# mid term ttc!



## claire99991

Well this is for the ladies who havent been trying for ages but have been trying for a little while and who just feel like they dont 'fit' in anywhere

Ive been trying 9 months feel its not long enough to go pester the LTTC section but also feel a bit lost in the regular trying to concieve section.

Anyone wanna join me?

xxxx


----------



## bobobaby

I would love to join you. I am O'ing today I believe and this is my 6th cycle. I feel right in the middle of TTC.


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby welcome, you ov today ooooo how exciting have you managed to gets lots of :sex: ?


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> bobobaby welcome, you ov today ooooo how exciting have you managed to gets lots of :sex: ?

yes, we have had :sex: the last three nights, planning on tonight as well, and hopefully tomorrow for good measure. Honestly, I am so tired from all the:sex: so often! It's hard being in the mood so many days in a row, I just want to :sleep:!!


----------



## bobobaby

Where are you at in your cycle? waiting to O or dpo??


----------



## claire99991

:rofl: i feel exactly the same in the 'fertile week' trying to get me and OH in the mood its not easy, but sounds like u have done great, the sleep will follow just a couple of more days lol

Im CD4 today i ovulate next friday so got a week before i need to start worrying about the :sex: got a few more days of sleep yet


----------



## bobobaby

:rofl: yes, rest up!! It's lucky we aren't men since they have to get their "parts" up and running! I just have to pretend to be in the mood to get him in the mood! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby said:


> :rofl: yes, rest up!! It's lucky we aren't men since they have to get their "parts" up and running! I just have to pretend to be in the mood to get him in the mood! :rofl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

so true i have discovered i am actually quite a good little actress :happydance:


----------



## Leanbh

Girls was a fab idea to start a mid-term thread, have only just joined b&b but like yourselves didn't really know where to post. TTC seemed to have a really fast turnover and LTTTC seemed to be in this game a bit longer than me.

Well im TTC 9mths, have recently been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have appointment with gynae in 2 weeks. I already have a ds so was expecting to get pg immediately but didn't happen:hissy: so i was very bold and i lied to my doctor and told her that id been ttc a year so that i would get a referral:blush:.
I also started acupuncture today and it was very relaxing will have to wait and see if it works!
Looking forward to chatting to everyone here :hugs:


----------



## jkskes922

Hello Ladies!! I would love to join you all..... I am in my 5th cycle and on day 42 of my cycle and no sign of :witch: yet!! :hissy: Hopefully I will soon move on to my 6th cycle once the :witch: arrives. I have tested 2 times and have both been :bfn:.....

How is everyone doing? How long have you and DH been together?? 

I have been married 1 and a half years so far and dh and I have taken a not trying not preventing attitude to try not stress ourselves out but I seem to go insane when my :witch: is due and she doesnt arrive!! Then I test like crazy and wait for her to arrive..... 

Anyway.... :hug: to all and I look forward to getting to know you all and I hope we all get :bfp: soon!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

I'd love to join! Claire, I'm sure you already know this, but for anyone else - I've been ttc since July 2008, I'm on CD7 of cycle 6 right now. I too feel like I don't quite fit anywhere, so this mid-term ttc thread is a great idea. Thanks for starting it, and good luck to everyone for a BFP very soon!!


----------



## Meli

Hi girls! This is my 6th cycle TTC after a m/c last June. I am usually pretty regular, but this month I am late ovulating and it's driving me insane!! I think it might be bc I got sick?? don't know...

Thanks for starting this thread, it is a great idea!


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Thank you so much for starting this thread! I was so excited when I saw that you'd come up with this fabulous idea in the TTC section. I am on Cycle 8 TTC and very excited to have found some ladies that are "in-betweeners" like me. LOL

I wrote in the other thread that frankly I was shocked to see how few women were left in the TTC section after 6 months of trying! Silly me was under the impression that it would take a lot more women more time to get pregnant and I had a rude awakening when I looked up and saw (at least I felt this way) how few of the original ladies I knew when I joined B&B were even still trying to get pregnant. :blush:this TTC journey is full of surprises! 

Anyway, I already wrote a novel in the TTC thread so I won't write another here. I am just very, very happy to have found you all and I wish you all the best. My prayers are going out for us all!!! Good luck!:hug::hugs:


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Oh and by the way (sorry if this is a stupid question), is there a way to become a "member" of this group or something like that? I mean, can we joing this group? Is it even a group? Or do I have to click on the "cycle buddies" menu to get to this thread each time?


----------



## bobobaby

jkskes922 said:


> Hello Ladies!! I would love to join you all..... I am in my 5th cycle and on day 42 of my cycle and no sign of :witch: yet!! :hissy: Hopefully I will soon move on to my 6th cycle once the :witch: arrives. I have tested 2 times and have both been :bfn:.....
> 
> How is everyone doing? How long have you and DH been together??
> 
> I have been married 1 and a half years so far and dh and I have taken a not trying not preventing attitude to try not stress ourselves out but I seem to go insane when my :witch: is due and she doesnt arrive!! Then I test like crazy and wait for her to arrive.....
> 
> Anyway.... :hug: to all and I look forward to getting to know you all and I hope we all get :bfp: soon!!

Hi hun, I've been married to my hubby for about 1 yr 8 months (pretty similar to you I see), and we've been together for 9 years. And its also my 6th cycle. Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

mrsmcnamara said:


> Oh and by the way (sorry if this is a stupid question), is there a way to become a "member" of this group or something like that? I mean, can we joing this group? Is it even a group? Or do I have to click on the "cycle buddies" menu to get to this thread each time?

I don't think you have do anything to become a member of the group. Just click on over here! :)


----------



## claire99991

no yo dont need to become a member just click on cycle buddies thread and then find this one :happydance:

Welcome to everyone so pleased this seems to have been a good idea, Fair play to woman who get there :bfp: straight away i am nothing but jelous :hissy: lol but i just thought it would be nice to chat to sum ladies who its taking a little longer than expected. Im in my 9th month ttc and yes i also have told a little fib to my docs (well i have made the appt on friday for me to tell the little fib lol) going to say ive been trying for 13 months :blush: i already have a 3 year old and yes i was one of those annoying people who got there :bfp: 1st month trying :blush: so i was very naieve in thinking it would be the same this time. I had to have a ovary removed 2 years ago anyway so im just wondering if everything is working propelry. So nervous about my docs appt.

I have been with my OH 7 years although we arent married.

On day 5/28 so just waiting around for ovulatiuon now. 

(oh and cutie nice to see you again hun xx)


----------



## Leanbh

Will be interested to hear how you on with doc, claire. i was so worried that i wouldn't be taken seriously as im stil young (25) and already have my ds, but in fairness to my doc she was lovely and very sympathetic.Sounds silly but im really looking forward to going to gynae:blush:just want to feel like i have some sort of plan


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls, thank you for starting this thread, would love to join you.

Been ttc first for 6 cycles now. OV is a bit late this month, should have been around Monday but still waiting..... First month using cbfm.

Like you all said it's a bit of a strange feeling waving goodbye to those lucky ones moving over to 1st tri. I never thought I'd be 6 months down the line and still no hint of :bfp:

:dust: to you all. Hope this one is a lucky thread for us all.

:hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> no yo dont need to become a member just click on cycle buddies thread and then find this one :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to everyone so pleased this seems to have been a good idea, Fair play to woman who get there :bfp: straight away i am nothing but jelous :hissy: lol but i just thought it would be nice to chat to sum ladies who its taking a little longer than expected. Im in my 9th month ttc and yes i also have told a little fib to my docs (well i have made the appt on friday for me to tell the little fib lol) going to say ive been trying for 13 months :blush: i already have a 3 year old and yes i was one of those annoying people who got there :bfp: 1st month trying :blush: so i was very naieve in thinking it would be the same this time. I had to have a ovary removed 2 years ago anyway so im just wondering if everything is working propelry. So nervous about my docs appt.
> 
> I have been with my OH 7 years although we arent married.
> 
> On day 5/28 so just waiting around for ovulatiuon now.
> 
> (oh and cutie nice to see you again hun xx)

I think that is a fab idea to tell a little fib to your dr. Hey, if it gets you help then why not! Looking forward to hearing what your dr. says.


----------



## jkskes922

Hello Ladies!! 

Glad to see such support from everyone and that we can all be there for each other during this time :hugs:

Today I am CD 43 and no sign of :witch: yet.... I have had some clear sticky cm today so I am a little confused as to where I am in my cycle... I would consider this late? But I am concerned that I may have ovulated late this time around.... any advice? 

I am quite tired today and would love to lay in bed and relax all day!! 

Is anyone else late during there current cycle?

Love to all!! :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, can I join? I am coming up on 9 months (although only a few cycles since they are sooooo long). I am really frustrated with my cycles! They have always been a little irregular, but way worse since coming off of the pill. I have already had some testing done (HSG, CD3 bloodwork) and now I'm waiting for my AF so we can continue with my paperwork/tests. 

Hi jkskes! Glad to see you here. I also have clear/sticky CM today, which is confusing me. I had the same around Jan.28th, so I thought I O'ed then. I think I'm late also! Maybe our bodies tricked us and we're both really ovulating now! If so, my cycle would be around the same length as last time (53 days).


----------



## littlemorag

I would love to join, so glad somebody else thought this was a good idea. 

CD4 of cycle 10 (has it been that long?)

Good luck to us all

Moragx


----------



## StTropez

Great idea to set this up... anyone got good ideas to share? At this stage, cycle 7, I'm wondering what more I can do? So many vitamins that I think I rattle, monitoring cycles etc etc etc...
Good luck to all...


----------



## Mrs G

StTropez said:


> Great idea to set this up... anyone got good ideas to share? At this stage, cycle 7, I'm wondering what more I can do? So many vitamins that I think I rattle, monitoring cycles etc etc etc...
> Good luck to all...

That's a good idea... what is everyone's babymaking strategy? :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

well in the past 9 months i have done it all from opk to checking CM, CP sperm meets egg plan, preeseed for past 3 cycles legs in the air hips titled afterwards for a hour+ sex in the best posistions no saliva during sex (sorry TMI there haha!!) and not so much as a late period!! :hissy: so this month im going au natureal no cp or cm checking no preeseed no opk testing all i will do is have sex in my fertile days and try lie still for half hour afterwards.

Im worried about going to the doc im also 25 with a 3 year old daughter but im hoping since i had a ovary removed 2 years ago they might take me a little more seriosuly, i will let you know how i get on but im really worried about the appt my docs are not very sympathetic ive picked the best doc out of a bad bunch but it depends what kind of mood she is in really! Oh and my OH has a appt with the most arrogant stuck up doc in there so that should also be intresting he is there 9am im there 4pm.


----------



## Leanbh

not really a strategy but i just started using preeed this month and as i mentioned earlier, doin acu.
Have tried pretty much everything i can think of, did smep for a few cycles but no luck even though it is supposed to be very effective!


----------



## claire99991

leanbh - what tests did they do at your docs to get thigs started when you 1st went there saying you were struggling to get preg if u dont mind me asking just so i kinda know what to expect xx


----------



## fingercrossed

Sorry to break up the discussion here but thankyou sooo much for starting this thread. and claire99991 i was kind of wondering the same thing, thanks for asking now i dont have to xx


----------



## moomoo

Thanks sooo much for making this thread claire!! i too was thinking of leaving her for not knowing where to fit it!!

If you have little/no ewcm i can recommend eveing primrose oil...it worked very well for me this month! :) xxx


----------



## claire99991

moomoo silly question about the evening primrose do you take it in tablet form? and would it work now with me being on cd5 cos i dont get any EWCM at all


----------



## moomoo

There are no silly Qs hun...i got it from holland and barratt, they are 1000mg each and you can take 1-3 each day with a meal...you take them from cd 1 until ovulation.. and i got some (but not as much as i used to) this month.

You could start taking them now, i dont see why not..i also found i had less cramps with my af while taking them too xxx


----------



## moomoo

Sorry yeh they are like oil tabs xxx


----------



## claire99991

ooo thanks for the tip hun i will pick sum up! I need sumthing that kills the pre menstrul bitch that shows her face about 2 days before AF before my OH kills me!! lol


----------



## moomoo

Hahaa!! im still a bitch, but at least it gets rid of the pain! hehehe! xx


----------



## claire99991

moomoo where r u in your cycle now?


----------



## Wallie

Thanks for starting this thread. I came over from TTC.

I'm on cycle 6 with my OH who is 37 and I'm 34. I use preseed, OPK's and also taking B50 complex to lengthen my LP as it's only 9/10 days.

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

Wallie welcome hun, hope your not trying for much longer, have you ovulated yet this cycle?


----------



## Lol78

Count me in! this is a great thread and makes you feel like you are not alone. 

I'm CD 14. Today is the 3rd day of positive OPKs today, so excuse me if I don't stop too long, I have an appointment with dH!

This is our 10th month of trying. We've been married a year and a half.

I can recommend evening primrose oil too. I took it last month - but only up to ovulation cos I've heard it can cause issues if you take it after (not sure if that's true!).

I took it to help mood swings before :witch:. It did seem to help and I didn't get sore @@'s at all which was great. Last cycle, I didn't notice much difference with ewcm (I don't get much). But this month has been great, lots of it, I'm putting that down to the epo, so I do recommend it, but it may not be immediate so don't give up if you don't see an immediate increase. I got mine at Tesco.

I'm also trying preseed this cycle. I'm convinced this is my cycle. 
:dust: to everyone x


----------



## aneageraussie

count me in.. im CD 13 and BDing every days since 9 CD,
im so confused with my OPK.. what i am getting is usually half dark line .. any idea what that means"?


----------



## claire99991

good luck to the girls ovulating at the min make sure you get lots of :sex: girls!!!

not sure about the half dark opk sumtimes ppl dont get a really dark line. I would BD every other day if you think your fertile xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

hello claire,
I like you profile pic..who is he?


----------



## claire99991

danny dyer british actor sooooo sexy!!!! he is on my screen saver as well and my little girl who is 3 says 'daddy' im like 'yeeaaaaa daddy!!!' mummy wishes!! haha


----------



## aneageraussie

he is hot as!!!! he can be daddy of my future kids.. i dont mind!!


----------



## bobobaby

Well I thought I would be ovulating yesterday, but turns out its today. OH and I were going to have :sex: last night, but since we did it for the last 3 nights before that, we were way too exhausted!! So we just went to sleep. I am positive I am O'ing today, so we have to somehow get ourselves in the mood tonight. Any tips?? lol :)


----------



## aneageraussie

go for a good massage.. lol.. cook good dinner :)
but dnt cook too good otherwise DH will eat and straight to sleep... we dnt want that


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby well google danny dyer then turn the lights of and think of him!! hahaha!! thats my top tip ;)

anegaraussie yes he can be my kids future dad as well although i wouldnt mind it taking this long to conceive if it he was!! :)


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> go for a good massage.. lol.. cook good dinner :)
> but dnt cook too good otherwise DH will eat and straight to sleep... we dnt want that

lol, I am already planning on having dinner ready for him when he gets home from work tonight. (which will be obviously nice to him, because he's the one that usually cooks!) All this :sex: is making us exhausted! Not to say we don't enjoy it often, but not 5 days in a row often! :rofl: More like 3-4 times a week is a good number for us! :thumbup:


----------



## aneageraussie

I dnt mind waiting for this hot one!!!


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> bobobaby well google danny dyer then turn the lights of and think of him!! hahaha!! thats my top tip ;)
> 
> anegaraussie yes he can be my kids future dad as well although i wouldnt mind it taking this long to conceive if it he was!! :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: or maybe ryan gosling... yum! :)


----------



## claire99991

its exhausting isnt it, i always make my OH start to early like cd 8 (ov cd 14) he is worn out by time it comes round and im annoyed so this month im starting cd 12! i know this sounds awful but i just dont enjoy it around fertile time im to busy thinking oh mi god this isnt gonna work, is he ever gonna finish etc etc :rofl: i have been known to say 'are you nearly done' :blush: that didnt go down to well :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> bobobaby well google danny dyer then turn the lights of and think of him!! hahaha!! thats my top tip ;)
> 
> anegaraussie yes he can be my kids future dad as well although i wouldnt mind it taking this long to conceive if it he was!! :)
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: or maybe ryan gosling... yum! :)Click to expand...


just googled him, he a cutie as well! ;)


----------



## aneageraussie

same thing happended to me we BDing almost every day since CD7.. DH is exhausted...
I dnt mind sex tho.. loving it..lol


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> same thing happended to me we BDing almost every day since CD7.. DH is exhausted...
> I dnt mind sex tho.. loving it..lol

same here i have a bigger sex drive than my OH though he seems to be to tierd every night at the min :hissy:


----------



## aneageraussie

i think at nights that im an evil women.. asking my husband to u knw do the deed..
he is so exhausted.. i feel bad and mean :(..


----------



## claire99991

aww you would think they would be loving it lol


----------



## aneageraussie

well DH says he is bored doing it in only one position.. lol


----------



## claire99991

you will have to get experimenting!! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

im being paranoid that if we "experiment", we will not conceive..
i knw im being "difficult" one according to DH


----------



## claire99991

aww you know i was thinking that but i would rather have sum :spermy: in there one way or another!! so i dont care anymore lol but i wont go on top in fertile week haha


----------



## aneageraussie

i knw DH being a baby and grumpy cuz he not getting his dose of BJs.... and so im being "difficult.".


----------



## claire99991

awww i get that as well GRRR dont they know saliva kills sperm!


----------



## aneageraussie

and i wud rather have his little men inside me down there...
i bribed him saying "make me pregnant and then BJ will be the only option available to us"... lol


----------



## claire99991

haha i like your thinking...


----------



## aneageraussie

lemme ask u this.. ur firlt pregancy.. did u do it when u were pregnant"?


----------



## claire99991

yea course, no way i was going 9 moths without sex lol


----------



## aneageraussie

oh u r so my kind.. i also have sexual urges more then DH.. :)
I love it
which position is more comfortable whenur pregnant


----------



## claire99991

depends what stage in your pregnancy, most posistions are all ok till your about 7 months then i think i stopped having sex i felt like a beached whale that couldnt see my feet and had to do a 3 point turn to get out of bed haha it was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## aneageraussie

just went to pee.. i saw EWCM on my undies(weAring dark ones).. i have EWCM but its dry... and ideas?


----------



## claire99991

Hmmmmm dunno but any sign of EWCM is a good sign pounce on OH!


----------



## aneageraussie

oh well still at work.. for another 6 hours and then DH working late.. will pounce on him a ssoon as he comes home....
He will be welcomed by a horny one... lol


----------



## jkskes922

Hey Girls!! Sounds like there is going to be lots of :sex: tonight!! Make sure you have fun! :happydance:

I am in the waiting game and not quite in the mood these days unless hubby is.... Hopefully I will have some resolution soon! 

Glad to see you here too Bizybee!

And I would have to say "DAVID BECKHAM" is the sexiest man alive.... in a Armani Suit or his underwear.... he is gorgeous!! Victoria gets to look at at that body everyday and I am sure they had LOADS of fun baby making! :rofl:

Have a great night.... :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

wonder what that skinny one can give to david Beckham....
he is hot...
and no i guess George Clooney is the one..


----------



## bobobaby

I definitley would not kick Brad Pitt out of bed!! :smug:


----------



## aneageraussie

oh u knw what girls.. Ben Affleck is also doable


----------



## bobobaby

Yes he ain't shabby at all. I also think John Krasinski (Jim on the office, american version) is adorable.


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah he is good.. i even like Ryan Seacrest (american idol host!!!)


----------



## fingercrossed

just make sure that you say the right name in bed ladies, despite what you are really thinking about (or who) at the time x


----------



## claire99991

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

omg imagine shouting out brad pitt!! :rofl: i would get booted straight out of bed!


----------



## fingercrossed

no-one can blame you for dreaming and wishing claire x


----------



## Wallie

claire99991 said:


> Wallie welcome hun, hope your not trying for much longer, have you ovulated yet this cycle?

Wow this thread has really taken off. Seems there are more of us than we all thought!

No, claire99991, I've not Ovulated yet. Normally around CD19 but hoping it will be earlier this month, FX'd.


----------



## claire99991

Wallie said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> Wallie welcome hun, hope your not trying for much longer, have you ovulated yet this cycle?
> 
> Wow this thread has really taken off. Seems there are more of us than we all thought!
> 
> No, claire99991, I've not Ovulated yet. Normally around CD19 but hoping it will be earlier this month, FX'd.Click to expand...

nearly time for you to get :sex: then!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sparkletoes

Hi, can I join please?
I am on cycle 6


----------



## claire99991

sparkletoes of course you can :) where abouts are you in your cycle hun?xxx


----------



## Sparkletoes

claire99991 said:


> sparkletoes of course you can :) where abouts are you in your cycle hun?xxx

CD13; due to OV tomo but H is away until Saturday afternoon so looks like I am out this month :(


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, I left for a few hours and came back to some funny comments! :rofl:

Not sure if/when I O'ed, so I am just waiting for AF or :bfp:...


----------



## Leanbh

claire99991 said:


> leanbh - what tests did they do at your docs to get thigs started when you 1st went there saying you were struggling to get preg if u dont mind me asking just so i kinda know what to expect xx

Claire i just explained the situation, my doctor only did general blood tests, but she referred me to gynae who will do cd3&7dpo bloods to test hormone levels. 

Oh and girls id sooo do david beckham, but wouldn't let him speak tough couldn't listen to his girlie voice!:rofl: Also love eric bana, when he's in troy, with the long hair mmmmmmm.....:blush:

Girls im absolutely exhausted today, can barely stay awake (even though thinking of eric bana has perked me up a bit:happydance:) wish it was pg symptoms but its way too early, i wish...


----------



## moomoo

:hugs::hugs:Hmmm Danny Dyer.....whoops i just dribbled :rofl::rofl:

Although Kings of Leon are all pretty fit, its a gene pool iwouldnt mind mixing with anyway! heheh :blush:

As for cycle im currently 4dpo...no symptoms as yet...but im waaaay past symptom spotting now, i remember i couple months ago i was 100% sure i was preg lol

How is everone today??

:hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

any room for a little one???
i was thinking about throwing the bnb towel in if af shows today or tomorro but I might sneakily hide away in here if it gets the better of me lol :hi: everyone in here.

My real name is Lisa, no doubt u have seen me haunting the ttc board. im at end of cycle 5 might even be 6.
saddened that all the girls that I knew back in the day have all gone off to first trim and beyond.....oh dont get me wrong im well happy for them but its hard. and strange being the old fart in the group that trys to make new friends.
I have met some lovely people on here though. thankfully never experienced any problems and will miss this place on my ttc break. but if i need a PMA hug Il be back for a bit lol.


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks to moomoo :hugs: for telling about this thread xxxx


----------



## moomoo

Thats ok hun, i know what you mean about gettting fed up...i was on the verge of chucking it all in with bnb as i felt as though i didnt fit in anywhere...getting so fed up of some posts on ttc (everyones got to start somewhere i suppose)

Hope your ok hun.... Xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

FX that :witch: is busy elsewhere sparklebaby. :hug:

I think all us mid-termers should stick together and keep everything crossed for those well deserved :bfp:'s.

Where is everyone in their cycle? I'm oving, got peak on cbfm today and my first EVER pos opk!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Sparkletoes

Mrs G said:


> FX that :witch: is busy elsewhere sparklebaby. :hug:
> 
> I think all us mid-termers should stick together and keep everything crossed for those well deserved :bfp:'s.
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycle? I'm oving, got peak on cbfm today and my first EVER pos opk!!!
> 
> :dust:

Hi Mrs G-notice you live near me; I live in Dorset too!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Wow I've been away for a day and missed all kinds of juicy talk about sexy men! :)

Welcome to everyone else who has joined the thread lately. Moomoo and sparklebaby, I know what you mean as well. I was debating a break from BnB. I'm not really loving the ttc section as much as I used to - I think I'm getting frustrated at people asking if we think they are pregnant. I feel really guilty about that, because I know they are just seeking support the same as I am. I also am saddened by folks coming and going through ttc in no time at all. It's just jealousy, but I'm so glad to have folks here in the same situation as me. I always get so excited when someone gets their BFP after trying longer, so I can't wait until all of us here have moved on over to first tri.


----------



## bobobaby

I agree girls! In ttc when girls are asking whast their symptoms could mean, they really just want us to say they are probably pregnant... And thats fine and everything. But with us mid-term ttc'ers it is getting old since these symptoms could mean anything. It'll be more exciting when one of us get our :bfp: because we can relate with each other about what we've been through!


----------



## claire99991

Yes i think it will be extra special when one of us gets our BFP long awaited and really tried for!!!

welcome sparklebaby hope that damn :witch: stays away!!!

Mrs G oooo ov day get busy :sex: good luck!!

How did this thread turn into a bunch of woman drooling over lots of fit men!! (oh that will be me and my avator then :blush: nevamind ;) ) i agree david beckham is fit but as soon as he speaks i just think ohhhh mi god you need the fit voice to match the fit bloke!

Well im at docs tomorow dreading it OH there at 9am im there 4pm to discuss TTC i thought about cancelling today as i just couldnt bare it if they fobbed me of im so emotional and tierd of TTC i think i would literally start sobbing and not stop for a week! that could be a tad bit embaressing couldnt it. Hmmm well ill let you girls know how i get on.

Well i was hoping for sum :sex: just for fun ! if that is still allowed havent had any forabout 2 weeks, but my OH is whinging on about his wisdom teeth hurting. So i dont think ill be getting nout tonight!


----------



## moomoo

Tell him he doesnt need his teeth to bd lol


----------



## claire99991

moomoo he is dosed up on codeine for the pain now walking round like a zombie haha i give up :hissy:


Well i am so shocked how many ppl there acutaully are that have been trying a good few months i really felt like the only one!! i thought about giving the site up as even though this sounds awful and i really dont mean it deep down when i see threads like 'omg preg and i wasnt even trying' i just think ARRGGHHHH!!!!!! but now i feel so much better and i really will be genuinly pleased for girls in this group to get there bfp as it will give me sum hope as well :) xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies, wow this thread is fast becoming my fav one.
So we all were drooling abt men eh?
Ok here is my update.. i did OPK yesterday and guess what i was thinknig the line will be darker then last two days.. it was lighter.. so that means i ovulated early this cycle and as early as CD11.. anyways we had :sex: CD7,9,10,12,13 and today im CD14..
The only day missed was CD11, when i did saw almost similar lines on OPK and thought that it will get dark next few days.. but no they got lighter :(

Not sure if im still in for a chance.. what u think ladies?


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie oh mi gosh i think your in with a hell of a shot this month!! good luck!!


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> anegaraussie oh mi gosh i think your in with a hell of a shot this month!! good luck!!

the only thing im worried abt is we didnt do it on CD11 thinknig the lights will get darkrer next few days and that was the day i was O.


----------



## claire99991

you did it day before and day after so you did it pleanty really dont worry about it xx


----------



## aneageraussie

dont wanna tell to DH.. haha i keep on telling him we need to do more so we can have more sex :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

well i got none last night and he has toothache tonight :hissy:


----------



## aneageraussie

awwwwww Claire.. my DH had sore throat and flu like signs for past few days and it was achallenge for me to get him to do the deed..
this nmorning he told me... had enough.. so i said its CD14 have to do today.. no two ways abt it. ;)


----------



## bobobaby

I just got out of my fertile time so I am so ready to :sleep:! No more :sex: for me for a few days please! Too exhausted!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> I just got out of my fertile time so I am so ready to :sleep:! No more :sex: for me for a few days please! Too exhausted!

Bobobaby.. the more the better for me..tho DH is ready to sleep ;)
he is so damn exhausted


----------



## claire99991

lol bobobaby


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie- i just noticed that post about how many times you've :sex:. You did good!! :) Earning your :bfp:! I can't believe you still want more! :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

well .. DH is exhausted tho :)


----------



## bobobaby

Sounds like my DH. Last night he said, "hunny, you know I love :sex: with you, but I'm kind of relieved we can just go up to bed and fall asleep." I told him I would have loved a break a couple nights ago and was relieved as well! lol


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Sounds like my DH. Last night he said, "hunny, you know I love :sex: with you, but I'm kind of relieved we can just go up to bed and fall asleep." I told him I would have loved a break a couple nights ago and was relieved as well! lol

this morning i told DH im cd14 today and dnt tell me at night that u dont wanna do it.. cuz we have to.. there is no way we dnt do it..
but today will be the last day..i promise ;)


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah I end up having to do that sometimes. It can be frustrating when they are "too tired" because its like dude! I'm the one doing everything to get this to happen and all you have to do is show up to the party for the week!!


----------



## aneageraussie

all they have to do is do it u knw.. and if it happens 9 monthss we have to do everything..
I even cut down my alcohol and everything..miss my girls night out :(


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah I cut down on alcohol and coffee, but this month I've been kinda low about it all. So I just drank like I normally would until in the TWW. Well this is my first day of the tww and so I won't be drinking any of that now. My husband wants me to just let all of this come naturally... no charting, checking cm, no opk's. He just doesn't get that it is almost so scientific I don't want to leave it just to chance. But he thinks if I stop doing all that I won't drive myself crazy. I dunno...


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Yeah I cut down on alcohol and coffee, but this month I've been kinda low about it all. So I just drank like I normally would until in the TWW. Well this is my first day of the tww and so I won't be drinking any of that now. My husband wants me to just let all of this come naturally... no charting, checking cm, no opk's. He just doesn't get that it is almost so scientific I don't want to leave it just to chance. But he thinks if I stop doing all that I won't drive myself crazy. I dunno...

last month was my my first month TTC. i didnt used anything no temping, OPB or CM.. and wer epretty sure we got :bfp: as :witch: was 3 days late..
So this cycle i wanted to be sure..
but using OPK and CM thats the only thing on my mind and from next cycle we may do it naturally..


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah, I told him we'll see how this month goes for us. Then I might consider just trying to let it happen. Because after this cycle, I'll be in my 7th cycle. It's just getting too painful to think about all the time, and I think doing all that stuff makes me think about it more and more.


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Yeah, I told him we'll see how this month goes for us. Then I might consider just trying to let it happen. Because after this cycle, I'll be in my 7th cycle. It's just getting too painful to think about all the time, and I think doing all that stuff makes me think about it more and more.


I cant think anything else but that. .and every twitch in my body i look for some "signs"
sometimes i think its so hard to make a baby..
oh weel i hope we both get :bfp: soon.. we are around same time.. so it will be interesting


----------



## bobobaby

I hope so. Someone in this thread is bound to get a :bfp:!


----------



## aneageraussie

i hope thats us


----------



## fingercrossed

Well no one can say that you didnt try this month aneageraussie, hope it pays off, but im sure you werent complaining xx


----------



## aneageraussie

i was loving it fingers crossed every damn minute of it lol xx


----------



## BizyBee

I can't keep up with this thread. It's become quite popular! I have also considered ditching the OPK's, but when the time comes, I cave and buy them again "just in case". Although with my crazy cycles, they aren't really helping. It's so hard to stop thinking about it. After nearly 9 months, it has consumed me! Especially because we are re-doing our bathroom and bedroom and I so badly want to decorate a nursery...
I really hope we can all continue this thread into 1st tri really soon... :dust:


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> I can't keep up with this thread. It's become quite popular! I have also considered ditching the OPK's, but when the time comes, I cave and buy them again "just in case". Although with my crazy cycles, they aren't really helping. It's so hard to stop thinking about it. After nearly 9 months, it has consumed me! Especially because we are re-doing our bathroom and bedroom and I so badly want to decorate a nursery...
> I really hope we can all continue this thread into 1st tri really soon... :dust:


Hey bizy bee i knw wher eu coming from.. we r in process of buying our new home and i want to start decorating nursery.. i hope most of us in this thread get :bfp: soon


----------



## BizyBee

Funny story Claire, my OH was walking by and saw your avatar. He asked me what kind of dirty site I was on. :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

I totally love Claire's avatar...:)


----------



## BizyBee

Aneageraussie, I saw your :sex: dates and I think you have a good chance this month!


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks bizybee.. i hope the same for you :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

aneageraussie - I definitely think you have the BD covered this month. Most people normally ovulate a day after they get 2 lines on the opk, so I think you probably caught Ov day right on. Sounds like you did the best you possibly could, so I'm thinking you have a great shot! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

i hope so.. so when should i counting my DPO?


----------



## cutie4evr01

It's hard to know for sure if you don't keep track of temps. I guess go with the day of 2 lines, or the day after. I'd say count however you usually have counted in the past, so that you will know when to expect AF. Good luck!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning ladies.....

Im out of cycle 5 :cry: but preparing myself for a christmas baby :happydance:
its quite funny cause i didnt want it to be christmas but now I dont care lol I just want my well desreved bump :)
although I plan on taking a break from bnb if i pop back on I hope to see this thread still going :)
xxxxx good luck girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi all!

I just stumbled upon this thread and would like to join you ladies. I'm currently on cycle 5 (3DPO) and if I'm not successful this time I'm in for the long haul as DH works away a lot and I'm not going to be seeing him at the key times of the month for the next few months or so :sad1:.

I'm in with a bit of a chance this month and have everything crossed!


----------



## fingercrossed

I only left this thread last night and im back this morning and theres another 3 pages, this thread has really taken off :) 

Good luck everyone

I know what you mean when you say decorating a nursery, mwe did the loft out a few month ago so it is now my OH office (might aswell be his complete home, he is never out of it) so we decorated the room where the computer originally was and i couldnt resist choosing a beige carpet and neutral colours and black out curtains :blush: xx


----------



## claire99991

Ok well OH went for his appt, mine is at 4pm, hmmmmm it didnt go great the arrognat idiot doc didnt diaspoint in being a arsehole! The good thing is he offered my OH the sperm analysis the bad thing is he gave him a wee sample pot to do it in so when i go in later i will ask for the proper sample pot he also didnt tell him how to prep for it and im sure you have to not have sex or do any DIY for a couple of days before it, and im also sure it has to be at lab within a hour well the GP said u can hand it in to hosp or you can had it bk to us if you like (WTF!!) he didnt mention how long the results would take or weather he just rings or comes bk in for results. Oh but wait for it ladies im saving the best bit till last!! he said its very unlikly its him with the problem its normally the woman! 

Please god im praying i get on better this afternoon!


----------



## aneageraussie

im keeping fingers crossed for u Claire... everything will be fine.
Do keep us updated


----------



## aneageraussie

:bfp::bfp:


Leila Fae said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just stumbled upon this thread and would like to join you ladies. I'm currently on cycle 5 (3DPO) and if I'm not successful this time I'm in for the long haul as DH works away a lot and I'm not going to be seeing him at the key times of the month for the next few months or so :sad1:.
> 
> I'm in with a bit of a chance this month and have everything crossed!

heelo Leila Fae i hope u get:bfp: before ur DH goes away.. Good luck


----------



## fingercrossed

Good luck later claire at least you know what to be prepared for and how to act when your there, what doc was saying about it been the woman normally, there are very few tests that they can do one men compared to the millions we can suffer x good luck, keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mrs G

Claire - my dh is waiting for his sa results. At the hospital they told him it''d be 2 weeks, now - after 2 weeks- they say up to a month!!!

I don't understand how a test which has to be done so quickly after the sample is produced can take so long to get results??????


----------



## cutie4evr01

Sparklebaby, I'm so sorry to hear you're out this cycle. :cry: We will miss you, but hopefully this break will be good for you. Feel free to pop in and write a note anytime! I know what you mean about a Christmas baby - I was the same way so we started trying in July so it would be after Christmas, but now I just want a baby anytime!

Claire, I responded to your post about the doc in the other thread. Good luck at your appt!


----------



## aneageraussie

al right ladies im off to some :sex:.. talk to u tommorow.. x


----------



## Mrs G

aneageraussie said:


> al right ladies im off to some :sex:.. talk to u tommorow.. x

Have just realised you're in oz!! Was thinking, she's keen, lunchtime :sex:
!!!:rofl:


----------



## bobobaby

Claire, I think that was really rude of your OH dr. I have read and heard that that Men are the problem 1/3 of the time, Women are 1/3 of the time, and the other 1/3 of the time is unknown whats up. There could be something wrong with him just as much as with you and that was so ignorant of the dr. to say that!! 

Of course you two will most likely be fine!! Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sparklebaby, we'll miss you. Please stop back to visit. Even better - hope to see you in first tri with a Christmas baby! 

Welcome Leila, glad you could join us. Hope this is your month so you don't have to worry about your OH being away.

Claire, that's a ridiculous comment for your Dr. to make! My OH has to have an SA when my AF finally arrives, so I have instructions. It says he must abstain for 4-7 days. It must be delivered within 30 minutes and kept warm (near body temp) during transportation. It must be delivered directly into sterile container (without use of a contraceptive). Hope this helps!


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> al right ladies im off to some :sex:.. talk to u tommorow.. x
> 
> Have just realised you're in oz!! Was thinking, she's keen, lunchtime :sex:
> !!!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I do that all the time!


----------



## fingercrossed

is that get mixed up where people are bizybee or are very keen at lunchtime, hehe x


----------



## BizyBee

hehe :rofl:
I was referring to where people are, but the keen at lunchtime is funny too. Too bad I am off and my hubby is working today!


----------



## moomoo

am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol

My good friend tootsy got her :bfp: today and despite me feeling a wee bit jealous i wish her all the luck in the world!!! i want her fertileness (if thats a word!) she been pregnant twice in 2 months!! whooooppp!!! :happydance:

Im gunna be ashamed to show my face in here if i get :bfp: this month, although not holding out. Hope your all ok today?

xxx:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

ok well went to my appt she was lovely very sympathetic and very friendly, i explained i had been trying a while (didnt even say how long so i didnt lie) and i was worried cos i had the 1 ovary, anyway she looked at my notes and i have a yearly scan to check my left ovary to make sure a large cyst doesnt appear like the last one my last scan was in october where the doc afterwards said everything was fine! anyway she said well you only have 1 ovary and its polysistic i said WHAT!? she said yea thats what it says on the scan report and i said no one told me they said it looked fine, so i have a polysistic ovary! and she said its harder to get pregnant. But she did say its a good sign that my periods are regular and has ordered me for cd 21 progestrone tests to see if im ovulating and blood tests for when i get my period to check my hormone levels then she said if they show im not ovulating then i will be refferd to a gyne (oh and she still wants OH sperm checking)

So i feel like shit i cried when i come out of the surgery and i think i will probs cry all night i feel so cheated that they didnt even tell me what was happening with my body


----------



## aneageraussie

Claire.. dont worry it will be fine.. isnt it a good thing that your preiods are regular. One of my friends who had similar problem and she had an emergency surgery done Sep last year and they remved one of her ovaries.
She had other polycytic ovray and she is currently 3 month pregnant.. expecting her first born in August..
i think you will be fine.. just thinknig positive and trust me it will pay off
Take care hun XXX


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> ok well went to my appt she was lovely very sympathetic and very friendly, i explained i had been trying a while (didnt even say how long so i didnt lie) and i was worried cos i had the 1 ovary, anyway she looked at my notes and i have a yearly scan to check my left ovary to make sure a large cyst doesnt appear like the last one my last scan was in october where the doc afterwards said everything was fine! anyway she said well you only have 1 ovary and its polysistic i said WHAT!? she said yea thats what it says on the scan report and i said no one told me they said it looked fine, so i have a polysistic ovary! and she said its harder to get pregnant. But she did say its a good sign that my periods are regular and has ordered me for cd 21 progestrone tests to see if im ovulating and blood tests for when i get my period to check my hormone levels then she said if they show im not ovulating then i will be refferd to a gyne (oh and she still wants OH sperm checking)
> 
> So i feel like shit i cried when i come out of the surgery and i think i will probs cry all night i feel so cheated that they didnt even tell me what was happening with my body

omg, I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: Just remember it may be harder, but its not impossible. It'll happen! I would do some major complaining to that last dr.'s office. That is not cool that you weren't even told this at your last appointment. Its great your new dr. is being active and running tests. I hope you feel better soon and we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

Mrs G said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> al right ladies im off to some :sex:.. talk to u tommorow.. x
> 
> Have just realised you're in oz!! Was thinking, she's keen, lunchtime :sex:
> !!!:rofl:Click to expand...

Mrs.G i rarely get a lunchtime:sex:.. :)


----------



## jkskes922

WOW I havent been on in two days and a lot has been going on.....

Claire- Keep your head up and I am sorry about the doctors today! I am giving you big :hugs: and everything will be okay!!! 

aneageraussie- GOOD LUCK THIS MONTH!! I hope you get your :bfp:!! I am rooting for you!

Bizybee- Where are you in your cycle again? 

Anyway, I am on cd 45 and I THINK i might have ov'd late? Not sure but I just recently started having very sore bb's and been very tired... I am going to test tomorrow though and next weekend, and I only get :bfn: I am going to the doctor to check myself out. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! I work all weekend so no fun over here!

:hug: to all!


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks so much JksJkes... i really hope this is my month.. 
Yeah, this thread has really become a hit.. i love it here tho..:)


----------



## claire99991

thank you for all of your lovely comments it really means a lot xxx

My OH is genuinly gutted which im suprised about and he wanted full details of the appt and what was said what the next steps are and what options will be available, he is saying we can adopt i said it hasnt come to that just yet haha!! bless him


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> thank you for all of your lovely comments it really means a lot xxx
> 
> My OH is genuinly gutted which im suprised about and he wanted full details of the appt and what was said what the next steps are and what options will be available, he is saying we can adopt i said it hasnt come to that just yet haha!! bless him


Claire, just hang in there and it will all work out well for you :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie thanks hun i really hope so, im not going to stop trying. x


----------



## aneageraussie

on the brighter side , if ur trying then u will be having:sex: and lots of it.. :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

:yipee::yipee: good thinking i got sum :sex: last night as well :happydance:


----------



## bobobaby

I agree with aneageraussie that everything is going to be fine for you Claire. My aunt just had a baby last year without really trying, because she has medical problems and was told it was impossible for her to ever have children. So she never tried. They ended up having the greatest surprise and a cute healthy little boy. Try not to let this get you down, it'll happen!


----------



## BizyBee

moomoo said:


> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol

I don't remember that. Although this thread has moved so quickly I could have easily missed it!

Jkskes, I am on CD43. I thought I ovulated on Jan. 28th (+OPK, EWCM, cramps), but I keep getting :bfn:'s. Then the other day, I had EWCM and cramps again. It's possible I ovulated really late (I have before and I've had anovulatory cycles). I guess I'll find out in a few weeks when :witch: gets me or I get a :bfp:!


----------



## BizyBee

claire99991 said:


> ok well went to my appt she was lovely very sympathetic and very friendly, i explained i had been trying a while (didnt even say how long so i didnt lie) and i was worried cos i had the 1 ovary, anyway she looked at my notes and i have a yearly scan to check my left ovary to make sure a large cyst doesnt appear like the last one my last scan was in october where the doc afterwards said everything was fine! anyway she said well you only have 1 ovary and its polysistic i said WHAT!? she said yea thats what it says on the scan report and i said no one told me they said it looked fine, so i have a polysistic ovary! and she said its harder to get pregnant. But she did say its a good sign that my periods are regular and has ordered me for cd 21 progestrone tests to see if im ovulating and blood tests for when i get my period to check my hormone levels then she said if they show im not ovulating then i will be refferd to a gyne (oh and she still wants OH sperm checking)
> 
> So i feel like shit i cried when i come out of the surgery and i think i will probs cry all night i feel so cheated that they didnt even tell me what was happening with my body

So sorry hun for the bad news. I am hoping everything will work out for you. It's great that your cycles are still regular and my fingers are crossed that your testing brings back good results. xx :hug:


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol
> 
> I don't remember that. Although this thread has moved so quickly I could have easily missed it!
> 
> Jkskes, I am on CD43. I thought I ovulated on Jan. 28th (+OPK, EWCM, cramps), but I keep getting :bfn:'s. Then the other day, I had EWCM and cramps again. It's possible I ovulated really late (I have before and I've had anovulatory cycles). I guess I'll find out in a few weeks when :witch: gets me or I get a :bfp:!Click to expand...

Hello Bizybee.. thats a LONG cycle.. i hope u get :bfp: soon :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Morning ladies, hope you are all well

Claire, I am sorry to hear your news hun. Like the other girls said, it does not make it impossible. Your oh sounds so supportive and I just know the 2 of you will be absolutley fine - and soon be 3 of you!! :hug:

Bizy bee - you as so patient, it must be a nightmare having such long cycles! I could never wait a few weeks for :witch:, a few days drives me insane!!


----------



## fingercrossed

Hold in there claire, you WILL get your miracle soon, my friend had a child young and he is downsyndrome, she started try again a few year ago and the doctor told her she wasnt ovulating and never would again, but she now has a healthy 1year old boy.
It WILL happen hun, and in the meantime tell your OH that doctors orders is to get plenty of :sex: xx
It good he OH is so caring and interested xx
Keep us posted


----------



## mrsmcnamara

moomoo said:


> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol
> 
> :

Nope, it is not your imagination - I caught that too and I'm glad that I'm not the only one who saw it.:rofl:

I think I am 1DPO today (or maybe 2DPO). I really don't symptom spot anymore since it's always such a letdown and it's easy to find all sorts of things going on with your body that mean absolutely nothing. :dohh: I OV'd really late this month and I know it's ridiculous, but I already feel like I'm out for the month. The only symptom that I can't help spotting is the soreness of my nipps. :blush: They are VERY sore, but this sometimes happens before AF comes and she is due 1 week so I suspect it'll come early, even though I only ovulated about 2 days ago. TTC sucks.

I will be so glad when some ladies in here get their :bfp:!!!!! Good luck to us!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

mrsmcnamara said:


> I think I am 1DPO today (or maybe 2DPO). I really don't symptom spot anymore since it's always such a letdown and it's easy to find all sorts of things going on with your body that mean absolutely nothing. :dohh: I OV'd really late this month and I know it's ridiculous, but I already feel like I'm out for the month. The only symptom that I can't help spotting is the soreness of my nipps. :blush: They are VERY sore, but this sometimes happens before AF comes and she is due 1 week so I suspect it'll come early, even though I only ovulated about 2 days ago. TTC sucks.
> 
> I will be so glad when some ladies in here get their :bfp:!!!!! Good luck to us!:hugs:

Snap - I'm 1dpo with a really late ov! Not gonna bother symptom spotting, I'm rubbish at it! Think positive - sore nips= pg symptom!


----------



## mrsmcnamara

[QUOTE/]Snap - I'm 1dpo with a really late ov! Not gonna bother symptom spotting, I'm rubbish at it! Think positive - sore nips= pg symptom![/QUOTE]

Yay! I have a buddy!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

mrsmcnamara said:


> Yay! I have a buddy!:happydance:

:dance: lets hope bump buddies too!!!


----------



## claire99991

mrsmcnamara said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol
> 
> :
> 
> Nope, it is not your imagination - I caught that too and I'm glad that I'm not the only one who saw it.:rofl:
> 
> I think I am 1DPO today (or maybe 2DPO). I really don't symptom spot anymore since it's always such a letdown and it's easy to find all sorts of things going on with your body that mean absolutely nothing. :dohh: I OV'd really late this month and I know it's ridiculous, but I already feel like I'm out for the month. The only symptom that I can't help spotting is the soreness of my nipps. :blush: They are VERY sore, but this sometimes happens before AF comes and she is due 1 week so I suspect it'll come early, even though I only ovulated about 2 days ago. TTC sucks.
> 
> I will be so glad when some ladies in here get their :bfp:!!!!! Good luck to us!:hugs:Click to expand...

the sore nipples after ovulation could be a sign that the progesrone (spelling?) has gone up which happens after ovulation so its a good indicator that ovulation took place, you are by no means out yet!! PMA!


----------



## aneageraussie

wow this thread is growing quick, i had sore nips on the day i O.. i hv no other symtopms.. i really hope we get our:bfp: soon..
Im 1-2DPO


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well
> 
> Claire, I am sorry to hear your news hun. Like the other girls said, it does not make it impossible. Your oh sounds so supportive and I just know the 2 of you will be absolutley fine - and soon be 3 of you!! :hug:
> 
> Bizy bee - you as so patient, it must be a nightmare having such long cycles! I could never wait a few weeks for :witch:, a few days drives me insane!!

Ugh, it gets very frustrating at times but I've gotten used to it. It's sad when my buddies are done with their cycle and I am still waiting to Ov. At least I fit in here! On a positive note, my last cycle was 53 days compared to the one before it (72)! Before that I didn't really keep track but they were around 50 days...


----------



## cutie4evr01

claire99991 said:


> ok well went to my appt she was lovely very sympathetic and very friendly, i explained i had been trying a while (didnt even say how long so i didnt lie) and i was worried cos i had the 1 ovary, anyway she looked at my notes and i have a yearly scan to check my left ovary to make sure a large cyst doesnt appear like the last one my last scan was in october where the doc afterwards said everything was fine! anyway she said well you only have 1 ovary and its polysistic i said WHAT!? she said yea thats what it says on the scan report and i said no one told me they said it looked fine, so i have a polysistic ovary! and she said its harder to get pregnant. But she did say its a good sign that my periods are regular and has ordered me for cd 21 progestrone tests to see if im ovulating and blood tests for when i get my period to check my hormone levels then she said if they show im not ovulating then i will be refferd to a gyne (oh and she still wants OH sperm checking)
> 
> So i feel like shit i cried when i come out of the surgery and i think i will probs cry all night i feel so cheated that they didnt even tell me what was happening with my body

Hey Claire, sorry for the late reply, I'm just now catching up. I'm so sorry you had such a crap doc in October that didn't think it was important to tell you your ovary is polycystic! I too would be making a scene back at that doc. I'm very glad your new doc is sympathetic and willing to help! I don't know yet whether polycystic ovaries is what I have, but I've done a lot of research about it, and the good thing is: it's treatable! They'll just give you some medicine, or even clomid to stimulate ovulation (if you're not ovulating), and then the success rates are pretty high I believe. Although it stinks there is a problem, it's great that it's a problem that can be dealt with and plenty of women go on to have successful pregnancies with polycystic ovaries. There are lots on here, so I'm sure you could find someone to talk to that has been through it.

I'm so glad that your OH is being so supportive. Keep us posted on the results of his sample. I'm sure you guys will go on to have a very healthy pregnancy and give your daughter a brother or sister in no time. :hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

Hey girls I'm 3dpo... looks like there is a few of us in the tww. It'll be exciting to see which of us gets a :bfp:! (hopefully all of us!)


----------



## cutie4evr01

moomoo said:


> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol
> 
> xxx:hugs:

I thought I saw this too, but I thought maybe I just misread it. :blush:


----------



## Mrs G

cutie4evr01 said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol
> 
> xxx:hugs:
> 
> I thought I saw this too, but I thought maybe I just misread it. :blush:Click to expand...

Girlies, I'm worried you mean me.... Just re-read my post where I said it was 1st month using cbfm and wondered if i hadn't made it clear??:dohh:


----------



## cutie4evr01

No Mrs. G, I thought I read someone said this month or last month was their first month ttc. I don't really want to go back through 18 pages of posts to find it, but I wasn't thinking of you. Not to worry! :) I'm glad you are here with us.


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. I had a look back too and couldnt see but then saw my own post and worried!!! 
:dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls, can I join? I am coming up on 9 months (although only a few cycles since they are sooooo long). I am really frustrated with my cycles! They have always been a little irregular, but way worse since coming off of the pill. I have already had some testing done (HSG, CD3 bloodwork) and now I'm waiting for my AF so we can continue with my paperwork/tests.

I had a look back also b/c I really can't remember. Couldn't find anyone that said first month. Were you thinking of me? Since I said 9 months but only a few cycles? My cycles are so long I have only had 4 since I started almost 9 months ago.


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> cutie4evr01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> am i dreaming or did i see that someone on here had only been trying for one month?? I though the whole purpose of this thread was for people that were neither short or long term...i wouldnt consider 1 month as being mid term? :blush: not being mean but i though thats why we are here and not in ttc lol
> 
> xxx:hugs:
> 
> I thought I saw this too, but I thought maybe I just misread it. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Girlies, I'm worried you mean me.... Just re-read my post where I said it was 1st month using cbfm and wondered if i hadn't made it clear??:dohh:Click to expand...

I was trying to figure out where this was at and found it on page 12...aneageraussie said last month was her first month ttc. Could be a typo?? Not sure. Anyways, is anyone getting close to testing??


----------



## Mrs G

No, not me. Only ov'd yesterday... :witch: should be due 2nd but as ov was late i guess it might be a longer cycle than normal....


----------



## fingercrossed

on a better note, has anyone any news? good or bad? 
When are you ladies testing this cycle?
Xx good luck everyone xX


----------



## bobobaby

Ah I hate when my cycles end up being longer then usual... it gives me a little too much hope even though I know it shouldn't. How many days later was your O?


----------



## Toptack

Mrs G said:


> mrsmcnamara said:
> 
> 
> I think I am 1DPO today (or maybe 2DPO). I really don't symptom spot anymore since it's always such a letdown and it's easy to find all sorts of things going on with your body that mean absolutely nothing. :dohh: I OV'd really late this month and I know it's ridiculous, but I already feel like I'm out for the month. The only symptom that I can't help spotting is the soreness of my nipps. :blush: They are VERY sore, but this sometimes happens before AF comes and she is due 1 week so I suspect it'll come early, even though I only ovulated about 2 days ago. TTC sucks.
> 
> I will be so glad when some ladies in here get their :bfp:!!!!! Good luck to us!:hugs:
> 
> Snap - I'm 1dpo with a really late ov! Not gonna bother symptom spotting, I'm rubbish at it! Think positive - sore nips= pg symptom!Click to expand...

Can I join in this thread too please? Have been trying for 6 months (and about 9 short cycles). Have also given up symptom spotting since last month when I had really sore nips and 'morning sickness', only to discover I had a tummy bug! Was gutted!


----------



## bobobaby

Of course you can join Toptack! Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Ah I hate when my cycles end up being longer then usual... it gives me a little too much hope even though I know it shouldn't. How many days later was your O?

Well, about 4 months ago when I temped it was around cd18. Then I didn't track any signs for a while. Last month it was cd15. I've been taking bvits which are supposed to lengthen lp and/or move ov forward. With ov being cd19 this month I'm not really sure when I should expect :witch: or test. The whole time we've been ttc, regardless of when ov was, I've always had 27-29 day cycles though.??


----------



## bobobaby

When I started B vitamins my cycle went from being 28 days to 33 days long. Sucks that my cycle is longer, but it is good because now my LP is 13-14 days instead of only 10-11. But that first month it went up to 14 days, I was getting really excited... but yeah it was just cause of the vitamins.


----------



## moomoo

Oh glad i wasnt the only one, dont mean to push people away but we would very soon be jousted out of ltttc!!

How is everyone today? Good i hope xx


----------



## claire99991

cutie4evr01 said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> ok well went to my appt she was lovely very sympathetic and very friendly, i explained i had been trying a while (didnt even say how long so i didnt lie) and i was worried cos i had the 1 ovary, anyway she looked at my notes and i have a yearly scan to check my left ovary to make sure a large cyst doesnt appear like the last one my last scan was in october where the doc afterwards said everything was fine! anyway she said well you only have 1 ovary and its polysistic i said WHAT!? she said yea thats what it says on the scan report and i said no one told me they said it looked fine, so i have a polysistic ovary! and she said its harder to get pregnant. But she did say its a good sign that my periods are regular and has ordered me for cd 21 progestrone tests to see if im ovulating and blood tests for when i get my period to check my hormone levels then she said if they show im not ovulating then i will be refferd to a gyne (oh and she still wants OH sperm checking)
> 
> So i feel like shit i cried when i come out of the surgery and i think i will probs cry all night i feel so cheated that they didnt even tell me what was happening with my body
> 
> Hey Claire, sorry for the late reply, I'm just now catching up. I'm so sorry you had such a crap doc in October that didn't think it was important to tell you your ovary is polycystic! I too would be making a scene back at that doc. I'm very glad your new doc is sympathetic and willing to help! I don't know yet whether polycystic ovaries is what I have, but I've done a lot of research about it, and the good thing is: it's treatable! They'll just give you some medicine, or even clomid to stimulate ovulation (if you're not ovulating), and then the success rates are pretty high I believe. Although it stinks there is a problem, it's great that it's a problem that can be dealt with and plenty of women go on to have successful pregnancies with polycystic ovaries. There are lots on here, so I'm sure you could find someone to talk to that has been through it.
> 
> I'm so glad that your OH is being so supportive. Keep us posted on the results of his sample. I'm sure you guys will go on to have a very healthy pregnancy and give your daughter a brother or sister in no time. :hugs:Click to expand...

hiya hun thanks for the reply! im not giving up hope yet im pretty sure i ovulate i have regular periods, pos opk, ov pain, cervix goes high soft and open etc maybe the quality of the eggs are poor this is what im thinking. Dont know if clomid makes the quality of the eggs better, are the bloods that have been ordered for me the same tests you had done? when do you get your reslts hun? let me know when u get them xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi toptack! 9 cycles in 6 months! I am so jealous... Just kidding! Welcome to the board. :)


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> When I started B vitamins my cycle went from being 28 days to 33 days long. Sucks that my cycle is longer, but it is good because now my LP is 13-14 days instead of only 10-11. But that first month it went up to 14 days, I was getting really excited... but yeah it was just cause of the vitamins.

Last month I ovd on cd14 and had 14 day lp. Do you think lp will stay the same this month - so overall cycle is longer?? I'm a bit confused whether bvits move ov or lengthen lp or both??!!


----------



## bobobaby

Your LP will most likely stay the same this month. I ended up O'ing a day or so later then usual after starting the vitamins. But my LP remains at about 13 days. I have heard from other women on here that their LP lengthened, but their cycle remained about the same length, so they ended up O'ing earlier then in the past. Everyone has slightly different results, but it is worth is since it does lengthen your LP.


----------



## aneageraussie

hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC

where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?


----------



## moomoo

aneageraussie said:


> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?

Im due 2nd - stay away :witch: lol xx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm not sure when I'm due, but I keep testing every few days. I may have O'ed a few days ago (I had EWCM, cramps - although this is the 2nd time this cycle so I think my body is messing with me!) If so, I'll be due around the same time as you aneageraussie... 

I hope there are some :bfp:'s in here really soon!


----------



## aneageraussie

moomoo said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?
> 
> Im due 2nd - stay away :witch: lol xxClick to expand...

stay far far away :witch:.. :)
when u think u will start testing?


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> I'm not sure when I'm due, but I keep testing every few days. I may have O'ed a few days ago (I had EWCM, cramps - although this is the 2nd time this cycle so I think my body is messing with me!) If so, I'll be due around the same time as you aneageraussie...
> 
> I hope there are some :bfp:'s in here really soon!


My OPK all over the place this month.. first i thought i O early this month and then 2 days ago i had this big EWCM.. oh well i have mde sure to BD every day since 8CD with exception of 11CD.
Also earlier when DH and i finshed the deed .. he told that he had a bit of EWCM on him.. any ideas? of whats that?


----------



## claire99991

im not even due :witch: till 14th march soooo long away yet, nevermind its my week of :sex: next week whooo lol xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

Way to go Claire.. have as much :sex: as possible.. next week ..lol xx


----------



## claire99991

i will be lol persuading my OH isnt easy though he works so hard and is always knackered


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?

I figured it was a typo hun! :) And it sounds like we are pretty close in our cycle to each other. I'm 3 dpo, I'll probably test around the 3rd or 4th!


----------



## aneageraussie

same as my DH.. tho i was successful for one week in a rwo.. so its not impossible :)
lol xx


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?
> 
> I figured it was a typo hun! :) And it sounds like we are pretty close in our cycle to each other. I'm 3 dpo, I'll probably test around the 3rd or 4th!Click to expand...

How long is you cycle? mine is 26-28 day


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> same as my DH.. tho i was successful for one week in a rwo.. so its not impossible :)
> lol xx

u aint met my OH haha


----------



## mrsmcnamara

aneageraussie said:


> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?

I am also 1-2DPO and :witch: due on the 1st of March, but I forgot that I OV'd later this month so it probably won't be here until later.:dohh: Dang.

Oh well, I am such a dork because by the time I got done reading through the latest posts on this thread (I can't believe how fast this thread moves - it's awesome!) I completely forgot what I wanted to say...so basically I am just rambling.:rofl: BUT.......
I am SO happy to have you ladies and I find it very interesting how many of us are expecting AF around the 2nd and OV'd late. Pretty cool...now let's just hope that she doesn't show for us!


----------



## aneageraussie

mrsmcnamara said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?
> 
> I am also 1-2DPO and :witch: due on the 1st of March, but I forgot that I OV'd later this month so it probably won't be here until later.:dohh: Dang.
> 
> Oh well, I am such a dork because by the time I got done reading through the latest posts on this thread (I can't believe how fast this thread moves - it's awesome!) I completely forgot what I wanted to say...so basically I am just rambling.:rofl: BUT.......
> I am SO happy to have you ladies and I find it very interesting how many of us are expecting AF around the 2nd and OV'd late. Pretty cool...now let's just hope that she doesn't show for us!Click to expand...

Hello Mrs. Mcnamara.. u feeling any symptoms as yet.. lol.. i knw im getting over enthusiast.. oh well :)


----------



## BizyBee

I know, it is surprising how many are expecting AF around the same time. It's going to be a pretty exciting week for us mid-termers when testing starts!


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> I know, it is surprising how many are expecting AF around the same time. It's going to be a pretty exciting week for us mid-termers when testing starts!

so when u think u will start testing"?


----------



## mrsmcnamara

aneageraussie said:


> mrsmcnamara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?
> 
> I am also 1-2DPO and :witch: due on the 1st of March, but I forgot that I OV'd later this month so it probably won't be here until later.:dohh: Dang.
> 
> Oh well, I am such a dork because by the time I got done reading through the latest posts on this thread (I can't believe how fast this thread moves - it's awesome!) I completely forgot what I wanted to say...so basically I am just rambling.:rofl: BUT.......
> I am SO happy to have you ladies and I find it very interesting how many of us are expecting AF around the 2nd and OV'd late. Pretty cool...now let's just hope that she doesn't show for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mrs. Mcnamara.. u feeling any symptoms as yet.. lol.. i knw im getting over enthusiast.. oh well :)Click to expand...

Hi aneageraussie! Um... well, since I try not to symptom spot anymore (haha yeah right!) My boobs and nipps are SO,SO sore! But I noticed that they sometimes get sore like this after I OV - but I also noticed that (and I have NO idea if this is even possible, but..) it seems like my breast tenderness / nipple soreness alternates - like, every other month my nipples are sore and the during the months inbetween, my breasts get sore? Maybe depending on which ovary the egg releases from determines which symptom my boobs will have??:rofl:

But Claire9991 made me feel better because she said that my breast tendernessis most likely from a pogesterine surge...which means that more likely than not I ovulated.


----------



## mrsmcnamara

q.


----------



## aneageraussie

its all so confusing isnt it? my nips were so sore 1-2 days before i Oved... now after O no pain... the pain was like sharp.. and staying for few seconds- a minute... cant make out anything.. :(


----------



## BizyBee

I was testing every other day since Feb. 10th because I thought I o'ed on Jan. 28th. I haven't tested in a few days because I was tired of seeing :bfn:. I will probably start again in a few days. I still have some cheapies to use!


----------



## mrsmcnamara

aneageraussie said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> I know, it is surprising how many are expecting AF around the same time. It's going to be a pretty exciting week for us mid-termers when testing starts!
> 
> so when u think u will start testing"?Click to expand...

oops..I forgot to add the quote so you guys knew what the heck I was responding to so I reposted this....

You ladies are brave! I promised myself to never test unless the witch is late. - I used to test but then AF always showed up, so I felt like I wasted the test...plus the one time that my period was actually late I just got BFN's until she showed up...so I think you ladies are so much stronger than me because I can't stand the disappointment of testing each month.


----------



## mrsmcnamara

aneageraussie said:


> its all so confusing isnt it? my nips were so sore 1-2 days before i Oved... now after O no pain... the pain was like sharp.. and staying for few seconds- a minute... cant make out anything.. :(

aneageraussie, it's totally confusing! I hate when symptoms disappear because then you almost feel like you imagined the whole thing, you know? Argg...so frustrating. 

BizyBee, you said that you think you OV'd late as well?


----------



## BizyBee

I'm a borderline POAS addict! :dohh:


----------



## aneageraussie

mrsmcnamara said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> its all so confusing isnt it? my nips were so sore 1-2 days before i Oved... now after O no pain... the pain was like sharp.. and staying for few seconds- a minute... cant make out anything.. :(
> 
> aneageraussie, it's totally confusing! I hate when symptoms disappear because then you almost feel like you imagined the whole thing, you know? Argg...so frustrating.
> 
> BizyBee, you said that you think you OV'd late as well?Click to expand...

someone in this thread will have:bfp: soon.. i hope its all of us..:)


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Oh, sorry BizzyBee...I just went back and re-read what you'd written- so then AF hasn't showed for you yet? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## mrsmcnamara

BizyBee said:


> I'm a borderline POAS addict! :dohh:

:rofl:

aneageraussie, you are so right - someone is bound to get their :bfp: soon and I vote that it's all of us!


----------



## BizyBee

Let me clarify: This cycle has been very confusing for me. I was using OPK's and had + around Jan. 28th. I also had EWCM and cramps. I started testing around Feb. 10th but kept getting :bfn:. Then, a few days ago I had cramps and EWCM again (but no OPK tests left). What I think happened was my body had a LH surge in Jan. but I never released the egg. Hopefully the other day I finally did ovulate. If so, I would expect :bfp: or :witch: around March 2nd.


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> Let me clarify: This cycle has been very confusing for me. I was using OPK's and had + around Jan. 28th. I also had EWCM and cramps. I started testing around Feb. 10th but kept getting :bfn:. Then, a few days ago I had cramps and EWCM again (but no OPK tests left). What I think happened was my body had a LH surge in Jan. but I never released the egg. Hopefully the other day I finally did ovulate. If so, I would expect :bfp: or :witch: around March 2nd.


hey bizybee.. it will b same for me march 2nd will be a d-day..


----------



## mrsmcnamara

BizyBee said:


> Let me clarify: This cycle has been very confusing for me. I was using OPK's and had + around Jan. 28th. I also had EWCM and cramps. I started testing around Feb. 10th but kept getting :bfn:. Then, a few days ago I had cramps and EWCM again (but no OPK tests left). What I think happened was my body had a LH surge in Jan. but I never released the egg. Hopefully the other day I finally did ovulate. If so, I would expect :bfp: or :witch: around March 2nd.

Got it and There's that date again - March 2! So I am expecting big things from us since this date keeps coming up and I am excited to see who'll get their :bfp:'s- I have had a similar experience where I was fairly sure that the egg did not release. FX'd that that little egg got out of the chute and met the spermies for you BizyBee! 

Well, I am off to try to find something to wear out to the Comedy Club tonight even though I really just want to lie down and obsess on the BnB, my OH is getting impatient. I will see/talk to you all tomorrow. Good luck and good night!


----------



## aneageraussie

good night. have fun xx


----------



## bobobaby

Man, there is so many of you girls testing on the 2nd, maybe I'll have to test a day or two early to test with all you!! :) Nah... better not. lol


----------



## aneageraussie

i have officially declared 2nd march as my d-day.. lol.


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> hi all/.. just a clarification.. im NOT TTC for just a month. if someone read it it was me.. it must be a typo.. sory of all the confusion... this is my 7 month TTC
> 
> where is everone in cycle.. im 1-2dpo.. :witch: due on 2nd March.. anyone else in same boat?
> 
> I figured it was a typo hun! :) And it sounds like we are pretty close in our cycle to each other. I'm 3 dpo, I'll probably test around the 3rd or 4th!Click to expand...
> 
> How long is you cycle? mine is 26-28 dayClick to expand...

Mine used to be 28 days... but since taking B vitamins to lengthen my LP its been 33 days. Kinda sucks that its longer in length, but its good my LP lengthened.


----------



## claire99991

ooo there is lots of you testing around the same time im hoping to see lots of BFP's i hope this thread is lucky for us all xx


----------



## BizyBee

claire99991 said:


> ooo there is lots of you testing around the same time im hoping to see lots of BFP's i hope this thread is lucky for us all xx

:dust: I hope so too! :dust:


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah i hope most of us in this thread gets :bfp:..
DH will be pretty gutted if i dnt get it this cycle.. he thinks he worked very "hard"..lol


----------



## BizyBee

aneageraussie said:


> yeah i hope most of us in this thread gets :bfp:..
> DH will be pretty gutted if i dnt get it this cycle.. he thinks he worked very "hard"..lol

:rofl: Mine too! He calls me "the girl who cried ovulation" (in reference to the boy who cried wolf story) because I am always trying to pounce on him. I can't help that my body is freaking out and I have to be sure to catch the egg when it finally decides to release... :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

my body playing games this cycle.. OPK all over the place.. so i decided to BD everyday after 8cd and today im 16cd.. i continue to tell my DH.. we have to catch the egg this time..lol...


----------



## Mrs G

OMG - I get a few hours sleep and miss 3 pages!!!! LOL!!

Well, add another March 2nd (ish) to the list. She should be due then but like Bobobaby i ov'd late so could be a bit later. 
Have just counted up my tests and I have 4 frer, 1 supermarket, 1 cb digi and 5 ics.... all ready and waiting!!!

On the subject of sore bbs I get like a ache/pain usually in the left one only which then goes away after a few mins..???

There HAS to be some :bfp:'s here this month, surely..!

:dust:


----------



## aneageraussie

thats the trick here Mrs.G u go away for few hours and u come back with heaps of catching up to do.. lol...
well im 1-2 dpo.. im feeling very tired for past days.. dunno why and sleeping like crazy.. im not spooting symptomps this time... i slept for 4 hours yesterday afternoon. and today 3 hours. 
still i feel tired.. even cleaning huse making me exhausted.. oh well.. lets see what happens in next few days :)


----------



## Mrs G

FF has just given me this gem of information - 

"Within a day or two of ovulation one of two things will happen: either the ovum will meet with a sperm and conception will occur, or the ovum will die. This is the deciding point in the cycle. Nothing you do after this point can affect whether or not conception occurs."

Anyone else feel completely helpless!??!!


----------



## Toptack

Good grief, this board moves at quite a pace! :witch: is due on the 2nd March for me too - it really has got to be someone's lucky day, hasn't it!! Fx'ed for everyone xx


----------



## aneageraussie

welcome toptack.. im 2nd March tester too.. there are few of us.. man thats really exciting


----------



## cutie4evr01

BizyBee said:


> :rofl: Mine too! He calls me "the girl who cried ovulation" (in reference to the boy who cried wolf story) because I am always trying to pounce on him. I can't help that my body is freaking out and I have to be sure to catch the egg when it finally decides to release... :rofl:

:rofl:
I think mine feels like this too. I often have two or three patches of EWCM, so I'm always saying "I think it's time now", but then a few days later my temp doesn't rise, so then it all starts again. :rofl:

Claire, I had the CD3 hormone tests done, as well as a couple tests checking for specific disorders. Should have the results sometime this week.

Wow, good luck to everyone testing March 2!! I'm hoping we have lots of lucky BFPs in here!! I probably won't even be ovulating until March 2 or later, but I will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> FF has just given me this gem of information -
> 
> "Within a day or two of ovulation one of two things will happen: either the ovum will meet with a sperm and conception will occur, or the ovum will die. This is the deciding point in the cycle. Nothing you do after this point can affect whether or not conception occurs."
> 
> Anyone else feel completely helpless!??!!

Ugh! I do, especially after reading that...


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Yes, that definitely makes me feel even more helpless - and I wasn't sure that was possible.:rofl:

And now I am sad because those sore/painful bb's I talked about yesterday are gone. :cry: I mean, they are still a bit sore but not nearly as bad as yesterday?? Who knows. I am so over this month, but I can't wait to see who gets their :bfp:'s in March. As usual, I won't be testing unless the :witch: doesn't show. I really wish she'd just die for 9 months.


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry girls, didn't mean to send you into the depths of despair..... :cry:

Just found out that my SIL is having her 4th (in 5 yrs). She's one of those "he only has to look at me and I'm pg" type of girls...............:hissy:


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie oh mi god your DH must be knackered doing it every day from cd 8 haha good for him though there is no way i could get my OH to do it that much i have to make sure i dont start the :sex: marathon of to early or by the time ov comes he is to tierd! although saying that we got sum :sex: this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## bobobaby

i agree with claire! you are earning your :bfp: aneageraussie! Thats a lot of :sex:! lol. yeah, i've made the mistake of starting :sex: to early before O'ing. By the time O comes around my hubby is so tired, I have to work extra hard to get him in the mood!


----------



## moomoo

Im the same bobobaby, by the time ov comes around oh doesnt want to cooperate! lol

xxx


----------



## bobobaby

moomoo said:


> Im the same bobobaby, by the time ov comes around oh doesnt want to cooperate! lol
> 
> xxx

Yeah, my hubby always gets tired by then and says he doesn't like planned :sex:, but he is willing to do it since we both very much want a baby. All the planned :sex: has definitley gotten to us though. We decided if we don't get our :bfp: this cycle, we aren't going to plan out our :sex: anymore and 'try' to be more relaxed about. But we have had this same talk before usually when O is over for the month (because of the :sex: exhaustion!), so we'll see if we actually go through with the relaxed idea next month. :)


----------



## aneageraussie

Hey ladies, 
So i thought there will be no :sex: for me last night as i was 16 CD and guess we did the quota for the month but surprise- surprise... DH was in the "mood".. 
So i told him u dnt have to as i already hav Oed and it wont make a diiference...oh well i shdnt be complaining.. lol


----------



## BizyBee

I have a good excuse to :sex:. With crazy cycles, I could ovulate at any time! Luckily, OH is usually cooperative...


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie are you slipping sumthing in his drink haha cos i need sum!!

Ok need sum advice i dont know if im on day 10 or 9. On the friday i started getting pink when i went to loo and wiped it was quite a bit and there was a small amount on liner, but didnt get good full flow till the sat when i woke up, do i count the friday or the sat as day 1? Any advice appreciated please?? xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> anegaraussie are you slipping sumthing in his drink haha cos i need sum!!
> 
> Ok need sum advice i dont know if im on day 10 or 9. On the friday i started getting pink when i went to loo and wiped it was quite a bit and there was a small amount on liner, but didnt get good full flow till the sat when i woke up, do i count the friday or the sat as day 1? Any advice appreciated please?? xxxx

I think spotting days don't count, cd1 is from first real flow. So guess Sat was cd1.

With regards to the "oh's up for it" conversation, mine has been very obliging this month..... have had him on a supplement called maca, supposed to help fertility and sex drive. Might be coincidence.....??


----------



## BizyBee

I agree with Mrs G, I don't think you count the day that your were spotting.


----------



## aneageraussie

Hey Claire.. think sat is CD1.. 
Coming to DH.. i was surprsied too.. cuz all this time when i was creating a fuss about O and :sex:.. he pretended as he is doing it for me..
having said that.. i am not complaining.. ,lol...
But on a serious note.. i really need some days off from :sex: now.. just wanna go to bed , read and :sleep:


----------



## Mrs G

Hate to break this to you girls......

DH went away snowboarding on Sat, got final :sex: in on Friday (OV day) so now I have 1 whole week of :sex: free peace and quiet.......!!:happydance:

Sorry to gloat...........


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G you lucky bugger lol! 

My :sex: marathon started today will finish next saterday 

then 2 weeks of non interupted :sleep: lol


----------



## aneageraussie

are you complaning Claire? lol..
Im sure u will love it..


----------



## claire99991

im kinda tierd haha


----------



## claire99991

i know this is weird but i am always more in the mood when im on my period thats gross isnt it and i dont do it when i am on but im like gagging for it then, and when ov approches i carnt be bothered


----------



## aneageraussie

i finished my week long :sex: marathin.. lst night..
last night was grand finale..lol.. i really dont want any :sex: till next month now... lol


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey ladies!

I think AF is due on 1 March so I'm planning to hold off testing until a day or so after that. I've had a couple of months where I've tested and then AF has showed up... within hours!

I came across this in yesterday's Times... while I agree that stress can affect fertility telling a TTC lady not to stress is kind of pointless. It's that vicious circle... we know that stressing can be detrimental but TTCing is inherently stressful!

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5767793.ece

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

hahahaha im not suprised i bet ya walking funny lol


----------



## aneageraussie

Welcome Leila Fae for march 2nd testing day.. there are few of us.. testing on March 2nd...


----------



## aneageraussie

Im trying so hard this cycle not to spot any symptomps.. and tips on how to avoid it?


----------



## bobobaby

well I don't really have any tips on not symptom spotting... but this being my 6th cycle, I try to just ignore any symptoms as being pregnancy related, because I have had weird feelings ever since ttc and of course have never gotten pregnant. So I think ttc makes me just notice things about my body that I didn't before because I'm trying to notice symptoms! So this cycle I'm trying not to do this because it gets my hopes up to high and then it makes me crash when AF comes!


----------



## aneageraussie

its my 6th cycle too and i want this to be mine ... bad..:cry::cry:


----------



## bobobaby

I know hun, I'm right there with you! It's just seems to get harder every month that goes by...


----------



## claire99991

it really does get harder we all deserve it so much i hope we all have lots of :bfp: this month i soooooo want this to be my month as well


----------



## aneageraussie

i was so frustated with eve4rything last night... i started crying and that too twice...
Once it was watching episode of friends.. (cant beleive) and second time for no apparent reason.. just crying because i want a baby..
weird.. weird


----------



## bobobaby

I don't want this to sound snotty, but I do get happier for people who get :bfp:'s when they've been ttc a few months, then I do for people who get it right away their first month. I guess it just gives me hope, but everyone does deserve their :bfp:, first month ttc or not.


----------



## aneageraussie

i hope we all get :bfp: this month.. i will pray for you ladies!!!


----------



## bobobaby

I've been there aneageraussie, shows with babies make me feel like bawling. A couple weeks ago I was watching the movie Juno, and in the end when she has the baby I was just bawling!:cry:


----------



## aneageraussie

i was crying watching friends because Monica and Chandler getting a new home and babies!!! abd i started crying saying ?" i want that too"
One of girls i went uni with is 3 months pregnant and just cuz that i avoided meeting her in a get together on friday.. i knw thats mean.. but really painful and she was not even trying.. it just happend.. y not me?:cry:


----------



## bobobaby

I don't blame you for that. I seriously see pregnant women everywhere, and to be honest I am terrified of getting a call from my siblings or friends telling me they are expecting. I just might burst in tears! This sucks. I think we might be throwing ourselves a little pity party right now. ;)

And I will be praying for you as well and the other girls in this thread that we get our :bfp:'s soon!


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby said:


> I don't want this to sound snotty, but I do get happier for people who get :bfp:'s when they've been ttc a few months, then I do for people who get it right away their first month. I guess it just gives me hope, but everyone does deserve their :bfp:, first month ttc or not.

i feel the same hun i think its normal

everywhere i go there is bloody pregnant woman!! arrrgghhh its driving me mad, and i have ppl in the family who has just had babies and others who are due in couple of weeks :hissy: carnt take it anymore

I bawled my eyes out and i mean i really really bawled my eyes out after visiting SIL new baby i couldnt even talk i was like a loonatic! i did have the :witch: there though to be fair


----------



## aneageraussie

lets change the mood.. lol.. it sucks to be at work here....
imagine we will be like this :happydance: when we get :bfp:


----------



## bobobaby

haha, yeah no more pity party! It'll happen for sure! My hubby always reminds me that when we have our baby in our arms, we won't even think about the sad ttc phase... which is probably true! 

We'll do lots of:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## claire99991

you at work hun? awww its waaaay past my bedtime over here!


----------



## aneageraussie

DH says.. lets enjoy the journey not the final destination.. which is true :)
so yeah no more pity party.. :)
I cant beleive im addicted to this thread


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> you at work hun? awww its waaaay past my bedtime over here!


yeah at work its bloody monday morning in Aussie land.. lol.. sucks to be here


----------



## bobobaby

Its bedtime for you Claire?? Its only 5:00 here, I'm getting hungry for dinner and I'm watching the Oscars red carpet.


----------



## aneageraussie

good on you Bobobaby.. u can give me oscar updates :)


----------



## claire99991

well girls im of to :sleep: im sure when i return tomorow there will be lots of new posts to catch up on its great this thread is so busy i love it :happydance:

night night xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobobaby

These damn celebrities are making feel like I need to go for a run! lol. Angelina Jolie is way too perfect looking!


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> you at work hun? awww its waaaay past my bedtime over here!
> 
> 
> yeah at work its bloody monday morning in Aussie land.. lol.. sucks to be hereClick to expand...

lol oh i bet its lovely and warm over there though?? its freezing as always here


----------



## aneageraussie

nighty night Claire have fun :sex:..lol


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> nighty night Claire have fun :sex:..lol

ditto claire! go get some, lol.


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> These damn celebrities are making feel like I need to go for a run! lol. Angelina Jolie is way too perfect looking!

 she is too skinny.... whos best dressed?


----------



## bobobaby

I know she looks like you can snap her bones. Well she's dressed really well, but I think Amy Adams looks really pretty, and she's not as brittle looking!


----------



## aneageraussie

i will see repeat telecast in the evening.. oh well...
whats for dinner.. nearly lunch time here.. thinking of getting a fruit salad


----------



## claire99991

my OH loves angelina jolie ...bitch lol its ten past 1 in the morning here


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> my OH loves angelina jolie ...bitch lol its ten past 1 in the morning here

Ditto Claire.. my DH LOVES that bitch..


----------



## bobobaby

Well my hubby usually cooks dinner and he makes delicious spaghetti and I am kind of craving that. Or maybe mexican food. Not sure. Fruit salad sounds good!


----------



## bobobaby

Thats funny, my hubby doesn't really like Angelina Jolie.


----------



## aneageraussie

DH made meat ball spahaghetti last night.. it was so good.. i ate it all.. no left overs to bring it for lunch .. lol :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I'm back! My hubby doesn't like Angelina either. He thinks she's too skinny...


----------



## aneageraussie

so i went to rfood court to get some lunch and almost threw up smelling food.. thats first.. i really like food..
since i planeed to have fruit salad.. and there were none :(( so im havin a fresh fruit juice now :)


----------



## BizyBee

That's interesting! Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah not reading into symtomps... i will be gutted in the end.. so not trying to read anything.. tho cant help it :)


----------



## BizyBee

I know. It is so hard to ignore though. I get a hunger pain and I think I'm in labor! :rofl:
I never noticed these everyday feelings until I was TTC. It's like we are hypersensitive to everything.


----------



## aneageraussie

so true.. every little twitch and twinge in body is noticeable..lol..
i never saw my breasts so carefully before like i do now !!!


----------



## Mrs G

You've done it to me again girls!!! I always miss lots when I'm :sleep:!!!

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (ridiculous anyway at 3dpo!) but I have LOADS of creamy cm (sorry tmi!)

Found out last night that SIL is having her 4th baby in 5 yrs. She's one of those women who seems to fall pg at the drop of her knickers! Had a little :cry: about it....


----------



## fingercrossed

I went yesterday and came back to day and i have just had to read through 5 pages lol
to keep up to date;
OH likes angelina but prefers charlie webber from emmerdale and emma watson 
(eveyone but me tbh)
OH does all cooking and he is fab :D
And as for the symptom spotting i know what you mean about the hypersensitivity,
i in the 2ww now :(, and need the toilet every 2min 
(although running up and downstairs keeps me fit)
I trying to ignore them though they always build me up false hope :(
Fingers crossed for my :bfp: on my 11 cycle, good luck to everyone xx


----------



## claire99991

argh i hate the 2ww in the past 9 months i swear i have had every symptom but a positive test lol! xx


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> argh i hate the 2ww in the past 9 months i swear i have had every symptom but a positive test lol! xx

LOL! I know! I've decided that if i concentrate hard enough i can pretty much make any symptom appear!!!!


----------



## Toptack

Mrs G said:


> You've done it to me again girls!!! I always miss lots when I'm :sleep:!!!
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (ridiculous anyway at 3dpo!) but I have LOADS of creamy cm (sorry tmi!)
> 
> Found out last night that SIL is having her 4th baby in 5 yrs. She's one of those women who seems to fall pg at the drop of her knickers! Had a little :cry: about it....

Aww, Mrs G, keep your chin up, your turn will come. :hugs:

One of my friends has just had her second child, and she has invited me out to lunch on Saturday with her _NCT group!!!_ Can you imagine going out with a group of women you don't know, all of whom have just had a baby?! Strangely enough, I don't think I'll be going along...


----------



## aneageraussie

hahaha.. thats so true Mrs.G .. i have driven DH crazy by saying symptomps appearing and few hours late rthey disappear..
i feel fresh as new today :(
tho i wanna feel sick :cry:


----------



## Mrs G

I may well regret saying this but I'd welcome having ms at the mo if it meant a bfp....!!


----------



## aneageraussie

how long is ur cycle Mrs. G?


----------



## aneageraussie

Toptack said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> You've done it to me again girls!!! I always miss lots when I'm :sleep:!!!
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (ridiculous anyway at 3dpo!) but I have LOADS of creamy cm (sorry tmi!)
> 
> Found out last night that SIL is having her 4th baby in 5 yrs. She's one of those women who seems to fall pg at the drop of her knickers! Had a little :cry: about it....
> 
> Aww, Mrs G, keep your chin up, your turn will come. :hugs:
> 
> One of my friends has just had her second child, and she has invited me out to lunch on Saturday with her _NCT group!!!_ Can you imagine going out with a group of women you don't know, all of whom have just had a baby?! Strangely enough, I don't think I'll be going along...Click to expand...

i understand completely.. i avoided a get together last sat where i knew one of the girl i went uni with is coming.. she is 4 month pregnant..


----------



## aneageraussie

talking of not spotting the symptomps.. but i do feel my boobs are sore.. are they really sore or im just imagining.. its confunig.. lol..
i really want a :bfp: otherwise.. i will be gone crazy imagining things...


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> talking of not spotting the symptomps.. but i do feel my boobs are sore.. are they really sore or im just imagining.. its confunig.. lol..
> i really want a :bfp: otherwise.. i will be gone crazy imagining things...

:happydance::happydance: this sounds good hope this is it for you


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks Claire... kinda feel like :muaha:now!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Mrs G said:


> Found out last night that SIL is having her 4th baby in 5 yrs. She's one of those women who seems to fall pg at the drop of her knickers! Had a little :cry: about it....

Mrs. G, I'm so sorry! I cried when I found out my SIL was pregnant with her 3rd in 5 years. And she's due in a couple weeks, so that tells you how long ago it was. It sure doesn't seem to get any easier to hear the news of new pregnant women, especially those so dear to us. You are entitled to a little :cry: and it will be your turn in no time!


----------



## aneageraussie

im being such a ::cry: these days.. was crying watching oscars last night
DH maade fun of me


----------



## BizyBee

Toptack said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> You've done it to me again girls!!! I always miss lots when I'm :sleep:!!!
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (ridiculous anyway at 3dpo!) but I have LOADS of creamy cm (sorry tmi!)
> 
> Found out last night that SIL is having her 4th baby in 5 yrs. She's one of those women who seems to fall pg at the drop of her knickers! Had a little :cry: about it....
> 
> Aww, Mrs G, keep your chin up, your turn will come. :hugs:
> 
> One of my friends has just had her second child, and she has invited me out to lunch on Saturday with her _NCT group!!!_ Can you imagine going out with a group of women you don't know, all of whom have just had a baby?! Strangely enough, I don't think I'll be going along...Click to expand...

Mrs G - :hugs:

Toptack - That is strange. I can't believe you aren't going. It sounds like an awesome time to me. Sitting around listening to a bunch of new moms talk about how wonderful it is but how tired they are. :dohh: (* said in a sarcastic tone of course!)


----------



## aneageraussie

Hey ladies,

I have a question for you... im 3dpo.. may be 4
and i just checked i dnt have any CM(tmi).. my underpants are really dry..
is it a bad sign?:cry:


----------



## bobobaby

asneageraussie- usually after O you become dried up, so thats completely normal.


----------



## aneageraussie

so its not a bad sign at all eh? i cn still be in luck this month?


----------



## bobobaby

No, its not a bad sign at all. Its completely normal. Do you usually have CM after O?


----------



## aneageraussie

honestly i didnt noticed.. once O i just look forward for sex free days and dnt notice.. anways.. i have sore boobs today.. sore to touch..


----------



## bobobaby

Oh I see, yeah don't worry about being dry, thats normal! :) And you probably have sore boobs because of the increased progesterone you get after O... happens to me too, I was just complaining to DH about sore boobies! lol


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah i knw thats annoying.. last night i was sleeping and couldnt sleep on my side.. they were so sore.. :(
i complaned a lot last night poor DH.. he listend to all of it watching oscars
annd then i cried watching Oscars!! lol


----------



## bobobaby

lol what made you cry at the oscars? the only sad part i remember is when heath ledger won and his family accepted for him. that was sad.:cry:


----------



## aneageraussie

yup that was the part.. hehe.. being an aussie,... it was emotional.. lol..
i also cried when Kate Winslet won :dohh:


----------



## bobobaby

I like Kate Winslet, she does good movies and she isn't a typical actress all grossly skinny. She was so funny in that episode of Extras with Ricky Gervais.


----------



## aneageraussie

She so deserved the Oscar.. i liked her dress too


----------



## Leila Fae

For a change I didn't get frustrated or weepy when I saw a new baby on Saturday. I was at a 30th birthday party and a couple (I don't know) were there with their gorgeous 4 week old son. A mutual friend introduced me and his mother asked if I'd like to hold him so I had a cuddle and we had a little chat about TTC etc. I've only held a baby a couple of times before and this was the first time since starting TTC. It was amazing! He was so gorgeous, burbling away and just taking everything in around him.


----------



## aneageraussie

thats so sweet Leila Fae.. i still cant muster courage to meet my 3 month prego friend.. 
i want to but i dunno whats stopping me


----------



## claire99991

its normal for CM to dry up after ov it doesnt mean your out :)

Aww i love seing new babies there just gorgeous arent they. 

Cutie- did you get any of your bloodwork back hun? xx


----------



## BizyBee

It's hard seeing babies, but I don't usually weep. I just have a hard time giving them back! My friend had twins in Oct. and I have visited a lot lately to get in my "baby" time...


----------



## cutie4evr01

Ooh I too love to be around babies. I am usually so happy when they are around and then cry once I get back home (I know that's probably a little pathetic, but I just can't quite get that PMA). I'm excited because this weekend I'll be visiting my mom and sister and will have two whole days where I'll be watching my two youngest nephews while they have to work (one is 3 yrs and the other is 5 months old) - I'm sure it will be great fun!

Claire, I did get a call yesterday, but just a message on my phone, didn't actually speak to the nurse. She says everything they tested for this time is in normal range but some things are on the "edge" of normal, so they're going to do some more bloodwork in a month and then I will speak to the doctor about all of the tests at an appt. in April. I'm not sure if this is good or bad news - I'll be happy if everything is normal, but we already knew something wasn't normal from the previous bloodwork results (high testosterone and estrogen levels - suggest ovaries are overstimulated), they just don't quite know what the problem is. I was hoping if they found something, we could treat it. If they don't find anything, all we can do is wait. I guess I'll just have to see what he says in April and then maybe they can try to speed up my ovulation (I normally ovulate around CD30 or so, so I'm worried about poor egg quality). In the meantime, I plan to keep trying! :)

When are they planning to do your tests? Can you get the CD21 test done this cycle?


----------



## claire99991

cutie aw right well deffo keep trying and roll on april in think just knowing the ball is in motion for help makes us feel better wel it does me anyway. I have my cd21 blood tests a week on friday not sure how long before i get results will ask nurse and then i have more blood tests to check hormone levels when i get my period the week after, then ill leave it a week and make a appt with doc to discuss them all she might order another cd21 test next month as well to compare im not sure. 

Well been to gym today, do u think it will hinder my ttc by going to the gym?? I really want to loose a stone by the summer if im not gonna be preg i at least want to look a bit better lol and i know when i get reffered for tests at hospital they will say loose a stone cos of the PCOS.


----------



## bobobaby

I think I've heard losing weight can help or make ttc a bit easier, Plus a healthier pregnancy. I don't think going to the gym will hinder ttc.


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> asneageraussie- usually after O you become dried up, so thats completely normal.

LOL Just had a image of us all like little prunes, all dried up!!! :rofl:

btw I had load of cm dpo 1-3, now today pretty much nothing..??!


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> I think I've heard losing weight can help or make ttc a bit easier, Plus a healthier pregnancy. I don't think going to the gym will hinder ttc.

I agree, the only thing I've read is to avoid anything bouncy (?) and lots of abs work after ov.


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> asneageraussie- usually after O you become dried up, so thats completely normal.
> 
> LOL Just had a image of us all like little prunes, all dried up!!! :rofl:
> 
> btw I had load of cm dpo 1-3, now today pretty much nothing..??!Click to expand...

:rofl:

This month when I was 1dpo I had lots of thick ewcm! Would have been great if I was still O'ing!! But yeah, after that I basically dried up like a prune! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## moomoo

I had more ewcm after ov too... very odd as i dont usually get much at all after ov.

Feel dried up now but ive been on antibiotics for the past week :S Im 10dpo tomorrow

Anyone else near testing?

xxx


----------



## Leila Fae

bobobaby said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> asneageraussie- usually after O you become dried up, so thats completely normal.
> 
> LOL Just had a image of us all like little prunes, all dried up!!! :rofl:
> 
> btw I had load of cm dpo 1-3, now today pretty much nothing..??!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> This month when I was 1dpo I had lots of thick ewcm! Would have been great if I was still O'ing!! But yeah, after that I basically dried up like a prune! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I had a little blob of EWCM 2 or 3 DPO. I've never had it before! My creamy CM has been a bit heavier than usual for the last few days although today has been drier.


----------



## bobobaby

Leila Fae- I've heard that lots of CM after O could be a sign of pregnancy! So sounds good!! Of course it could just be nothing. Why can't our bodies just send us different signs for pregnancy!?! Good luck!


----------



## IHrtSteve

HI moo.I am TTC 9 months & 9dpo... due for :witch: this friday probably. I am fighting her off good this month :gun:


----------



## moomoo

IHrtSteve said:


> HI moo.I am TTC 9 months & 9dpo... due for :witch: this friday probably. I am fighting her off good this month :gun:

Hahah i like your :gun: lol i hope she stays away for good for us all...i might test tomorrow...due :witch: on sunday, so will try and hold out on poas if i can!heheh :rofl:

I had a big blob of ewcm/creamy cm on 7dpo and yesterday...hoping its a good sign!:blush:


----------



## fingercrossed

You have done it to me again, i have gone away and come back and i have had about 4 pages to read through lol, ah well it stops me symptom 'spotting' (also known as wishing them and imagining them)
I seem to have mainly missed the descriptions of CM and the reference to dried up prunes, lol.
Good luck claire and cutie, your time will come soon, and if there is a little problem they will sort it and you wil have your bfp in no time, in the meantime keep trying and we have all got our fingers crossed for you.
This 2ww is killing me :(, i really going to try and hold out before i poas because it always encorouges AF to arrive :(
And i know what you mean about babies, i love to nurse and love them but then i look into their eyes and think i wish, but it has to be me one day.
and the same for the ones that are close to us that are pregnant, all my close friends and closest relatives and other people that i know are either pregnant of have a baby.
Good luck everyone, hope we get out bfps soon xx


----------



## claire99991

carnt wait till sum girls start testing :) 

i know loosing weight helps ttc i just worry the gym might stop implantation haha. Eeee the things i think about its crazy


----------



## aneageraussie

so 2 nights in a row i had dream where i tested positive.. i saw two lines in my dream... weird eh?
Also yesterday i had this sharp, poking pain right side around waist line and went to my back.. stayed for 2-3 mins and completely disappeared?

any idea ladies what was that?


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> so 2 nights in a row i had dream where i tested positive.. i saw two lines in my dream... weird eh?
> Also yesterday i had this sharp, poking pain right side around waist line and went to my back.. stayed for 2-3 mins and completely disappeared?
> 
> any idea ladies what was that?



implantation pains??? :yipee::yipee::dance::dance:


----------



## aneageraussie

someone else told me the same... no bleeding tho :cry:


----------



## claire99991

dont matter not many ppl have bleeding i didnt with my daughter x


----------



## aneageraussie

i was so tempted to test this morning but then i controlled.. how good i am.. lol..
as is said 2 mornnig in a row im getting up after this dream... so totally confused right now:headspin:


----------



## bobobaby

speaking of weird baby dreams...
a couple nights ago i had a dream i had a baby and the labor was pain free and fast! lol.
and the baby was so cute! and we came home and we were playing out side and the baby wanted to sleep so i put him against a big rock to sleep, lol. i have no idea why i would do that. then my OH, me, and the baby went inside and i put the baby up on a shelf to sit. then the baby turned into a stuffed animal... a frog. then i woke up and i was like, wtf!?

aneageraussie- i've had that weird pain before. how many dpo are you??


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> speaking of weird baby dreams...
> a couple nights ago i had a dream i had a baby and the labor was pain free and fast! lol.
> and the baby was so cute! and we came home and we were playing out side and the baby wanted to sleep so i put him against a big rock to sleep, lol. i have no idea why i would do that. then my OH, me, and the baby went inside and i put the baby up on a shelf to sit. then the baby turned into a stuffed animal... a frog. then i woke up and i was like, wtf!?
> 
> aneageraussie- i've had that weird pain before. how many dpo are you??

Im 6DPO today.. and the pain was nithing i felt before.. it was like someone poking with a knitting neeedle or something and then it went to my back.. stayed for 2-3 min and completely gone as if nothing happened.. and ur dream was so cute.... :)


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> speaking of weird baby dreams...
> a couple nights ago i had a dream i had a baby and the labor was pain free and fast! lol.
> and the baby was so cute! and we came home and we were playing out side and the baby wanted to sleep so i put him against a big rock to sleep, lol. i have no idea why i would do that. then my OH, me, and the baby went inside and i put the baby up on a shelf to sit. then the baby turned into a stuffed animal... a frog. then i woke up and i was like, wtf!?
> 
> aneageraussie- i've had that weird pain before. how many dpo are you??
> 
> Im 6DPO today.. and the pain was nithing i felt before.. it was like someone poking with a knitting neeedle or something and then it went to my back.. stayed for 2-3 min and completely gone as if nothing happened.. and ur dream was so cute.... :)Click to expand...

Yeah it could be implantation pain!!


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby said:


> speaking of weird baby dreams...
> a couple nights ago i had a dream i had a baby and the labor was pain free and fast! lol.
> and the baby was so cute! and we came home and we were playing out side and the baby wanted to sleep so i put him against a big rock to sleep, lol. i have no idea why i would do that. then my OH, me, and the baby went inside and i put the baby up on a shelf to sit. then the baby turned into a stuffed animal... a frog. then i woke up and i was like, wtf!?
> 
> aneageraussie- i've had that weird pain before. how many dpo are you??

Pain free fast labour huh??? ....ya! was deffo a dream :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

i dont know how i will control myself till 2nd March to test..


----------



## claire99991

i think its deffo a good sign of implantation pain sounds perfect!


----------



## bobobaby

yeah, very weird, unrealistic dream!! lol


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> yeah, very weird, unrealistic dream!! lol

but i do wish u have that kind of labour. :)


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie- just remember that the earlier you test the more likely it will be a :bfn:. Wait it out with all us!!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> aneageraussie- just remember that the earlier you test the more likely it will be a :bfn:. Wait it out with all us!!


Yup i will wait.. till 2nd March another 6 days.... what date u planning to test?


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> aneageraussie- just remember that the earlier you test the more likely it will be a :bfn:. Wait it out with all us!!
> 
> 
> Yup i will wait.. till 2nd March another 6 days.... what date u planning to test?Click to expand...

I'm going to wait until the day after AF is due, which I think is the 4th. I just don't want to see a :bfn:, it would totally knock me on my ass at this point.


----------



## aneageraussie

seeing :bfn: DH will be gutted... he thinks he "worked hard" this cycle..


----------



## bobobaby

I hope you get ur :bfp:! The possible implantation pains seems like a great sign!

My temps dipped down to the coverline today, I'm hoping its a implantation dip. I looked at my past charts and this hasn't happened before.. However, I know its not likely to be so. I think my thermometer is on the fritz anyways.


----------



## aneageraussie

i hope this is it for you too and then we can be :bfp::friends:


----------



## Toptack

aneageraussie said:


> seeing :bfn: DH will be gutted... he thinks he "worked hard" this cycle..

Hahaha! All this babydancing, it's such a chore!!


----------



## aneageraussie

Toptack said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> seeing :bfn: DH will be gutted... he thinks he "worked hard" this cycle..
> 
> Hahaha! All this babydancing, it's such a chore!!Click to expand...

it is actually.. i actually feel relaxd these nights.. no "hard work" before :sleep:


----------



## claire99991

i have all my hard work starting in next few days!! :( lol im supposed to like it but its all very stressful catching when i ov isnt easy either :hissy:


----------



## aneageraussie

i agree with u Claire.. having :sex: with baby in back of ur mind is stressful eh?


----------



## claire99991

yea and im so tierd by time im finished work and got little one to bed then onto seducing OH lol oh well its all for a good course


----------



## aneageraussie

sometimes i wish dont have to seduce DH and he is "ready" by the time i come to bed..
talk abt wishful thinking.. lol


----------



## claire99991

yea that would be so wishful for me as well i have to work extra hard to get things 'up and running' lol its so much hardwork


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> yea that would be so wishful for me as well i have to work extra hard to get things 'up and running' lol its so much hardwork


trust me Claire.. DH is the exact same.. and the oven needs so much of preheating before it actually starts baking.. but its all worth it in the end.. :)


----------



## claire99991

hahaha


----------



## BizyBee

Ha! I seem to have missed a lot again. I just can't keep up with this thread. I need to stop wasting my time TTC, so I can have more time on this site... :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

this thread grows pretty fast.. i love it tho :)


----------



## BizyBee

Me too! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> Me too! :)

how is your 4ww going? any symptomps?


----------



## BizyBee

How are you feeling today aussie? Have you had any other odd feelings since the pain?


----------



## bobobaby

Claire, just put on a raunchy movie for your OH to get him warmed up and ready. :rofl::rofl: Less work for you!


----------



## BizyBee

Ah funny, we just said the same thing practically! 

It's been loooonnnnnggg.... It seems like this cycle will never end, but I am staying positive and hoping I did Ov later than I thought.

No symptoms really (although I have been trying to ignore all of the crazy feelings I usually get excited about)!


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah did have yesterday.. a sharp. knitting needle poking pain in my lower abdomen around wats line.. lasted 2-3 mins and even went to my back and then completely disappeared...
have no idea what was that for?
how about you? as for my CM im still dry :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

bobobaby said:


> Claire, just put on a raunchy movie for your OH to get him warmed up and ready. :rofl::rofl: Less work for you!

:rofl: That'll do the trick!


----------



## aneageraussie

hahahahahahaaha


----------



## BizyBee

I'm pretty dry too actually. Which is surprising, because it always seems like I have some sort of CM.


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> I'm pretty dry too actually. Which is surprising, because it always seems like I have some sort of CM.

i have no idea abt that sharp pain.. it was a nasty one


----------



## BizyBee

Hmm, I'm not sure either. Hopefully it was implantation!


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure either. Hopefully it was implantation!

i hope so too.. but dnt wnt to get my hopes high


----------



## BizyBee

I don't blame you... Well I'm off to get some things done before bed. (I know what you're thinking ladies... but it is my night off :blush:. I am going to get some much needed :sleep:)


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> I don't blame you... Well I'm off to get some things done before bed. (I know what you're thinking ladies... but it is my night off :blush:. I am going to get some much needed :sleep:)


Sleep well bizy bee and no :sex: for you tonite


----------



## claire99991

Ok got EWCM and my cervix is high soft and open but opk is only half as dark as control line what dya think? should i start BDing tonight? oh and i know my ticker says 3 days until ovulation but i ov on day 14 so its 2 days to go


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> Ok got EWCM and my cervix is high soft and open but opk is only half as dark as control line what dya think? should i start BDing tonight? oh and i know my ticker says 3 days until ovulation but i ov on day 14 so its 2 days to go

If oh is up for it (!) then go for it I say!! Have you done another opk? I think LH builds up during the day so you might find one later on is darker.

Good Luck!!


----------



## claire99991

no im rationing them haha only have 4 more left and dont want to buy any more this cycle i did the test around 2pm so it could be darker tonight i guess, well i guess ill have to try get him in the mood then lol


----------



## Mrs G

Are you just going on opks or do you temp too?


----------



## claire99991

just opk, dont temp i dont know what it is but i hate the idea of temping lol


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> just opk, dont temp i dont know what it is but i hate the idea of temping lol

I have been but tbh it's a bit stressful, worrying about waking up too early, not waking up in time, has it gone up, gone down....!!!
I'd say if you 've got ewcm then keep bding. My cm dries up pretty quickly after ov.


----------



## cutie4evr01

I think you should definitely BD today. 2 days before Ov is an excellent time so the :spermy: are ready and waiting!


----------



## Belle30

Hello
I'm not mid-term ttc yet so I don't belong here - it's early days for us - but I just wanted to say hello to Cutie and sorry I haven't spoken to you for ages! Added you to MSN but I guess you're around at different times what with the time difference... I hope you're doing ok. I'm just waiting for a nice bit of ovulation pain after very early m/c.... the days are passing too slowly...

Hello to the other girls as well! And very best of luck!!

xx


----------



## moomoo

I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?

xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

moomoo said:


> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx


Of course u can moomoo.. im 7dpo today.. and in the morning when got up hd this cramps in lower abdomen i tthought AF is super early im not due until 3rd march.. but then i saw two brwonish - red spot on underpants... 
im just freaking out.. have no idea what it is..
any ideas ladies?


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Of course u can moomoo.. im 7dpo today.. and in the morning when got up hd this cramps in lower abdomen i tthought AF is super early im not due until 3rd march.. but then i saw two brwonish - red spot on underpants...
> im just freaking out.. have no idea what it is..
> any ideas ladies?Click to expand...


Implantaion bleed :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## claire99991

moomoo said:


> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx

Oh mi god could this be the first :bfp: from this thread :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Of course u can moomoo.. im 7dpo today.. and in the morning when got up hd this cramps in lower abdomen i tthought AF is super early im not due until 3rd march.. but then i saw two brwonish - red spot on underpants...
> im just freaking out.. have no idea what it is..
> any ideas ladies?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Implantaion bleed :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Awwwww thanks Claire... yr such a sweet heart... im ur huge fan .:)
Did u get some action :sex:?


----------



## claire99991

not yet my dear but the night is still young ;) he is reading my little girl a story then im going to pounce, Ill be back on after probs with my legs in air and laptop on tummy hahaha hopefully it wont take to long im knackered lol!


----------



## claire99991

can i just say as well 7dpo is just perfect timing for implantation bleed as well and after that pain yesterday, i would be very excited if i was you xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

wow im excited for u... with the time difference though.. it gets confusing for me.. lol
btw for last 3 night im having a good :sleep:.. i love it


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> can i just say as well 7dpo is just perfect timing for implantation bleed as well and after that pain yesterday, i would be very excited if i was you xxx

yeah it was exact like :witch: is coming... same cramps in abdomen ... i just freaked out


----------



## claire99991

im excited for you hun!! well im sat here waiting for OH he is on his computer at the min said he doesnt want to go to bed yet! dont want to seem to egar cos it makes us both up tight im jelous of your sleep thou i had no sleep last night :hissy: i had headache before i went to bed and took sum paracetmol didnt realise they had caffine in them! so this kept me awake then my little girl woke at 4am and got in bed with me so i got out and went in her bed cos she kicks me then at 6 she wanted to get bk in hers so i went and got bk in mine and then up at 8! So lets just say im gonna have to put my acting skills to good use tonight haha


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> im excited for you hun!! well im sat here waiting for OH he is on his computer at the min said he doesnt want to go to bed yet! dont want to seem to egar cos it makes us both up tight im jelous of your sleep thou i had no sleep last night :hissy: i had headache before i went to bed and took sum paracetmol didnt realise they had caffine in them! so this kept me awake then my little girl woke at 4am and got in bed with me so i got out and went in her bed cos she kicks me then at 6 she wanted to get bk in hers so i went and got bk in mine and then up at 8! So lets just say im gonna have to put my acting skills to good use tonight haha


Oh well as long ur getting :spermy: inside you.. it doesnt matter.. u act or not... i acted few times during my :sex: marathon last week.. lol


----------



## moomoo

claire99991 said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh mi god could this be the first :bfp: from this thread :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Keep us posted!!!Click to expand...

What do you think of my lines? they are in preg test gallery xx


----------



## aneageraussie

moomoo said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh mi god could this be the first :bfp: from this thread :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Keep us posted!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of my lines? they are in preg test gallery xxClick to expand...

thats so :bfp:moomoo and thats first :bfp: of tthe thread... :happydance::happydance::happydance: u go girl !!!


----------



## claire99991

im going to have a look be back in a min lol


----------



## moomoo

aneageraussie said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh mi god could this be the first :bfp: from this thread :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Keep us posted!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of my lines? they are in preg test gallery xxClick to expand...
> 
> thats so :bfp:moomoo and thats first :bfp: of tthe thread... :happydance::happydance::happydance: u go girl !!!Click to expand...

I hope it is...still got another 4 days till :witch: is due... i would be on :cloud9: if this happens

xx


----------



## aneageraussie

moomoo can u tell me what symptoms u had?


----------



## claire99991

WOOOOOO congrats lucks like this thread is a lucky one!!! xxxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

u still here Claire? looks like OH still working on computer.. i bet he must be watching some raunchy sites.. to set up the mood..lol


----------



## claire99991

he is playing on his games!! haha no raunchy sites, and stop worrying bout symptoms your getting your BFP this month!


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> he is playing on his games!! haha no raunchy sites, and stop worrying bout symptoms your getting your BFP this month!


ok will not worry abt anything now... tho it so feels like :witch: is coming... will try to ignore it.. :).. i love this thread cant stop myself logging into it even tho im at work


----------



## moomoo

aneageraussie said:


> moomoo can u tell me what symptoms u had?

Hey honey, only thing different this month to any other months "symptoms" was i had a pos (well not proper pos as i never get that but, my darkest opk) for 2 days instead of one..

I had a gush of ewcm/creamy cm at 7dpo, and my cp went very fertile feeling at 8dpo (flat and wet)

Got a bout of thrush (might be due to the fact i was on antibiotics tho)

Now im getting cramps in tummy, back, legs, arms and fingers...hoping this is a good symptom.

xxx


----------



## claire99991

Right im off!! whoooo lol wish me luck girls think i will need it to get things moving haha


----------



## moomoo

wish ya luck claire lol

xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

you go babe!!!! and remember legs in air after that..lol.....
good luck.. and yes :spermy::spermy: swim swim.... get the egg!!


----------



## BizyBee

moomoo said:


> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx

So happy to hear that! :yipee: :dance:

You are more than welcome to stay! When you move on to first tri, please come back and visit...


----------



## BizyBee

Aussie, things are looking good for you hun! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

BizyBee said:


> Aussie, things are looking good for you hun! :)

hey bizy bee.. thanks alot sweetie.. i feel tired today.. dragged myself to work today.. have this pain in lower abdomen as if :witch: is coming.. super early..
how u feeling today bizy bee?


----------



## claire99991

bk got pillow under bum haha.


----------



## aneageraussie

that was quick Claire.. guess DH was "preheated".. raunchy sites mate.. told ya ..lol


----------



## aneageraussie

btw Claire.. how was ur acting skills tonite?


----------



## claire99991

oscar performance! ;)


----------



## aneageraussie

i knew u will pull it off hun.. :thumbup: im proud of you...
i wish i can go home right now and :sleep:.. feel tired... im jealous of u sittng in bed with laptop on tummy... pretty cosy eh?


----------



## claire99991

yea lol my OH just turned over and read what i was reading he said 'you lot are way to honest' hahaha


----------



## aneageraussie

did u felt like deja vu?


----------



## claire99991

i just laughed


----------



## aneageraussie

thats funny... i just feel lucky to be around you guys.. DH cant understand the "symptoms"..if i try to tell him.. he just shrugs.. really nice to have ladies here who actually listens :)


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> thats funny... i just feel lucky to be around you guys.. DH cant understand the "symptoms"..if i try to tell him.. he just shrugs.. really nice to have ladies here who actually listens :)

couldnt agree with you more :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm okay. No news really. I am on CD48 today and it seems like this cycle is never going to end!


----------



## aneageraussie

im having AF like cramps since this morning.. feels like :witch: is coming super early.. im not due until 3rd-4th of March..
i tried to stop thinknig but.. cant ignore these cramps


----------



## BizyBee

Awe, hope :witch: doesn't get you!


----------



## cutie4evr01

moomoo said:


> I may well be leaving you girls this month, ive had 2 faint lines on tests..one last night and one this morn.. im getting cramping and im pretty sure witch will turn up anyway.....can i stay here until or if she turns up?
> 
> xxx

Oh yay Moomoo this is awesome news!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That's so exciting and gives me such hope! You have totally made my evening. :) 
Don't forget about us - please keep us posted on your progress!

Aneageraussie, your symptoms are sounding VERY promising! If you don't get a BFP, then I swear symptoms are no indication, because you have all the right ones. I think this will be it for you!


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah , i try to ignore them.. and not think abt anything.. i want to test.. but i knw i wil get :bfn: if i test now.. Not due till 3-4th March.. so lets see till what date i can stop myself..


----------



## bobobaby

OMG, look how much I've missed!

moomoo- Congratulations!! That is so awesome hun!!

aneageraussie- omg, that sounds like implantation bleeding!!:wohoo: Add that along with your odd pains yesterday, its sounding really promising!! I'm getting excited for you to test!

claire- way to get it done fast with you OH tonight! lol ;) Now to all the :spermy:, go go go get the job done!!


----------



## aneageraussie

hey bobobaby... thanks a lot hun.. im still having AF like cramping pain in abdomen... im so confused...
trying not to think :(


----------



## bobobaby

A lot of women feel like they are getting AF even when they are pregnant! Don't let that discourage you. If I were you I would test at 10 or 11dpo. Your are getting great signs! Anything else happening like sore boobs?


----------



## aneageraussie

my boobs are sore when i touch.. there is a particular tender spot on them and i think my bra has gone tighter.. may be i gianed weight? lol...
yeah if i touch my boobs they r sore and cramping continues .... I hope :witch: is not coming super early


----------



## bobobaby

You aren't due for AF for another week right? I'm wondering if they cramping could be implantation related, unless you normally get cramping this early on.


----------



## aneageraussie

My Af not due until 3rd-4th March. i NEVER cramp in my LP.. and thats why i m just concerned


----------



## bobobaby

I wouldn't be concerned if I were you... I'd be getting way excited and hopeful since these symptoms aren't normal! No worries, just excitement!


----------



## aneageraussie

hahaha.. ok so im excited now.. not having normal symptomps is good too..
back of my heart and mind says they r promising but just dnt wanna get hopes high and then come crashing down.. lol


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah I understand. One month I was having all these weird symptoms and I was SOO exhausted... like never had been so tired in my life. So I was convinced I was pregnant and then of course AF came and I totally crashed. 

So for you we'll just say we are excited about the different then usual symptoms, but we won't even think about what they may mean. :)


----------



## aneageraussie

as i said i have put myself date for testing - 2nd march... im not testing before it... so roll out the symtomps.. :).. i will just ignore them.. with bottom of my heart praying.. that they mean the same what we want them to mean....[-o&lt;


----------



## moomoo

aneageraussie said:


> as i said i have put myself date for testing - 2nd march... im not testing before it... so roll out the symtomps.. :).. i will just ignore them.. with bottom of my heart praying.. that they mean the same what we want them to mean....[-o&lt;

Aneagerausie - ive been having cramps like af cramps since about 7dpo, really thought :witch: was coming early...i even told my msn bud that i was out and she would turn up early..good luck for 2nd... hope :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp:

Hope you all get your :bfp: this cycle too :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Moomoo, I miss so much of this thread, but did I see that you got a faint :bfp:??


----------



## moomoo

Mrs G said:


> Moomoo, I miss so much of this thread, but did I see that you got a faint :bfp:??

Hi Mrs G, ive been getting faint lines on 9dpo, 10dpo and today...ive been allowed to stay here until sunday as thats when :witch: is due

xx


----------



## Mrs G

That's such good news! :happydance: Of course you're allowed to stay as long as you like!!!
I was thinking of testing on Sun, which will be 9dpo too.
What tests are you using?


----------



## aneageraussie

:witch::witch:


moomoo said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> as i said i have put myself date for testing - 2nd march... im not testing before it... so roll out the symtomps.. :).. i will just ignore them.. with bottom of my heart praying.. that they mean the same what we want them to mean....[-o&lt;
> 
> Aneagerausie - ive been having cramps like af cramps since about 7dpo, really thought :witch: was coming early...i even told my msn bud that i was out and she would turn up early..good luck for 2nd... hope :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp:
> 
> Hope you all get your :bfp: this cycle too :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks a lot moomoo... i hope :witch: stays away... i hazd cramps all day yesterday but now they have stopped.. 8 DPO today.. lets see what happens on 2nd


----------



## claire99991

hiya girls keep the PMA up!

I got pos opk and lots of ewcm going to get sum :sex: xx


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls keep the PMA up!
> 
> I got pos opk and lots of ewcm going to get sum :sex: xx

WooooHooooo!!! Go for it !!:happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls keep the PMA up!
> 
> I got pos opk and lots of ewcm going to get sum :sex: xx

U go Claire.. have a :sex: marathon!!! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Claire! Good luck.... :happydance:


----------



## moomoo

Mrs G said:


> That's such good news! :happydance: Of course you're allowed to stay as long as you like!!!
> I was thinking of testing on Sun, which will be 9dpo too.
> What tests are you using?

Im using internet cheapys from ebay, but plannng on using a digi tomorrow..its my ohs birthday so hoping its a great bday pressie for him :) :cloud9:

i think the name of the ebay shop is called fertilty masters or something 

xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

Hi Bizy bee,
How you doing? any new thing today?


----------



## bobobaby

Moomoo that is awesome you got a :bfp: at only 9dpo! Thats so early!!

Hey girls, I was wondering which of you girls in mid-term ttc are also ttc their very 1st baby??


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Moomoo that is awesome you got a :bfp: at only 9dpo! Thats so early!!
> 
> Hey girls, I was wondering which of you girls in mid-term ttc are also ttc their very 1st baby??

Mine is 1st :)


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> Moomoo that is awesome you got a :bfp: at only 9dpo! Thats so early!!
> 
> Hey girls, I was wondering which of you girls in mid-term ttc are also ttc their very 1st baby??
> 
> Mine is 1st :)Click to expand...

And yours is coming in 9 months from now cause your going to get your :bfp: in a few more days!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> Moomoo that is awesome you got a :bfp: at only 9dpo! Thats so early!!
> 
> Hey girls, I was wondering which of you girls in mid-term ttc are also ttc their very 1st baby??
> 
> Mine is 1st :)Click to expand...
> 
> And yours is coming in 9 months from now cause your going to get your :bfp: in a few more days!Click to expand...


awwwww thats so sweet.... thanks a lot bobobaby.. :hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

You just have sooo many symptoms! I feel really confident about it. :hugs: Meanwhile, I have ZERO symptoms. Seriously, my boobs don't even hurt!


----------



## aneageraussie

My boobs...are VERY sore today.. my right one..
also had another bwon spot this morning... other then that.. the same.. whole day yesterday.. AF like cramps continues..
then i dnt feel anything today


----------



## bobobaby

I'd take the spotting a good sign since its in the middle of the LP. Especially since you said you don't usually have spotting.


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks bobobaby..:)..


----------



## aneageraussie

are you trying for your first too bobobaby?


----------



## bobobaby

Yep... I think thats why it feels impossible to me that I'll ever get pregnant. I know thats not true, but thats how it feels.


----------



## aneageraussie

i feel the same.. i mean i cant understand how other girls can get pregnant so easily....y not me? :cry:


----------



## bobobaby

I know, my sister got pregnant really easy. First one was a surprise and the second one took her only 2 cycles. I was hoping maybe it would be in my genes or something, lol. But here I am 6 months later....


----------



## aneageraussie

dnt worry.. thhis sycle will be OURS..:happydance:


----------



## bobobaby

thanx, :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

ok so i just came back from ladies and my pee stinks sorry tmi...
but it really does.. 
Does that mean something?


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> ok so i just came back from ladies and my pee stinks sorry tmi...
> but it really does..
> Does that mean something?

could be dehydarted get sum fluids into you water would be best.

got sum :spermy: and my opk tonight is twice as dark as the control line perfect timing :happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

was thinknig abt youu..lol// i hope those :spermy: swim and meet the egg..
:happydance:
its so simple procedure but so hard for it to actually happen...
btw my boobs are VERY sore today.. even tho im not touching them


----------



## claire99991

lets just hope im successful tomorow night as well


----------



## aneageraussie

that will make it perfect.. isnt it.. well im sure u knw how to trick DH into bed.. lol


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I am also trying for my 1st. My sister is super fertile (4 kids), so I figured I'd be the same. Obviously, that was not the case. I don't have any real symptoms. It's a little discouraging, as it never seems like this cycle will end.

I found out another friend at work is pregnant. That makes 2, plus one who just had a baby. I can't wait until it's me! There's another who has a similar experience as me, so we've been talking about it. She's the only one I've talked to actually. I don't want my family bothering me every month and I'm sooo glad I didn't mention anything 9 months ago!


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm trying for my first too. It's not looking good for me this cycle though. My temps were looking so good just past ovulation but they're down now and hovering. :witch: is due tomorrow and I am planning to test on Sunday if she doesn't show but I have a really nasty feeling that she's on her way.

I really wanted to be lucky this time round as I don't have a hope next cycle as won't be seeing DH at ov time :cry:. He works away from home so I see him very infrequently. Can't bring myself to check my diary any further into the future to see if any possible ov dates match up with when I'll see him. It puts so much pressure on the months that we do see each other too.

Right, enough moaning, I'm going to pull myself together now. Sorry for the self-indulgent wittering!


----------



## Toptack

Leila Fae said:


> I'm trying for my first too. It's not looking good for me this cycle though. My temps were looking so good just past ovulation but they're down now and hovering. :witch: is due tomorrow and I am planning to test on Sunday if she doesn't show but I have a really nasty feeling that she's on her way.
> 
> I really wanted to be lucky this time round as I don't have a hope next cycle as won't be seeing DH at ov time :cry:. He works away from home so I see him very infrequently. Can't bring myself to check my diary any further into the future to see if any possible ov dates match up with when I'll see him. It puts so much pressure on the months that we do see each other too.
> 
> Right, enough moaning, I'm going to pull myself together now. Sorry for the self-indulgent wittering!

No need to apologise, I totally sympathise - :witch: got me this morning, giving me a freakin' 22 day cycle, and my DH is also away with work at the mo so will be missing out on next cycle. You aren't out this month yet though... remember it ain't all over till the :witch: sings... so I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## aneageraussie

Hi ladies,

I hade a very symptom free day today.. yesterday all day i hd AF like cramps.. but nothing today... im cd21 today :witch: not due another 5-6 days... but i think she will get me this cycle...:cry::cry:
I was hopeful this month tho


----------



## Leila Fae

Hang in there aneageraussie!

:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

hang in there anegaraussie i have a good feeling for you! xx

leila really hope the :witch: doesnt show !! xx

Toptack sorry the :witch: came this morning :( hugs xxxx


----------



## Toptack

Yep, keep thinking positive ladies, I'm convinced someone will get some good news this month xx


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Toptack... :hugs:

Leila, hope this is your month so you don't have to worry about the next one...

and Aussie, don't give up yet!


----------



## mrsmcnamara

We are trying for our 1st as well...I wish she'd (because I know it's going to be a girl) would hurry up and come to us already! LOL...and I just realized that I'm probably way off the mark since you ladies covered this topic like 2 days ago. hAHA. Sorry for the delay! 

Good luck! I can't wait to see who else gets their BFP's this month! Congratulations MOOMOO- have a H&H 9 months


----------



## aneageraussie

thank you ladies... i will just pray :witch: stays far far away...


----------



## Mrs G

We're ttc our first too. Keep having these horrible "how do I even know I can have a baby" moments..:hissy: I don't suppose it's any easier whether you're trying for your 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc but I do worry, having never been pg, no scares, mc, nothing...

Sorry to hear your news toptak.:hug:

Keep up the pma girlies!!


----------



## bobobaby

Good morning girls! (we'll at least its morning here on the West coast of the good ol' USA :) )

Mrs G I totally have those moments way too often! Yesterday I started freaking out and worrying about my hubby's sperm! I just can't imagine him wanting to go get tested if we ever got to that point, so it freaked me out even though I have no real reason to believe there is something wrong. Its just all the What if's that get to me sometimes.


----------



## Toptack

Oh god, don't mention the sperm thing. I have to get my hubby to produce a sample when he gets back off exercise (he's in the army). He's been avoiding it for the last few months but he has got to do it before we see the specialist... he's _really_ not keen...

Mrs G, how much B50 are you taking? I'm only on 50mg at the mo but thinking of going up to 100mg. I just want to feel like I'm doing something, you know?


----------



## Leila Fae

I've already suggested to DH that it could be worth getting him checked out and he seems to be ok about it. If only to rule it out.

I'll have to buy the test kit for him though!


----------



## Toptack

DH has asked me to take his sample into the hospital... said he didn't mind 'producing', but didn't like the idea of the lab technician being able to put a face to the sperm!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Toptack said:


> DH has asked me to take his sample into the hospital... said he didn't mind 'producing', but didn't like the idea of the lab technician being able to put a face to the sperm!! :rofl:

:rofl:

My dh went suprisingly willingly. Still waiting for results, nhs can take up to a month!! ridiculous when you think they have to do the tests within a couple of hours of the sample being produced!! In the Zita West book it says that no man, regardless of health or history, should go for more than 6 months of ttc without having a test..... use this info as ammo girls, I did!

toptack - I'm taking 50mg of bvits. It lengthened lp by 3 days last month. Have ov'd really late this time so still waiting to see what lp will do. Have you read the thread in ttc products? Loads info and people's experiences there. I know some girls have said 100mg messed up their cycles a bit.

:hug:


----------



## Toptack

Hmm, maybe I'll stick on 50mg of B6 for time being then. Lets hope you get your BFP before you even have a chance to find out what it's done to your cycle this month! Am thinking of going to see a private specialist, as the local NHS clinic seems particularly crap... Dread to think what private clinics charge though.


----------



## claire99991

Toptack said:


> DH has asked me to take his sample into the hospital... said he didn't mind 'producing', but didn't like the idea of the lab technician being able to put a face to the sperm!! :rofl:

this must be a man thing my OH said exaclty the same thing he has to do sperm sample next week and we have to have it at the lab within the hour and the hosp they sending us to is half hour away lol


----------



## bobobaby

Toptack- I take B-50 and it has done just fine lengthening my LP up to 13 or 14 days. I would take as little as needed to do the trick. :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, sorry I'm so behind. Toptack, I'm sorry the :witch: got you this cycle. :hugs: And Leila it's not over this cycle until she shows!

Great advice about telling the doc the book recommends 6 months. I was thinking of going ahead to have my DH tested (although he is hesitant), but I wasn't sure what I could come up with to get them to do it before the year was up. But it's been 8 months for us, and my gyno knows that, so maybe I can go ahead and get him tested a little early if it doesn't work out for us this cycle.

We are also trying for our first baby. My sister has 3 kids and my brother has 2 and a 3rd on the way; neither of them tried longer than a month or two for all of them, so I thought we'd have no problem. My greatest fear is that I won't be able to have children, but if I get really down about it, I just look at adoption sites, and that seems to help me to know that there are always kids that will need loving homes. But when I'm thinking rationally and with a clear head, I know that it's WAY too early for us to be thinking we can't get pregnant, so try to keep up the PMA and we will all have our chance soon enough!


----------



## Leila Fae

Another one bites the dust. My temp is down again and I've started spotting.

:witch: will be showing her face any minute. Sigh.


I can't send DH to any hospital or clinic because he's never at home so I was thinking of getting one of the test kits you can buy on the internet to get him checked out. Don't know how accurate they are though.

My LP was 11 days this time - 12 has been the longest I've had. I think the B vits have helped a bit but to be honest it does worry me that it's so short. I don't know whether that's the problem, or I'm not actually ovulating, or if it's simply that we haven't got the timings right. Because DH isn't around all the time it's very difficult - for example I have no hope at all next cycle because he's going to be travelling from the Isle of Man to Scotland when I ovulate and I'm in Kent! It is really starting to feel like this will never happen. Even if both of us are tip top physically he's going to be working all over the place until December.

*goes off to find diary to see if she can chase him round the UK at ovulation time*


----------



## Mrs G

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Hun, have you been to your doctor about ov? If you take your charts and explain you've been tracking ov and you're not sure it's happening I'm sure they'd do some investigations. I think you have 2 blood tests, one around cd3 and one around cd21. It might also give you something to focus on while oh is away. I know that when dh agreed to go for sa, I felt like we were actually doing something positive about it.

Also remember that although this is really crappy to hear, there is only a 20% chance of getting pg each month. Even if everything is working fine and in the right place at the right time (!) the odds are still low. I think that those of us who take a while to get pg go a bit unnoticed and its only ever those women who fall quickly that we hear about. That's what makes us feel like we're not normal, when actually we are normal, they were just bloddy lucky!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aneageraussie

wow i missed so much.. this thread grows so fast.. so i went out with my friends tonite and really wanted to drink but i stayed far.. tho i had 2 cups of coffee for the day.. 
As for symptomps.. nothing today and yesterday... boobs are sore bt only when u touch them.. 
I went out and whrever i went i saw so many girls with babies or pregnant ones... i really wanna be one of them :cry::cry:


----------



## BizyBee

It's funny you girls were talking about the sperm analysis b/c my OH and I were just discussing it. He's been advised to abstain 4-7 days before, so we're waiting until AF arrives before he does it (since I can Ov any time, we can't waste any precious time & baby juice during my cycle). I recently offered to take it for him and he was pleasantly surprised. He said it went from being a "task" to "fun". We were discussing how it has to stay warm and he suggested that I stick it between my boobs! Hehe... can you imagine if I got in a car accident or pulled over? That would be an interesting predicament! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

My OH was meant to do SA this week but i said no chance i need the sperm this week for myself so he is going next week instead. I have my CD21 tests next friday (although cos i have ovulated today instead of yesterday im worried the results will be in accurate) but they dont do blood tests on a weekend so not a lot i can do about it. Also i have to go for tests when my period is here but she didnt say what day like is it 1st day of your period? Mrg G u said cd3 that would be better for me cos im due to bleed on a saterday. Anyway i have ovulated today so as of tomorow im in the 2WW. X


----------



## BizyBee

I was also told CD3. I don't know how the CD21 bloodwork will work for me since I don't ovulate regularly. I think I Ov'ed on CD40 or so. After my/OH's tests this next cycle, I am pretty sure my Dr. will start me on Clomid. If I'm not lucky enough to get a :bfp: (not looking likely), then I just wish :witch: would get here so I can move on with my testing!


----------



## claire99991

bizy bee i think they use cd21 as a rough guide i think its 7 days after you ovulate your progestrong will peak and they can tell from that if you have ovulated or not so if u know when you ovulate its possible to get bloodwork done 7 days later and they can confirm weather ovulation took place or not xx


----------



## BizyBee

Yeah, it's tough because I don't really know when I ovulate. I think I know, but I do get EWCM/cramps and +OPK's a couple times each cycle. It's very confusing. I'll probably have to go every 7 days after CD21.


----------



## claire99991

aw bless you how fustrating is there anything docs can do to make your cycles shorter? how come they are so long?


----------



## BizyBee

Well, we're in the process of trying to figure it out. They think it's hormonal, as I have no ovarian cysts or blockage in my tubes.


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Hun, have you been to your doctor about ov? If you take your charts and explain you've been tracking ov and you're not sure it's happening I'm sure they'd do some investigations. I think you have 2 blood tests, one around cd3 and one around cd21. It might also give you something to focus on while oh is away. I know that when dh agreed to go for sa, I felt like we were actually doing something positive about it.

I've not seen my GP (although as I've moved I now have a different one). I had some bloods done at the hospital as part of the pre-pregnancy diabetic clinic I go to and apparently all the hormone tests came back normal. I'm due back at the hospital on Monday so I'll ask there and see what they say. When I mentioned that my AF is really, really light (like pantyliners are sufficient and it lasts 2-3 days max) I was told that it wasn't abnormal. My AF before the 12 years of hormonal contraceptives were fairly light but nothing like now.

My temps are rather erratic too, but I suffer from sleep problems in the mornings, particularly when I have to go to work. I often surface an hour or two before I need to, but not enough to have the presence of mind to take my temp! I then spend the next hour drifting in and out of sleep and tossing and turning which may account for the bizarre temps. I wonder if it would be as bad if I didn't hate work so much! :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Well CD52 and still no sign of :witch:. I've been testing every few days for weeks and still :bfn:.


----------



## claire99991

BizyBee said:


> Well CD52 and still no sign of :witch:. I've been testing every few days for weeks and still :bfn:.

:hissy::hissy: u poor thing, keep testing thou good luck xx


----------



## moomoo

Ok girls looks like im going to be leaving you (hopefully for a long time...no offence lol) :rofl: I'm hoping to pop back in sometime or another...and if its ok with you i'd love to put Mid Term TTC - Graduate on my signature if its ok??

Thanks for bringing me luck, wishing you a very short stay in here too :blush::hugs:

xxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hey Moomoo that's wonderful - congratulations!!! Stop back by every once in a while and let us know how you're doing. I think it's totally fine for you to put mid term ttc graduate on your signature - hopefully before long we all will be able to! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

hi ladies,
I am 11 dpo today and as promised to myself i tested today.. a :bfn: and have a feeling :witch: is on her way...
i feel so sad.. i was sure this cycle that i will get a :bfp: cuz i had too many symtomps..
oh well i will just wait for :witch: to come and then try again :cry::cry:


----------



## bobobaby

moomoo- I wish you the best of luck and have a healthy 9 months! Make sure to stop in here once in a while! Enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie- Don't lose all hope yet! 11 dpo could still be too early for a :bfp: to show up!


----------



## claire99991

moomoo pop back and see us huge congrats on being the 1st graduate hunni hope to see you on the other side soon xxxx

anegaraussie dont be giving up yet missus!!! i didnt get a BFP till i was 18dpo with my daughter it was neg at 14dpo, 11dpo is still very early xxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

THANKS LADIES.... :cry:..


----------



## Toptack

Moomoo - congratulations, here's to a happy and healthy nine months :happydance:

Aussie - hang on in there, you're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

i feel so gutted... my DH is doing a distant education course... he was due to get results today and he got it.. with no chance of passing (thats what he told me after his exam).. he got a distinction.. i left for work early in morning after testing.. which was:bfn:.. DH called just now all happy saying he passed with a distinction.. i couldnt tell him.. i got a :bfn:..

i feel so wso gutted right now


----------



## claire99991

your really not out this month yet hang in there.

I know its devestating i really hope things turn around for you, you worked so hard :hissy: damn it u gotta have caught it!


----------



## aneageraussie

i dunno what else could i have done to catch that damn egg. oh well.. i have decided no more pity party.. if :witch: comes so be it.. i will try to :gun: her..
and will try "harder" this month :)


----------



## BizyBee

Aussie, you're not out yet! :witch: isn't here and it's still early...

MooMoo, congrats again! :yipee: 
Please put Mid-Term Graduate on your signature! I can't wait until we all have one!


----------



## aneageraussie

thank you ladies for all the encouragement.... u all are sweethearts.. :)
:hugs:
looking at other side.. i have anew cycle to do lots of :sex:.. llol
shd b fun!!!!!


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> thank you ladies for all the encouragement.... u all are sweethearts.. :)
> :hugs:
> looking at other side.. i have anew cycle to do lots of :sex:.. llol
> shd b fun!!!!!

yep thats very true :)


----------



## bobobaby

omg ladies, I have been so emotional today. crying for no friggin reason and it sucks!! my hubby wants me to test today, but I feel like AF is coming. I kind of want to test just so I can get the :bfn: over with and not wait for the ugly :witch: to show me I'm not pregnant. I want to start thinking about the new cycle I'll be starting instead of wondering how this one will end.


----------



## aneageraussie

Bobobaby i was the same yesterday.... i cried so much yesterday.. for no apparent reason.. and was sure :witch: is coming..


----------



## BizyBee

bobobaby said:


> omg ladies, I have been so emotional today. crying for no friggin reason and it sucks!! my hubby wants me to test today, but I feel like AF is coming. I kind of want to test just so I can get the :bfn: over with and not wait for the ugly :witch: to show me I'm not pregnant. I want to start thinking about the new cycle I'll be starting instead of wondering how this one will end.

:hugs: When are you due to test? Hope :witch: doesn't get you!


----------



## bobobaby

AF will be here on Wednesday. I know the :witch: will be here... like I'd bet tons of money on it, I just know this isn't it. I just want to move on and start trying again. It'll be lucky cycle #7, my hubby's :spermy: is gonna swim extra hard this next cycle and it's gonna work!! :thumpup:


----------



## aneageraussie

i wanna be like you bobobaby.. so positive and determined... i was so hopeful this cycle.. i also knw :witch: will show her ugly face soon...


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> i wanna be like you bobobaby.. so positive and determined... i was so hopeful this cycle.. i also knw :witch: will show her ugly face soon...

Oh hun today I was a big bawling mess and not positive at all. But my hubby made me feel so much better... he'll do the most goofy stuff to make me laugh. Then we talked and decided that instead of focusing on it not happening this month, we'll start focusing on next month instead. No more:cry: for this last cycle.

But honestly the only reason I'm so much more positive and determined now is because of him. :cloud9:


----------



## aneageraussie

i was an emotional wreck yesterday.. even before testing.. and i knew that very time that :witch: is on her way.. as i was crying for no reason.. and asking DH "what if it never happens"..
i will just wait :witch: to come and pack her bag and start fresh again,... i will be temping this cycle.. and may used pre seed..


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah I am definitley going to order Preseed this month.


----------



## aneageraussie

u gave me a much needed boost up .. thanks :hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

Aww:friends: good. Thats what we are here for... to cheer each other up from this stress!!


----------



## aneageraussie

one of this girl i knw she invited me for dinner at her place for next weekend.. she is 3 months pregnant and she have also called another friend who has a 14 month old baby..
im dreading to go there.. but DH says we should not a good idea to avoid them.. but he doesnt understand how i feel..
that 3 month old friend was not even trying.. and she didnt even tested for 2 months as she had very irregular cycles.. and her eim testing every damn month and always getting :bfn:.
but yeah no point in dwelling on that.. another month and fresh start :)


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah fresh start! :) What cycle number will that make for you?


----------



## aneageraussie

cycle #7 for me... and yes first baby...


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> cycle #7 for me... and yes first baby...

Thats so weird... we are both at 11dpo in (almost) our 7th cycle for our 1st baby.


----------



## aneageraussie

we are cycle buddies in true sense:friends:.. btw y u losing this cycle.. u havnt got :bfn: yet.. still chance for you?


----------



## bobobaby

I swear I know AF is coming. I've had zero symptoms of pregnancy, and now that I'm close to when my period is due I'm getting the usual period pains. I can just feel it and I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## aneageraussie

i m expecting my AF by Wenesday or latest by Thursday.. hey talk abt wishful thiknig what if we dnt get :witch:.. we might be in for a surprsie.. lol


----------



## bobobaby

that'd rock, but I'd owe hubby money! ;) I already told him I'd bet tons of money that I'm not pregnant. But here's hoping I'm wrong!! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

i knw u will not mind paying ur DH back.. this 
morning it was third time in this cycle that i had a dream of :bfp:.. i swear.. i always have this dream around same time.. around 6am or so and i always see my mum when i get :bfp:.. its so so weird


----------



## bobobaby

Whoa that is weird. My mom said when she was pregnant she would always have dreams about us (my siblings and I) as toddlers and we would introduce ourselves to her and tell her our names and thats how she would know what to name us... Dreams can be pretty weird.

I hope that you just tested too early. You had great symptoms. But just remember its okay too because we are starting fresh! lol :) So either way everything is good!


----------



## aneageraussie

yup a win-win situation :).. :happydance:.. ims so over my pity party now :)


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> yup a win-win situation :).. :happydance:.. ims so over my pity party now :)

:happydance::happydance:

there is nothing u can do to change things is there so u need to look forward is awful as it is, (please tell me that in around 11 days) ;)


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Hun, have you been to your doctor about ov? If you take your charts and explain you've been tracking ov and you're not sure it's happening I'm sure they'd do some investigations. I think you have 2 blood tests, one around cd3 and one around cd21.

Hello! Well good news... I had my diabetes appointment at the hospital today and mentioned about my stupidly light and short AF and that my temps have been erratic and I'm having the 21 day progesterone test done this cycle! I'll be having the bloods taken on 20 March and should get the results the week after. I'll finally find out whether I'm acutally ovulating properly. Whoop! :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

lelila ooo thats great hun i have my cd21 bloods on friday as well good luck for us both xx


----------



## Mrs G

Leila and Claire - fab news! It makes you feel good when you "do something" about ttc doesn't it!?! :hug:

BFN on ic today, oh well, maybe tomorrow...
Aussie, it's still early days hun. FX :hug:


----------



## claire99991

sorry about BFN Mrs G its very early days thou.

Yea certainly feel better knowing im trying to do summat about it


----------



## Leila Fae

Yep, it's true, it feels good!

I'm loving the consultants at the hospital. They've been really helpful and supportive. Being a goody two-shoes with my diabetes control has probably helped! :haha:


----------



## moomoo

Wow! thanks girls, this thread moves at one hell of a pace!! Please feel free to message me and heckle me about stuff..ive posted in early preg symptoms thread too...hopefully this will be a sticky bean for us this time

much love moo xx


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Well, the bitch...oops! ;-P I mean, the WITCH got me. Saw that one coming. SIGH. Bring on lucky number 9...9th month, here we come!


----------



## aneageraussie

mrsmcnamara said:


> Well, the bitch...oops! ;-P I mean, the WITCH got me. Saw that one coming. SIGH. Bring on lucky number 9...9th month, here we come!


you go girl.. lucky number 9 will be yours :)


----------



## claire99991

mrsmcnamara said:


> Well, the bitch...oops! ;-P I mean, the WITCH got me. Saw that one coming. SIGH. Bring on lucky number 9...9th month, here we come!


hope this is the month for you PMA!! xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

how are you Claire? how is :sex: going on? have enough :spermy: inside you? .lol


----------



## claire99991

ok a question for all you mid termers when are you girls going to go to docs and ask for help/invstigations on TTC, are you waiting till a year or going sooner? have you been yet?

I went start of 9th cycle and got blood tests this month, just curious to what paths other people are taking with it all? xxx


----------



## claire99991

claire99991 said:


> ok a question for all you mid termers when are you girls going to go to docs and ask for help/invstigations on TTC, are you waiting till a year or going sooner? have you been yet?
> 
> I went start of 9th cycle and got blood tests this month, just curious to what paths other people are taking with it all? xxx

evey day thru fertile period and now every other day now we are out of fertile time im 2dpo today i think i got enough :spermy: physically possible, not feeling positive though. :cry:


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie that last msg was for you sorry about the quote lol


----------



## aneageraussie

im willing to wait for a year.. before actually "doing" something..


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> ok a question for all you mid termers when are you girls going to go to docs and ask for help/invstigations on TTC, are you waiting till a year or going sooner? have you been yet?
> 
> I went start of 9th cycle and got blood tests this month, just curious to what paths other people are taking with it all? xxx
> 
> evey day thru fertile period and now every other day now we are out of fertile time im 2dpo today i think i got enough :spermy: physically possible, not feeling positive though. :cry:Click to expand...

Cliare 2 DPO too early to feel anything.. u sure will in couple of days.. i have everything crssed for you.. lol


----------



## claire99991

im gonna 'try' not symptom spot this month!! HAHA how are you feeling? any more preg/AF signs??


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry MrsMcnamara! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

claire99991 said:


> ok a question for all you mid termers when are you girls going to go to docs and ask for help/invstigations on TTC, are you waiting till a year or going sooner? have you been yet?
> 
> I went start of 9th cycle and got blood tests this month, just curious to what paths other people are taking with it all? xxx

Since my cycles were so crazy, I started testing in December/January. I've had an internal ultrasound, HSG test, CD3 and 21 bloodwork. Next cycle I will have CD21 bloods done again and my OH will have SA. After that, who knows!


----------



## bobobaby

I'm going to wait a year before going to the Doctor. 
If a woman has fertility issues does she usually have irregular cycles or something that might make her think something is up??

Also, I just ordered Preseed. :happydance::happydance: I'm so determined to get a :bfp: next cycle. I told my husband that a :bfn: is unacceptable and if I get one next cycle I will say No fuck you body, you are pregnant. We think I'm going insane! lol


----------



## aneageraussie

i too ordered pre seed yesterday and the bulk OPK.. dnt worry bobobaby.. next cycle is OURS... it has to be and it will be...
did :witch: showed her ugly face to you?


----------



## bobobaby

:witch: isn't officially here yet, but I have been spotting a little bit. Started spotting a little last night after :sex: and have been today only a little bit. AF is due by Wednesday.


----------



## aneageraussie

do u spot normally before :witch:?


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> do u spot normally before :witch:?

No I don't usually spot before :witch:. Especially not 2 days before. It started after :sex: but I don't feel like we were rough or anything so its weird. I was on top (sorry if tmi!) so maybe I was poking at my cervix or something!?


----------



## aneageraussie

just thinking positive... could be implantation bleed?


----------



## bobobaby

Nah, its too late in the game for that... I'm 12 dpo. I'm just waiting for AF to start so I can get started next cycle!


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah may be im thinknig too positive im 12 DPO today.. didnt test today.. AF due tommorow... i was so feeling last night that :witch: is coming but today all symptomps gone .. weird eh? i dnt hv sore boobs either... which i have when :witch: is coming...


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah that is strange all your symtoms just went away. Our bodies can be pretty mysterious. 

I also know AF is coming because my last two temps have been going down.


----------



## claire99991

hope the :witch: stays away for both you ladies, i have done the preeseed thing for 3 cycles did bugger all :( so went au nautural this month. Hope it works better for you 2 xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hope the :witch: didn't get anyone today! 

I'm still waiting...


----------



## cutie4evr01

Good morning girls! I'm so sorry to hear of all the AFs and BFNs. Here's hoping it was just too early to test and that stinking :witch: will stay away!

I started having tests done after 6 months because my cycles were very long and irregular. So far have only had tons of bloodwork though, no scans, and hubby hasn't been tested. My gyno said she won't really start testing/treating infertility until it has been a year.

Good luck to everyone for your BFP, and I'm pleased to see the positive attitudes on this thread. :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hey Bizy - I'm hoping that's a good sign for you...when do you think you might have ovulated? I love the Mid Term TTC in your signature - I was thinking of making one. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I don't know how! :dohh:


----------



## claire99991

hi cutie where are you in your cycle now? do u expect to ovulate soon?? xx


----------



## mrsmcnamara

I tried talking to my OB/GYN about fertility issues at 6 months...he was so not concerned. I got frustrated and switched to a new Doctor...he's also not concerned in the least. Frustrating and reassuring at the same time. He was also adament about not using the term"infertile" / "fertility issues" unless you've been TTC for THREE, yes THREE years without success. 

Hey, Claire99991, I just saw that we are both on our 9th cycle...Good luck! (and I also realize that was completely out of left field.sorry ladies) Keep your heads up!!


----------



## bobobaby

The :witch: has completely arrived. On to ttc cycle #7!


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> The :witch: has completely arrived. On to ttc cycle #7!

Oh, so sorry bobobaby. :hug:
Lucky no.7......


----------



## Toptack

Bad luck bobobaby. Just remember that each month that goes by brings you one month closer to the :bfp: that's waiting for you at the end of the line xx


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks girls. I'm feeling energized and positive for the next cycle. But damn these cramps are killing me today!!


----------



## Meli

bobobaby -- i'm right there with you... AF arrived 2 days ago and on I go to the 7th cycle :cry:


----------



## bobobaby

I'm sorry the :witch: got you too Meli. :hugs: But it just means we are getting closer to our :bfp:. Lucky #7!


----------



## Meli

Now that you mention, 7 is my lucky number!!! Here's to hoping! Hugs.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies
:witch: fue to arrive.. didnt turn up but having all classical symptoms..
and i did a bad bad thing this morning.. there was only 1 test remainnig in my HPT amd i took one :dohh: and saw a :bfn::bfn:
oh well bring on 7th month.. im ready for you.....:)


----------



## claire99991

sorry to the girls who got af and bfn!!! :( xx


----------



## BizyBee

cutie4evr01 said:


> Hey Bizy - I'm hoping that's a good sign for you...when do you think you might have ovulated? I love the Mid Term TTC in your signature - I was thinking of making one. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I don't know how! :dohh:

Hi! If you want to add it to your signature, go to usercp and click on "edit signature". Paste this code into the edit signature section and save. (After you paste, take out the *'s. I had to add them so I could paste the code, not the pic.)

[*url=https://www.familylobby.com]*https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3025713fltt.gif[/url]

I'm not sure when I ovulated actually. I had positive OPK's back in January, then I ran out of OPK's but had cramps/EWCM in February. Now I am still waiting for something to happen. I've been getting bfn for weeks.


----------



## BizyBee

Bobo & Meli, sorry :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

:witch: arrived full force... i cant beleive how regular i am 26 days and its always 2 days before my 2ww ends.. :cry:


----------



## cutie4evr01

claire99991 said:


> hi cutie where are you in your cycle now? do u expect to ovulate soon?? xx

I'm thinking I will ovulate soon - my opk is getting darker. The earliest I've ever Ov'd (at least for the past 5 cycles or so I've been charting temps) has been CD25 (normally around CD28-30), and I'm on CD21 now, so I'm hoping for soon!

Thanks Bizy for the instructions on the signature, I will try to add it to mine also. :) Hopefully AF will never show and you will just get your BFP soon.

I'm sorry to everyone else who :witch: got this cycle. :( Here's hoping for next cycle!


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Aussie! Sorry. :hug:

Cutie, I'm hoping that too. My first long cycle I thought I was def. pregnant. I thought everything was a symptom and got over excited. I had no idea my cycles were going to be this long and I thought I was just really late! After 9 months I am still trying to have PMA, but I am more realistic. If it doesn't happen this cycle, I will continue with my testing and hope for the best next time.


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie aww so sorry :witch: got you damn her!! :( i was so hopeful for you this month as well, just goes to show symptoms mean bugger all really. I wish u lots of luck this cycle xx

Oh cutie thats good i hope you ov soon you should start :sex: now every other night at least the few days before are the best time :)

Bizzybee i hope u get answers soon so you can move to 1st tri or on to your next cycle xx

well 4dpo for me im trying not to symptom spot i have a naggy pain that comes and goes in my left ovary area i think its probs the pcos though. Other than that nothing to report. xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

How is everyone doing this morning? I got a positive opk late last night and temp rise this morning, so I thought I might have ovulated yesterday, but it's positive again this morning, so I'm thinking I will ovulate today or tomorrow. I'm very excited as this is the earliest ever, so even though it's later than most people, I think I have a shot at having a 35-day cycle, which is classified as "normal". :) 
We :sex: the past 3 days, so I'm hoping hubby is not too tired now - I'd love to get a little more in today and tomorrow just to be sure. :)

Claire good luck this cycle - the 2ww is so nerve-wracking, but I find it a little exciting also. Strange how after this much time I still get my hopes up everytime (even though I try to tell myself it's not going to work so the letdown isn't so hard). I've got my fx for you!!


----------



## claire99991

cutie omg thats brilliant that you have ovulated a bit earlier this month!! u will soon be joining me in the 2ww!! i darent let myself get excited im trying not to symptom spot last month on my chart it said back pain 4dpo im 4dpo now and i keep thinking do i have back ache thats weird isnt it but its like im imagining symptoms anway i think if i did have backache i wouldnt be thinking have i got it, so far so good just hope it stays away (backache is a massive problem for me i get it all the way thru my cycle but only on left side where my 1 ovary is so im thinking its connected to pcos) anyway no backache at all this cycle so far hope its a good sign!


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks for the ticker url buzybee! Love it!
You have the patience of a saint with your 4ww!! :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> Thanks for the ticker url buzybee! Love it!
> You have the patience of a saint with your 4ww!! :hug:

You're welcome! Glad you like it!
I do have a massive amount of patience. I teach 6-year-olds (19 of them) so I have a lot of practice perfecting my patience! Having said that, I am definitely ready for a new cycle or :bfp:. If nothing happens, I think I may call the Dr. when I get to CD60 (in a few days). I was prescribed Provera last cycle, but didn't end up needing it because my AF arrived before I picked up the prescription. I'm sure my Dr. would prescribe it again when I call. Then I can move on with my OH's SA and my bloodwork...


----------



## bobobaby

Claire- how is your TWW going?? any good symptoms?


----------



## Mrs G

:witch: arrived :cry:

Can I join you girls in lucky cycle number 7??


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> :witch: arrived :cry:
> 
> Can I join you girls in lucky cycle number 7??

I'm sorry the :witch: arrived! But number 7 is gonna be lucky for us!!


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby said:


> Claire- how is your TWW going?? any good symptoms?

well i have invented myself a new symptom this month :rofl: I have a weird pulling like feeling right down down like inside my lady bits haha sorry if thats to much info anyway it feels like its inside high up on left like a pulling its probs bugger all and ive just gave u girls way to much info :rofl: also i have been peeing more than usual today and yesterday, i normally get this a bit before AF its like water retention i think but its a bit early this month.


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G said:


> :witch: arrived :cry:
> 
> Can I join you girls in lucky cycle number 7??

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

damn :witch: GRRR lucky number 7 here you come hun!! xx


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> Claire- how is your TWW going?? any good symptoms?
> 
> well i have invented myself a new symptom this month :rofl: I have a weird pulling like feeling right down down like inside my lady bits haha sorry if thats to much info anyway it feels like its inside high up on left like a pulling its probs bugger all and ive just gave u girls way to much info :rofl: also i have been peeing more than usual today and yesterday, i normally get this a bit before AF its like water retention i think but its a bit early this month.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: gotta admit that sounds like a funny symptom. lets hope it means something good!


----------



## claire99991

i think it just means i have offically lost the plot haha


----------



## BizyBee

Damn :witch:. Sorry MrsG!

Claire, that sounds like an interesting feeling! :rofl:

I have noticed a little spotting today. Even thought it's probably AF arriving, I am glad to see something is happening. I was almost to CD60 and I am soooo ready for this cycle to end!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Claire I'm hoping that pulling feeling means something good for you! I think anything different than usual is promising. :)

Mrs. G, I'm sorry to hear the stinking :witch: showed up. :( Here's hoping for a lucky cycle 7 for you!

Bizy that spotting sounds like a good sign. I'll be eagerly awaiting what happens. If it goes away and AF doesn't come, it could be good for you too!


----------



## aneageraussie

Mrs G said:


> :witch: arrived :cry:
> 
> Can I join you girls in lucky cycle number 7??

hey Mrs G welcome to cycle#7 Im Cd3 today.. it will be OUR month
7 is a good number

Claire- thats a good sign i have everything crossed for you... except legs.. lol....


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, didn't realize how many of you were on cycle 7!


----------



## claire99991

good luck to all ladies starting a new cycle! xxx


----------



## claire99991

my cd21 blood tests tomoz....ouch!! :(


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, hope the bloods have good results Claire!


----------



## claire99991

got lower backache today always get this week before AF guess that means im out this month as well :( just waiting for :witch: now who will show her face a week tomorow. G|ot headache feel rubbish and on top of it all think OH gonna have to cancel is appt for sperm test on monday he is really poorly with a bug and they say dont have sex for 3 days before dont they but we havent done it since last saterday! and i we carnt do any now cos its to soon to test, doesnt sperm count go down after a few days of not being released carnt see 9 days being a good sample.


----------



## BizyBee

My Dr. suggested 4-7 days for SA tests.


----------



## claire99991

they told him 3 days either way 9 days is to long :(


----------



## BizyBee

Yeah, I agree that's too long!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Claire so sorry to hear you'll be postponing the SA. Couldn't you just release the sperm (if you know what I mean) today so that Monday will be 3 days later? He wouldn't have to do any work lol. Or is he feeling too bad for even that? I hope he gets to feeling better soon so you guys can move on with that while you're in the 2ww and not waste those precious :spermy:

Please let us know when you hear the results from your bloodwork today!

FF has marked me as 3dpo today, but I'm thinking I might have ovulated a day or two later. I guess we'll know in a couple weeks.

Any update, Bizy?


----------



## claire99991

cutie i was thinking of trying to get him to release sum sperm tonight haha he is full of flu though so its going to be mission impossible i will try though.

I will let you know when i get my results although i think it will be end of next week

good luck cutie i hope this is your month xxxx


----------



## Sparkletoes

:witch:got me today.

Onto cycle 7 then. Never thought it would take this long. Sorry on a real downer.


----------



## bobobaby

Sparkletoes said:


> :witch:got me today.
> 
> Onto cycle 7 then. Never thought it would take this long. Sorry on a real downer.

There are so many of us on cycle 7. Its going to be a great month for :bfp:'s! :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

sparkletoes awwww im so sorry i dont think any of us expected it to take this long :( good luck forthis cycle xx


----------



## aneageraussie

there are so many of us here on cycle 7... it will be a good month and if we get positive around this month.. it will be a chrismas baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> there are so many of us here on cycle 7... it will be a good month and if we get positive around this month.. it will be a chrismas baby :happydance::happydance:

All I want for Christmas is a baby! :) 
I'm trying to be super positive about this month because usually I'm so pessimistic. I might be setting myself up for a big fall, but I just have to be positive this time.


----------



## aneageraussie

AF finally packed her bags and is ready to go... i hope she doesnt come back to me for a long long time.. lol

im CD4 today so 6 days to go beore some serious BDing time.. lol
:yipee:


----------



## bobobaby

Your lucky you ovulate early in the month, I don't ovulate until around CD 19 or 20! So I have around 2 weeks to wait until lots of :sex:!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> there are so many of us here on cycle 7... it will be a good month and if we get positive around this month.. it will be a chrismas baby :happydance::happydance:
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a baby! :)
> I'm trying to be super positive about this month because usually I'm so pessimistic. I might be setting myself up for a big fall, but I just have to be positive this time.Click to expand...


me too got pre -seed yesterday and excited to use it now :)


----------



## aneageraussie

Just want to catch egg this time...so plan has to be fool prrof and regulat BDing is the key.. lol
DH was saying that for me right now catching egg is the top priority.. oh well it is.. i cant think or make plans of anythng else but catching that precious egg ....lol


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> Just want to catch egg this time...so plan has to be fool prrof and regulat BDing is the key.. lol
> DH was saying that for me right now catching egg is the top priority.. oh well it is.. i cant think or make plans of anythng else but catching that precious egg ....lol

lol, its gotta be done!
I need to check my mail, I should be getting my preseed any day now.

Do you know if using Preseed and then going to sleep after :sex: without cleaning up can cause bad infections or something?? :blush: I just feel weird about squirting something up there and then leaving it.


----------



## aneageraussie

oh didnt knew that.. i was thinknig not to get up after :sex: and lie there for half hour .. im plannnig not to even change my position for half hour.. cuz i dunno.. if i try to get up straight after the deed... a signiicant quantity of "leftover" comes out and im just skeptical abt it.. oh well its just me though....


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> oh didnt knew that.. i was thinknig not to get up after :sex: and lie there for half hour .. im plannnig not to even change my position for half hour.. cuz i dunno.. if i try to get up straight after the deed... a signiicant quantity of "leftover" comes out and im just skeptical abt it.. oh well its just me though....

Well I don't usually get up after :sex: either, otherwise everything seems to fall out, lol. But since Preseed is a product I haven't used before I was just getting nervous about leaving it in over night. I'm sure it will be fine, but I just don't want to get something like a yeast infection.


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> oh didnt knew that.. i was thinknig not to get up after :sex: and lie there for half hour .. im plannnig not to even change my position for half hour.. cuz i dunno.. if i try to get up straight after the deed... a signiicant quantity of "leftover" comes out and im just skeptical abt it.. oh well its just me though....
> 
> Well I don't usually get up after :sex: either, otherwise everything seems to fall out, lol. But since Preseed is a product I haven't used before I was just getting nervous about leaving it in over night. I'm sure it will be fine, but I just don't want to get something like a yeast infection.Click to expand...


i guess i will keep those vaginal wipes near my bed.. and use them then and there and wil dipose them in the morning.. thats the best i can think of.. lol...

man look at us ..making plans... it is really a mission...lol


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> oh didnt knew that.. i was thinknig not to get up after :sex: and lie there for half hour .. im plannnig not to even change my position for half hour.. cuz i dunno.. if i try to get up straight after the deed... a signiicant quantity of "leftover" comes out and im just skeptical abt it.. oh well its just me though....
> 
> Well I don't usually get up after :sex: either, otherwise everything seems to fall out, lol. But since Preseed is a product I haven't used before I was just getting nervous about leaving it in over night. I'm sure it will be fine, but I just don't want to get something like a yeast infection.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess i will keep those vaginal wipes near my bed.. and use them then and there and wil dipose them in the morning.. thats the best i can think of.. lol...
> 
> man look at us ..making plans... it is really a mission...lolClick to expand...

lol, I know my hubby would think I'm crazy if he heard me worrying about some fluids that won't even be happening for another 2 weeks! lol. I'm probably worrying about nothing, It's just that I've never had any infections down there :blush: and so I just don't want to start having any now!

But yeah, this is our month!!


----------



## aneageraussie

it surely is our month and it has to be.. wel dreading to go for a dinner tonite.. its at my pregnant friend's place and the other girl coming has a 1 yr old baby... i knw i will b feeling low but have to keep a happy face :(

my pregnant friend didnt even tested for2 months... always thought:witch: will come soon.. she had all classic symptomps.. but tested when she was already 7-8 weeks through.

i really just dont wanna go.:hissy:


----------



## bobobaby

At least you can play with the 1 yr old. I'm always happy when there's a baby to play with. :)


----------



## claire99991

im sure leaving the preeseed up there will be fine, it helps the :spermy: stay alive in there, i leave it in all night for 3 months had no probs :) good luck xx


----------



## claire99991

that sounds weird i mean i left it in over night and have been using it for 3 months not i left it in for 3 months haha!!


----------



## BizyBee

Well :witch: got me...CD1 today! I almost made it to 60 and I am sooooo glad that cycle is over.... 

I am relieved that I can move on. Now hubby can have his SA next week and I can have bloodwork done again on CD21.


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry she arrived hun, but like you say at least you can put a plan in action now! I feel so much better to be actually doing something positive rather just waiting around for :witch:!

FX for you.


----------



## mrsmcnamara

BizyBee, while I'm sorry to hear that the Witch showed up for you, I bet you're glad to be able to start trying again. It must be awful feeling so unsure...and extremely frustrating! FX'd for you!

So I hate to sound totally negative, and I don't want to bring you all down with me, but I am pretty much over this TTC. I don't think I will be coming to the BnB so much - actually, I my trips here have been becoming less and less frequent anyway. I think that somewhere in my heart I'm finally beginning to HONESTLY and FULLY accept that this is completely out of my control.
I have an obsessive personality as it is, and while I have been struggling to control some aspect of this TTC, I finally see (FOR ME!) that it's just not going to happen before it's supposed to and I have no idea when it will. I'm so tired of the disappointment each month and symptom-spotting and just being generally over-aware of my body. I'm done with it. I pray for all of us who are TTC every day and I will continue to do so. I will also continue to check in on my Mid-Term TTC'ers because I love you ladies and will miss you!

Good luck ladies and God Bless!!!!!!! I will probably be checking in once or twice a week...


----------



## Mrs G

mrsmcnamara - I totally empathise with how you feel. You must do what is best for you but just remember we are all here to support you, whether that's every day, once a week, once a month..... whenever. 

Sending you lots of :dust: Keep positive. This WILL happen for all of us, it is, unfortunately, just a case of waiting for our time.

:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Mrsmcnamara, please take this :dust: and remember that we are here if you need support. TTC definitely takes a lot of out a person and I'm hoping that everything will work out for you.


----------



## bobobaby

mrsmcnamara said:


> BizyBee, while I'm sorry to hear that the Witch showed up for you, I bet you're glad to be able to start trying again. It must be awful feeling so unsure...and extremely frustrating! FX'd for you!
> 
> So I hate to sound totally negative, and I don't want to bring you all down with me, but I am pretty much over this TTC. I don't think I will be coming to the BnB so much - actually, I my trips here have been becoming less and less frequent anyway. I think that somewhere in my heart I'm finally beginning to HONESTLY and FULLY accept that this is completely out of my control.
> I have an obsessive personality as it is, and while I have been struggling to control some aspect of this TTC, I finally see (FOR ME!) that it's just not going to happen before it's supposed to and I have no idea when it will. I'm so tired of the disappointment each month and symptom-spotting and just being generally over-aware of my body. I'm done with it. I pray for all of us who are TTC every day and I will continue to do so. I will also continue to check in on my Mid-Term TTC'ers because I love you ladies and will miss you!
> 
> Good luck ladies and God Bless!!!!!!! I will probably be checking in once or twice a week...

Good luck hun... I know completely what you mean about being too aware of all this. :hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> that sounds weird i mean i left it in over night and have been using it for 3 months not i left it in for 3 months haha!!

lol! I know what you meant, lol. Good to hear that its been fine and nothing weird has happened. :)


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> that sounds weird i mean i left it in over night and have been using it for 3 months not i left it in for 3 months haha!!
> 
> lol! I know what you meant, lol. Good to hear that its been fine and nothing weird has happened. :)Click to expand...

I think it almost absorbs after a while. I do remember reading something about cystitis on the instructions. Might be worth having a read, but I'm sure it was one of those we have to say this just incase comments.


----------



## Wallie

Well :witch: got me so I'm onto cycle 7. I'm with you Mrs Macnamara and I've started to think on the same lines. I've got things coming up over the next two months and friends coming to stay. Hopefully they will take my mind off TTC. 

Dissapointed this month as AF arrived 2 days early which meant that I only had a 7 day LP - 2 days shorter than last month! I'm going to continue with B50 complex but obviously it's going to take me longer than a couple of months to sort out my LP. So less stressing may help me on that one.

I'll still be coming on here though but maybe just not posting.

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

mrsmcnamara said:


> BizyBee, while I'm sorry to hear that the Witch showed up for you, I bet you're glad to be able to start trying again. It must be awful feeling so unsure...and extremely frustrating! FX'd for you!
> 
> So I hate to sound totally negative, and I don't want to bring you all down with me, but I am pretty much over this TTC. I don't think I will be coming to the BnB so much - actually, I my trips here have been becoming less and less frequent anyway. I think that somewhere in my heart I'm finally beginning to HONESTLY and FULLY accept that this is completely out of my control.
> I have an obsessive personality as it is, and while I have been struggling to control some aspect of this TTC, I finally see (FOR ME!) that it's just not going to happen before it's supposed to and I have no idea when it will. I'm so tired of the disappointment each month and symptom-spotting and just being generally over-aware of my body. I'm done with it. I pray for all of us who are TTC every day and I will continue to do so. I will also continue to check in on my Mid-Term TTC'ers because I love you ladies and will miss you!
> 
> Good luck ladies and God Bless!!!!!!! I will probably be checking in once or twice a week...

i can completly understand your descion i dont venture into the trying to conceive section anymore i limit myself to cycle buddy threads i wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## claire99991

wallie so sorry :witch: arrived :( good luck for this cycle lucky number 7!! xxx

bizzybee oh gosh i bet its a relief this cylcle has ended for you! my OH has sperm test this week as well so good luck for all your tests this week i get my cd21 results on wed fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## bobobaby

Wallie said:


> Well :witch: got me so I'm onto cycle 7. I'm with you Mrs Macnamara and I've started to think on the same lines. I've got things coming up over the next two months and friends coming to stay. Hopefully they will take my mind off TTC.
> 
> Dissapointed this month as AF arrived 2 days early which meant that I only had a 7 day LP - 2 days shorter than last month! I'm going to continue with B50 complex but obviously it's going to take me longer than a couple of months to sort out my LP. So less stressing may help me on that one.
> 
> I'll still be coming on here though but maybe just not posting.
> 
> :hug:

You may want to consider uping your dosage of B complex to 100, especially if your LP doesn't get longer again next month.


----------



## cutie4evr01

Bizy I'm sorry :witch: got you! It will be nice to go ahead and get started on those tests so you can figure out what's going on. Good luck!

mrsmcnamara, I too understand what you're saying and am struggling to let go of control myself. It certainly will happen in its own time. Please do visit back once in a while and be sure to let us know when you get your BFP! I too have stopped coming on here as frequently as I used to (still check in every day or two though), and tend to stay here in cycle buddies instead of regular TTC. It's still very emotional for me every cycle.

Wallie, so sorry :witch: got you hun. Good luck with cycle 7 - I'm hoping it will be lucky since so many people are starting cycle 7 together.

Claire I'm glad to hear your OH will be having his SA done this week and you'll get your results also - it will be a relief to be sure everything is ok. Less than a week until testing for you now, right? I'm starting to get excited for you!


----------



## claire99991

cutie :witch: due for me next sat wont test unless AF late am not getting my hopes up thou am dreading wednesday gettig the results just have such a bad feeling about it.


----------



## BizyBee

Wallie, sorry :witch: got you too!


----------



## Mrs G

There are so many of us on cycle 7 this month, it's got to be a good sign!!

:dust:


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Thank you ladies! You are wonderful and you brought tears to my eyes with all of your love and support...I thank God for you all and I will definitely be checking in to put in my smart-ass, two-cents worth of opinions every now and again. LOL. Good luck to all you Cycle 7 ladies - well, good luck to us all!


----------



## claire99991

how is everyone doing?

my OH had his sperm test today he did it at home then took it to the hospital there didnt look like there was much in the pot :hissy: results next monday for him. My cd21 results this wednesday. Im nervous. 

9dpo for me no signs of :witch: no signs of :bfp: have no sore boobs no cramps no backache nothing lol


----------



## cutie4evr01

I think it's ok if there wasn't much there for his SA - it should be good enough for them to tell. I read somewhere that they like to do it twice (not sure if that's everyone or just in specific cases), so I'm sure if they didn't get what they needed they'll just ask him to do it again. Don't be worried about your results, I'm sure everything is fine! Be sure to let us know when you hear.

6dpo for me (or 4dpo depending - FF has marked 4 if I use the advanced detector or 6 if I use to research detector). No symptoms for me either - I had slightly sore boobs after Ov, but that's typical for me, and now that has gone away. A little bit of creamy cm today and yesterday, but also typical unfortunately. I'm hoping for some symptoms over the next week. :) Good luck to all!


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> how is everyone doing?
> 
> my OH had his sperm test today he did it at home then took it to the hospital there didnt look like there was much in the pot :hissy: results next monday for him. My cd21 results this wednesday. Im nervous.
> 
> 9dpo for me no signs of :witch: no signs of :bfp: have no sore boobs no cramps no backache nothing lol

Word of advice about oh's results. If he has to get them from his dr, ask for a copy of them. I was warned about this and it happened to us, they said everything is "fine" but when you actually look at the figures it's not really that good. I think drs say "fine" unless the results are really really low. I guess if you're going to a specialist they would be better. 

Don't worry about the quantity, I read somewhere that as long as it's over a teaspoon, it's fine! Like cutie said, my dh is going back tomorrow for a second test to check results. If nhs will pay for it, do it - us ttcers don't get anything else from them!!

FX!


----------



## aneageraussie

:hissy:


claire99991 said:


> how is everyone doing?
> 
> my OH had his sperm test today he did it at home then took it to the hospital there didnt look like there was much in the pot :hissy: results next monday for him. My cd21 results this wednesday. Im nervous.
> 
> 9dpo for me no signs of :witch: no signs of :bfp: have no sore boobs no cramps no backache nothing lol


Claire its good that ur not spotting any symtomps of :witch: .. im keeeping FX for your tests ... it will be alright.. it has to be..:hissy:
Im 7 CD today so my friday i will be 10 CD and serious :sex: weekend.. lol


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie whooooo nearly BDing time!! how exciting.

although im not symptom spotting my boobs are getting a little niggly right on scheduale for :witch:


----------



## BizyBee

My husband had his SA done today also. I dropped it off this morning and got a call this afternoon. Everything is good (we checked the figures online) so that's a relief :happydance:. I assumed our troubles are related to me since my cycles are so long, but it's good to know that only one of us has problems to worry about. I am on CD4 today and if I Ov it probably won't be for another 40 days or so... Next thing to look forward to is my CD21 bloodwork!


----------



## claire99991

bizzybee wow that is great im so pleased for you!!! we will get ours in a week but i guess thats quite good for nhs, roll on day 21 bloodwork :) xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

I've heard on here that it can take the NHS up to a month, so I'm glad it will only be a week for you. I hope your SA & CD21 bloodwork goes well!


----------



## bobobaby

That's great news BizyBee!! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Yeah, I woke up this morning with renewed excitement! :yipee: I am so glad I don't have to worry about that anymore!


----------



## claire99991

10dpo backache, sore boobs, stinking mood...guess who is on her way to see me!

Rang docs to see if the cd21 results was bk yet and she snapped ring back at 2 they dont give results before that


----------



## cutie4evr01

Wow, sounds like that receptionist woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning! Hopefully you will go ahead and have your results this afternoon. And you know, symptoms of AF and symptoms of BFP are the same, so you're not out until :witch: shows. I'm hoping you have a very wonderful weekend with a nice BFP to celebrate!

Bizy, great news about your hubby's SA!! I'm sure that's a relief. :)

Mrs. G, good luck for your dh's SA today!


----------



## claire99991

thanks cutie, are you in the 2ww now then ?? xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yeah, 7dpo today (or 5, FF is confused). I'm thinking of testing on Sunday (12dpo, or 10dpo), since my LP is usually only 12 days anyway.


----------



## claire99991

oooo how exciting carnt wait till u test xxx


----------



## claire99991

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

blood test confirms ovulation, and it was a day early.

There is still my OH but im half way there and we already have a daughter so thats gotta be a good start xxx


----------



## claire99991

went and got a FR cos was all excited we timed it all so well and now i knew i ovulated...BFN!!! :(


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> blood test confirms ovulation, and it was a day early.
> 
> There is still my OH but im half way there and we already have a daughter so thats gotta be a good start xxx

Thats great news!! Hope you have a :bfp: to celebrate any day now!!


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> went and got a FR cos was all excited we timed it all so well and now i knew i ovulated...BFN!!! :(

Could still be too early, don't give up yet!


----------



## Mrs G

Wow, Bizy can't beleive you got results back so quickly! So glad all was ok. I wish there was somewhere in UK you could pay for the test and get it back same day. Can I ask how much sa costs in US?


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G, 
I have health insurance (provided through my employer, but I contribute a small amount each month) so I don't know how much SA costs. They bill the insurance company first, then I'll get the statement in a few weeks. 
I hope your OH's SA goes well too! I also wanted to thank you for mentioning that we should ask for specific numbers. I probably would have just accepted "everything is okay", but now I know the percentages thanks to you!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Oh Claire that's great news!!! What a relief to know that everything is working ok! :happydance: I thought so since you have regular cycles and such, but definitely great to confirm. Don't be upset by the BFN, it could just be too early. I've read lots of stories of people who get BFN at 12 dpo and then positive at 14, 16, or even 18dpo. So there's still time yet. I'm so excited that you timed it perfectly - that's the best you could do!


----------



## aneageraussie

Claire, i totaaly agree. i knw u had enough :spermy: in you this cycle and with great news on O.. it could be something.. Im so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

I agree too! It's not over yet Claire. Glad to hear you are definitely O'ing. Hope you caught that egg...


----------



## claire99991

another BFN today with a FR :( its ok though im going to go for my xmas baby :) whooo xxx


----------



## beauty

Hey Girls

I am with you.. i am on 6th cycle of TTC #1
Trying opks this month and hopefully got enough to carry me through till i see my positive as no idea when i ovulate.. 

Heres to us hoping and being positive towards are BFP xx


----------



## claire99991

good luck beauty i think using opk is a good idea xxx


----------



## bobobaby

Good Luck beauty! I started using OPK's last cycle and it's really thrilling and exciting to see a dark positive, even though its only telling you that you are going to ovulate. :) I'd much prefer to see a dark positive on a pregnancy test but hey... it's coming soon!


----------



## beauty

Hey Claire.. Sometimes i feel like something is wrong with me, but prob being paranoid cause thought be pregnant by now.. :(
How are things with you?? 
xx


----------



## beauty

Hey bobobaby, i havent seen a dark line ever when i tried testing last time and had a long cycle and ran out of opks so must of missed it.. started testing on cd14 even tho cycles are longer than 28 i just thought cd14 would be good to test..

Havent seen any dark lines as of yet but cd18 tomoz so gonna test around twice a day maybe 10ish like i have been and then again at 7ish.. 

Any tips on testing with opks that u could give me?? Even knowing i ovulate but be great.. i did go for day 21test last month but went cd29 and must not of ovulated by then as tests so low.. AF showed up cd45 so i guess i went to early.. bit hard to guess when to go for the test as cycles vary each month..

Maybe if get positive then i can get idea when to book test from opks..
xx


----------



## bobobaby

beauty said:


> Hey bobobaby, i havent seen a dark line ever when i tried testing last time and had a long cycle and ran out of opks so must of missed it.. started testing on cd14 even tho cycles are longer than 28 i just thought cd14 would be good to test..
> 
> Havent seen any dark lines as of yet but cd18 tomoz so gonna test around twice a day maybe 10ish like i have been and then again at 7ish..
> 
> Any tips on testing with opks that u could give me?? Even knowing i ovulate but be great.. i did go for day 21test last month but went cd29 and must not of ovulated by then as tests so low.. AF showed up cd45 so i guess i went to early.. bit hard to guess when to go for the test as cycles vary each month..
> 
> Maybe if get positive then i can get idea when to book test from opks..
> xx

I've been lucky to have my cycles be pretty regular, so I'm not sure how to approach a cycle that varies each month. Does it vary by a lot of days? Or if you usually have a cycle that lasts around 45 days I wouldn't start testing until cd27... or at the earliest cd20. Have you been to the Dr. about your long cycles?


----------



## beauty

bobobaby said:


> beauty said:
> 
> 
> Hey bobobaby, i havent seen a dark line ever when i tried testing last time and had a long cycle and ran out of opks so must of missed it.. started testing on cd14 even tho cycles are longer than 28 i just thought cd14 would be good to test..
> 
> Havent seen any dark lines as of yet but cd18 tomoz so gonna test around twice a day maybe 10ish like i have been and then again at 7ish..
> 
> Any tips on testing with opks that u could give me?? Even knowing i ovulate but be great.. i did go for day 21test last month but went cd29 and must not of ovulated by then as tests so low.. AF showed up cd45 so i guess i went to early.. bit hard to guess when to go for the test as cycles vary each month..
> 
> Maybe if get positive then i can get idea when to book test from opks..
> xx
> 
> I've been lucky to have my cycles be pretty regular, so I'm not sure how to approach a cycle that varies each month. Does it vary by a lot of days? Or if you usually have a cycle that lasts around 45 days I wouldn't start testing until cd27... or at the earliest cd20. Have you been to the Dr. about your long cycles?Click to expand...



No my cycles were ok since stopping BC in August they were every 35days give and take few days longest being 35.. then in december for some reason AF arrived on cd60... So I waited for my next AF which was cd45 which was miles better so hopefully this months cycle should be back to 35days if not before.. No idea why it went bit crazy to be honest.. (i swear it was stressing over TTC but i dont know) 

Went doctors in December when it was so late and he ran some blood tests, hormones and throyids came back fine so he didnt have any concerns.. and then AF shown few days later..Next AF was cd45 but i did spot a week before that for a day.. 
I know its so strange why for two months they seemed to of gone up the wall when they were fine since stopping bc.. 

Thats why really wanna track my ovulation this time so i can then book my day 21test for few days after ovulation to make sure its all ok.. As i know its hard to do the test if i dont know when i ovulate..

I just read its better to test for opks at the evening so i think i will as of tonight..

My CM is fine, i mean yesterday i had quite alot and CP is high I been studying that since stopping bc and they signs from them seem to think i ovulate.. just missed the surge when trying last month as ran out of opks before my ovulation as it was 45day cycle.

xx


----------



## bobobaby

beauty said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beauty said:
> 
> 
> Hey bobobaby, i havent seen a dark line ever when i tried testing last time and had a long cycle and ran out of opks so must of missed it.. started testing on cd14 even tho cycles are longer than 28 i just thought cd14 would be good to test..
> 
> Havent seen any dark lines as of yet but cd18 tomoz so gonna test around twice a day maybe 10ish like i have been and then again at 7ish..
> 
> Any tips on testing with opks that u could give me?? Even knowing i ovulate but be great.. i did go for day 21test last month but went cd29 and must not of ovulated by then as tests so low.. AF showed up cd45 so i guess i went to early.. bit hard to guess when to go for the test as cycles vary each month..
> 
> Maybe if get positive then i can get idea when to book test from opks..
> xx
> 
> I've been lucky to have my cycles be pretty regular, so I'm not sure how to approach a cycle that varies each month. Does it vary by a lot of days? Or if you usually have a cycle that lasts around 45 days I wouldn't start testing until cd27... or at the earliest cd20. Have you been to the Dr. about your long cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No my cycles were ok since stopping BC in August they were every 35days give and take few days longest being 35.. then in december for some reason AF arrived on cd60... So I waited for my next AF which was cd45 which was miles better so hopefully this months cycle should be back to 35days if not before.. No idea why it went bit crazy to be honest.. (i swear it was stressing over TTC but i dont know)
> 
> Went doctors in December when it was so late and he ran some blood tests, hormones and throyids came back fine so he didnt have any concerns.. and then AF shown few days later..Next AF was cd45 but i did spot a week before that for a day..
> I know its so strange why for two months they seemed to of gone up the wall when they were fine since stopping bc..
> 
> Thats why really wanna track my ovulation this time so i can then book my day 21test for few days after ovulation to make sure its all ok.. As i know its hard to do the test if i dont know when i ovulate..
> 
> I just read its better to test for opks at the evening so i think i will as of tonight..
> 
> My CM is fine, i mean yesterday i had quite alot and CP is high I been studying that since stopping bc and they signs from them seem to think i ovulate.. just missed the surge when trying last month as ran out of opks before my ovulation as it was 45day cycle.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Aw I see. I've read that the best time to test is at 2 p.m. or at least in between noon and 8 pm. I'm not a girl who can hold her pee very long and usually only hold it for 2-3 hours before testing, and that has been long enough to get my surge. Good luck and I hope you get a positive tonight!


----------



## beauty

Thanks huni
I am defo going to be trying to hold it for a few hours, i havent been doing that and i think i shall test tonight about 7ish and see the result.. 
I just hope i get a positive, things arent going right at the moment feeling down again about TTC as it hasnt happened yet.. i know us girls are in the same vote but how do you keep positive??
x


----------



## bobobaby

beauty said:


> Thanks huni
> I am defo going to be trying to hold it for a few hours, i havent been doing that and i think i shall test tonight about 7ish and see the result..
> I just hope i get a positive, things arent going right at the moment feeling down again about TTC as it hasnt happened yet.. i know us girls are in the same vote but how do you keep positive??
> x

Honestly, I don't stay very positive a lot. But this month I just feel different... I feel more refreshed or something and so I'm being super super positive. Like I keep telling hubby that this is the month for sure (its only cd9!!). And he says he is glad to hear me being positive about this for a change, but he's worried I'm setting myself up for a big fall. Every month around AF time I have a day or two where I can't help but cry and be depressed that I'm not getting pregnant and he's afraid I'm setting myself up for a even bigger fall because as he says, "we have no control" over if it works this month. I keep telling him No, it's a fact... it's happening this month!! 

I think I'm just at the point where I need to be 100% positive this month, and honestly if it doesn't work this month I may need to take a break from all this. It's just too devastating every month. So to answer your question (or at least try) I don't really have any tips on staying positive because I don't know quite how to do that as well. :)


----------



## beauty

Thanks huni, least i know i am not the only one who gets upset and cries when my AF shows up.. 
My OH is really good he keeps saying it will be fine but to be honest i am driving myself insane.. i mean this is cycle 6 and i was starting to feel really chilled this month and stuff but then today its all gone out the window and i am getting stressed again.. 

I so want it to happen like everyone else that i suppose we try to stay positive but then it just all goes to pot when we dont get what we want!!

Thanks for the advice huni and thanks for listening.. xx


----------



## claire99991

beauty said:


> Hey Claire.. Sometimes i feel like something is wrong with me, but prob being paranoid cause thought be pregnant by now.. :(
> How are things with you??
> xx

Hiya, i think we spend so much of our life trying not to get pregnant when we want it we decide it should happen straight away, reality is even if there is a healthy egg and healthy sperm the chance of conceving every month is still only 25% you will get there hun we all will xx

Im fine had my cd21 result yesterday which confirmed ovulation just waiting on OH's sperm results and i have sum more blood tests when :witch: pays me a visit.

xx


----------



## beauty

I know what you mean we try so long not to get pregnant and when we want to it seems to take too long.. 

Glad your day 21 tests were ok, hopefully once i get positive on opk i can have my day 21 test repeated.. just trying opks and trying my hardest to get the lh surge not had luck trying in the past, either long cycles meaning i miss it and run out of sticks..

Going to repeat test tonight about 7ish..

Do you get ovulation pains.. if so do they feel like AF pains but really lighter that dont hurt but bit of discomfort to the point you can feel them but they dont hurt..

Only have these pains now and again and not sure if it means ovulation or not..

xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi beauty, glad to have you join us! I don't get Ov pains, so I can't help there, but I did have really long cycles (like normally 40-45 days, with one being 55!), and I found I have a 12 day LP, so I got my surge on opk between CD28-32. It stinks to have such long cycles because you have to wait so long before you have another chance to ttc! However, I started some medication for hypothyroid about a month or two ago, and this cycle is on track for 35 days (unless I get a BFP first!), so that might have helped. I think if your cycles used to be 35 days, you should start testing around CD20 and test through CD35 or so (you can buy cheapy ones off ebay so you have a lot). Hopefully you won't miss the surge that way. 

I found the time I see the darkest surge on opk is about 9-10pm. It shows test line darker than control at 6pm (my usual testing time), but gets way darker by 9pm, then usually is still darker than control at 5am (when I get up for work the next day), and by the time I check at 6pm that second day, the test line is back to being lighter than control (negative). I've read many places that testing between 2 and 8pm is the best time since your surge starts in the early morning.

I too get very upset every month; it's hard to stay positive. I just want a baby sooo badly - I'm sure you all understand! I just try to think that it will happen when it's supposed to happen, so usually I am over it and re-energized for the next cycle about 2-3 days after AF begins. Then I get super excited during the tww (like now), thinking that we must have done it this time! Then as it gets closer to testing I start trying to convince myself we probably didn't do it this time, so the let-down isn't as big. Anyway, it's a vicious cycle of emotion, but I'm so grateful for all the ladies on here who are willing to listen to a rant and can sympathize!

Sorry for talking (or writing) your ear off! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

Hi ladies, i have been not regualr here.. just dropped in to see hows everyone..
Im doing good.. CD9today and exciting :sex: days coming up..
i want this to have my month... just a quick question tho.. i m scheduled to have a chest xray on 24 th maarch will be 8-9 DPO and its really important for me to have that xray done cuz we taking an insurance and its part of it..
Should i go ahead with it.. i mean i will be 8-9 DPO and probably just implanted (if it happens). .what u think?


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> Hi ladies, i have been not regualr here.. just dropped in to see hows everyone..
> Im doing good.. CD9today and exciting :sex: days coming up..
> i want this to have my month... just a quick question tho.. i m scheduled to have a chest xray on 24 th maarch will be 8-9 DPO and its really important for me to have that xray done cuz we taking an insurance and its part of it..
> Should i go ahead with it.. i mean i will be 8-9 DPO and probably just implanted (if it happens). .what u think?

it should be fine, but when you are there just mention there is a possibility you could be pregnant because you are ttc... Just so you can be sure it won't be harmful.


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah i am plannig to tell them.. i just dnt want to create a fuss with them.. generally what they ask to do is take a pregnancy test and if its negative then only they will proceed for xray 
i dnt wanna take that test in public.. so i might as well go forward..anwayys its just a chest x-ray


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Beauty. I haven't had much luck with OPK's since my cycles are crazy. I hope they work better for you!

Hi Aussie, glad to see you're back. The x-ray probably won't be a problem, but I'd mention you're TTC just in case...


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Beauty. I haven't had much luck with OPK's since my cycles are crazy. I hope they work better for you!

Hi Aussie, glad to see you're back. The x-ray probably won't be a problem, but I'd mention you're TTC just in case...


----------



## beauty

cutie4evr01 said:


> Hi beauty, glad to have you join us! I don't get Ov pains, so I can't help there, but I did have really long cycles (like normally 40-45 days, with one being 55!), and I found I have a 12 day LP, so I got my surge on opk between CD28-32. It stinks to have such long cycles because you have to wait so long before you have another chance to ttc! However, I started some medication for hypothyroid about a month or two ago, and this cycle is on track for 35 days (unless I get a BFP first!), so that might have helped. I think if your cycles used to be 35 days, you should start testing around CD20 and test through CD35 or so (you can buy cheapy ones off ebay so you have a lot). Hopefully you won't miss the surge that way.
> 
> I found the time I see the darkest surge on opk is about 9-10pm. It shows test line darker than control at 6pm (my usual testing time), but gets way darker by 9pm, then usually is still darker than control at 5am (when I get up for work the next day), and by the time I check at 6pm that second day, the test line is back to being lighter than control (negative). I've read many places that testing between 2 and 8pm is the best time since your surge starts in the early morning.
> 
> I too get very upset every month; it's hard to stay positive. I just want a baby sooo badly - I'm sure you all understand! I just try to think that it will happen when it's supposed to happen, so usually I am over it and re-energized for the next cycle about 2-3 days after AF begins. Then I get super excited during the tww (like now), thinking that we must have done it this time! Then as it gets closer to testing I start trying to convince myself we probably didn't do it this time, so the let-down isn't as big. Anyway, it's a vicious cycle of emotion, but I'm so grateful for all the ladies on here who are willing to listen to a rant and can sympathize!
> 
> Sorry for talking (or writing) your ear off! :)


Thanks for replying.. i will try testing at 2pm and then again at 9pm tonight as its cd18 today so hopefully my line will get stronger..

I am really grateful for you replying, i know what you mean about long cycles its a nightmare.. i am going to see if the cycle comes in at 35ish and if its really long again then i am going back to the doctors to see if he can maybe try giving me something to shorten them!!

I did have some tests last time re thyroids and horomones and all were ok so fingers crossed cycles returns to 35days this month and everything gets back ok.. (No idea why last two cycles were quite long) i do swear its due to me stressing over TTC but then again after stopping BC in September i have no idea if its just my body throwing the pill out and trying to settle..

Love to know if i ovulate tho.. really wanna catch the surge..

How long have you been ttc huni?? 

I know what you mean every time you think i have done it and then AF arrives and its so hard, i am sure it gets harder every month..

Thanks for all your advice, really appreicate it.. xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

beauty said:


> Thanks for replying.. i will try testing at 2pm and then again at 9pm tonight as its cd18 today so hopefully my line will get stronger..
> 
> I am really grateful for you replying, i know what you mean about long cycles its a nightmare.. i am going to see if the cycle comes in at 35ish and if its really long again then i am going back to the doctors to see if he can maybe try giving me something to shorten them!!
> 
> I did have some tests last time re thyroids and horomones and all were ok so fingers crossed cycles returns to 35days this month and everything gets back ok.. (No idea why last two cycles were quite long) i do swear its due to me stressing over TTC but then again after stopping BC in September i have no idea if its just my body throwing the pill out and trying to settle..
> 
> Love to know if i ovulate tho.. really wanna catch the surge..
> 
> How long have you been ttc huni??
> 
> I know what you mean every time you think i have done it and then AF arrives and its so hard, i am sure it gets harder every month..
> 
> Thanks for all your advice, really appreicate it.. xx

I've been ttc since July 2008, but I'm only on cycle 6 due to the long cycles. I'm 9dpo right now, so I should know shortly, or else join all the lovely ladies here on lucky cycle 7!

Aneageraussie, I too agree with the above - I think it's probably fine for the x-ray, but if you tell them you are ttc, maybe they can give you an extra cloak over your stomach or take any other precaution. I'm sure it will be ok, as you probably need that insurance for when you are preggo (which hopefully will be very soon!) Happy :sex: this weekend!! :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok!!

Is it just me or is this cycle dragging???!!!!


----------



## claire99991

hi girls just checking in, hope your all ok and going to get lots of BFP's this month. 

:witch: will be here sat for me and then i go into the 10th cycle, really hope the gp reffers me to fertility specialist next week when i go bk after my blood tests on monday, i dont think i can carry on my ttc journey for much longer without feeling that im getting sum help of sumone. When i started ttc i thought i would have a baby by now or be due soon...how wrong i was :(


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> hi girls just checking in, hope your all ok and going to get lots of BFP's this month.
> 
> :witch: will be here sat for me and then i go into the 10th cycle, really hope the gp reffers me to fertility specialist next week when i go bk after my blood tests on monday, i dont think i can carry on my ttc journey for much longer without feeling that im getting sum help of sumone. When i started ttc i thought i would have a baby by now or be due soon...how wrong i was :(

hey claire honey, we all in same boat... :hugs:
u will have a baby soon... and when u will look at the baby you will know he/she was worth the wait.. just hang in there :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

I agree with aneageraussie, it will totally be worth it. It's not over for you yet this cycle! Hopefully if AF shows your doc will go ahead and do something for you guys.

I feel like this 2ww is definitely dragging for me Mrs. G!!


----------



## claire99991

i know we all in the same boat was just feeling sorry for myself im ok now. XXX


----------



## BizyBee

Yeah, it's hard but it will all be worth it eventually. I thought it was going to be easy too. Unfortunately, my body isn't ready yet. Good luck hun. Hope :witch: stays away and you get good news from your blood test! :dust:


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies, 
im so confused now!! so, i tested on 8 CD with OPK and it was negative then i tested yesterday which was 9 CD and it was positive.. that was the first positive and straighaway we :sex: .. we also did on 7CD.
today im 10CD and i tested again. im again negative.. im so confused now.. can anyone tell me whys is that happening?


----------



## BizyBee

OPK's don't typically get progressively darker over the course of a few days. A lot of people only have the LH surge for a day (sometimes less and they miss it). That's probably what happened to you.


----------



## cutie4evr01

You probably ovulated CD9. :) And now the waiting game begins...


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie- I agree with what the other girls I have said. You probably just caught your surge on cd9 and either ovulated that day or within two days of the surge. Have :sex: today and tomorrow for good measure. Then get excited cause you've timed it right!! :)


----------



## Mrs G

I agree too!!
I think the rise in lh triggers the release of the egg and once it's released the levels go back down.


----------



## claire99991

Blood stained CM, Full flow will be here for the morning, OH rang for sperm results and they said doc has put a note on the screen saying 'awaiting more results' this doesnt sound good to me shouldnt they just all be sent over at once?

I have had a good cry, feel like i need another cry later might have sum wine havent drank for 10 months and carnt see what harm it will do for 1 night when im on my period. Im devestaed dont know if i can carry on but dont know how to stop...

....on to cycle 10


----------



## cutie4evr01

Aww hun I'm so sorry. :( I don't know much about the SA, maybe they had different places checking for different things, so they've only heard back from one?

I think you're entitled to cry as much as you need to. It is difficult to continue, but we have to keep trying right? That's the only part we can control.

I've had a good cry myself this morning as I took a test 10dpo and it was a BFN. I know it's dumb to test so soon, but I never can resist, and then I get so sad always. I hope you will be feeling better in a few days!


----------



## claire99991

cutie awww im sorry about the BFN and im sorry to whinge i know we all in the same boat and im no differnt to anyone else here, if all of you can get on with it why carnt i, i think its just the hormones and the 'not knowing whats wrong' i hope things change for you cutie its still early days xxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

I totally understand - feel free to whinge - that's what we're here for!


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> Blood stained CM, Full flow will be here for the morning, OH rang for sperm results and they said doc has put a note on the screen saying 'awaiting more results' this doesnt sound good to me shouldnt they just all be sent over at once?
> 
> I have had a good cry, feel like i need another cry later might have sum wine havent drank for 10 months and carnt see what harm it will do for 1 night when im on my period. Im devestaed dont know if i can carry on but dont know how to stop...
> 
> ....on to cycle 10


Hey Claire,
I think its ur hormones playing up and u can whinge as much as u want to here.
we all in same boat . Just think that by the time :witch: packs her bags this time... u will have results from ur blood works and OH SA. and it will probably be everything fine .
Cycle 10 u can try without worrying abt "whats wrong with us"..isnt it?


----------



## aneageraussie

As for me with me being O so early in cycle and everything i dont have a good feeling about this cycle... we did :sex: CD7,9,10 and today im CD11.. but somehow dt feel very good about it...
I dnt wanna lose hope so early in cycle. but if i go with my instincts i will be here for cycle 8....


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Claire... :( :hug:
Hope you get the SA results soon.


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie awww come on you need sum PMA! only need 1 :spermy: good luck xxxx


----------



## bobobaby

I wish all you girls in the TWW the best of luck! 

*aneageraussie*- Claire is right, it only takes one :spermy: so don't lose hope!!

Seems a lot of you are in the TWW, meanwhile I am waiting to O in 8 or 9 more days. So its getting close to lots of :sex:. I usually O on cd20 lately, so I'm planning on :sex: on cd16, 18, 19, and 20. I've noticed OH and I can't go for 4 days in a row... too exhausting!! And I have Pre-seed to try for the first time this month so I'm still thinking positive! (well for the most part!)


----------



## Mrs G

I'm with you bobobaby, cd10 and let the :sex: commence!! ov won't be for a while but what the hell!!

Claire, like the other girls all said, you are more than entitled to moan, weep, scream, whatever you need to do. I always find that after the initial sadness, :witch: does bring a sense of a fresh start and like aussie said this time you'll have tests back and know what you're dealing with.:hugs:

Come on ladies, lets get some weekend PMA!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## BizyBee

I am all about PMA!!! It's daunting to think that I am on CD9 and may still have 50+ days to go, and PMA is the only way I can get through this without going insane. It'll be worth it in the end ladies!!! xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

I agree it will be so worth it. But I hope the end is sooner rather than later. Hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## bobobaby

Hey girls, I was wondering if any of your OH take any vitamins while ttc?? I think I heard Zinc helps their sperm, but I'm not sure. Anyways I wanted to get my DH something, but I can't remember what it is he should take!


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby got my OH sum wellman to start this month and yea got zinc in and gising dunno how to spell it but thats meant to be good


----------



## mrso

oh my I just found this forum.. mind if I join??? I am currently on cycle 10 and IF I get a BFN next week I will be on cycle 11. GRRRRR


----------



## bobobaby

mrso said:


> oh my I just found this forum.. mind if I join??? I am currently on cycle 10 and IF I get a BFN next week I will be on cycle 11. GRRRRR

Of course! Welcome and best of luck next week getting a :bfp:!! :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

mrs0 of course you can hun!!! xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi mrso, you are certainly welcome to join us! Hope you get a :bfp: next week! :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

bobobaby said:


> Hey girls, I was wondering if any of your OH take any vitamins while ttc?? I think I heard Zinc helps their sperm, but I'm not sure. Anyways I wanted to get my DH something, but I can't remember what it is he should take!

My OH has always taken a daily multivitamin (One a Day Mens), but nothing specifically for reproductive health. Not sure about Zinc, but I've heard of Maca.


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Hey girls, I was wondering if any of your OH take any vitamins while ttc?? I think I heard Zinc helps their sperm, but I'm not sure. Anyways I wanted to get my DH something, but I can't remember what it is he should take!

I've got dh on Wellman. Zinc, selenium and vit c are important. Also got him on Maca. 

:hug:


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks for the tips girls. I looked up Wellman vitamins and it looks like they aren't sold here in the USA. I'll find some other multivitamin I guess.


----------



## cutie4evr01

mrso, welcome!! Thanks for all the tips of vitamins for dh, my hubby just takes a regular multivitamin also, but maybe he should get started on something else.

Claire hun, did AF ever show full force? I thought you said spotting a few days back, but I hadn't heard anything else. Are you still in this cycle? I hope so!


----------



## Mrs G

Have you girls got the Zita West book? There's a really good section about mens vits. It might be on her website, but she basically recommends higher than RDA for most things.

If you can't find it, let me know and I'll copy it out the book for you.

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

Hiya cutie no im in cycle 10 now! :( how are u getting on?

I have my OH taking wellman but is vitamin A bad for a man when ttc?


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> Hiya cutie no im in cycle 10 now! :( how are u getting on?
> 
> I have my OH taking wellman but is vitamin A bad for a man when ttc?


So sorry Claire :witch: got you... but guess what this is anew cycle and endlesss possibilities ..
btw did SA for ur OH came ok?


----------



## BizyBee

Not sure if vitamin A is bad for a man, but too much is bad for a woman. If you use any beauty products with retinol A or vitamin A, it's suggested that you stop when TTC/pregnant.


----------



## cutie4evr01

claire99991 said:


> Hiya cutie no im in cycle 10 now! :( how are u getting on?
> 
> I have my OH taking wellman but is vitamin A bad for a man when ttc?

Aww, I'm sorry too. I'm hoping this will be lucky cycle 10 for your Christmas baby!

I'm 12dpo, no sign of witch yet. I would normally be excited as I usually have either spotted or gotten AF by now (LP normally 11 or 12 days), but I'm thinking I might have ovulated 2 days later, because FF was confused between 2 different dates. So I could be only 10dpo, which means witch due Tuesday. I tested again BFN this morning, so I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I will keep secretly hoping until :witch: gets me!

I'm not sure about the vitamins; I haven't researched them too much for the men. I did hear too much vitamin A is bad for us girls, so I imagine too much might be bad for them too. But I would expect the dosage in a regular multivitamin would not be too much.


----------



## claire99991

cutie dont give up hope until :witch: shows her face ive still got fingers crossed for u!!

anegarussie we get the results for OH sperm test tomorow hun, im really nervous


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> cutie dont give up hope until :witch: shows her face ive still got fingers crossed for u!!
> 
> anegarussie we get the results for OH sperm test tomorow hun, im really nervous

Dont be claire.. im sure it will be alright.. damn it ..it has to be...:hissy:..
u knw what i was thinknig was.. some girls they get pregnant w/o trying and they say it "accidents"... and us we doing everything and still those accidents never happen to us.. strange eh?


----------



## claire99991

yea i know, i hate it when ppl say im preg and it wasnt even planned. GRRR! i really hope that OH :spermy: is ok, we have a daughter so it worked 3 years ago. Just hope nothing has happend in the mean time, he rang for the results friday and they said the doc had put a note on the computer saying 'awaiting more results' which worried me, although they have been sent to that idiot arrogant rubbish doctor :hissy: so who knows.


----------



## aneageraussie

oh dnt u worry.. these doctors can be weird.. 3 years ago i went for some urine test and they told me i have blood in urine called haematuria and told me to test it further.. my GP was on holidays at that time so i went to this idiot doctor who referred me to a speaciliast and ultra sound... and when my GP finally came back he told me that i have this condition for years and its nothing.. its just that my kidney cant filter red blood cells too well and its common in about 30-40% people..

some doctors can be very weird.. they just wnaa play safe.. u both will be good to go.... :)


----------



## claire99991

thanks babe, how is the :sex: marathon going this month? x


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> thanks babe, how is the :sex: marathon going this month? x

oh well as i told u goty Ov days all mixed up and may be we missed :sex: right on the day of OV.. but did like 2 days before that and a day after it and will be going for it today too... so im not hoping much for this cycle...im 13CD today and i had first positive OPK on 9CD so we :sex: on 7 CD , 9 CD and 10CD misse don 11 CD, did yesterday (12CD) and one last time today....
i knw i have to get PMA... but really hv a feeling this is not the month for me.. we will see tho eh?


----------



## claire99991

oh u ovulated really early this month didnt u, i think u still have a gret chance :) how many days past ov are u now? about 2?


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah i wud say Day1 or Day 2 according to FF i O 14th march but im not too sure..
and as always i have sore boobs.. cuz of increased progestrone level.. i will have a long LP.. and it will be long 2WW.


----------



## claire99991

the 2ww is awful isnt it, i find the last few days the hardest. i hope it goes quick for you and you get a big fat BFP at the end of it xx


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> the 2ww is awful isnt it, i find the last few days the hardest. i hope it goes quick for you and you get a big fat BFP at the end of it xx

thanks babe.. im done with symptomp spotting this cycle.. i will just try not to think about it.. that will i wont feel bad if :witch: shows her ugly face at the end of the month :).. with my cycle on 26-27 days i get chance to test twice this month :D


----------



## mrso

Yes the last few days are always the hardest. I tested today at 12dpo and got a really really really faint line. I am not sure if it + or not. I drive myself crazy every month. I was certain last month was "the" month but it was a big fat NO. 

Hope it happens soon for all of us!!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

i think 2 WW is the worst phase of TTC.
i have a long LP so it makes it even harder.


----------



## mrso

yeah my LP is between 13 and 15 days long.


----------



## cutie4evr01

ooh mrso, that's very exciting!!! I hope this is it for you!! :) I think a line is a line...hopefully you'll know for sure tomorrow!


----------



## claire99991

a line is a line hun oooo how exciting for you what test did u use?? xx


----------



## Mrs G

Claire - any news on sa results???

These are the ingredients of the Zita West vits for men - 

RDA% 
Vitamin E 120mg 120 
Vitamin C 600mg 1000 
Niacin (Vitamin B3) 30mg 167 
Vitamin B6 10mg 500 
Magnesium 150mg 50 
Zinc 15mg 100 
Selenium 75ug 
L-Arginine 300mg 
Lysine 200mg 
L-Carnitine 100mg 
Taurine 100mg 
Lycopene 10mg 
Coenzyme Q10 5mg 
Korean Ginseng 210mg


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G, he rang and it still says awaiting results :hissy: she said ring bk at the end of the week. Who knows if there there or not they probs are the doctor probs hasnt updated the system because he turns up to work AFTER the patients and when u go in and see him he sits reading his newspaper and looks at you over the top of it :hissy: i hate the doc thats dealing with my OH he is useless. He gave my OH a wee sample pot to do his sperm sample in and told him to drop it bk in the surgery at 'sum point' and they would send it of for him no instructions or anything he also forgot to mention the fact he had to make a appt with fertilty clinic 1st to make sure sumone was there to look at sample :hissy: ok rant over....lol


----------



## cutie4evr01

Aww Claire that stinks that doc can't get his act together! I'd probably ring back every day since they told you Monday last week. I'm eager to hear what they say!


----------



## claire99991

im gonna get him to ring wednesday cutie,

when is af due for you? xxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Well it was due yesterday (I thought), but I'm still testing BFN (this morning), so I think I must have ovulated 2 days later, which would mean due tomorrow or Wednesday. I have one FRER, but I'm trying to save it until I get a line on an IC first. I will see what happens with my temp tomorrow. If it stays high, I will keep testing on ICs. If it drops tomorrow though, I will know AF is on her way.


----------



## aneageraussie

cutie4evr01 said:


> Well it was due yesterday (I thought), but I'm still testing BFN (this morning), so I think I must have ovulated 2 days later, which would mean due tomorrow or Wednesday. I have one FRER, but I'm trying to save it until I get a line on an IC first. I will see what happens with my temp tomorrow. If it stays high, I will keep testing on ICs. If it drops tomorrow though, I will know AF is on her way.

i hope u get your :bfp: tommorow cutie.. Fxed


----------



## claire99991

yea i hope the line comes tomoz babe xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

Claire my DH is going for SA next week or so.. he wants it.. so that atleast we know instead of trying it out everymonth.. im more stressed then him.. now..


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, I missed a lot today. 
Mrso, congrats on the possible :bfp:
Cutie, hope your temp stays high and you get a line tomorrow.
Claire, can't believe your Dr. is leaving you hanging for so long. I don't understand what takes them so long when they obviously do the tests immediately. Otherwise, why would they tell you to get it there so quickly?
Aussie, PMA for your 2WW!


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie i hope all goes well with his results and its all a bit quicker over there xx


----------



## aneageraussie

I love your Picture Claire


----------



## unfertile

If i could i would love to join. Kinda new to all this. My husband and i have been trying to conceive a yr this month. And found out Nov.5,2008 that i have PCOS. I have a 4 1/2 yr old son. And got pregnant right away. But now i feel like im pregnancy challenged.LOL


----------



## aneageraussie

ok so i just came back from my GP.. went to get reports for just a routine blood work and i am told i have a low FSH and LH and i may have a PCOS.
i will go for ultrasound next week.
I am so devastated.. i also have low throid levels..
doctor just told me to drink lots of water and exercise and cysts will go away.
anyone knows about low Hormones level? plez help


----------



## claire99991

unfertile said:


> If i could i would love to join. Kinda new to all this. My husband and i have been trying to conceive a yr this month. And found out Nov.5,2008 that i have PCOS. I have a 4 1/2 yr old son. And got pregnant right away. But now i feel like im pregnancy challenged.LOL

of course you can join, i have a 3 year old who i fell preg with straight away, but have found out last month i have pcos also. welcome xx


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie aw im so sorry for your results, i dont know how true it is about drinking lots of water and your cysts will go away, excerscise is good for pcos though hun, i know its a scary thing to be told i was so overwhelmed last month when i got told i have it, but you need to remember its very possible to get pregnant when you have pcos, you just need to figure out if your ovulating could the doc do a day 21 progestrone test for you? Good luck at your ultrasound and remember pcos is very commmon and is managable xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks a lot Claire.. well i was doing some research on google and found out that they r not that low.. made me feel a bit better..
i wil start exercising from tommorow ..... i fee so gutted today tho :(:cry:


----------



## claire99991

you just need to get your head round it hun, wait till your scan it might just be mild or not there at all. Sumtimes docs get it wrong do u have regular periods?


----------



## cutie4evr01

unfertile, we'd be happy to have you join us. I hope you won't have to be with us long and quickly move over to first tri!

Aneageraussie, I'm so sorry about your results hun. But I do know that PCOS is very treatable and many many people get pregnant while having it. I think you might have a mild case since you still have relatively short cycles. Some people have very very long cycles or none at all. I had never heard that about exercise, but I hope it helps. At least now they know you have it, they might be able to do something to help you (like clomid or something). I also have low thyroid levels, and when I started medicine my cycles went from 42-43 days down to 36 days so far, so maybe they can give you some medicine for that also.

Well I was hoping to have a very lucky St. Patrick's day this morning, but instead I got a BFN. :( My temp is still high and no sign of AF, so I'm not giving up completely, but I did have some cramps yesterday so I think she's on her way any time now. I guess tomorrow's temp will tell more (funny, I've been saying that for like 3 days now). :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

btw, claire, i love the pic too!


----------



## claire99991

cutie maybe you ovulated later than what u thought. As long as :witch: stays away!! x


----------



## bobobaby

*Aneageraussie*- I am so sorry to hear about your results. :hugs: Don't lose hope.


----------



## bobobaby

Well girls tomorrow I'm beginning my :sex: marathon. Wish me luck in cycle 7! I am still feeling pretty positive and good about it. But OH thinks I am being way too positive and getting my hopes up really high. He says he feels really positive this cycle as well, but is afraid I'm going to have a huge fall if it doesn't happen... because as he said we can really only do so much, but in the end we really don't have any control over it. 

I can't help it... its gotta happen. I'm going crazy! :)


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby let the :sex: marathon begin yeyyyy and i think lots of PMA is a good thing what harm can it do? you go get your christmas baby xx


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> bobobaby let the :sex: marathon begin yeyyyy and i think lots of PMA is a good thing what harm can it do? you go get your christmas baby xx

thanks hun. The truth is I'm usually kind of negative every month about this, so I'm trying something different this month by being so positive! 

Come on Christmas baby!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

I think that's an excellent attitude! It's going to be a big letdown if AF comes whether you were expecting a BFP or not, so I think PMA is the way to go. Think positive to get positive (that's what I learned here on BnB)! :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

Oh Claire, I just read that thyroid replacement meds used to treat hypothyroid can lengthen LP, so I'm thinking that's what has happened to me, because this was my first full cycle on the medicine. So I think even though I'm 14 or 12dpo, both of which are longer than normal for me, it doesn't necessarily mean anything yet. But I think that will definitely help for future cycles!


----------



## claire99991

well i think its a good thing that your lp is getting longer gives the eggy more time to implant if not this month then in next month :) xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls

wow, what a lot to catch up on!!

unfertile - welcome!!
claire - ring every day, make a pest of yourself, I would. For them this is every day stuff but they forget it's so important to us.
bobobaby - go get some :sex:!!
aussie - keep smiling hun, i hope you're feeling a bit more ok about stuff :hug:
cutie - FX!!
and :dust: to all !!!!

Bit of an update, read on here somewhere that grapefruit juice helps to thin cm which makes it easier for sperm to swim in. Urban myth?? Am desparate so will try anything! Anyway, do seem to have more cm this month, coincidence? Tastes foul but I'll keep on drinking it if it helps!!

:hug:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Mrs. G, I've heard that somewhere too about the grapefruit juice. I think it can't hurt to try! I'm interested to see if it works for you! :)


----------



## claire99991

Mrgs G i will see if it works for you before i start drinking it yuk haha xx


----------



## Mrs G

So far I've tried asda, tesco and sainsbury, fresh and long life and only found 1 that's not awful!!!! Go for a pink grapefruit one if you try to, slightly less yuk!!!

The things we'll do for a baby!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry aussie, hope the scan goes well. :hug:
Welcome unfertile!
bobo, good luck with the :sex: marathon!
Cutie, :dust:
MrsG, I actually like grapefruit juice so I am considering trying that!
Claire, like the new pic!


----------



## bobobaby

Hey girls I have tried Grapefruit juice! I'm not so sure it helped... Last cycle I drank it all that week for breakfast and my cm was sooo dry!! (sorry tmi!) But I think that's because of the constant :sex:. But a few cycles before that when I had been drinking Grapefruit, I had quite a bit of cm but I don't know if it was just a coincidence.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey bobobaby.. good luck for :sex: marathon...
i hope u get :bfp: this month..


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> hey bobobaby.. good luck for :sex: marathon...
> i hope u get :bfp: this month..

thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Good morning girls. My temp dropped this morning so :witch: is definitely on the way. :( I'll be moving on to lucky cycle 7 with some of you and hoping for a Christmas/New Year baby! Luckily in only 3 more months I can go and get some help, because we both are starting to get really frustrated! I'm sure you all understand. We're going to try to have a PMA this time - it starts by being pleased with my Ov getting earlier and my LP longer - this time I almost made it under the "normal" 35-day cycle! :) I hope you all are doing well and :dust: to all!


----------



## claire99991

cutie awww im sorry to here :witch: is coming but like you said things are regulating and thats great, its so fustrating though and diaspointing we are all here for you hun xxxx

As for me cd4 nothing to report my ovulation tests come today, :witch: packing her bags to leave just a bit of spotting now. Started taking Evening Primrose oil a week ago as i got told it was good for CM, well it has totally messed my digestive system up im bloated like you wouldnt believe trapped wind it actually feels like things are moving in my stomach, sicky and loose BM's (sorry tmi there) anyway ive had to stop taking it i feel really crappy with it. It has totally set my IBS of. :hissy:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Cutie. :hugs: Glad to hear your cycles are improving. If :witch: does arrive, hope cycle 7 is lucky...

Claire, too bad primrose did that to you. Hope you didn't upset your IBS too badly and you get better now that you've stopped taking it.


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello!

My temp has been up for the last 2 days so it looks like I ov'd on Monday. Not that it makes much difference as DH is away. BUT this morning I had a big blob of EWCM which I've never had before. I wonder whether my body is finally getting itself sorted out, 7 months after having the implant removed.

I've got my 21 day progesterone test on Friday so we'll see what that shows.


----------



## cutie4evr01

Oh no, Claire, I'm sorry that EPO has done that to you! I never heard of that being a side effect from taking it. I have thought about taking that or Angus Castus or a vitamin B complex, but I'm a little nervous to try any of them. For now, I just stick the the prenatal multivitamin. You've tried the preseed right? Sounds like a more stomach-friendly alternative to help the CM and get the :spermy: where they need to go! :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

Good luck with your test Leila Fae!


----------



## claire99991

yea preeseed is way to slippy for me haha, i had lots of my owne EWCM last month anyway so hopefully it will just do the same again this month.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies

i thought its only me who thought pre seed is slippery.. everytime we used it DH's thing (sorry TMI) keeps slipping out... and he was really annoyed once..
good to knw Claire- u felt the same :)


----------



## bobobaby

Tonight will be my first time using Pre-seed so I'll let y'all know if its too slick for me. From what I've heard you shouldn't use the whole thing in the applicator because there's too much.


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby noooo dont use the whole applicator hahaha it will be way to slippy, stick the applicator up as far as u can and just do 1 squueze then pull it out that should be enough xx


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> bobobaby noooo dont use the whole applicator hahaha it will be way to slippy, stick the applicator up as far as u can and just do 1 squueze then pull it out that should be enough xx

Thanks for the tip... I'll do just that.


----------



## bobobaby

OMG... I am an idiot.

I have been holding my urine for like 3 1/2 hrs (which is quite the accomplishment for me!) And I went into the bathroom to do the OPK test and sat down on the toilet and started peeing without thinking about it and didn't collect urine!! :rofl: I realized it right when I was about done and grabbed my cup and tried to sprinkle some drops of what I had left in there. I managed to get enough drops to do the test, but I don't know if it will be accurate. :rofl: Wow I'm such an airhead!!


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby hahahaha i have done that before xx


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> OMG... I am an idiot.
> 
> I have been holding my urine for like 3 1/2 hrs (which is quite the accomplishment for me!) And I went into the bathroom to do the OPK test and sat down on the toilet and started peeing without thinking about it and didn't collect urine!! :rofl: I realized it right when I was about done and grabbed my cup and tried to sprinkle some drops of what I had left in there. I managed to get enough drops to do the test, but I don't know if it will be accurate. :rofl: Wow I'm such an airhead!!

hahaha.. boboby.. thats funny.. i think it will be enough though to test :)


----------



## BizyBee

Bobobaby, I have definitely done that before! :rofl:

Leila, hope the bloodwork goes well.

I also thought preseed was a little slippery, so I only used a little bit. Of course, I have no idea when/if I ovulate so I haven't bothered with it lately.


----------



## cutie4evr01

My hubby doesn't want to try preseed, I think he's worried about what it will feel like. I get lots of CM, so I'm not sure it will help anyway, but I told him if we're not successful this cycle I at least want to give it a try!

Isn't it weird to think that this cycle is our last chance to have a baby in 2009? Here's hoping some (or all) of us are successful!! :)


----------



## Mrs G

Cutie, I thought that too about this month being the last chance for a 2009 baby. Last new year's eve, dh promised me that by this new year's eve, there would be 3 of us...... Bring it on!!!!

There was a thread in ttc yesterday about preseed and how if you don't need it for lube, don't use it cos it still kills sperm?? Will try and find it.

:hug:


Found it !! https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/111245-preseed-success-2.html#post1755525
Not sure I'll be opening my new tube now....


----------



## claire99991

F*****G DOCTORS!!!!!!!!!! 

he rang and they said they were stil awaiting results (remember that the results were sent to the idiot do who knows nothing!) so they said ring again next week!!

So he rang the fertility clinic that he took the sample to in the first place and they said his results ALL of the results were sent bk 3 days after he had dropped the sample of, they werent allowed to tell him what they were though the doc has to look at them.

So he rang the GP surgery back and said he had spoken to the fertility clinic and they have sent the results, there is no more results to be sent and he said that they were his results he had a right to them and he didnt want to see the doctor that has ordered them, then he went of on a big rant saying the doctor was useless gave him a urine sample pot instead of a seman sample pot and told him to drop them bk into the surgery instead of telling him they had to be at the hosp in another town within 1 hour he told the receptionist he was useless. she agreed he 'hadnt given him the correct instructions' and he was entilted to see another doctor about the results BUT this doctor has to take a look at them first cos he ordered them so she has put a note on his desk (as he wasnt there) for tomorow saying there is no more results and to have a look at them to free them up for another doctor to see him. He has to ring bk tomorow afternoon! What a carry on i think he should complain about the doctor actually its not like they dont get a good wage and why should he get away with messing people around.


----------



## Mrs G

oh, hun :hug: They forget that these things are really important even though to them they are just everyday stuff. I'd happily pay for stuff like this if I knew you'd get a reliable service and quick results. 

I'm sure I've said this before, but make sure you get a printed copy, don't just take their word for it.


----------



## claire99991

i dont even trust him to read the results im gonna send OH to docs monday to see a differnt doctor to discuss it as well x


----------



## BizyBee

Claire, that's ridiculous! Sorry that your Dr. is such an idiot! :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

I feel great today! I've decided I will no longer put my life on hold. I haven't bought clothes since last June because I kept thinking I wouldn't be able to wear them once I got pregnant. I just bought a bunch of fabulous bras and new clothes and it was liberating! If I am lucky enough to get pregnant soon, I'll just have an excuse to slim back down afterwards!


----------



## aneageraussie

way to go bizy bee... i hv also decided the same..
Im going for a girls night out today.. and yes i gonna drink... i have let TTC thing dominate my life too long.... not any more


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie good for you hope you have a good night xx

bizzybee yeyy good 4 u x


----------



## cutie4evr01

Oh Claire I'm so sorry that doc is such an idiot! Im glad to hear your OH will be seeing a new doc asap. 

Bizybee that's an excellent attitude, I will try to follow your lead. Aneageraussie, have a great time tonight! :)


----------



## claire99991

cutie, did :witch: come???


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yeah, :witch: came that day my temp dropped, I guess Wednesday afternoon? So I'm on to cycle 7 and month 9 now. I'm looking forward to my year ending soon so I can get some help! :)


----------



## claire99991

cutie lucky number 7 :) xxx


----------



## claire99991

The results are in

:wohoo::wohoo: OH sperm results are completly normal 

Ok so im ovulating, his :spermy: is ok so why no baby? am i just being unlucky? if one more perosn (not on here) says just stop trying and it will happen i will scream lol


----------



## Mrs G

Great news Claire!!! Really pleased all is ok. 

Loving the positive attitude ladies!!

:hug:


----------



## Belle30

Yay!!!! That must be a relief to you both. And yes, it looks like you must just be unlucky, and in that percentage of couples that take longer than... well longer than the luckier people! But that means that it's GOTTA be your turn very soon!! I won't tell you to just stop trying - as you know I'm useless at taking my own advice -but maybe now you know that you're both ok, that will help with the PMA!! I told you I reckoned number 10 is lucky for you.... xxx


----------



## bobobaby

Thats wonderful news *Claire*!! I agree with Belle30 that this might just help you keep positive thoughts that will soon lead to your :bfp:!


----------



## bobobaby

I was just thinking about my last dr's visit and she mentioned that I had a tilted uterus. It kind of threw me off and all I asked her was if thats a bad thing. And all she told me is no some women just have a tilted uterus. Do any of you know anything about it? She knew I was ttc so I think she would have mentioned more if it would be a real issue...but she was kind of a sucky rude dr. Anyways I was wondering if any of you had this or any knowledge about it...


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: Great news Claire! Can't believe they made you wait so long to tell you the results are normal. Regardless, glad it went well.

Bobo, I don't know anything about a tilted uterus. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## claire99991

i think i have a tilted uterus i think it just means the :spermy: have a litte longer to swim i think there is sum posistios that help them get there, try googling it hun lol xx


----------



## bobobaby

yeah i ended up googling it and there is all kinds of opinions and a lot are different & opposite of each other. so idk... I'm just not going to worry about it. lol


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay Claire that's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you guys!! That means it's bound to happen sometime as everything is working properly on both sides!!! :happydance:

Bobobaby, my sister has a tilted uterus and she has 3 beautiful boys, so I don't think it should impair your fertility. I think I read someplace (maybe on here) that you might try laying on your stomach instead of on your back after BD because of the orientation of the uterus, but I have no idea if that really works or not. It's pretty common, I think, so I don't think it's anything to worry about!


----------



## aneageraussie

way t go claire... so happy for u babe.. let :sex: marathon begin now.. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hi ladies! I just discovered you over here and was hoping I could join in on the "fun" :) I've been ttc for 10 months/ 12 cycles (yuck) without ANYTHING not even a stinking chemical!!!! ugh. I am going to the doc on Monday though. Finally broke down and made an appt. I've got some pretty terrible afs so I want her to look into it. 

Glad I found you!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Claire, fabulous news hon! :hugs:

wishn2Bmom, welcome!! :hi:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi wishn2Bmom, glad to have you join us!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi wishn2Bmom! Welcome. I hope your appointment goes well on Monday!


----------



## bobobaby

Welcome wishn2Bmom!! Best of luck at the your dr.'s appoinment!


----------



## bobobaby

cutie4evr01 said:


> Yay Claire that's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you guys!! That means it's bound to happen sometime as everything is working properly on both sides!!! :happydance:
> 
> Bobobaby, my sister has a tilted uterus and she has 3 beautiful boys, so I don't think it should impair your fertility. I think I read someplace (maybe on here) that you might try laying on your stomach instead of on your back after BD because of the orientation of the uterus, but I have no idea if that really works or not. It's pretty common, I think, so I don't think it's anything to worry about!

Thanks for the advice hun. Yeah I'm not gonna worry, I've read like 20% of women have it and its like being left-handed instead of right-handed. So no worries. :)


----------



## Mrs G

How's everyone's month going? I'm losing track of who's where in their cycle!!! Pretty sure I ov'd in the last couple of days so the 2ww dawns....

Am feeling really positive this weekend, usually I'm a bit blue at wkends (strange I know!!). Am hoping it's a sign!

Just an update on the grapefruit juice thing. I think I def had more cm in general this month but I'm not sure it changed ewcm, still didn't have loads of it. Grapefruit juice is def an acquired taste though!

:dust:


----------



## bobobaby

I've also been drinking Grapefruit juice this whole week (am expecting to O tomorrow) and I have had more cm this cycle... much more then last cycle when I didn't drink any. I have actually gotten used to the taste and it is kind of yummy now. :) I have to have toast or something with it though... I can't drink it alone.


----------



## beauty

I think my AF is due next week sometime not feeling anything this month had back ache this week and normal few cramps but other than that nothing (so i dont think its my month) :(
Feeling bit down about TTC again, its so hard not to when you want something so bad and yet it feels like its taking so long.. 
How is everyone else cycle going?? xx


----------



## louisa89

hi ladies. I just discovered you over here and was hoping I could join in on the "fun" I've been ttc for 6 months without ANYTHING happening ugh!!

Glad I found you!!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Louisa! Glad you could join us. Where are you in your current cycle?

Edit: I just looked at a previous message that I sent in TTC and noticed you just got AF. Sorry hun! Hope this is your cycle...


----------



## claire99991

welcome louisa your more than welcome xx


----------



## claire99991

beauty said:


> I think my AF is due next week sometime not feeling anything this month had back ache this week and normal few cramps but other than that nothing (so i dont think its my month) :(
> Feeling bit down about TTC again, its so hard not to when you want something so bad and yet it feels like its taking so long..
> How is everyone else cycle going?? xx


Awww im sorry your not feeling very positive, it is soul destroying going thru this every month, keep going you will get there, how many months is it for you now hun? could u go to docs? i know i feel so much better knowing im 'doing' sumthing by having tests etc xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Welcome Louisa, glad to have you join us!

Beauty, I'm sorry you've been feeling down; this ttc business is rough! :hugs: 

My AF is just leaving, so I've got a while to go this cycle. Good luck to everyone in the tww or getting close to testing!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

This is so rough! I always feel like i've been beat up when :witch: arrives. I personally think it's a cruel joke to have to be so horrifically disappointed and then have to suffer through a painful :witch:. Mother nature has a sick sense of humor. However~ the whole point to this post was to share my ritual with you. 

Every month when :witch: arrives I...

1. Go buy a season of the Gilmore Girls (I am obsessed, it's my favorite show EVER, and movies are a good thing for me to buy because I can curl up in bed with over sized sweat pants and chocolate and wallow with my Gilmore Girls). Strangely enough only buying a new season when :witch: arrives actually gives me something to look forward to.

2. Every unsuccessful cycle I have I find something else to try different. (ex: Pre-seed, putting legs in the air, fertility spell haha) Not only does it help restore some hope, but it gets my mind looking forward to next month instead of dwelling on the disappointment.

Hopefully these tips can help some of you. I know this little ritual has helped to ease the pain the last couple of months!!!

:hug: and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
to us ALL!!!!


----------



## bobobaby

wishn2Bmom said:


> This is so rough! I always feel like i've been beat up when :witch: arrives. I personally think it's a cruel joke to have to be so horrifically disappointed and then have to suffer through a painful :witch:. Mother nature has a sick sense of humor. However~ the whole point to this post was to share my ritual with you.
> 
> Every month when :witch: arrives I...
> 
> 1. Go buy a season of the Gilmore Girls (I am obsessed, it's my favorite show EVER, and movies are a good thing for me to buy because I can curl up in bed with over sized sweat pants and chocolate and wallow with my Gilmore Girls). Strangely enough only buying a new season when :witch: arrives actually gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> 2. Every unsuccessful cycle I have I find something else to try different. (ex: Pre-seed, putting legs in the air, fertility spell haha) Not only does it help restore some hope, but it gets my mind looking forward to next month instead of dwelling on the disappointment.
> 
> Hopefully these tips can help some of you. I know this little ritual has helped to ease the pain the last couple of months!!!
> 
> :hug: and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> to us ALL!!!!

Great tips hun. I have been doing something a little different for the last couple cycles. And I LOVE LOVE LOVE Gilmore Girls!! But I already own them all so I have to go out and buy something else! Any other shows you recommend?? :)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I have found I can watch hundreds (exaggeration) of episodes of Law and Order with out getting sick of it. There is nothing quite like a Gilmore moment though :) Rory and Lorelai really are me and my mother, only without the rockin taste in music and intelligence :rofl:
to be honest I haven't much thought about what i'm going to do next month it I don't fall preggers. I am up to season 7 :(

I NEED A NEW OBSESSION!!!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Good tips! I just bought a bunch of new clothes/bras, and that worked too. 

I have my CD21 bloodwork on Thursday. Can't wait to see what my progesterone level is!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Oh I too LOVE Gilmore Girls! I used to watch it a lot more regularly, but haven't kept up on the more recent seasons. I will definitely give that a try next AF (which hopefully won't be for over 9 months!). :)

BizyBee that's great news about your CD21 tests. Are you going on CD21 or 7dpo? I'm sure you already know this, but they say it's best to go 7dpo (even if that's not CD21) because if your cycles are really long and you go CD21 it probably will show no ovulation yet, but that doesn't mean you won't ovulate later. It will be great to get those results!


----------



## BizyBee

It's CD21, but my Dr. is probably going to have me come back every week after that. I don't temp and I haven't used OPK's this cycle, so I'm starting on 21 and we'll see what happens.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Bizy Bee~ has it made you feel any more "at peace" since you've been to see the doc? I have an appt. in the morning. I am quite excited to get the ball rolling! 

Not to worry... I will keep you ladies posted :)


----------



## beauty

Hey girls
This is my 6th cycle of TTC..I have been docs who did throyids and hormones test and all ok.. Did a 21 day test but results low as went at wrong time.. Cause cycles vary every cycle its so hard to know when to go..Might see what this cycle is and re book for next cycle which is cycle 7.. :(

I was on bc for ten years and stopped in September, good thing tho is periods are okish since stopping, might not be same cd every month but least i get them every four or five weeks.. :() i know some people wait months for cycles to return..

Doctor wont do any more tests until its been a year so its a bit annoying.. but then i think there all like that, least he is willing to do day 21 test..

I didnt think i be here i kind of thought it would happen how wrong was i.. 
How you ladies all getting on?
xx


----------



## BizyBee

wishn2Bmom said:


> Bizy Bee~ has it made you feel any more "at peace" since you've been to see the doc? I have an appt. in the morning. I am quite excited to get the ball rolling!
> 
> Not to worry... I will keep you ladies posted :)

Yes, it has made quite a difference in how I feel. It's good to know my OH has good swimmers and my tubes are not blocked. Now we just have to figure out if I am ovulating. I'll admit, I did obsess over OPK's and HPT's at one point, but I am over it now. Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## cutie4evr01

BizyBee said:


> It's CD21, but my Dr. is probably going to have me come back every week after that. I don't temp and I haven't used OPK's this cycle, so I'm starting on 21 and we'll see what happens.

I think that sounds like a great plan!


----------



## beauty

BizyBee,
What tests did the dr do on yourself? Mine wont do much more than the day 21 tests as its suppose to be a 12month before he will do anything else :( annoying i know.. think i might repeat my day 21test this month as last month it was taken wrong time so thats crap as cycles are different every month so hard to track ovulation.. x


----------



## claire99991

my doc did cd21 test and more blood tests on cd3 to check other hormone levels, i had a scan which diagnosed polysistic ovary and my OH had a sperm test. Now i have to go in this week sumtime to get results of my latest bloods and she will refer me to gyne.

I feel like i might as well just not even try this month my OH has a very stressful busy week at work he will be home late i doubt he will be up for :sex: any night this week. Im due to ovulate on saterday but my cervix already feels high soft and open so i might pee on a opk. Im so stressed this week already he said he will do his best but i know him to well :(


----------



## beauty

So sorry huni. Its crap how stress affects us all!
I had the throyids tests and hormones tests all ok, was on BC for like ten years and on 6th cycle of TTC hope it happens soon!
Day 21 test was low last cycle but to be honest went at the wrong time as period didnt arrive till like 14days ltr.. lol.. My cycles change every month so hard to go for the 21day test.. however prob make an appointment this week.. as i am so sure i have ovulated last week going off my CM.. however CP is still high and still week so really unsure where i am still.. lol
Worth another try tho doc said he can do this a few times might talk to him re clomid too see what he says but doubt he will give me any too soon i think..
x


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi beauty, my doc is the same as yours. I had some bloodwork for hormones and thyroid check, on CD3, but I think they only did that since I pushed the issue about having cycles longer that 40 days. I haven't done any CD21 tests and doc says they won't give me anything (like Clomid) or investigate further until it's been a year (I have 3 months to go). I'm thinking I probably have PCOS also (my tests show high levels of testosterone and a few other indications, like LH and FSH levels/ratios, acne, etc.), but they won't do the scan to confirm it until it's been a year. I too was on BC for 10 years, so that masks some of the effects. So I'm just trying away every cycle, but really looking forward to a few months when I can go and get some help! I think it doesn't hurt to go ahead and ask your doc about the clomid - worst he can do is say no, and that's no worse than where you are now. Good luck!


----------



## claire99991

i was hoping for clomid but i just thought a GP carnt perscribe it can they? does it have to be a gyne? and if so i know there is about a 3 month wait to even get 1st appt in my area :( it sucks!!


----------



## beauty

No sure I thought the GP gave it you, thats what i have read on some of the other website i think he just has to make sure your not pregnant before supplying the drug and try you on a really low dose first.. 

like cutie4evr01 said worth a try in asking, worse he can say is no, plus might give me more light on if they can supply you with it or if it does need to be a year before he will..

I will make my appointment i think now for Wednesday morning and get some cd21 tests done again! No idea when ovulated but its worth a go!! I am on cd29 now went on that last time so maybe leave it till cd31.. Hopefully it will show i ovulate, if not then i know i went to early again!! Had a 45 day cylce last month however hoping this month is better as feeling like witch is due as my boobs are hurting a little (not hurting more aching) and few cramps! Will let you ladies know re clomid 
xx


----------



## BizyBee

It's different in the US, as our health care is private. Typically Drs. will wait a year, but they are more lenient about the time restraints depending on the situation. I had irregular cycles before I went on the pill, so my Dr. worried about what would happen after I stopped. I took it for about 8 years. I am now coming up on 10 months of TTC. I spotted for weeks during the first few months and I've had really long cycles since. So far I've had an internal scan, HSG test, bloodwork, and OH has had a semen analysis.


----------



## bobobaby

Good luck with all the testing!!

I am officially in the TWW. Please please please let this be it!!
I spent all day looking after my 3 yr old neice and 1 yr nephew and now that they are gone it just makes me super sad not having babies around! But hopefully I'll have my own in 9 more months...


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well I went to see my gyno this morning. This is my 11th month ttc. I obviously wanted to bring up the infertility issue with her, but the main reason I was there was for painful af. After telling her how awful the pain has been, and how it has gotten worse in the last 18 months or so. (TMI warning) I also have intense pressure/pain in my bum/ tailbone when I try to go #2. Only while af is visiting though. Well she suggested that I have laproscopy to see if I have endometriosis. I really hate that whole idea cause i am a huge wuss, but she said it was the only way to diagnose endo. I am mulling it over. In the mean time she prescribed me some prescription strength motrin and lortabs!!!

What do you all think? I find it hard to believe there isn't anything else we should rule out 1st before slicing open my gusts and sticking a camera in it!!!

Not sure what to think.

Also where do we go to get the DH :spermy: tested?


----------



## BizyBee

wishn2Bmom said:


> Also where do we go to get the DH :spermy: tested?

My OB/GYN referred him, gave me the paperwork/cup and he had to drop the sample off at the Drs. office within 1/2 hour. I'm surprised your Dr. didn't mention it when you were there.


----------



## claire99991

your doc should be able to sort out your oh sperm test although it might be differnt where you live, also a laparscopy really isnt that bad hun its just a little cut at your belly button and they push a little tube down with a camera on to have a look, then they give you 1 or 2 disolvable stitches in the cut its usually a day procesdure and you just take it easy for a day or 2 i had to have one of these when i had a ovarain cyst.


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Good luck with all the testing!!
> 
> I am officially in the TWW. Please please please let this be it!!
> I spent all day looking after my 3 yr old neice and 1 yr nephew and now that they are gone it just makes me super sad not having babies around! But hopefully I'll have my own in 9 more months...

FX for you hun. Come on lucky no 7.
:hug:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

claire99991 said:


> your doc should be able to sort out your oh sperm test although it might be differnt where you live, also a laparscopy really isnt that bad hun its just a little cut at your belly button and they push a little tube down with a camera on to have a look, then they give you 1 or 2 disolvable stitches in the cut its usually a day procesdure and you just take it easy for a day or 2 i had to have one of these when i had a ovarain cyst.

Oh I know I'm just a wuss. It also just seems a little extreme to recommend even a minor surgery when she hasn't even examined me.... I mean my gosh isn't there something we can rule out first!!! haha i'll prob. end up doing it anyway.


----------



## cutie4evr01

wishn, is there anything else that could be causing your discomfort? I think if endometriosis is the only option, the the lap is probably the only way to confirm. But if it's possible it might be something else, I'm sure there are less invasive tests to be done first. Do you have any problems with ovulation? They could do some simple blood tests for hormones/thyroid, those are usually the first steps. Or painful periods might also be due to an issue with the uterine lining or something, and I thought they could do an ultrasound or even a vaginal ultrasound to check for those types of things. I think if there's a chance it may be something other than endometriosis, it doesn't hurt to try some of these other things first. Good luck!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thanks Cutie4Eva~

There is a possibility that its not endo for sure. Thats why I would feel so dumb going ahead with the lap if there are tests we can do to see if it's something else first (even if it's less likely). I don't think it has anything to do with ovulation however. I have always had very regular periods, and since we have been ttc I have done the OPK and temping and it always points to ovulating on cd10. So I would be very surprised if that were the case!

At the same time though I would hate to put it off because i'm a chicken only to wind up doing it anyway 6 months from now, and then find out that not only did I have endo but get my :bfp: right after having the lap done!!!

oh geez~ i'm so conflicted :dohh:


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls, as promised ive popped back to see how you are getting on??? Any more graduates? Also Sparklebaby is back after her long break from bnb, so maybe she will find you guys again? Any goss? xxx

PS Ive turned my siggy off, as i dont want to offend any peeps


----------



## claire99991

hiya moomoo no more graduates yet i dont think :( how are you?


----------



## dawny690

I think its time I joined this thread if you will have me? :blush: I have had 2 mc's one in April 08 at 5wks, then another in either Dec 08 or Jan 09 if you read my ttc journal, you will see the full story to this :( Both were early mc's although my 2nd mc I didnt find out til feb :cry: but im ttc again now and I have a feeling :witch: is coming for me damn that old hag :af: xxx


----------



## moomoo

Im good thanks claire, got a private scan booked for thursday - so hoping all will be well this time..

No more graduates!! i feel like such a fraud only being here for a few weeks.

How are you?

xx


----------



## claire99991

welcome dawny sorry about your m/c's :( hope you get a sticky bean soon xx

Moomoo im good thanks hun OH sperm test come bk all clear my cd21 results confrims ovulation just waiting on a few more blood results but all good so far, will be starting my :sex: marathon in couple of days would love to get my christmas baby! and dont be daft at you being a fraud no such thing!! i hope to be over there joining you very soon :)


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks for stopping by Moomoo! Hope we have another graduate soon...

Hi Dawny, sorry about your MC's. :hug: Hope :witch: doesn't get you.


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi moomoo, thanks for checking in! No way are your a fraud, you are giving all of us hope! :) I'm excited for your scan, please let us know how it goes.

Dawny, welcome and I'm sorry for your losses. I hope that :witch: stays away!


----------



## beauty

Hey Girls
Back from doctors done a second test for ovulation.. Explained to him periods are never same each month, he said if this tests come back low he gonna refer me to a gyno to do some internal tests and if its just ovulation then he can get my on clomid..

Hope tests come back as i ovulate cause i am sure i do yep its catching it for the tests, due to my cycles being different every month..

The doctor said list for gyno is about 4 to 6 weeks wait for my next step if i need to go however the time scale for other serious cases is longer.. 
I feel kind of ok actually, just love results to come in like i have ovulated and he was really good in understanding how my periods vary so its hard to actually know when to come for my tests..

He said he would run some further tests as well to try to find out where i am in my cycle which might help us going back next week for results.. fingers crossed ladies..
FINGERS Crossed, i have AF like cramps and sore boobs so i think she is coming!
x


----------



## claire99991

beauty im so glad your doc was understanding, and the wait list doesnt seem to long really, i think it feels better when you know your 'doing sumthing' if you know what i mean. Good luck on your blood tests keep us updated xx


----------



## beauty

Thanks Claire just hope results are ok.. But do feel better after going, its just so hard to know when i ovulate as periods so differnet every month.. Hopefully results be ok if not then i await for the appointment from gyno!!
Has anyone been to see the gyno?? What tests will he or she do??
xx


----------



## claire99991

havent been yet, im bk to see GP next week (couldnt get in this week :( ) and then she will hopefully be doing my referal for gyno x


----------



## dawny690

Still nothing yet either way F'X Thanks for the warm welcome :hugs: xxx


----------



## beauty

Hey dawny 690.. 
Welcome to our mid term TTc.. How long have you been TTC will this by number 1?
xx


----------



## dawny690

6yrs on and off but majorily for over a year now :(


----------



## beauty

Well welcome to this mid term section.. 
If you ever need a vent or talk feel free to message me xx


----------



## BizyBee

Any news today ladies? xx


----------



## Leila Fae

I've had my 21 day progesterone test results back and they're normal so that's good. 

I think AF is on the way though as I've had some spotting today. I'm only 9DPO though so my LP is still rather short. I'm taking Vit B50 but it doesn't seem to be making much difference.


----------



## claire99991

leila oh well thats fab that your blood results were ok at least your ovulating is there anything else that can be done to help lengthan your LP?


----------



## BizyBee

Leila, that's good that you're ovulating. How long have you been taking vit B?


----------



## cutie4evr01

Leila, I'm glad to hear you're ovulating ok. I think I read on here that angus castus (vitex) has helped some women with their cycles, including helping some to ovulate earlier and helping others to lengthen LP. I've been thinking about trying it myself, but I'm a little nervous about starting anything without checking with my doc. Anyway, just wanted to mention that!


----------



## beauty

Leila 
Thats good news.. I had mine last week second try but no idea if ovulate or not cycles change every month so hard to pin point ovulation.. However doc said after second test if its low he will refer me to gyno..
No idea what first appointment at gyno will be any ideas??
I do hope they come back ok tho so i dont have to go.. :(


----------



## louisa89

Hi, am on cd6 today. I've just ordered some pre-seed online and was wondering if anyone has any comments on this product and whether it will help with conception. any comments will be much appreciated. thanks 

:hug:

(7 months TTC)
Me: 27yrs
OH: 26yrs


----------



## BizyBee

Cd21 today so I'm off to work, then I'm getting my bloodwork done!

Hi Louisa, I tried preseed last cycle and I liked it. I only used a small amount though and I had no idea when I was ovulating so I don't know if I used it during my fertile period. Some people swear by it but I've heard conflicting advice. There are a few preseed threads in the TTC section that are helpful.


----------



## beauty

Hi girls i am on cd32 today no idea when AF due either this week or next week.. CP high, quite alot of CM so no idea.. wish i knew when i ovulated.
x


----------



## bobobaby

louisa89 said:


> Hi, am on cd6 today. I've just ordered some pre-seed online and was wondering if anyone has any comments on this product and whether it will help with conception. any comments will be much appreciated. thanks
> 
> :hug:
> 
> (7 months TTC)
> Me: 27yrs
> OH: 26yrs

Hi I am 4dpo and used Pre-seed for the first time this cycle. Hoping for good results, but if not it was nice to use anyway. It felt pretty natural and it was helpful because after all the :sex: I tend to start drying up. (sorry tmi)


----------



## louisa89

Thanks bobobaby. hope you get your :bfp: soon.

:hug:


----------



## beauty

Does anyone know what happens at first gyno appointment and will he give you clomid that appointment or does he run further tests?? Hoping i dont need to go but if day 21 tests come back low my doctor is sending me to the gyno.. 
xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

I'm in the US, so I'm sure it's a little different here, but I've been to the gyno here and they don't give you clomid at the first appt. They will run tests first (bloodwork almost always - hormones and thyroid, and depending on your symptoms they may do a scan or HSG), try to make a diagnosis, and then give you some treatment (like clomid). Maybe it works differently over there though.


----------



## Leila Fae

Sorry Beauty, no idea what to expect at your appointment.

I've been taking vit B50 complex for a few months now but as my ovulation has been tricky to pinpoint I don't know whether it's really working.

AF has arrived after a fashion - more spotting than anything else really - makes CD1 hard to identify. Oh well.

Am planning to see the GP about my short LP and very light AF. Oh, and DH is going to go and have some SA too.


----------



## claire99991

leila sorry about :witch:

ive used preeseed for about 5 months hasnt done a lot for me as you can see lol but it does help when things get a bit dry!


----------



## beauty

cutie4evr01 said:


> I'm in the US, so I'm sure it's a little different here, but I've been to the gyno here and they don't give you clomid at the first appt. They will run tests first (bloodwork almost always - hormones and thyroid, and depending on your symptoms they may do a scan or HSG), try to make a diagnosis, and then give you some treatment (like clomid). Maybe it works differently over there though.


Thanks huni, doctors here have already done some hormone tests and throyids tests and they came back ok, so bit unsure what the gyno really does.. I had two tests now on cd21 and first one came back low and awaiting the second results which will be next wee..

Its difficult to know when to go for the tests cause cycles vary every month so it could be that i am ovulating but like you hard to pin point.. All hormones and stuff are ok, just not pin poinited ovulation as of yet.. hoping results are ok next week so dont have to go gyno.. i want them to be high so i know i ovulate for sure might put mind at rest at least.. 

Thanks for the advice.. i am scared.. i really am worried.. i so hope nothing is wrong.. x


----------



## claire99991

i think the gyno will prbs look over your results from the GP and maybe do a ultrasound or have a look in side with a laparoscopy to make sure your tubes are clear or sumthing like that, he then may give you clomid or sumthing else im not sure but try not to worry they will sort you out and its a good thing your getting to see sumone xx


----------



## beauty

I dont really wanna see one, i really hope results come back as i ovulated but cause my cycles vary each month i have no idea when to go for the day 21 tests.. :(
Will keep you posted ladies..xx


----------



## Mrs G

happy weekend ladies! Hope everyone is ok.

:hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I had my bloodwork done and it's looking like Clomid is going to happen for my next cycle. My progesterone levels were very low. Although my Dr. wants me to go in for more bloodwork, she still suggested that I call when AF arrives to start clomid. When I went in for my scan a few months ago, my Dr. noticed that I had follicles, but they were small (this was around day 40 of my cycle). She's concerned that even if I am actually ovulating, the quality of my eggs diminishes the later I ovulate. By the time my AF arrives, I will be coming up on my 11th month of TTC. I'm glad she's willing to move things forward, but nervous too! I was hoping my cycles would be more regular by now.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well I'm sorry that your doctor thinks you are having ovulatory problems, but it sounds like you both are being proactive, which I don't know about you, but has made me feel a lot better with my ttcing!!! Good luck hun~ I hope clomid is good to you :)


----------



## BizyBee

Me too. I am glad things are moving forward. If I don't get pregnant right away, at least it may help to regulate my cycles.


----------



## claire99991

i think its great things are at least moving forward for you hun its better than going thru this every month xxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi Bizy I think that's terrific! I had heard that about poor egg quality when you ovulate late, I'm thinking that may be part of my problem as well. But the clomid should sort that out and give you nice healthy eggs on day 14! :) I've read clomid has great success rates, so that sounds like great news for you!


----------



## BizyBee

I am looking forward to some nice healthy eggs!!! :)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

:wohoo: for nice healthy eggs!!!!!


----------



## bobobaby

I'm glad things are starting to feel more positive for you BizyBee! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Anyone testing soon? I'm waiting until the 4th or 5th... or for damn AF!


----------



## beauty

Morning ladies
Phoned doctors and low day 21 tests again! :( feeling very niffed off.. I have no idea when the AF will show could be that AGAIN i took tests at wrong time.. 
Going to see doctor tomoz morning and he is going to go through results etc with me, he said the next step is to see a gyno.. didnt want to but looks like its goin to be!! I am so cheesed off.. i think my body tries hard to ovulate earlier in the cycle well going off my CM and CP but then it doesnt and must ovulate really late and this means my AF are quite long!! Not feeling it to be honest, not feeling like i am ever going to get my BABY!! I know girls were all in same vote and its only my 6th cycle of TTC #1 but i am not feeling very hopefull.. if i dont ovulate then its a bloody pain, and i assume maybe they might give me something.. i mean 8 months off the pill i think it gives my body enough time to start ovulating and getting regular but it doesnt seem to be working!!

x


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi ladies im on my 5th month of ttc.Cycles are 28-32 day long.
Im on my fertile window now on cd16 but not poss on 0pks at all :-(

Ill join ya all


----------



## Mrs G

Well 7 wasn't lucky for me.... :witch: arrived today after a few days of slight spotting. That was my last chance for a 2009 baby but onwards and upwards to cycle no 8........:cry:


----------



## beauty

Im sorry huni bun.. but like you said onwards and upwards to cycle 8.. xx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun

Hope you have more luck at drs tomorrow. 


:hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Well 7 wasn't lucky for me.... :witch: arrived today after a few days of slight spotting. That was my last chance for a 2009 baby but onwards and upwards to cycle no 8........:cry:

Sorry the :witch: got ya hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Well 7 wasn't lucky for me.... :witch: arrived today after a few days of slight spotting. That was my last chance for a 2009 baby but onwards and upwards to cycle no 8........:cry:
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got ya hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Hope things are still looking good for you for cycle 7
:hug:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Aww so sorry to hear the :witch: got ya. Even numbers are better anyway (2010) :)


----------



## claire99991

sorry to here that Mrs G :( good luck for cycle 8 xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Mrs G said:


> Well 7 wasn't lucky for me.... :witch: arrived today after a few days of slight spotting. That was my last chance for a 2009 baby but onwards and upwards to cycle no 8........:cry:

I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: Good luck on cycle 8!


----------



## bobobaby

Well I'm about 9 or 10dpo (my thermometer has been a piece of sh*t this month) and today I went to the bathroom and had lots of ewcm... Kinda bummed me out because I've read that it can be a signal of rising estrogen levels gearing up for AF. 

Haven't really been symptom spotting this cycle, but I've been feeling the same as I usually do around this time... bloated and fuller breasts. AF is due in 3-5 days. Only different "symptom" is that my abs are sore like I did a bunch of sit-ups which I didn't, lol. Oh well...


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby sorry about the EWCM :( its not over yet xx


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> Well 7 wasn't lucky for me.... :witch: arrived today after a few days of slight spotting. That was my last chance for a 2009 baby but onwards and upwards to cycle no 8........:cry:

:hug: Sorry hun...


----------



## claire99991

well i dot think i have ovulated this month, have had a pos opk for days now but i never ovulate this late in my cycle, i also always get ov pains but i havent had so much as a twinge, and now im getting my lower back ache. Lovely. Deffo think im out for a xmas baby. :( i got my results from the GP from my cd3 bloodwork they said all was noraml. But that doesnt explain why things arent happening for me. Oh well no ovulation this month means no xmas baby :(


----------



## BizyBee

Bobo & Claire - :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Hello Ladies,

I've only just found this group, and was wondering if I would be able to join you? 
We started ttc last june, but were not preventing anything from about April/May last year. I'm starting to get a little down now, and have lost all PMA, so would love to chat with others in the same boat!!

xxx


----------



## claire99991

welcome zoweiy sorry its taking you so long hun, its awful isnt it. your more than welcome to come and chat here xxx


----------



## ALY0103

Hi everyone - I hope you don't mind me joining in. My DH and I have been trying since June 08 also - with no luck. But even though we have been trying for about 10 months am only still on cycle 4! Have really long and irregular cycles - current one am on CD108!

Have an appointment with fertility doctor as hospital on 24th April and am hoping that he'll give me Clomid as I need something to regulate my cycles as something obviously isn't right.

Not sure if I'm ovulating or not really as sometimes I get all the signs that I am but don't know if my body is playing tricks on me.

So DH and I are just :sex: every other day and hoping for the best - you never know right!! 

Just wondered what some of you lovely ladies had tried along the way!
x


----------



## claire99991

Aly oh you prr thing day 108 i think i would crack up bless you lol glad you have a appt with hosp and hope they can regulate things for you!!

Well i have had a scan what showed pcos and i only have 1 ovary, had cd21 blood test and that confirmed i ovulate OH sperm sample was good to go and all my bloodwork that i had done on cd3 was normal. Im going to try temp next month for the 1st time and if nothing i will be reffered to gyne at hosp for further tests. 

We have tried preeseed, vitamins, legs in the air, sleeping on side and not moving all night lol, ermmmmm anything and everything i can think of to be honest. :(

good luck xx


----------



## bobobaby

ALY0103 best of luck to you hun.
OH and I have been temping since last August, used OPK's, put a pillow under my bum, put legs in the air, and used pre-seed this cycle for the first time.

Good luck!!


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby oooo 2 days till testing how are you feeling do you think this could be your month?


----------



## bobobaby

I feel the same as I have in the past, so deep down I don't think its my month, but I'm trying not to be too negative yet!


----------



## claire99991

well i have my fx'd for u xxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

claire99991 said:


> well i dot think i have ovulated this month, have had a pos opk for days now but i never ovulate this late in my cycle, i also always get ov pains but i havent had so much as a twinge, and now im getting my lower back ache. Lovely. Deffo think im out for a xmas baby. :( i got my results from the GP from my cd3 bloodwork they said all was noraml. But that doesnt explain why things arent happening for me. Oh well no ovulation this month means no xmas baby :(

Claire what CD on are you on? How many days have you had pos opk? Sometimes you can have positive opk but not ovulate, so your body tries again a couple days later - maybe this has happened to you? Also, you might ovulate a day or two after the pos opk - when do you normally feel the Ov pains? I don't think you're necessarily out this cycle - maybe you will Ov later or maybe you already Ov without the pain this month? Good luck hun!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi zowiey and welcome! We are all in this together, so hopefully we can be some support for you!

ALY0103, welcome! I'm sorry to hear your cycles are so long and unpredictable! Hopefully your doc can help you get that sorted out. My cycles were averaging 40-43 days, with one 55, before I went to the gyno for my annual appt and told her, so she drew some bloodwork and refered my to an endocrinologist for some abnormal hormone levels. I've started some meds for hypothyroid and they are continuing to do testing to see why my hormone levels are abnormal, but the thyroid medicine has helped, I believe, as my last two cycles were 36 and 35 days. :) I have my followup appt on Apr 23, very near yours! I just chart my temps and CM, and use opks so we know when to BD, and lay there with legs elevated for a while afterward. I haven't started taking anything aside from prenatal vitamins, but have considered it. I also haven't tried preseed as I normally have tons of EWCM.

Good luck girls and I hope you get your BFPs soon!!! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Zowiey. You are certainly welcome to join us. Sorry to hear of your struggles, but you are in the right place for support.

Hey Aly, my Serendipity bud! Glad you could join us.


----------



## claire99991

cutie i normally get the pain on day 14 and my opk will be negative again by day 15 im now on day 18 on to my 5th day of +opk and i have had no pains, my cervix is not fertile at all anymore it was high soft and open from day 10-17 but today its gone hard and dropped down and now feels closed. Also my CM has dried up. I dont know why my opk is staying positive maybe ur right it didnt get a egg out and just geared up again but it never happened. At least i carnt obsess over how many days past ov i am cos i dont know haha.


----------



## beauty

Welcome new joiners.. lol

I have been ttc #1 since September last year.. Came off BC after being on it for about 12 years in chance of getting a BFP, but as of yet not even had a sniff of one! :(

My cylces vary every month from around 35 - 45 longest one being cd60!! 
I have been pill free since September and had 6 cycles all in which nothing has happened.. I tried using opks but didnt work for me, i try checking CM but that seems to do as it pleases.. i think my body tries to ovulate early but doesnt and then ovulate later on in my cycle only i seem to have a high CP and loads of CM about cd14 onwards until about cd35 so god knows when i ovulate

Had two sets of day 21 tests, again could of been taken wrong time as dont know when ovulate and both came back low, doctor referring me to gyno so awaiting on appointment..

I thought after 6 cycles i would be pregnant by now, but NOPE!! It gets harder each month and sometimes i get that feeling it isnt ever going to happen!

I wish you ladies all the luck and please feel free to chat with us Mid Term Girls here when ever.. 
xx


----------



## claire99991

im feeling crap today! my lower back is killing me and period cramps this is all very typical for this time of the month :( i should maybe just give up i mean surely it should have happend by now. All my tests come bk ok that im ovulating OH sperm ok sorry just having a little rant as my backache is really pissing me of!!


----------



## BizyBee

claire99991 said:


> im feeling crap today! my lower back is killing me and period cramps this is all very typical for this time of the month :( i should maybe just give up i mean surely it should have happend by now. All my tests come bk ok that im ovulating OH sperm ok sorry just having a little rant as my backache is really pissing me of!!

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've visited you all because of my 'taking a break from TTC' and all that. I just stopped in to see how you are all doing. Any :bfp:'s???? Actually, we are still very actively TTC, I just couldn't take my obsessing anymore. I feel much more relaxed and confident now (thanks to my meds :rofl::rofl:).
So we are on Cycle 10 now and the doc says that we can start exploring other options (i.e. clomid,etc...) and begin tests if we are not pregnant by June or July. I am excited about that but I really, really hope and pray that we get it soon and on our own. I am waiting for :witch: to show up - she was due yesterday...I know she's coming because my lower back is MURDER, my breasts are sore (they always do this before AF). I keep running to the bathroom because I feel "wet" down there. --SORRY TMI!! Anyways, I will let you know if she shows...I am sure she will ,but say a prayer for us anyways. I hope you are all hanging in there! Keep your heads up and you are always in my prayers...Will check back in with you all soon!


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> im feeling crap today! my lower back is killing me and period cramps this is all very typical for this time of the month :( i should maybe just give up i mean surely it should have happend by now. All my tests come bk ok that im ovulating OH sperm ok sorry just having a little rant as my backache is really pissing me of!!

:hug:

Hey MrsM. Hope :witch: stays away for you. :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

mrsmcnamara said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've visited you all because of my 'taking a break from TTC' and all that. I just stopped in to see how you are all doing. Any :bfp:'s???? Actually, we are still very actively TTC, I just couldn't take my obsessing anymore. I feel much more relaxed and confident now (thanks to my meds :rofl::rofl:).
> So we are on Cycle 10 now and the doc says that we can start exploring other options (i.e. clomid,etc...) and begin tests if we are not pregnant by June or July. I am excited about that but I really, really hope and pray that we get it soon and on our own. I am waiting for :witch: to show up - she was due yesterday...I know she's coming because my lower back is MURDER, my breasts are sore (they always do this before AF). I keep running to the bathroom because I feel "wet" down there. --SORRY TMI!! Anyways, I will let you know if she shows...I am sure she will ,but say a prayer for us anyways. I hope you are all hanging in there! Keep your heads up and you are always in my prayers...Will check back in with you all soon!

Glad you stopped by. I hope :witch: doesn't get you!


----------



## bobobaby

mrsmcnamara- I'm glad your break is making you more relaxed. Hope the :witch: stays away from you! (and me for that matter! :))


----------



## claire99991

hope :witch: stays away for you, the lower back pain is the worst i think i feel like hacking mine of! ha


----------



## cutie4evr01

Claire sorry you're back is aching - hopefully tomorrow will be better.

mrsmcnamara, I've got my fx for you! I'm so excited you are late!! :)


----------



## bobobaby

Well I was bad and tested this morning instead of waiting for the weekend and got a BFN!! :hissy: I am so frickin sick of seeing negatives!!! I may need to take a break from this ttc stuff... I am just so fed up! Now just need to wait for the :witch: to arrive.


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Well I was bad and tested this morning instead of waiting for the weekend and got a BFN!! :hissy: I am so frickin sick of seeing negatives!!! I may need to take a break from this ttc stuff... I am just so fed up! Now just need to wait for the :witch: to arrive.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## claire99991

i am so sorry about the BFN i know how diaspointing it is for you! If you feel you need a break thats fine, hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Completely different topic, but did anyone see Eastenders last night?? OMG! Talk about a tear jerker!!


----------



## bobobaby

What is Eastenders??


----------



## Mrs G

LOL! It's a soap here in UK.

There's a story at the moment where a girl had a baby really young and her dad made her give her up. A few years later her dad then told her the baby had died. Now, 20 years later the girl's sister has had a baby which she called the same name as the other baby. Now the 'dead' daughter has turned up and just as mother and daughter were reunited, daughter is hit by a car and dies!!!!! Confused??!!


----------



## bobobaby

Holy crap! lol, that def. is a soap opera! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Holy crap! lol, that def. is a soap opera! :rofl:

Also, the girl who had the baby 20yrs ago actually loves the father of her sister's baby.... He loves her back but the sister loves him too!!!

:rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

bobobaby said:


> Well I was bad and tested this morning instead of waiting for the weekend and got a BFN!! :hissy: I am so frickin sick of seeing negatives!!! I may need to take a break from this ttc stuff... I am just so fed up! Now just need to wait for the :witch: to arrive.

Sorry hun... :hug:


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G i bawled my eyes out!!!


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> Mrs G i bawled my eyes out!!!

I was literally on the edge of the sofa shouting "go after her!"
:rofl:


----------



## claire99991

it was soooooooooo sad i think it had the desired affect though cos everyone talking about it


----------



## Mrs G

They always have to get a comedy moment in though - Stacey saying "I need to be sick" half way through the deep and meaningful!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ladies I was referred to you after a sad pity party post on the forum. Feeling kind of down, Hubby and I are on cycle 9 and I am currently 6dpo. I don't feel like this is my month or maybe am just feeling pessimistic about it. Seeing pregnant ladies everywhere is also driving me crazy. Dh went in for SA and it came back good and my FS appointment is June 2nd. Only I hope I am pregnant by then! I am so tired of waiting.. and I know others have waited longer and I feel for them but I just can't help but feel it should have happened by now. I came of birth control 9 months ago and was on it for about 1.5 years. Cycles are normal, 31 days with Ov on cd18 normally. I guess thats my history! I won't be testing at all.. I am going to try an wait it out.. but if I can't april 10th is when I will. Here's to hoping! Oh Dh is 25 and I am 24 almost 25.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Welcome Kelly! Good luck with everything. I am about the same as you. I am also 24 (although dh is 30... cradle robber). We have been TTc since last June, so thats 10 months for me, but I have shorter cycles so this is cycles # 12. UGH. I think we all completely understand how you are feeling. And just keep in mind... there will always be someone out there who has been ttc longer than you, but that doesn't de-validate your feelings. Its totally ok to feel kind of hopeless after all you've been through. I remember feeling that way after the second cycle! Just remember it's not IF it's WHEN. I truly believe that's true for all of us! :) :hugs: to you girl. You never know this could be it for you!

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

Hiya kelly welcome, im 25 OH is 27 been trying for 10 months regular cycles regular ovulation sperm analsis good, all my blood tests normal and confirming ovulation but no baby! :( waiting for my referal as wel. Good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Kelly, welcome to mid term!! Hope you're feeling more positive today hun
:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I definately am! I am flying home to see my family today which should keep my preoccupied and not worrying about my 1ww to go. Here is to more PMA... didn't know I had anymore!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Kelly, welcome! Hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## bobobaby

Welcome Kelly! Hope you can relax for the rest of your 1ww!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys! You're all great! I hope it is my month and everyone else's, I am in higher spirits as I'll be on an airplane in under 4 hours! And hopefully not thinking about my 1ww!


----------



## bobobaby

Where are you flying to Kelly?


----------



## Kelly9

I am going home to Halifax to see my family. I am very excited, its been 7 months since I was last home... when DH and I got married.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Ok. My PMA has just left the building. I am at work right now. I work at a hotel and we are currently sold out and super busy. One of the gals I work with had a little girl the day before Christmas and her and daddy stopped in a little bit ago. While Daddy was eating in our restaurant and mommy was helping out at the bar, I toted lil miss Alyssa Jean around on my hip. She is such a doll :) Well all of the bazillion guests we have here right now kept coming over and mistaking her for mine. They said they thought she looked a little like me, and that I was just "so natural with her". And guest after guest said oh well you would be such a good mom!

Maybe it's silly but I am fighting back tears. I think I would be a good mom too, and I want to be more that anything. Hell, I've been waiting to be old enough to be a mom since I was 8!

Aww man.... please god give me a :baby:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Wishn I really really hope this month is yours!!! :hug:

Well girls, I'll be gone on vacation from now until Thursday, so I won't be checking BnB. I'm really excited as I had an opk today that was almost as dark as control, so I think I'll be ovulating the in the next few days - what perfect timing! :happydance: Please private message me if anyone gets a BFP or anything equally exciting as I'll check my e-mail occasionally. Good luck to all and talk to you soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Wishn, I think anyone sane enough to come to this forum on a regular basis would make a great mom cause they are already showing they care by sharing their hopes and dreams with everyone. Who knows maybe this little girl was an omen to a future up and coming BFP! As for me I am in the airport getting ready to board! lol! On my way to Halifax!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thanks ladies. I hope you both have a safe and fun Vacay!


----------



## claire99991

cutie have a nice holiday hun, get lots of :sex: yeyyyyy xxx


----------



## bobobaby

Enjoy your trips Kelly and Cutie!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Any news bobobaby??
:hug:


----------



## beauty

Well girls had a bit of spotting today, so i know witch is on her way, 6th cycle down!!!!! 
God isnt 6months the average?? Well it isnt for me!! So here is to the next cycle!

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Enjoy your vacations Kelly & Cutie!

Every cycle my body gears up to ovulate, but it doesn't happen. Yesterday (CD34) I got a dark OPK and I'm hoping that this is finally the month that I actually release an egg. That would be great if I actually got a bfp before starting Clomid. PMA!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for your well wishes everyone! I am safely in Halifax loving every second of being with my friends and family. I feel very not pregnant this cycle even though I am only 9dpo so if the witch gets me I don't think I'll be that shocked. What sucks is DH will be away for a week when I will Ov!!!!! I am hoping that his course will be in calgary though cause then he will come home! fingers crossed! I don't want to miss a cycle!


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Any news bobobaby??
> :hug:

Well AF isn't here yet so I am a day or two late. But I'm having cramps and my temperatures yesterday and today have gone down and are low :( So I am just waiting for the :witch: to get here. I was thinking about taking a break... but I don't know if I can give up just yet..

How are you doing Mrs G?


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there! I know it's hard and I have thought of it to but the Dr's are adamant when they say most couple take around 9 month to a year to conceive.


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Bobo... I hope you don't give up! We're all in this together and we'll miss you. :(


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks hun. The :witch: did arrive this afternoon. I was ready to take a break... but then I went out to lunch with my Dad and he talked me back into it. The funny thing is he doesn't know we are TTC!! He just talked about how people can never really be financially ready for kids (he thinks thats the reason we are "waiting" but really we just want to surprise everyone) and he said he thinks we'll be good parents...He really wants us to have kids. Anyways, it was ironic that he brought it up today, but good because it pumped me back up. :)


----------



## Kelly9

I am happy it did! I am sorry the witch got you! Your dad is right, no one will ever really be ready i think. I had to explain this to DH before we started ttc. Good luck for your next cycle!


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Thanks hun. The :witch: did arrive this afternoon. I was ready to take a break... but then I went out to lunch with my Dad and he talked me back into it. The funny thing is he doesn't know we are TTC!! He just talked about how people can never really be financially ready for kids (he thinks thats the reason we are "waiting" but really we just want to surprise everyone) and he said he thinks we'll be good parents...He really wants us to have kids. Anyways, it was ironic that he brought it up today, but good because it pumped me back up. :)

Ohh, hun I am so sorry. :hug: I'm glad you're feeling better about things now though. I'm trying to be more chilled about things this month. Am on holiday from school for 2 weeks so that really helps. Am only taking temp if I remember, I'm not really sure why I'm still doing it to be honest!!

Isn't it funny with dads??!! My dad is a man of very few words (he had to be in a house full of women!!) but when he does say something, it is always the right thing at the right time! I know he is going to be SOOOO excited to be a grandad. 

Let's all keep up the PMA this month. Our time is JUST around the corner.

:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

bobobaby, thats great your feeling better dont forget it takes healthy couples up to a year if not more to achieve a pregnancy, you will get there, we need sum more graduates from this group i think MooMoo was our only one so far


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. The :witch: did arrive this afternoon. I was ready to take a break... but then I went out to lunch with my Dad and he talked me back into it. The funny thing is he doesn't know we are TTC!! He just talked about how people can never really be financially ready for kids (he thinks thats the reason we are "waiting" but really we just want to surprise everyone) and he said he thinks we'll be good parents...He really wants us to have kids. Anyways, it was ironic that he brought it up today, but good because it pumped me back up. :)
> 
> Ohh, hun I am so sorry. :hug: I'm glad you're feeling better about things now though. I'm trying to be more chilled about things this month. Am on holiday from school for 2 weeks so that really helps. Am only taking temp if I remember, I'm not really sure why I'm still doing it to be honest!!
> 
> Isn't it funny with dads??!! My dad is a man of very few words (he had to be in a house full of women!!) but when he does say something, it is always the right thing at the right time! I know he is going to be SOOOO excited to be a grandad.
> 
> Let's all keep up the PMA this month. Our time is JUST around the corner.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

My Dad is the same way as yours sounds... surrounded by a house full of women, doesn't say much, but when he does its usually at the right time!!


----------



## bobobaby

Claire I definitley agree, we need more graduates! I'd be so thrilled if one of you get a BFP this month. I think it would give the rest of us some much needed hope.


----------



## beauty

Hey Ladies 
I doubt it be me who will be one with a BFP.. i am on cd44 and still no sign of witch had few cramps last week but nothing since! :(
I am awaiting my gyno appointment i personally think after stopping the pill in sept and 5 cycles later i would be regular again but im not! 
xx


----------



## claire99991

i agree we need much needed hope, we need to know it can still be done :(


----------



## Kelly9

I agree to but my cramping is getting worse and my nipples hurt so I dare say I'm out... those are classic AF symptoms for me. I will still test thursday if nothing has shown up but I expect it to sometime thursday. Sorry ladies!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Bobo that :witch: got you. I'm glad your dad gave you the encouragement to continue.

One of us has to get a :bfp: soon! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## bobobaby

Good luck Kelly! I hope you get a BFP on Thursday!!


----------



## beauty

Hi ladies
I am out witch got me today cd46.. :( How you ladies getting on? So i guess its moving on to cycle 7.. 
xx


----------



## BizyBee

beauty said:


> Hi ladies
> I am out witch got me today cd46.. :( How you ladies getting on? So i guess its moving on to cycle 7..
> xx

:hug: Sorry hun...


----------



## claire99991

sorry the :witch: got you :( i am expecting her in a couple of days


----------



## Leila Fae

Boo to the witch, that's what I say.

I'm due to ov in the next couple of days so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it holds off until DH is back on Sunday:blush:


----------



## beauty

Did get gyno appointment through tho on for May so see what happens then! x


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> sorry the :witch: got you :( i am expecting her in a couple of days

Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Kelly9

I am so sick of the witch... one more day for me to go... not looking good.


----------



## Wallie

Sorry I've not been on this thread for a while but I've been following it though. 

I'm due AF in a couple of days too. I've had the longest cycle I've ever had and only got my +opk on CD28 and have a short LP. I'm hoping it will get longer but I'd be happier if I got my BFP, like everyone else on here!

It's such roller coaster of emotions. Well, no doubt I'll be on cycle 8 in the next couple of days. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok so went in for the yearly pap test today and doctor said my cervix was open and there was a very little slight pink tinge to the CM... with AF due tomorrow I should definately be getting it... cervix would be closed if I were pregnant right?


----------



## bobobaby

I think your cervix would be closed, but I'm really not sure and have never been pregnant.:dohh: Fingers crossed for you though!


----------



## Kelly9

I check on beautifulcervix.com and hers was open right before AF. So definitely not pregnant. I am not even going to bother with a test it's not worth it. I will be trying preseed this coming cycle though see if that works.


----------



## BizyBee

I'm surprised by the number of people expecting :witch: soon. Hope she doesn't show! 
:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

spotting has started today so :witch: deffo coming, onto cycle 11, will ge going to GP for my referral on tues to gyne :( she thort it might happen whilst waiting for my referral but obv not :(

kelly yea hun your cervix would be closed if u were preg chick so sorry xxxx


----------



## bobobaby

so sorry claire. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Claire :hugs:
Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Kelly9

Still no witch yet! Arg! I wish it would get here already! I know it's coming. Will test day after tomorrow if no witch though, just to make sure. Although with an open cervix it shouldn't be possible to be pregnant!


----------



## bobobaby

Good luck Kelly!


----------



## BizyBee

Just wondering how everyone's doing today. Still nothing to report from me... I'm on CD37 today, so still a while to go!


----------



## Kelly9

So it seems the spotting has begun... very little amount of brown cm in panties (sorry TMI) but that means by tomorrow I should be ready to start CD1! Won't know till the evening though if it turns into a light flow.


----------



## Leila Fae

My BBs are feeling rather sore and I think I'm ov'ing today or tomorrow. DH is due back in the early hours of tomorrow morning (he works away from home) so I'll be making the most of it first thing in the morning. A little Easter treat! :blush:

Hee hee!


----------



## bobobaby

haha good luck Leila Fae!! Go catch that eggy!


----------



## Kelly9

Witch got me this morning. On to cycle 10!


----------



## claire99991

:witch: got me this morning onto cycle 11


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well ladies, I'm sorry to hear that she got you. Onward and upward for us all!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Kelly & Claire... :hugs:

Leila, that's perfect timing. PMA that you'll catch that Easter egg!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, we've finally made it home. We ended up going to visit my mom from Thursday until today as she was having a minor surgery. Anyway, she is doing well now and at home resting up.

I'm so sorry Claire and Kelly that witch got you! :hug: I agree with you all that it would be great if someone else gets a BFP to cheer us back up and renew our hope.

Well I had an almost positive opk just before I left, on CD18, so I was excited and thinking that my cycles were getting more "normal". But then it never actually turned positive and a few days later I started having loads of EWCM, followed by a very very dark positive opk today (CD26). I wasn't taking temps while I was away, so I'm not certain, but I'm thinking this later one must be the real ovulation and that earlier one was an unsuccessful attempt. Which means my cycle will probably be 38 days or more (assuming I actually do Ov in the next day or two), so really it hasn't improved at all. :( I'll be glad to get in to the doc to figure out what's going on! At least we BD today and plan to the next two days, so hopefully we will catch that egg!

Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Turns out DH's course is only 1.5 hours away and he is thinking of driving it everyday since work pays for his kilometers on the car. This means we should have a shot of catching the eggy. My cycle was 2 days later this month which could mean instead of Ov'ing on CD18 I might Ov on CD16 like I should have this last cycle. At least I hope! That would put Ov'ing day at April 27th (the day dh's course starts) which would be better, instead of the 29th cd18. Fingers crossed! I'll be driving to him if he doesn't come home lol!


----------



## bobobaby

I'd be driving to him too if I were you Kelly! :)

How is everyone else doing?
I figured out I will be O'ing on my birthday (or within a day of it) this month! Hopefully that will be some sort of good luck or a good sign.

Hope everyone had a good Easter Weekend!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm good. My OH and I had a nice Easter. No TTC news for me. Still waiting for :bfp: or AF so I can start Clomid.

Cutie, glad she's doing well after the surgery! Hope you catch that egg...

Kelly, looks like that's a good plan. You'll definitely have a better chance if he's available around Ov time.


Hmm, I wonder how the other girls are. We haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well hello ladies! Glad to see everyone has had a nice holiday. I had to work, but managed to squeeze in some family time :) It looks like most of us are around ov time also. I always love this time of the month (up to and including ov) it's so much more stress free... just waiting and having fun ;)

As for me I am getting close to ov. I am a pretty reliable cd10 kind of gal!
We haven't had a whole lot of luck yet this month in the :sex: department. Guess this month just isn't meant to be. Only got 1 in so far... It's been nutty though. Here's the scoop...

I had to pick up DH from work last night at 2am (works 2cd shift law enforcement). On the way home we saw 6 or 7 police cars running balls to the wall around the belt line (ps, thats really fast :rofl:) When we got home it was on for some :sex:. I was pre-seeded up and everything! :rofl: Then the phone rang.... Nothing good comes from a phone call at 3am. I told him to answer because of it. It was work calling him to come back in. They needed addition units to cover a massive man hunt because one of his coworkers had just been shot.

As a wife my heart sank. That has been one of my biggest fears and this is the first incident in his agency (and area of town!) since we've been together. Needless to say it has shaken me. I also found mself feeling rather drawn to vigilantism :rofl: I was so angry!!!

Anyway, It just so happens that a fellow law enforcement wife and nurse friend of mine was taking care of the officer at the hospital and was text messaging me all night with updates on his condition. I also had the police radio on listening to hear any developments in finding the suspect. Turns out the officer was shot in the shoulder and it went from one shoulder across to the other... ouch!!!! He had some surgery this morning, but is expected to be just fine and make a full recovery. THANK GOD!

So last night was full of stress, texting and listening... but no :sex:.
Thats ok. My boys in blue come first!!!


----------



## bobobaby

OMG wishn2Bmom! I don't think I could handle the stress and all the worrying that would come with being a wife of a police officer. I have a lot of respect for people like you that can do that!! Major kudos to you and your DH, and hopefully you guys can work in some :sex: tonight!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thanks you, that means a lot :) and yes, there will definitely be some effort in that area after work!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey wishn2bmom, my hubby is an RCMP officer so I know how you feel! Thankfully he hasn't had anything crazy... 1 high risk take down and other crap but he works in a smaller area. It always worried me when he is late so now he has taken to calling me even when his shifts end at 3am and he is going to be late, otherwise I wake up around the time he should be there and he isn't so I start to worry. I just keep hoping that he will never have to patrol a very dangerous area.


----------



## Kelly9

The course he is going on at the end of April during my Ov time is his tazer course! He is excited but I want the Bd'ing!


----------



## BizyBee

Wow Wishn, that's crazy. I'm glad he'll be okay and your OH didn't get hurt. Catch that egg tonight! :dust:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> The course he is going on at the end of April during my Ov time is his tazer course! He is excited but I want the Bd'ing!

What a coincidence! It's stressfull being a cops wife. Feel free to pm me if you ever need to vent to someone about it :) As for the calling you in the middle of the night... ditto. I have had more than my fair share of waking in terror and calling him only to threaten his life because he's fine :rofl:

also a word of advise~ This tazer class he is taking.... have someone make a video of your DH getting tazed (cause they will). This is something I wish I had:rofl: Where mine works they couldn't graduate from the academy without being tazed and passing tazer training. There are some classic stories of things people did or said while being tazed.


----------



## Leila Fae

Wow, I couldn't imagine being married to a police officer (or a member of the armed forces) and having the stress about their safety. My DH is a musician and does a lot of driving around the country, often late at night, and that worries me enough!

Well I don't really know what's going on with my body at the moment. My temps have been a bit ambiguous but I think I ov'd 3 days ago. Unfortunately because DH was working away from home we didn't get to BD until the day after ov so I think we may have missed the boat again :dohh:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well.

Have had a mad few days. DH has decided he is fed up with the company he works for (they are ar*eholes!) and is setting up on his own. So I have joined the mad world of registering companies, setting up websites and advertising!

On top of all that I got a peak on cbfm today so had to squeeze in some :sex:!! It's certainly taken my mind off ttc!!!

:hugs: to all


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies which been and gone so now onto cycle 7.. gyno appointment next month as these periods are not getting any shorter.. :(

How you ladies getting on?
xx


----------



## BizyBee

Leila :hugs:

Mrs G, good luck with the new business. 

Beauty, glad :witch: is gone. Hope cycle 7 is lucky!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey wishn, I will for sure ask him to make sure he films it... I'll even give him our video. RCMP officers don't do tazer training during enrollement training it is a course done after and has a huge waiting list. The guys don't have to be tazered either to pass the course but DH says he wants to know how it feels so that he will be able to tell what kind of behaviour or situation would warrent him tazing someone. I know he did get pepper sprayed in training though, saw those picks lol.


----------



## bobobaby

Leila- Sorry you missed it! :hugs:

Mrs G- Hopefully being distracted by the new business is just what you needed to relax and conceive this month!

I'm going to be trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month. So I am going to start the :sex: this Friday and I expect to be O'ing next Thursday or Friday. Have any of you tried the Sperm Meets Egg Plan??


----------



## BizyBee

I've been :sex:ing at least every other day since my AF left (on CD40 now). If my body decides that it will finally ovulate, I have it covered. If not, I get to start Clomid.


----------



## Kelly9

I did it last month obviously with no luck but I think that it the method I will continue to use. ALso going to try preseed this month as I am pretty sure last month I didn't have a whole lot of the stretchy ewcm... I had plenty of lub quality cm just not the stretchy stuff! I want to maximize my chances!


----------



## cutie4evr01

I haven't tried SMEP myself either, but we always BD at least every other day during Ov time also. Bizy I admire your every other day for 40 days! :) I hope it's lucky for you Bobo. Kelly, I've heard lots of great things about preseed, so I hope that's lucky for you too! I have a good feeling that at least one of us will get a BFP this cycle. FX!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hey Kelly~ Your husbands reasons for wanting to get tazed are exactly why they require it around here. It's probably wrong, but I kind of enjoy it when they have to get sprayed or tazed... the photos are a riot :) (sick I know)
I've been using Pre-seed for 3 cycles now and I obviously haven't gotten pregnant, but I really like the stuff. It's hard to make enough of your own when we're BD so much!

*just an update in case anyone cares~ The officer shot 2 days ago is now resting at home. He will be fine. And last night US Marshals caught the suspect in a nearby town. Get this, He has already committed armed robbery as a juvenile and went to prison, but got paroled early. Then just year ago a (stupid) jury acquitted him of MURDER! I really hope the judicial system has finally learned where this thug belongs before anyone else gets hurt.


----------



## Tigger Momma

I would like to join ladies, You can just call me L , Mrs. Larkins IS wayy to formal...............I have been TTC 14 months now, NO :bfp: ever, so here's to lots of PMA and sticky dust for everyone. I have a journal for whomever would like to see my story...........


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi L and welcome. I've found a lot of comfort with these girls. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## bobobaby

Welcome L! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Girls, I have made a decision...
Ttc (and especially 2ww) has taken over my life. But this cannot continue, so this month I will not be over-analysing every little symptom, I will not be wrapping myself in cotton wool, just incase I'm pg. I went for a run tonight, something I have not done during 2ww for a long time and I have decided that I have put too many things on hold for the last 8 months but life has to go on. 

:hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

Same here Mrs G.
I wasn't drinking coffee, wine, or any alcohol, very often for the last 8 months. And I'd tone down my excercising in the TWW just like you. It takes over everything too easily, so I also want to quit obsessing. All the obsessing is really just making me feel worse by the time AF arrives. I haven't really been symptom spotting either and thats helped. I'm starting to slowly relax. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome L! Good luck.. :dust:


----------



## Tigger Momma

Thanks ladies, I have also found TTC and especially the TWW to do much taking over. Always worrying If I worked out too much........Its just enough......I honestly want to old me back, who wanted kids but no time soon..........The one that was on birth control..........Ive always wanted kids and secretly wished that even though I was on birth control, A mistake would happen BUT.........It hasnt so, Im gonna try and do some reverse psychology on myself, and see how it works..............:rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I did not symptoms spot at all last month and it was the best thing I have done yet! I also had a few drinks, had some coffee and will start exercising once I am back from Vacation... being to fragile with myself has made me put on 5 pounds and I want it gone!!!! So back to sit ups etc and walking and running, maybe even getting a gym membership! The 2ww will not take over my life!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I am digging this movement that has been started. The world of ttc will not crumble if we drink coffee, take a run, or even have a stinking cocktail!

Joiners of the Anti-Apocalypse movement UNITE!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Me too! I miss the old carefree Jen. The Jen who bought great clothes because she did not fear that "one day soon I will not be able to wear this, so it isn't worth the money". The Jen that enjoyed an adult beverage with dinner. The Jen that exercised whenever she wanted. The Jen that didn't pee on everything that resembled an OPK/pregnancy test. The Jen who didn't pounce on her husband every other night and let him decide when he was "in the mood". Ah, those were the good old days... :rofl:

p.s. I'm posting this in my journal too!


----------



## Leila Fae

BizyBee said:


> Me too! I miss the old carefree Jen. The Jen who bought great clothes because she did not fear that "one day soon I will not be able to wear this, so it isn't worth the money".

:rofl: OMG, me too! In fact yesterday after work I went and bought a new pair of trousers for work, something I've been putting off for just that reason. I then went out with some friends and had dinner, complete with wine! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Leila! Good for you. I've decided that I am going shopping today. I could use a few spring items. :happydance:

(p.s. After writing this I immediately thought, well I'll keep that tags on in case I get a :bfp: next week. Ah, the sick mind of a TTCer! :rofl:)


----------



## bobobaby

:rofl: Thats so funny BizyBee that you are thinking of keeping the tags on. Still gotta be kind of positive about getting that :bfp: next week, right?

We are going out of town this weekend and I will be having some wine... hell I'm having something with Rum in it! I've been craving Rum!:winkwink: I'm glad many of us are trying to relax. We'll all need to help each other stay relaxed and not stress so much about the little things in TTC!


----------



## Mrs G

So glad you're joining me girls!! And I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been refusing to buy clothes!!! I have also been known to not eat soft cheese or soft boiled eggs in 2ww!!:dohh:

Am going running again tomorrow and tonight I will have a glass of wine with my meal. Have also let my VIP FF membership lapse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

We're all in this together girls! I have high hopes for midterm ttc! :)


----------



## cutie4evr01

Ooh I love the new attitudes too! I have actually been very very busy this cycle with work and such, and I realized that although I'm busier, I feel more relaxed somehow. I think it's because I haven't had time to obsess! Although this is looking like a 40+day cycle (CD31 right now, but only 3dpo), it seems like it has flown by way quicker than any of my other cycles. Good luck to all! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I have eaten sushi twice and had several drinks on different days and will continue to do what I want! I even bought a new pair of jeans today tags already off and they are hemmed!!!! Now to get back in shape..... sigh


----------



## ALY0103

Hello again everyone. I'm liking this new movement you've started - I too have put off loads of things 'just in case'. And am trying my best not too do that at the moment but it's harder than it sounds. I could do witha few more clothes but don't want to by any because I would like to lose a few pounds but don't want to do any exercise - just in case! Its a vicious cycle and it's doin my head in!!! I too bought a new pair of work trousers the other week but instead of buying the ones that fit but would have been a little better if I lost a few pounds (which is what I would have done before TTC - to give me a little motivation) I bought the bigger size that was too big thinking - they'll be good for when I get pregnant!

And as I haven't had a period in 4 months I've been permenantly on edge thinking I can't do that, I can't drink that - what if!!! Stresses isn't the word!

I'm sure it will all be worth it when/if I am finally pregnant but its hard work at the mo!

I've even starting thinking that I don't care if I get huge when/if I get pregnant - before I was really self concious that I wanted to be a certain weight before I conceived so that if I put on weight I would look too big! - Don't care now - just want that baby!! x


----------



## Kelly9

I "just want that baby" too!


----------



## ALY0103

I hope you 'get that baby' Kelly9! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Aly, we've missed you! It really is a vicious cycle, isn't it? :hugs:
Hope you get a bfp or AF soon so you can move on! :dust:


----------



## claire99991

cutie how u getting on in the 2WW???

where has anegaraussie gone :(


----------



## aneageraussie

hey claire babe!! im here... just not been very active.. this TTC taking a toll on me... thinknig to give it a break for few months..
but then it will further push things .. so guess will keep trying..
how are you? any update? for me im 13 DPO and i had so mAny symtomps from 2DPO- 9 DPo that i was sure this is it for me... but then symptomps disappeared and i guess :witch: is ready to show her ugly face.. shes not here yet but i think soon she will be...
whats happening with you?


----------



## claire99991

aneageraussie said:


> hey claire babe!! im here... just not been very active.. this TTC taking a toll on me... thinknig to give it a break for few months..
> but then it will further push things .. so guess will keep trying..
> how are you? any update? for me im 13 DPO and i had so mAny symtomps from 2DPO- 9 DPo that i was sure this is it for me... but then symptomps disappeared and i guess :witch: is ready to show her ugly face.. shes not here yet but i think soon she will be...
> whats happening with you?

hiya chick nice to here of you, i can understand the needing a break its soul destroying every month it really is :hug:

i had to take a little break from here when i got :witch: this month it hit me so hard this month its taken me the best part of 2 weeks to pick my sorry arse up and carry on, im now approching ovulation and im just starting to feel a bit better about not getting my 09 baby, this is my 1st month temping (cycle 11 now :cry:) if nothing this month i will go bk to docs with my chart.

If u ever need to chat or a rant PM me hun its much easier to get thru when you have sumone who understands the rollercoaster big :hug: for you xxxxxx


----------



## claire99991

oh hope :witch: doesnt show for you as well and really missed chatting with you xxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks a lot Claire... i miss talking to u too...
so exciting days coming up? ready to have :sex:....
get busy girl :)


----------



## BizyBee

Aussie, you're back! Sorry you had to take a break. I know how you feel. It consumes our lives and sometimes we have to step back and re-focus. That's mostly why I don't temp. I can't handle the stress. I :sex: every other day and hope for the best!

Claire, hope you catch that egg! :dust:


----------



## aneageraussie

thank u guys!! i feel good again after sharing with u.. otherwise Dh will go crazy.. i rant so much in front of him...
my another announce dher pregnancy a week earlier.. totally broke me...


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi aussie, I'm glad to hear from you also! I hope :witch: doesn't show for you; you could be our next graduate. :) I'm sorry about another pregnancy announcement - those are so hard to take! :hug:

Claire, I'm doing fine - 5dpo and trying not to symptom spot. Luckily I've been busy so it keeps my mind off things. I'm thinking of not testing at all this time; since my LP is only 12 days, I'll know a week from now anyway. I do go back to the doc to discuss all my blood results this Thursday. Hopefully he's found something or will send me for a scan or something. I'm sorry this month has been rough for you. :hug: I really hope this cycle is yours! Have you heard from Belle lately?


----------



## aneageraussie

hey cutie... good luck... with ur 2ww.. i hope this is it for u...
i had SO many symptopms this 2ww and im sure i was not imagining it...

feels so good to be back here :)


----------



## Toptack

Hi ladies

Just wanted to drop in and say 'hi' after a few weeks away from the board. Have totally lost my PMA this month after another really short cycle (onto number 11 now). I'm really beginning to doubt it will ever happen and seem to be on the verge of tears a lot of the time. Is anyone else feeling this way? And has anyone got a shiny BFP while I've been away? Would love to hear some happy news!

xx


----------



## bobobaby

Toptack- A lot of us feel that way! :hugs: I was having that kind of a day yesterday. :( Unfortunately, there hasn't been any more Mid Term graduates since Moo Moo I believe. But that just means a bunch of us are due for a :bfp: anyday now!!


----------



## Toptack

Sorry to hear you've been feeling low too... at least we're not going nuts alone! :hugs:

Too bad no-one else has had a BFP yet. As you say, _surely_ someone should be due one soon xx


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm lacking in PMA this month too. :witch: has started showing her face, but I started spotting really early this month. I'm feeling really despondent about the whole TTC thing - I can't see how I'm ever going to get a BFP while my LP is so short and AF lasts a day. That's aside from DH being away so much.

I've got an appointment with my GP on Thursday but I'm scared that he's going to make me feel like a stupid, obsessed woman and tell me to go away until I've been TTC for a year. I'm up to 8 months now (despite my ticker saying 7!) and finding it really, really hard.

I need to get over myself! :dohh:


----------



## Toptack

It's a positive step to go and see your GP though - if AF only lasts a day and your LP is short, then it's definitely time to get him involved. And if he makes you feel the least bit stupid, kick him into touch and get a new one, I say! Were you on birth control before you started trying, or has AF always been like that?


----------



## bobobaby

Leila Fae- Have you considered telling a little white lie and saying you've been TTC for a year already?? I just think its ridiculous that some Dr.'s won't do anything even when there is clearly something that needs fixed!


----------



## Pusskins

I have been ttc now for 11 months. Im very fed up and upset that i haven't got my :bfp:
This cycle is my first at charting and i think it doesn't look right:
my temps haven't gone up since ovulation and ive been spotting through out my cycle.

Have I any hope?

On wednesday going for blood test to test for progesterone levels


----------



## BizyBee

Hi toptack. Sorry you've been feeling down. :hugs:

Hi Pusskins. Good luck with your blood work.


----------



## BizyBee

I tested this morning and got a bfn. 
This afternoon I noticed some light spotting. I hope that means AF is arriving. If so, this will be my shortest cycle (I'm at CD46)!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Bizy Bee, Bless your heart hun. I hope this is :witch: for you so you can get on with it! Waiting is by far the worst part about this process...:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ladies I am finally back form Vacation!!!! On CD 9 now so Ov in about a week! Hopefully one of us will get a BFP soon!


----------



## Leila Fae

bobobaby said:


> Leila Fae- Have you considered telling a little white lie and saying you've been TTC for a year already?? I just think its ridiculous that some Dr.'s won't do anything even when there is clearly something that needs fixed!

I thought of that but I had my implant taken out in August so that will be in my notes.

My AF prior to taking the pill, then the injection, then the implant (!) was completely normal lasting for 3-5 days. It's the flipping implant which has done this to me. What's more when I had the implant I had heavier (completely irregular) bleeding than I get during AF!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Pusskins said:


> I have been ttc now for 11 months. Im very fed up and upset that i haven't got my :bfp:
> This cycle is my first at charting and i think it doesn't look right:
> my temps haven't gone up since ovulation and ive been spotting through out my cycle.
> 
> Have I any hope?
> 
> On wednesday going for blood test to test for progesterone levels

Hi Pusskins, I'm sorry you are feeling low. You're right, it looks to me like you may not have Ov'd. Your blood tests Wednesday will confirm for sure, but I think even if you haven't Ov'd, you still have some hope! The doc can give you some meds to promote your Ov and you will be on your way to a beautiful BFP! :hug:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Leila, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with the implant. I think even though it hasn't been a year yet, you should push your doc to go ahead and do something about it now. You can tell him/her that you are not necessarily asking for anything to help you conceive, but that you just want everything to be in working order (as best as possible) before your year is up so that hopefully you won't need to come back for help conceiving. I was having long irregular cycles and my gyno knew we were trying to conceive and she said she can't do anything to help us until it's been a year (like give me Clomid or check my tubes), but that she could try to get my cycles back to normal, so at least she has started doing blood tests and referred me to an endocrinologist because I have wacky hormone levels. I feel like even if the docs aren't allowed to started testing/treating fertility until a year is up, at least they can get your cycles sorted out! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Bizy, sorry about this BFN, but I hope this is it for you; now you can get things going! :)

Kelly, welcome back!


----------



## Toptack

Leila - I agree with Cutie. I went to the Dr after I had been off the pill for only 5 months, because I was having 21 day cycles with 7/8 day periods (uck). He happily referred me to fertility clinic who carried out the blood tests etc without really questioning how long I've been ttc. It took me another two months to see a specialist who was lovely - we talked about clomid and he said that he would prescribe it for me if I really wanted it right away, but we all agreed it was best to keep trying 'naturally' for another few months. I'm 34, which may explain why they were prepared to move quickly, but in general everyone has been helpful and supportive. Fingers crossed that they are equally helpful with you :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

hi guys hope everyone is doing ok, i think we are all lacking PMA at the min!!

11th cycle for me cd10 1st month temping praying i get sum kind of temp rise at sum point to see if im ovulating. 

xxx


----------



## Pusskins

cutie4evr01 said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> I have been ttc now for 11 months. Im very fed up and upset that i haven't got my :bfp:
> This cycle is my first at charting and i think it doesn't look right:
> my temps haven't gone up since ovulation and ive been spotting through out my cycle.
> 
> Have I any hope?
> 
> On wednesday going for blood test to test for progesterone levels
> 
> Hi Pusskins, I'm sorry you are feeling low. You're right, it looks to me like you may not have Ov'd. Your blood tests Wednesday will confirm for sure, but I think even if you haven't Ov'd, you still have some hope! The doc can give you some meds to promote your Ov and you will be on your way to a beautiful BFP! :hug:Click to expand...

Would i get +OPK and a temp dip if i wasn't ovulating?
I hope i can have children and they can sort me with meds.
I always expected that i would get pregnant easy :(
:cry:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I've really resented society lately for telling all of us for years that if you have unprotected sex, You WILL get pregnant. It gives us false expectations:hissy: As for being able to have children... I am 100% sure that all of us are capable, 1 way or another! It's just a matter of getting those stubborn doctors to do their job and fix it!!:rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

wishn2Bmom said:


> I've really resented society lately for telling all of us for years that if you have unprotected sex, You WILL get pregnant. It gives us false expectations:hissy: As for being able to have children... I am 100% sure that all of us are capable, 1 way or another! It's just a matter of getting those stubborn doctors to do their job and fix it!!:rofl:

:hug:
I know how you feel. At the school I teach at, we have had 9, yes 9 pregnancies this year. Why do bloody teenagers get pg so easy???!!

Is everyone keeping up the chilled out attitude? I've been running loads and it feels great to get back into it! Even had a slightly undercooked omlette last night!!! Life on the edge!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I took a wonderful journey of discovery with DH today! We saw my cervix for the first time ever! It was beautiful and open with creamy cm. Dh said "it's disgusting" lol oh well at least he helps out with all my wacky ideas. I think I am going to continue to look at it to see the position and how open it gets. It is nice to be back!!!!


----------



## bobobaby

I have been keeping my chilled attitude as well Mrs G. Went for a nice long run today and pushed myself pretty hard... it felt good! :) Also, I am not forcing my DH to a strict BD schedule. We have been BDing just every other day, sometimes more. But since we aren't all stressed about sticking to a schedule it's been nice and we've actually been having more :sex: then normal because we are more relaxed. Its made our sex life fun again instead of robotic! :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

Yup, I bought some clothes and I've been running too! Not going to let TTC stop me anymore. Still waiting for AF, but once she arrives I am having some frozen margaritas. Yum!


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies how r we? small update on me .. :witch: got me today.. after 2 weeks full of symptoms.. shes here with her ugly face..
well im kinda disappointed but i had feeling after 10 DPO that it will come.... i was thnknig to take abreak from TTC thing earlier.. but guess i will keep trying... 
well this will be last cycle befor ei go to doctor and ask him to refer me to fertility clinic..
this TTC is taking a toll on me..

how are all of u doing??


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie aww hun so sorry about :witch:

hope u get it this month and there is no need for fertilty clinic.

Im just waiting for my temps to go up and hope i get a nice line on my chart to show me ovulating :( its nervewracking but i need to know one way or another for my gyne to move forward i will also be going bk next cycle for more investigations and ill take my chart with me xxxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hey Kelly~ glad to have you back!
I'm jealous of all of you going for a run. I've always though that sounded like a nice way to relieve stress and stay healthy. I've got to get my jollys elsewhere cause i've got some asthma and bum knees. Total bummer. I am however more sore today than I ever remember being when I was dancing.... All because I raked up dead grass from my front yard!:rofl: I guess i'm a little out of shape. :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

lol I went for a small run to nothing much, but the burn in my legs was a nice feeling. I am still hanging around waiting for O. SHould be coming soon. I am eager for something to happen by now!!!


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie- sorry the :witch: got you babe! :hugs:

Kelly9- I am waiting to O soontoo! I'm expecting it on Thursday or Friday...might be on my birthday which is Friday! That would be nice to conceive a baby then :)

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## BizyBee

:witch: finally arrived last night so I can start clomid tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

bobobaby - Well I should not be O'ing till monday but when I input my cm on ff just now it gave me dotted cross hairs and is putting me at 3dpo.... it is NOT right! I have never ever ever ever had a cycle less then 29 days in my entire life and this would give me a cycle of 22 days. I think it's cause since I Have been back from traveling I have gone back to using my duvet and it has been super warm in the house to. My temps are about .2 high this cycle overall then last cycle so I am not putting any stock into it, I still anticipate O on cd16 and will start my opks on cd13. Ugh! I was shocked to see the dotted cross hairs!


----------



## beauty

BizyBee said:


> :witch: finally arrived last night so I can start clomid tomorrow! :yipee:

Ooooooooooooo good look huni hope you get BFP soon x


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly, that sounds about right. I'm sure the duvet has caused your temp change. Hope you O soon!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay Bizy that's fabulous news! I know a few people in real life who got a BFP on first round on Clomid!! :)


----------



## claire99991

ok well my opk has turned postive!! got sum :spermy: last night and will try again tomoz i usually get a 3 day surge anyway and this month im trying the every other day rather than the every day thing to see if it makes a differnce. oooo exciting


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay Claire that's great news!

Well I am back from my follow-up at the endocrinologist. He says I do not have an adrenal problem. He says I do have the classic biochemical signs of PCOS (such as elevated testosterone and high LH:FSH ratio), but he thinks it's very unlikely I have PCOS since I will have 8 cycles this year. He said usually people with PCOS have 6 or fewer cycles per year. (However, I disagree with this as I know people with PCOS who have even more cycles than me) Anyway, he said I just need to wait 2 more months until it's been a year and then go back to my gyno for normal infertility tests (like checking tubes, scan of ovaries, semen analysis, etc.) and hopefully she will start a medication like Clomid. So essentially I just have to sit and wait... :(

I'm 9dpo today and thought I had some symptoms, like fuller boobs and bleeding gums last night, so since I'm a POAS addict and I knew I was going to the doc today anyway, I took a test this morning and of course it was BFN.

Hope everyone else is having a better day!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck with the waiting! It can be hard! My FS apt is June 2nd. I have one but I have to wait now to get in. Sigh. Oh well I should get one more shot to conceive before I go.

Well off to work now


----------



## bobobaby

Thats great that a couple of you will be starting Clomid soon. 
I'm worried I have ovulated earlier then usual, as my temp has spiked up high this morning. Will have to wait and see how tomorrow's temp is. I didn't plan BD accordingly if I did ovulate early. We BD on cd 12, 14, 15, and 17.. I am afraid I have Ovulated on cd 17.


----------



## claire99991

cutie it could just be to early for a bfp!! and i have to disagree with your doctor as i have PCOS confrimed with ultrasound and i have a regular 28 day cycle, it doesnt mean im ovulating and it doesnt mean the eggs i do produce are any good. Hope you dont get to the year mark though xxxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Thanks Claire, you always make me feel better. :) Good luck catching that egg!!

Bobo, I think you timed the BD perfectly if you Ov'd on CD17.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls,
Hope everyone is ok.

Cycle 8 is draaaaagggging!!

:hug:


----------



## bobobaby

cutie4evr01 said:


> Bobo, I think you timed the BD perfectly if you Ov'd on CD17.

Thanks hun, I just would have preferred to BD the day before O. Oh well... nothing I can do now.:shrug:


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls,
> Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Cycle 8 is draaaaagggging!!
> 
> :hug:

I see on your ticker your 9 dpo! How are you feeling so far?? I hope you get a BFP soon... one of us needs one for sure!!


----------



## Kelly9

Did anyone get a BFP last cycle? It's been a while for sure. Opk was negative today but not faint either so I should be O'ing in the next 3 days I would guess. yay!!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I think we were all :bfn: last month! I just don't think thats right :hissy: we need at least 1 a month!!!! That also means we are way overdue for a :bfp: so lots and lots of :dust: everyone!


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I just enjoyed a delicious pomegranate margarita! Mmmm....
I take my first pill tonight. I hope I don't have any side effects. 

Come on girls... One of us will get a bfp this cycle! PMA!!!


----------



## Kelly9

yes we need 2 to catch up with our one bfp a cycle!!!!! I haven't taken folic acid this cycle!!!! After 9 months of it I decided it was time for a break. If I do find out I am preggers though I will start religiously again.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Ya I feel ya ladies~ I'm done obsessing. I went out for a girlfriend's bachelorette party last night and had a shot of Southern Comfort and lime.... really stinking good btw. This time last month I would have been to scared to even breathe in any alcohol :rofl:

Side Note: I was of course still to scared to have more than one:) And only had that one because some drunk alcohol rep got them for us. :)


----------



## beauty

I am on cycle 7 tryin the SPMEP this month however cause my cycles r long i will be shattered by time get to cd35.. lol.. i think ii do ovulate its around that time going off other AF. Got appointment at gyno in few weeks so might get to try to shotern my cycles hopefully.. Come on girls one of us needs a BFP xx


----------



## claire99991

my temp spiked today and i had ov pains on day 12 at 11pm and went thru the night to day 13 morning so i think its deffo means thats when ive ovulated, pissed of though cos OH couldnt finish last night so didnt even get any :spermy: on the day of ovulation, i did it day 7,9,11,12 and ovulated day 13 so lets see if its enough, i feel like ive totally blown it again though by not being able to get anything on day 13 :(


----------



## Mrs G

So glad I've got you ladies. Everytime I go into ttc, there are loads of newbies coming and going and I'm beginning to feel like I'll be hanging round bnb forever!!!

Def agree we are overdue a :bfp: this month. 

:hug:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Aww Claire, I'm sorry about day 13. I missed Ov day this cycle too because hubby was too tired. I don't think you're out though, because 11 and 12 should definitely have you covered. You temp spike looks great and lines up perfectly with opk and other signs, so now all signs have confirmed you are ovulating. :) I really hope this cycle is yours!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Mrs. G, I agree completely. I venture into TTC only once in a while now because I get sad seeing how quickly people go in and out of there. I'm happy for them, just jealous, and I hope they appreciate their blessings...


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey ladies! Well I'm CD5 and my temps are looking WIERD! Not sure what's going on there. I'm feeling fairly virtuous today - swam 50 lengths this morning so pleased with myself. Unfortunately I forgot to take my knickers with me so I had to walk home commando! :blush: I forgot because I went to the dentist first so I was wearing my tankini bottoms but not the top so I had my bra but totally forgot my knickers. Silly me! :dohh:


----------



## bobobaby

Claire- I also feel like I've blown it. I just wasn't prepared that I would be ovulating earlier then usual because in the last 8 cycles of charting that's never happened.

And I am so with your girls... I rarely go into TTC anymore because its a bunch of new girls who get pregnant before me or sorry to be rude, but it feels like they just keep asking 'Do you think I could be pregnant??' or 'Is this a sign?' Bleh!

I also just found out my best friends sister is pregnant. But we are all very happy for her because she has 2 large cysts on her ovaries and was told by Dr.'s she would never have a baby. She has only been with her boyfriend for like 3-4 months and wasn't trying to get pregnant, but we all still consider it a blessing. :) I love it when women who are told they can't get pregnant do!


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G, I agree. It's hard to see all of the newbies getting bfp's before us. I feel like I've those same questions a hundred times.

Leila, :rofl: sorry you forgot your knickers (which by the way, is a word I love. It's much better than the US version: underwear). 

Claire, I don't think you blew it. You had yourself covered for 2 days before O.

Bobo, I love when that happens too!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, well I was just feeling like poas this morning, and guess what??? A very faint line!!! I'm very scared to get my hopes up in case it was a fluke, but it appeared within the time frame, hubby can see it, and even now that it's dried, it's still there! I'm only 11dpo, so there is still time for something to go wrong (like a chemical), but I've never even seen a hint of a line, so we are very excited. Maybe it's so faint because it's so early? I'm going to poas every day for a few days now and see if it gets stronger. I'm praying it's not a faulty test (it's an internet cheapy). I tried to take a pic to show you, but I can't get my camera to focus - it keeps coming out blurry. Please say a prayer and keep your fingers crossed for us! Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Ooh, fingers crossed Cutie! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

SO excited for you cutie I will hope and pray for you! Mrs G I get where you're coming from, I mean I have only been on BNB 2 months but I have been ttc for 10 now and it sucks to see all those one or two monthers get theirs and go off happily while we're still all waiting! 
On a different note I used some preseed last night, not near as much as they recommend cause thats just way to much wetness lol but it was good! We're going to keep using it this cycle as I have a feeling my ewcm isn't very stretchy during O, or wasn't last month even though I Have no problems with the quantities. We're also Bd'ing every night now as I am close to O, either cd16 or 17 and hubby is going away monday for his course although he says he will come home everyday cause it's not as far as he thought it was going to be! I wish I would O already!


----------



## BizyBee

Cutie! OMG... I got a little teary when I read your post. Congrats girl! My fingers are crossed for you hun. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## claire99991

:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

cutie!!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!

im so excited for you!!!! praying for your sticky bean, keep us updated xxx :happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

NO WAY CUTIE!!!!!:happydance::happydance: I'll be praying for you that your little line only gets darker and darker :)


----------



## bobobaby

Omg cutie!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am so happy for you and am keeping you in my prayers that the line will keep getting darker!!:hugs: CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Oh thank you all so much! I'm trying not to get too excited yet as it's still very early, but I'm really hoping this will be it. It's definitely further than we've ever gotten before! I really appreciate all of you soooo much. We haven't told anyone we know that we are trying, so you girls have been lifesavers for me. Even though we've never met, I feel like you are some of my best friends! :)

Kelly, I hope that preseed does the trick for you this cycle!


----------



## BizyBee

cutie4evr01 said:


> Even though we've never met, I feel like you are some of my best friends! :)

I know, isn't it funny how we can open up to strangers about such personal things? I love that we have this site. I'd go crazy without talking to you girls!


----------



## Kelly9

So frustrated! Dh was suppose to drive to his rcmp course starting monday and drive home since it's only an hour away and now he is telling me he will be staying there the whole week and not coming home. I will be O ing in the next 2 or 3 days! He won't listen to me! I do not and will not miss a month ttc! It's been long enough as it is I am so upset. Now I am going to have to drive to him just to get some! Arg! And since he will be staying in barrack I can't stay with him so looks like we'll have only the car! Can you imagine... makes me think maybe I am crazy, do I want this to bad? 

Makes me ask the question....How far would you guys go to conceive? I'll obviously drive an hour and BD in a car. Anyone else?

I feel like crying


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly - :hugs: Maybe he can meet you half way so its only 30 minutes??
If not, if I were you I'd just let this month go. I think it would bring too much stress on getting the BFP... but thats just me, hun. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't let this month go if we don't conceive by september we're stopping for about 12 to 14 months while I go through school! I can't afford to loose a month! I am not stressed about it, more upset that dh chose to stay there then come home especially since he knows how important this is to me. I think I will be less stressed and emotional if I make the treck up there. I will feel better for sure it's just annoying. and no he can't meet me half way they are going up in a police car.


----------



## bobobaby

Aww I didn't know that was the case and so I completely see your point now and I completely agree with you.. I'd be driving up there if I were you as well. Sorry your DH is upsetting you. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks, he doesn't do it purposely he just doesn't get it I don't think. I'll be going to see him he is leaving me a full tank of gas plus instructions on how to get there I just wish I didn't have to do it. I have enough things on my hands at home! He is gone sunday night till friday so we'll get in some Bd'ing tonight and tomorrow and I will go see him mon, tue and wed possibly thursday depending on when I O. Hopefully I won't have to thursday though as I work till late then have to be up early friday morning. I guess what I am saying is god please let O come tomorrow or the day after and no later!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

:happydance: YAY cutie!
Test again and let us know!!

:hug:


----------



## Wallie

Sounding good Cutie.:happydance: Remember your macro setting on your camera (the little flower) and then you can post a close up photo.

We want to see!

:hug:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Thanks girls, I did test again this morning and there is a line there - a tad stronger than yesterday but still pretty faint. Thanks for the tip Wallie, I will try to get a picture up for you guys shortly. :)

Kelly I'm so sorry you'll have to be working to had for those :spermy: this time - I hope it will be more than worth it for you!


----------



## cutie4evr01

OK here are a couple pis. Thanks Wally for the tip on macro, that did the trick. :) The one on the bottom is from this morning, but they are all dry now. They still look very faint on this picture, but I can see them without squinting in real life. I think if you have a laptop and tilt your screen you'll be able to see it. Let me know if you see anything. Thanks girls!

View attachment 18922


----------



## cutie4evr01

Ok, having problems uploading the second one - hopefully that one will be good enough...


----------



## Wallie

Oh yeh, I can definitley see the lines! congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## claire99991

omg i deffo see lovely pink lines you have your :bfp: hun OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## bobobaby

Definitley lines! :happydance: And its getting darker!! yay!!


----------



## Mrs G

OMG...there are now people from WTT getting :bfp: !!!:hissy:

Loving those lines cutie! :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G said:


> OMG...there are now people from WTT getting :bfp: !!!:hissy:
> 
> Loving those lines cutie! :happydance:

really!!?? :hissy: its so not fair is it :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats I see some lovely lines!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Hey ladies! Well I'm CD5 and my temps are looking WIERD! Not sure what's going on there. I'm feeling fairly virtuous today - swam 50 lengths this morning so pleased with myself. Unfortunately I forgot to take my knickers with me so I had to walk home commando! :blush: I forgot because I went to the dentist first so I was wearing my tankini bottoms but not the top so I had my bra but totally forgot my knickers. Silly me! :dohh:

:rofl::rofl:

Last yr we went away with my mum, dad, sis and her husband and half way there, dh announced he'd packed no socks or pants!!! Luckily it was only for 2 days!! It was one of the first months we were ttc, maybe he thought his luck was in!!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Thank you girls so much! Tomorrow is when AF is due, so we're hoping to get past that first landmark safely before I call the doc. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know how you can wait to call the doc! I would want to be there right away! lol Good luck!


----------



## aneageraussie

OMG cutie.. way to go girl.. some lovely lines there.. so so so happy for you girl... :happydance::yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

Cutie, I def. see those pink lines! :happydance:

Kelly, :hugs: Hope things work out and you O early enough! :dust:

Mrs.G, I was thinking the same thing. Argh! :hissy:


----------



## bobobaby

claire99991 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> OMG...there are now people from WTT getting :bfp: !!!:hissy:
> 
> Loving those lines cutie! :happydance:
> 
> really!!?? :hissy: its so not fair is it :cry:Click to expand...

I noticed that too, girls!! Not fair at all! :cry: We are all actually trying really hard! wtf?!! :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

Nicely put bobobaby WTF!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

sorry to butt in just wana say i think you have done it cutie!!! congratulations hunny xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

I think I'm going to go ahead and call the doc today. Here is my FRER from this morning (I know it's probably more sensitive that my ICs, but it's nice to see it dark). I can't think you girls enough for everything during this journey! :hugs: Here's hoping some (or all) of you can join me this cycle!!! :)

View attachment 18991


----------



## Toptack

Yay Cutie, have just seen your news - that's fantastic! Am so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## beauty

Well done cutie.. BFP i can see it.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobobaby

That line is so awesome Cutie. I am so happy for you!!:yipee: Keep us updated on your pregnancy and hopefully we'll all be joining you soon.


----------



## claire99991

well done cutie im so pleased for you, hope i can come join you in a couple of weeks on the other side xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

GREAT LINES cutie!! :happydance:

As for me, on to cycle 9......................:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I am so excited for you! Good luck! Here's to a happy healthy 9 months!

Come on girls we need at least one more BFP to make up for last month! Who's it gonna be!!!!?

I think I had my Ov dip this morning!!!!! Temps went the lowest they have been almost all cycle! Waiting for opk to confirm!


----------



## bobobaby

I'm so sorry Mrs G.. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. To be expected, tbh. Am much less hysterical than last month!!

:hug:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Thanks girls for all the well wishes. Do you mind if I stick around anyway to see how you all are doing?

Kelly that's great - maybe you won't have to do too much driving after all if today is the day. :)

Mrs. G, I'm so sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs:


----------



## Pusskins

hey lady's 
could anyone tell me how you get the Mid Term TTC signature please?

thanks
xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sigh, just did opk almost positive! Looks like my O will be a day late again and I will have to go up to visit dh mon tues wed and possible thurs. I hope it isn't any later cause I work late on thursday and won't be able to go up unless I miss work. Will do another opk tonight just to make sure it doesn't go positive since the one I did just now is almost pos. Stupid training courses!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Pusskins, this is the link I have in my siggy 

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3025713fltt.gif

I think you just go to your signature under user CP and put then the link, then , and it should work. If not, I'm sure someone else on here is more computer literate than me. Good luck!


----------



## claire99991

mrs G im so sorry about :witch: this whole ttc is so crappy hugz hun xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Well first night of nookie in the car is under my belt! The drive was nice and it was kind of risky to since there is no where to hide in alberta due to the flatness. Will be heading out there again tomorrow for some more risky fun!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well ladies I just thought I would let you guys know that I was scheduled for a lap on May 20th. I am kinda nervous, and not really looking forward to surgery, but very much looking forward to getting the ball rolling and finding out if endo is a problem!


----------



## claire99991

wish2bemom good luck hun im sure it will go well xxxx

hahaha kelly you do what you have to do lol have fun ;)


----------



## Pusskins

Update on my situation...
Af came on 4th april (cd1). Ovulated on cd12. 7dpo (cd19) went for progesterone levels test thinking i was going to have a 28 cycle (tests came back low progesterone) then surprise surprise my af came the day after which made my cycle only 19 day which is very short.

Went to the doctors about it yesterday and he didn't understand where i was coming from by the fact that my cycle was shorter than usual, he said that i got my dates wrong for the blood test but i didn't know i was going to have a 19 day cycle.

He now wants me doing more tests as he things i have 19 day cycles but they vary all the time, very very irregular.

GRRRR DAM DOCTOR

Hope that makes sense to everyone
Sorry for rant, im just so stressed and upset.


----------



## beauty

Pusskins said:


> Update on my situation...
> Af came on 4th april (cd1). Ovulated on cd12. 7dpo (cd19) went for progesterone levels test thinking i was going to have a 28 cycle (tests came back low progesterone) then surprise surprise my af came the day after which made my cycle only 19 day which is very short.
> 
> Went to the doctors about it yesterday and he didn't understand where i was coming from by the fact that my cycle was shorter than usual, he said that i got my dates wrong for the blood test but i didn't know i was going to have a 19 day cycle.
> 
> He now wants me doing more tests as he things i have 19 day cycles but they vary all the time, very very irregular.
> 
> GRRRR DAM DOCTOR
> 
> Hope that makes sense to everyone
> Sorry for rant, im just so stressed and upset.


Sorry huni, i know how you feel re the tests, i go always at the wrong time cause my periods vary so much every month from being cd35 to cd48 so its so hard for me to know when to go too so my results on two trips have been low!! I tried opks but give up with them as i cant be bothered after never getting a positive on them and then cause my cycles are long i give up half way through too..
Have you asked your doc to be referred to a gyno who can do alot more investigating why your periods are quite short being 19days?? 
After two day 21 test and low results my doctor has referred me to a gyno and i go in May time! I am sure i ovulate but with long cycles this is quite annyoing to be honest and cause they vary i never know when the big o is!!
xx


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G: :hugs:

It seems like lots of us are either starting testing/new treatment or have an upcoming appointment. Good luck girls! One of us is bound to get a bfp soon so we can join Cutie... :dust:


----------



## fingercrossed

i been away for from here for about a month so just read the last few pages to get me back up to date
sorry mrs g and pusskins xx
sorry for all the :bfn:
congratulations cutie, (Oh is looking over shoulder and says your oh deserves a bj) sorry he told me to say it.
hope you are all well
AF was due sun nuight/mon morning and i still have no sign an usually i get really bad cramps, i am really hoping this is our month, it one year this month that me and oh have been trying now x i want to poas but i want to leave it a few days aswell :-k what do i do ??


----------



## Pusskins

beauty said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> Update on my situation...
> Af came on 4th april (cd1). Ovulated on cd12. 7dpo (cd19) went for progesterone levels test thinking i was going to have a 28 cycle (tests came back low progesterone) then surprise surprise my af came the day after which made my cycle only 19 day which is very short.
> 
> Went to the doctors about it yesterday and he didn't understand where i was coming from by the fact that my cycle was shorter than usual, he said that i got my dates wrong for the blood test but i didn't know i was going to have a 19 day cycle.
> 
> He now wants me doing more tests as he things i have 19 day cycles but they vary all the time, very very irregular.
> 
> GRRRR DAM DOCTOR
> 
> Hope that makes sense to everyone
> Sorry for rant, im just so stressed and upset.
> 
> 
> Sorry huni, i know how you feel re the tests, i go always at the wrong time cause my periods vary so much every month from being cd35 to cd48 so its so hard for me to know when to go too so my results on two trips have been low!! I tried opks but give up with them as i cant be bothered after never getting a positive on them and then cause my cycles are long i give up half way through too..
> Have you asked your doc to be referred to a gyno who can do alot more investigating why your periods are quite short being 19days??
> After two day 21 test and low results my doctor has referred me to a gyno and i go in May time! I am sure i ovulate but with long cycles this is quite annyoing to be honest and cause they vary i never know when the big o is!!
> xxClick to expand...

I have been referred to see a gyn, just waiting anxiously for the appointment now.
How long do you have to wait for your appointment?
I have an appointment with a female doctor tomorrow for a second opinion just my other doctor didn't listen.

GRRR


----------



## Kelly9

Fingercorssed I would be testing now and if you ask us what you should do most will say TEST! lol. Good luck I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Mrs G

wishn2Bmom said:


> Well ladies I just thought I would let you guys know that I was scheduled for a lap on May 20th. I am kinda nervous, and not really looking forward to surgery, but very much looking forward to getting the ball rolling and finding out if endo is a problem!

FX for you hun. Keep us posted :hug:


----------



## fingercrossed

thanks kelly x 
i want to test but i only ever been late once and af came literally hours after testing
OH thinks it could be this month


----------



## fingercrossed

If they no signs of af then i going to test tomorrow morning, fingerscrossed xx


----------



## Kelly9

Whoot positive opk in like 10 seconds!!!!! Ladies I am going to seduce my husband....


----------



## cutie4evr01

ooh fingerscrossed, I'm so excited for you!!! Please let us know how it goes!!! :)

Kelly, go get those :spermy: !!!


----------



## fingercrossed

thanks cutie, i will let you know how it goes 2 moro, if it my bfp i dnt no whether to tell oh or wait till his birthday, 17th june ??
nice 1 kelly, good luck xx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Kelly!!! Catch that egg...

Fingerscrossed: :test: I can't wait to see if this is your month. :dust: :dust: :dust: I don't know how you could keep it a secret until June 17th. I'd never be able to do it!


----------



## Kelly9

I got those spermies!!!!!! I will get them again tomorrow! Used lots of preseed so I am hoping it's gets us our BFP!

I wouldn't be able to wait till june 17th either!!!!


----------



## fingercrossed

it longer away than i thought but
i was really looking forward to my bfp i felt it was my month because af is never ever late and i still have no symptoms of her at all, so i poas but it a definate bfn, and it doesnt change no matter how many times i look at at over and over again :(:(:(:(
what is my body doing?? grr
xx thanks for support girls


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Aww hun I'm sorry you didn't get the morning you were hoping for.:hugs: I hope you get an answer soon!!!!


----------



## fingercrossed

thanks wishn2bmom, i jst confused nw, 
willl juat have to wait till she does arrive xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: fingercrossed. PMA that :witch: doesn't arrive. :dust:


----------



## fingercrossed

pma?
sorry i still not used to all abbreviations


----------



## bobobaby

pma = positive mental attitude


----------



## fingercrossed

has anyone else noticed that EVERYONE seems to be pregnant or is it just me?
sister is pregnant and has a two year old
OH ex is pregnant :growlmad:
mums best friend daughter is pregnant
a girl in the village that has just had a baby is pregnant again
saw my old school teacher other day and she is pregnant

or it could just be me having a rant:blush:sorry


----------



## bobobaby

yeah we all feel like that fingerscrossed!
i was at the grocery store and seriously every corner I turned there was a pregnant lady! my dh was with me and i was like, come on! what are the odds!? because seriously they were everywhere!!
it also really annoys me when people 'accidentally' get pregnant when we are all working so hard to get pregnant!


----------



## Pusskins

I was saying the same thing to my DH today.
I'm seeing pregnant ladies everywhere :(

How are everyone?
xx


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry fingercrossed I hope that it stil works out for you. How many dpo are you? I see the pregnant ladies everywhere to. One of my friends got pregnant by mistake and it took me a couple of months to get over it.

I got my temp spike so hopefully it keep going up! I will be heading out to hubby one more time after work today.


----------



## fingercrossed

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry fingercrossed I hope that it stil works out for you. How many dpo are you? I see the pregnant ladies everywhere to. One of my friends got pregnant by mistake and it took me a couple of months to get over it.
> 
> I got my temp spike so hopefully it keep going up! I will be heading out to hubby one more time after work today.


i ovulated on 13 april and af was due 26/27 april

thanks for all your support ladies xx
hope you get your:bfp:s soon :hug:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## fingercrossed

thanks bobobaby x


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies... sorry need to rant
i had a fight with DH over BDing.. im 9 CD today and having short cycles i O around Cd11-12 and i really want :spermy: in me.. and this morning before i was leaving for work he "informs" me will be late coming home as going to pub with his mates.. i mean wth... here i am not going anywhere from work because i have to do OPK and here he is informing me abt this..

i mean makes me think that if i am so "obsessed" abt BDing its for both of us not just me and then he says that he wants to lead a normal life and not stress..
i was so stressed abt it last night.. all my friends are pregnant and its just me.. i feel so left out..:cry:
sorry ladies but i needed to take it out...

i hope u understand...:cry:


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie

you rant all you want hun!! bloody men they are just arseholes sumtimes (well mine is anyway) i hope you manage to get sum :spermy: xxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks Claire.. i knew girls here wud understand.. how u feel babe?


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie, I'm so sorry your OH is doing that to you. My DH knows better then to try something like that on me, I think I'd slap him across the face if he did that! Sometimes men can be so inconsiderate! :hugs: Hope you feel better.


----------



## Kelly9

Aneageraussie if he won't come home and says he is stressed out (apart from being inconsiderate to your feelings) what you should do is seduce your hubby! Make him feel like a horny teenager again! Wait up for him to get home and make him want it as much as you do... just for different reasons. My hubby gets like that from time to time but so far he has never been able to resist my antics! We just Bd'd in a car for the last 3 days!!! Tonight by the way was quite risky as there were 2 vehicles parked just down the road from the spot we choose lol. Getting those spermies this month was hard for me! I sure hope he comes to his senses though!!! Good luck!


----------



## fingercrossed

i know how you feel aneageraussie, mine can be like that sometimes and i do what kelly9 does, hope you get your bding xx


----------



## beauty

I love the nookie in the car.. LOL its fun and exciting!
Think i will be taking my OH on a bike ride this wkend and stopping off somewhere for some naughty fun.. 

As hard as it is girls sometimes this TTC can take over our SEX lives, sex can become a bit of a cure when TTC especially around the big O. It hasnt for me only as i kind of go with the flow and we do it when we want as i dont know when i ovulate because of my varied cycles, which is kind of a good thing otherwise i think i might be abit demanding! 

But maybe sometimes demanding it off OH around O time can put him bit under pressure and you as well.. I know its hard and i am not telling you when or how to have sex but maybe like kelly9 said try to seduce him and that way he wont be able to refuse, sometimes tellin him you want it cause of the big O can spoil the mood.. if he comes home from the pub seduce him and make him want you, he will feel good and so will you.. 

Hope this helps like i said not trying to tell you what or when to do it, just trying to give you some advice.. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

hey beuaty.. thanks babe... well i came home around 5.30 and guess what DH was there at home cooking dinner.. cudnt beleive my eyes but then he said he realized how important its for me and all that.. so yeah i got my :spermy: in me... on that note i did OPk and still not very strong... so may be tommorow is the day..

also going to doctors tommorow and may be get a referral for US to check for PCOS... just happy things are moving ahead for me...

feeling much better now :)


----------



## Toptack

Aww, bless him aussie, you've got a good man there :laugh2:

Kelly9, I'm also loving the risky car-based nookie! Fingers crossed you don't get disturbed by any late night joggers, dog walkers etc. :rofl:


----------



## beauty

aneageraussie said:


> hey beuaty.. thanks babe... well i came home around 5.30 and guess what DH was there at home cooking dinner.. cudnt beleive my eyes but then he said he realized how important its for me and all that.. so yeah i got my :spermy: in me... on that note i did OPk and still not very strong... so may be tommorow is the day..
> 
> also going to doctors tommorow and may be get a referral for US to check for PCOS... just happy things are moving ahead for me...
> 
> feeling much better now :)

ARHHHHHH thats nice of him, some things just take time, i know how you feel tho this is my 7th month and i am dying for my BFP.. keep trying and keep getting that nookie in.. good luck huni
xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly, that's determination! After all of your drives and risky :sex: in the car, a :bfp: will be well deserved!

Aussie, glad your OH changed his plans. Hope you O soon!


----------



## Pusskins

I haven't had a proper normal af flow for 3 months.
4th April was cd 1-light flow.
+OPK CD10,11 and 12. CD12 was ovulation.
CD 19 I started light bleeding which lasted two day after a few days of spotting.

I dont know if that was my af or just mid cycle bleeding.

I assumed it was af and im now CD8.
Mine bloated, have cramps and my boobs are sore 
My FF temps are not proving anything.
:cry:


----------



## fingercrossed

AF decided she would show her face this morning :(:(
aww pusskins i know hw you feel when your body is messing with your mind, hope you get some sort of answer soon xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.

Bit of an update for you....

Went to consultant yesterday after dh's bad sa results and he said those dreaded but somewhat inevitable words "very unlikely to conceive without treatment". So the IVF waiting game begins..:hissy:


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Bit of an update for you....
> 
> Went to consultant yesterday after dh's bad sa results and he said those dreaded but somewhat inevitable words "very unlikely to conceive without treatment". So the IVF waiting game begins..:hissy:

I'm so sorry!! :hugs: In the end it will all be worth it when you have your baby, and you WILL have your baby!!


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry about needing the ivf but at least you know whats going on and whay will help! You can destress in that sense. 

Pussikins are your temps before O always that high? do they go up much after O? I am curious cause my temps are a bit higher then usual.. although I think mine are due to travelling but I think it is going to affect my after O temps this month. I would say maybe your last increase in temps could be possible O again? do you take Bvits to lengthen your luteal phase?

The nookie in the car was fun and I love seducing my husband it keeps things exciting and less routine. But now I won't see him till saturday after work :(


----------



## bobobaby

Hope you get your BFP Kelly because you sure worked for it this month!!


Well... I'm feeling a bit like shit right now :hissy: after talking to some people about how DH & I have been trying for 8 months now and them making me feel like its somehow our fault its not happening... as if I have some kind of control over it! I already feel horrible enough that its taking this long, I really don't need opinions from 'super fertile' people or from people who don't even know what they are talking about.:cry: Sorry, rant over...


----------



## Kelly9

Hugs bobobaby! I think we all feel that way at one point of another. I can't help think that if it's taken 10 months there has to be something wrong! But i had a client come in to the bank yesterday while I was working and she was pregnant like 3 months with baby in her arms and she said it took her over a year to conceive her first and it was while she was waiting for her FS appointment that she found out she was pregnant. Another of my coworkers said it took them 2 years. So have faith. DOn't believe anything is wrong with you cause 8 months isn't all that long I guess! Neither is 10 for that matter.


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah I know in the grand scheme 8 months isn't that long... especially since a lot of you brave women have been doing it even longer... it just keeps dragging on!! blah... bad day. Thanks though hun. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Bit of an update for you....
> 
> Went to consultant yesterday after dh's bad sa results and he said those dreaded but somewhat inevitable words "very unlikely to conceive without treatment". So the IVF waiting game begins..:hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I really hate to unload on you ladies, but I have had THE WORST DAY! Let me outline the last 24 hours for you...

Last night my impatient husband just had to find out if the screw we picked up in our truck's tire had punctured through... I'm sure you can imagine the outcome of that one. It's going to cost $700 to get new tires.

I wake up this morning to my husband saying he had a voice mail on his phone from my mom. She called my phone but it had powered off in the night(so now I need a phone also!). Mom needed me right away b/c my grandma (who i'm very close to and who has been battling cancer the last 2 yrs!) was in the emergency rm. Her doctor has advised her to cease the chemo and call hospice. The cancer has spread aggressively to her liver and it is failing.

My teenage sister, Who lives away at boarding school, had a crushing day. For the first time in the 3 years she has been there she said she wanted to come home. So hard to know she is hurting so far away where I can't give her a hug :(

And the proverbial straw on this camels back is the fact that right smack dab in the middle of this :witch: shows up and my uterus thought it would be super cool to see if it could multiply by ripping right in two! I have never in my life been so happy to have scheduled a surgery. AND in all the rush I forgot :witch: was due today and left my pain prescription at home with every scrap of feminine hygiene products I own.

So now I sit here at the end of this epically bad day and the only thing I can say is...
SERIOUSLY? NO REALLY... SERIOUSLY? :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

awww hun!!!!!! I am so sorry your day was crap! It can only get better.

I've got a weird confession to make... my friend who got pregnant without wanting to just found out she is having a boy. I when I heard was all like OMG this is the best day ever! I know it may sound odd but she really wanted a girl and was crushed when she found out it was a boy but here I was super happy. I resented her big time for getting pregnant (and it was her fault never taking her BCP's) and I as everyone knows really want a girl like os bad it hurts, so when I found out she was having a boy it was kind of like a little victory for me. I wouldn't have been able to handle her gloating and gushing and buying pink little cute outfits! It took me ages to come to terms with her having a baby and me not yet being pregnant. Is this weird or wrong? I can't help how I feel! I am still smiling over the fact that she is having a boy and not a girl.


----------



## beauty

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Bit of an update for you....
> 
> Went to consultant yesterday after dh's bad sa results and he said those dreaded but somewhat inevitable words "very unlikely to conceive without treatment". So the IVF waiting game begins..:hissy:

I am sorry Mrs G, i hope your get that BFP you deserve.. Hopefully the ball can start rolling alot more now that they know the outcome.. :hug:

Here if you need to talk.. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pusskins

Kelly9 said:


> So sorry about needing the ivf but at least you know whats going on and whay will help! You can destress in that sense.
> 
> Pussikins are your temps before O always that high? do they go up much after O? I am curious cause my temps are a bit higher then usual.. although I think mine are due to travelling but I think it is going to affect my after O temps this month. I would say maybe your last increase in temps could be possible O again? do you take Bvits to lengthen your luteal phase?
> 
> The nookie in the car was fun and I love seducing my husband it keeps things exciting and less routine. But now I won't see him till saturday after work :(

i am on my 2nd cycles of FF charting and yeah my temps are always high :(
I have no clue what my body is doing, my cycles are irregular.
I dont know when/if im ovulating or when/if my af comes :(

I dont take B Vits but i have been reading up on angus cactus.
Are they any good?

x


----------



## Toptack

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Bit of an update for you....
> 
> Went to consultant yesterday after dh's bad sa results and he said those dreaded but somewhat inevitable words "very unlikely to conceive without treatment". So the IVF waiting game begins..:hissy:

So sorry to hear that Mrs G, but at least now you know where you stand and can start taking appropriate action. Am sure you'll get there in the end :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Wishn,
I am sooo sorry about your horrible day. My fingers are crossed for your grandma's recovery. :hugs: xx


----------



## beauty

Hey girls how are we all today?
On cd23 today i think but no idea when big O is do just getting the nookie in as and when! Isnt it bloody annoying when you dont know your own body and when your AF is due or when the big o is! Suppose you just have to try your best to get that egg every cycle!!

Anyone got anything nice planned for wkend?? I got a new cycle the other week so planning on going on some nice bike rides! Trying to focus on my diet and loosing weight instead of TTC, take my mind of things.. my sis said to me the other day i need to get a life and stop going on and mopping around about TTC.. (I cant believe she said that) i mean i helped her through when she was TTC and it took her 18months but yet she hasnt no time to hear me i suppose now she has her child she isnt interested in listening to me trying for one! lol

Nevermind thats why we have these website with you lovley ladies on here to talk too!

xx


----------



## smokey

Hi there mind if I join you ladies?
Bit about me, im 28 husband is 29 been married for a year but been together nearly 10 years
been ttc officialy for 6 months but unofficialy 8 years (we have never used contraception together) would have thought i would have accidently found that egg by now but no.
I have very irregular cycles up untill last november I only had about 3 a year and was diagnosed with pcos about 10 years ago but since then they have been between 38 - 58 days i know it seems long but its better then it was.
Im currently on CD24 so i think i should be ov either today or tomorrow but thats if i even ov at all.
anyway thats enough for now :)


----------



## beauty

smokey said:


> Hi there mind if I join you ladies?
> Bit about me, im 28 husband is 29 been married for a year but been together nearly 10 years
> been ttc officialy for 6 months but unofficialy 8 years (we have never used contraception together) would have thought i would have accidently found that egg by now but no.
> I have very irregular cycles up untill last november I only had about 3 a year and was diagnosed with pcos about 10 years ago but since then they have been between 38 - 58 days i know it seems long but its better then it was.
> Im currently on CD24 so i think i should be ov either today or tomorrow but thats if i even ov at all.
> anyway thats enough for now :)

Welcome to the Mid term section huni, all the ladies here are friendly and if you need anything just ask! xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Wow! I'm away from the board for a couple of days and I come back to pages and pages of unread posts!

Mrs G :hugs:

I've been having a nightmare week at work. Just crazy amounts of urgent work dumped on me. I've been skipping lunch, barely finding time to go to the ladies and turning a teensy bit crazy. Thank goodness it's a bit quieter this afternoon!

Well I'm CD11 today and temps have been rather erratic. Again. I'm really hoping I don't ov early because DH isn't home until Sunday! 

I've had 2 people in the last 24 hours ask me about whether I'm thinking of starting a family. Pah! One was a guy I used to work with 6 years ago and I bumped into him in the street. He was like "You've been married for ages, shouldn't you be having kids by now?". I smiled sweetly, chirpped "I'm a busy girl, don't you know!", and sauntered off waving my hand airily. That was tough to do!


----------



## bobobaby

wishn2Bmom- I'm so sorry about your terrible day! Hope things start looking up today. :hugs:

Smokey- Welcome to mid term! :wave:


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G i am so sorry hun, how long will you have to wait for IVF?? xxx

Bobobaby oh god i hate those bloody people as well, i have been trying for 11 months now and tbh after 5/6 months friends (who fall preg on the bloody pill) are saying well there must be a problem or others who say 'stop trying and it will happen' Er no it bloody wont cos i wont have :sex: ARGGHHH idiots need to mind there owne business! its not you fault at all hun and dont ever think that it is, sum people can be such arseholes!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes some people can be such arseholes!!!! 

Pussikins do you use opks? I don't know anything about agnus castus but I do know that b vits can lengthen your luteal phase which should be one of the things you should look into cause a luteal phase under 10 days can cause miscarriages before you even know you're preggers. Kind of like a chemical. I hear it can also give you more EWCM which is why I am considering them.

Welcome newbies! The gals here are great!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thank you for the well wishes gals. Today has been better. I am still having a lot of AF related pain, but its all good. I spent most of the day at the hospital with my grandma. She looks a lot better and the doc said her white cell count was up. I think they may let her go tomorrow and she is going Monday to get a 2 opinion about giving up and calling hospice. 
Tomorrow should be good. DH and I are going to a party for the Kentucky Derby. Yes, we have parties around here for a 2 minute horse race :) Its a big deal :rofl: Have a great Saturday :)


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Smokey... :hi:

Wishn, that's funny you mentioned the Kentucky Derby because a lady at work was just talking about going to a Kentucky Derby party tomorrow and we live in New York! :)


----------



## bobobaby

Wishn, Have fun at the Kentucky Derby party! I saw a big segment about that on the Today show today... looks like it'd be fun.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes you can use any reason to have a party!!! Even a race that lasts for a matter of seconds!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hey ladies! I'm watching the Derby DAY LONG coverage right now. It is such a big deal around here it's ridiculous! There is a two week long Derby celebration full of various parties and events and it is all kicked off by the longest fireworks display in the US. "Thunder over Louisville".

As for Derby parties in New York.... Most people hear Derby party up there and say "huh". But there are a few of my fellow KY brethren that bring the festivities with them. My older sister used to live in Brooklyn and threw a Derby party for her kids and friends. No one knew what the heck she was talking about but loved it! Now my little sister goes to the School of American Ballet and lives in their dorms, she said she was going to throw a dorm Derby party! So Fun!!

Well post time is at 6:24 this evening, but most of the fun is all of the pomp and circumstance that goes on leading up to the race! Coverage is on NBC~ Y'all should tune in!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

wishn2Bmom said:


> Hey ladies! I'm watching the Derby DAY LONG coverage right now. It is such a big deal around here it's ridiculous! There is a two week long Derby celebration full of various parties and events and it is all kicked off by the longest fireworks display in the US. "Thunder over Louisville".
> 
> As for Derby parties in New York.... Most people hear Derby party up there and say "huh". But there are a few of my fellow KY brethren that bring the festivities with them. My older sister used to live in Brooklyn and threw a Derby party for her kids and friends. No one knew what the heck she was talking about but loved it! Now my little sister goes to the School of American Ballet and lives in their dorms, she said she was going to throw a dorm Derby party! So Fun!!
> 
> Well post time is at 6:24 this evening, but most of the fun is all of the pomp and circumstance that goes on leading up to the race! Coverage is on NBC~ Y'all should tune in!!!!

I can't believe the outcome! Wow...
My OH and I love to go to the Saratoga race track, so we're familiar with horse races. We've been there a few times for the Traverse.


----------



## Kelly9

We do the calgary stampede out here! They have the chuck wagon races!!!!! Stampede is in July for 10 days and the shows are amazing and everyone dress up as cowboys for the 10 days. 

On a crappier note today was the absolute worst day ever for me, my stupid boss at work was a witch and boy I can't wait for aug 7th cause thats my last day I am so going to tell her off! and then the tenants shower broke in our basement and we ended up having to knock down 2 walls to try and find the water shut off valve for the house which we never did FIND!!!!! SO now I Have to call the city to find out where the underground water valve is outside to see if I can track it into the house so we can finally fix our tenants water problems!!!! If they can't help then we have to fork out a bunch of money for a plumber and who knows how many more walls will end up with damage. Why does everything always go wrong once you get back on your feet from the last disaster?


----------



## bobobaby

My temperature has been dropping the last two days and I've had spotting. AF is almost here. :cry: On to cycle 9...


----------



## Kelly9

Oh bobobaby I am so sorry witch is on her way! *hugs*

Is there a way to manually override ovulation on FF? It moved my dotted cross-hairs to cd19 today but I know it's not right it's just cause my higher temps before O messed everything up.


----------



## BizyBee

Bobo and Kelly: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> My temperature has been dropping the last two days and I've had spotting. AF is almost here. :cry: On to cycle 9...

Sorry hun :hugs: Any update today??



claire99991 said:


> Mrs G i am so sorry hun, how long will you have to wait for IVF?? xxx

Not really sure. Waiting for GP ref and urology report before they'll offer us an initial appointment. Rang them and they said it would be at least July. Might see about going private in the mean time. Assuming I win the lottery of course!!

Hope everyone's ok and had a good weekend.

:hug:


----------



## fingercrossed

sorry mrs G xx
hope you have a gorgeous bundle of joy quickly when you start the ivf xx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. If it's the only way, then bring it on!!

:hug:


----------



## fingercrossed

thats the way, pma :)
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

What's that saying....? That which doesn't kill me can only make me stronger.
Cliched, but true!!!

:hug:


----------



## fingercrossed

gosh mrs G you seem so strong, i will never be dissapointed when i have a bfn again.
you seem such a strong person x well done xx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun, but it's all an act I promise you!! You should see me when :witch: arrives!!!
You develop a thick skin suprisingly quickly when ttc! 

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

Mrs G said:


> Thanks hun, but it's all an act I promise you!! You should see me when :witch: arrives!!!
> You develop a thick skin suprisingly quickly when ttc!
> 
> :hug:

very true :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey hun, how are you? Good feelings about this cycle???


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck Mrs G, I hope IVF works speedily for you!!! You mentioned the cost of it privately does this mean your health care cover it publicly?


----------



## Pusskins

Yeah i use OPK
Got my first +OPK today so bding lots :D

Hope i get my :bfp: this month.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey guys, 

how are we all.... so i had my first positive OPK on friday 01/05/09 and then i had my temp rise today 04/05/09 .. is this normal?
also we did :sex: from thursday- sunday.. now im confused that since i got my first temp rise today.. does that mean we DTD too soon?
DH is exhausted and there is no way i can talk him into another session tonite.. its really so confusing.

Can someone please help?


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> hey guys,
> 
> how are we all.... so i had my first positive OPK on friday 01/05/09 and then i had my temp rise today 04/05/09 .. is this normal?
> also we did :sex: from thursday- sunday.. now im confused that since i got my first temp rise today.. does that mean we DTD too soon?
> DH is exhausted and there is no way i can talk him into another session tonite.. its really so confusing.
> 
> Can someone please help?

Since your temperature has risen today that means you can be done BDing, because you most likely ovulated yesterday. The odds are so so low of anything happening the day after O, so I would guess you are all covered without doing anymore BDing. Your hubby can rest! :) Best wishes for you hun, hoping you get your BFP this time around.


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Sorry hun :hugs: Any update today??

Well its mostly been spotting, but slowly and surely it is definitley AF making her way here. Oh well, just having a rough day feeling sad and sorry for myself... but by tomorrow I'll be ready to look forward to the next cycle.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey sweetie, thanks a lot...
i may give DH a rest tonite.. lol.. my bday tommorow so may be i can get somethig tommorow...
im sorry for :witch: showing up honey.. 
im going fr an ultrasound on Wed to see about PCOS. .a bit stressed but then im relieved in a way atleast we will knw whats wrong and do something abt it :)


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> What's that saying....? That which doesn't kill me can only make me stronger.
> Cliched, but true!!!
> 
> :hug:

So true! Hope you get an appointment soon hun... xx


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Pusskins!!! Good luck catching that egg... :dust:

Hi Aussie, I think you have it covered as your temp goes up after ovulation. Happy Birthday and good luck...


----------



## Kelly9

Happy birthday!!!!!

Good luck with your ultrasound! Fingers crossed that everything comes back clear!

So many BFPS in the may testing thread! 7 already!!!!! and some of the people in my ttc groups weren't even on the list! Crazy! I want some of this luck. DH and I have decided to ttc for only 2 more cycles before stopping for about 14 months due to me going back to university.

FF also finally gave me solid crosshairs on cd19 but I still think I O'd cd18, we didn't BD CD19 so hopefully if I did O on cd19 I will be covered, what do you guys think? Could I have caught that egg? We used preseed everytime but once during the fertile period to so hopefully I will get my BFP before we give up trying! Once we stop we have decided to use the FAM method for contraception so no more BCP or condoms!!! Yay for Fertility awareness method!


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck Mrs G, I hope IVF works speedily for you!!! You mentioned the cost of it privately does this mean your health care cover it publicly?

Thanks :hug:
In theory you can get treatment here on NHS but the waiting time and the number of cycles you get depends on where you live. It's very unfair. In the area we live in we should be able to get 3 cycles on NHS but we think we might pay for 1 privately while we wait.


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: Any update today??
> 
> Well its mostly been spotting, but slowly and surely it is definitley AF making her way here. Oh well, just having a rough day feeling sad and sorry for myself... but by tomorrow I'll be ready to look forward to the next cycle.Click to expand...

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## smokey

Mrs G said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mrs G, I hope IVF works speedily for you!!! You mentioned the cost of it privately does this mean your health care cover it publicly?
> 
> Thanks :hug:
> In theory you can get treatment here on NHS but the waiting time and the number of cycles you get depends on where you live. It's very unfair. In the area we live in we should be able to get 3 cycles on NHS but we think we might pay for 1 privately while we wait.Click to expand...

I didnt realise there was a chance of more then one cycle I always thought it was one chance and then you pay.
Thats good because hubby was having kittens last night about how to pay after the first go.
I start fertility clinic on the 29th so will find out then how much extra help ill need like chlomid or ivf


----------



## cherie

just a quick note it fingercrossed but i had to sign up again but because i couldnt get into my account xx


----------



## Kelly9

Oh, I am not sure what they do out here, I think they give you up to $6000 in health benefits to cover the cost then you have to pay the rest. So if both myself lets say and DH have separate benefits then we would get $12000 but I am hoping that that isn't the case for us because if we needed IVF then we wouldn't be getting our children for many years due to the fact that we have other things that need to be paid off first.


----------



## Pusskins

I am now 1DPO :happydance:

I hope that dam egg is caught hehe

FXed to everyone
:dust:


----------



## Wallie

I got my positive OPK yesterday and already I have tender breasts! FF has not shown that I have ovulated yet but I assume it will tomorrow. Sorry, this is my first cycle of using FF. It's quite a novatly just now but I find I don't sleep right through until my alarm goes off. I assume I'll get used to it and get back to normal.

Hopefully we managed to have enough :sex: this cycle. I think if I asked my OH tonight for more, he would crack up. lol I think we should have started all this ttc when we were alot younger! lol

Sorry to hear Mrs G about having to go through IVF and I hope your wait isn't too long. A girl I used to work with went on IVF and on her first appointment the consultant told her she was actually pregnant. All they did differently was that they gave up smoking 6 months previously.

FX you have a good result from IVF.

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

How is everyone today? Any new symptoms or implantation dips or hpts?


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly9 said:


> How is everyone today? Any new symptoms or implantation dips or hpts?

Nothing to report from me yet. CD15 today and negative OPK's so far. I'm hoping something starts happening soon....


----------



## aneageraussie

i just realized... there r few of us in 2 WW.. im 3 DPO today .
ALso, i got done my ultrasound today.. for PCOS... so im just happy things are moving somewhere for me... i will meet my GP on friday and IF i do have PCOS atleat something will be done for that :)


----------



## bobobaby

Nothing new here either. I am on cd2 and so the :witch: is with me for a couple more days and hopefully she doesn't go visit any of you next!


----------



## Kelly9

So my friend Jess that got pregnant without meaning to (that really upset me) just found out she tested positive for the down syndrome marker trisomy 18. She now has to go in for an amnio to see if the baby has it an if it does has to decide whether or not to abort. I feel so bad for her, I was so upset when she told me she was pregnant and even happy when she told me she was having a boy even though I knew she wanted a girl but now I feel like crap. I just want her baby to be ok. The thing is if the baby does have trisomy 18 the likely hood of it surviving past birth or even to a year old is less then 10 percent. I just wanna cry. It's not fair. The worst thing is the doctor didn't tell her that most babies who have trisomy 18 don't make it long he just said that it is a form of down syndrome... I googled it when I got home to learn about it. I am so frustrated with everything right now! Have any of you ladies with babies ever had an amnio? DOes it hurt? My friend is scared crapless of the procedure and I would like to reassure her everything will be fine.


----------



## bobobaby

Omg, I have no knowledge about any of that, but I am so sorry for your friend. That is terrible news. :cry:


----------



## aneageraussie

it really is a terrible news Kelly.. poor girl.. i feel bad for her..


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah she won't know anything for about 1.5 weeks, she has to get in have the amnio then wait for the results but she is 18 weeks tomorrow so she is going in under urgent cause if she is going to abort they need to know by week 20 at the latest and she is going home for 2 weeks next friday. It sucks


----------



## aneageraussie

i just cant imagine what she must be going through right now..


----------



## wishn2Bmom

:hug: to your friend!

I have never had to go through anything like that, but my mom did when she was preg. with my sister because she was older and considered high risk for that sort of thing. She said that it certainly doesn't tickle, but it's much easier than the childbirth! Also, because of the nature of the situation she said that the waiting and anxiety about your baby would be far worse than the pain of the procedure. 

I certainly hope that they are wrong and her baby is ok. I can't imagine the pain and worry she is going through. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks everyone! I love the support you give people you don't even know! I will all let you know how she makes out once I know any more. She is in my thoughts and prayers to.


----------



## Leila Fae

The poor thing. It's something everyone dreads.

I think I'm 2DPO today although temps haven't confirmed ov day yet. Managed to get a couple of BD sessions in so will have to wait and see.


----------



## Pusskins

Leila Fae said:


> The poor thing. It's something everyone dreads.
> 
> I think I'm 2DPO today although temps haven't confirmed ov day yet. Managed to get a couple of BD sessions in so will have to wait and see.

Im also 2dpo today.

Got another temp dip, cramping and brown discharge.
Can implantation happen that early?


----------



## Kelly9

No I don't think implantation can. It could be left over ovulation spotting maybe. Good luck! I will be in the 1ww tomorrow!!!!! (My ticker is one day off, to lazy to fix) I am hoping for a nice temp dip tomorrow when I stick that good old thermometer in my mouth.


----------



## bobobaby

The earliest I've ever heard of implantation happening is at 4 days... but even that's somewhat uncommon. Also implantation bleeding occurs a while after implantation, so that would be too early for that at 2dpo. I agree with Kelly, it might be left over from ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

Worst week ever... although I have to say I got signed off work for 2 weeks. I have been having issues with a bully of a boss and today things kind of hit a head and now i am using my 2 weeks off to find a new job. I just hope I can find one so I don't have to stay there for long. I was originally going to quit for Aug 7th but now I want out now. I think I am to stressed out and wound up to get pregnant this cycle. I am just going to write it off all together.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies... im 4 DPO today and nothing much happening to me apart from odd twinges in abdomen and short periods of sore boobs.. 
last cycle.. i had MASSIVE sore boobs 5-8 DPO and i thought that was it but then :witch: arrived... so not sure what to think any more.. i will be getting my ultrasound report tommorow and will see if there is any PCOS in me..
and then things will start moving forward in right DIRECTION.. so im feeling very positive today...


----------



## bobobaby

That's great that you will find out tomorrow Aneageraussie! I'm excited for you since things are moving in the right direction. I've noticed that a lot of you have been to the Dr. Did they take you all seriously or try to brush it off? I'm just afraid if I try to go to the doctor at 9 months TTC they won't take me seriously, so I haven't bothered going in.


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks hun.. well luckily my dr. is very considerate.. he has always taken me seriously and in March after 7 months of TTC i went to him he immediately asked me to go for blodd tests and when my girlie hormone level came low he gave me a refferal for ultrasound.. i put that off for 2 months.. cuz iwas nervous.. but then when i went to him when i got flu he was quiet persistent and asked me to go to ultrasound and so i decided i will..
im really lucky to have an understanding dr...


----------



## BizyBee

Oh Kelly, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. My thoughts and prayers are with her. I hope they are wrong and everything turns out fine.... :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Her apt is tomorrow for the amnio so hopefully it won't take long to get the results... will update you all when I know.


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> That's great that you will find out tomorrow Aneageraussie! I'm excited for you since things are moving in the right direction. I've noticed that a lot of you have been to the Dr. Did they take you all seriously or try to brush it off? I'm just afraid if I try to go to the doctor at 9 months TTC they won't take me seriously, so I haven't bothered going in.

I found that they wouldn't do anything for me but has your OH had SA done? They should do that without too much bother (mainly cos it's a lot cheaper than our tests!! - oh so cynical!!) If not I would def get him to do one.

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Small temp dip today 7dpo hopefully it shoots up tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> Small temp dip today 7dpo hopefully it shoots up tomorrow!

FX hun - for you and your friend.
:hug:


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> That's great that you will find out tomorrow Aneageraussie! I'm excited for you since things are moving in the right direction. I've noticed that a lot of you have been to the Dr. Did they take you all seriously or try to brush it off? I'm just afraid if I try to go to the doctor at 9 months TTC they won't take me seriously, so I haven't bothered going in.
> 
> I found that they wouldn't do anything for me but has your OH had SA done? They should do that without too much bother (mainly cos it's a lot cheaper than our tests!! - oh so cynical!!) If not I would def get him to do one.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

He hasn't had a sperm analysis done. (oh boy, that'll be fun to get done! :dohh: ) What kind of doctor would I call for that? Also, did you girls just call up and say you wanted to make an appointment to get your hubby's sperm checked?? Sorry I don't even know how to go about this!! Any opinions to get me going in the right way would be appreciated! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I just went to my family doctor and requested one, out here you need to get a referral to be able to have an SA or any fertility tests done. Good luck


----------



## bobobaby

My OH's family doctor is the same guy he had as a little kid, lol. I'm pretty sure he won't get a SA done from him. I'll figure something out eventually, but in the meantime I think I'll avoid it. Ignorance is bliss... for now.


----------



## Kelly9

No the family doctor just gives you the referral he doesn't to the collection. You typically have to go to a place that can analyze it pretty fast after it being produced into the cup so don't worry about that just get the referral from your Dr.


----------



## bobobaby

Okay thanks! I think we are going to try a little while longer before going to the Dr. and hopefully we'll get a bfp without any help. *praying*


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you do to!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello!

Well I'm 3 (possibly 4 - FF and I don't agree!) DPO (ignore my ticker!) so am now launched into the 2WW. I'm trying not to symptom spot rofl:) but did notice slightly sore BBs this morning. Mind you I had that last month and it all came to nothing. I had a blob of EWCM this morning (a bit delayed methinks). I've only had it once before and that was 3DPO last month. I think my body is confused. It's not the only one!


----------



## Toptack

I sympathise - am 8dpo and symptom spotting like crazy! I always promise myself that I won't test until I miss a period, but think I may crumble this month... x


----------



## claire99991

hiya girls, just bk from my holidays hope your all ok xxxx

i have made a little announcement in the BFP section ;)

good luck to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls, just bk from my holidays hope your all ok xxxx
> 
> i have made a little announcement in the BFP section ;)
> 
> good luck to you all xxxxxx


:wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Mrs G

bobobaby said:


> He hasn't had a sperm analysis done. (oh boy, that'll be fun to get done! :dohh: ) What kind of doctor would I call for that? Also, did you girls just call up and say you wanted to make an appointment to get your hubby's sperm checked?? Sorry I don't even know how to go about this!! Any opinions to get me going in the right way would be appreciated! :)

I agree with the other girls. I sent DH to the GP and he then sent him to the microbiology department at the hopsital with his little pot of goodies!!!


----------



## Mrs G

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls, just bk from my holidays hope your all ok xxxx
> 
> i have made a little announcement in the BFP section ;)
> 
> good luck to you all xxxxxx

YYAAYYY!!! About time we got another one!!:happydance:

So pleased for you hun

:hug:


----------



## aneageraussie

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls, just bk from my holidays hope your all ok xxxx
> 
> i have made a little announcement in the BFP section ;)
> 
> good luck to you all xxxxxx


OMG claire... way to go girl... so so so so happy for u :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toptack

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls, just bk from my holidays hope your all ok xxxx
> 
> i have made a little announcement in the BFP section ;)
> 
> good luck to you all xxxxxx

:wohoo: Wooooooohoooooooo!!!! :wohoo:

Fab news to brighten up everyone's Friday afternoon - congrats!


----------



## Kelly9

Wow may certainly is the month for BFPs!!! Congrats!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Hooray!!!*I am SO happy for you Claire! Job well done my dear :) I needed your good news so bad this week. Thank you!!! See you soon~ (did you catch that? Thats some PMa right there hehe)


----------



## BizyBee

Claire, I already posted but had to say it here too. :yipee: Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

bobobaby said:


> He hasn't had a sperm analysis done. (oh boy, that'll be fun to get done! :dohh: ) What kind of doctor would I call for that? Also, did you girls just call up and say you wanted to make an appointment to get your hubby's sperm checked?? Sorry I don't even know how to go about this!! Any opinions to get me going in the right way would be appreciated! :)

I spoke to my gynea about it. She's the one who gave me the paperwork/cup and instructions on where to bring it. My family Dr. has also been my OH's Dr. since he was little and fortunately, I didn't have to go through him.


----------



## Kelly9

How is everyone today? Nothing interesting at all has happened to my temps so at 9dpo I am sure af will be coming this month. I had such high hopes with using preseed for the first time. Boo!


----------



## beauty

Hi girsl thought i would post see how your all getting on and wot cd your on as no one posted for a while, and were not giving up on our BFP yet girls!!

I am on cd33 today however dont know when or if ovulated yet so just a bit of a waiting game for me! I have been real good this cycle and not checked CM or CP or used any OPKs and it felt GOOD!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good for you beauty!!! I'm just hanging out on 11dpo not testing till thursday if AF doesn't show. ALthough I suspect BFN.


----------



## Mrs G

beauty said:


> Hi girsl thought i would post see how your all getting on and wot cd your on as no one posted for a while, and were not giving up on our BFP yet girls!!
> 
> I am on cd33 today however dont know when or if ovulated yet so just a bit of a waiting game for me! I have been real good this cycle and not checked CM or CP or used any OPKs and it felt GOOD!!
> 
> xxxxx

Loving the chilled out approach beauty :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I can happily say that I think Clomid helped me ovulate and I am around 2 dpo today (CD21). I definitely felt twinges/cramps and had EWCM for a few days. I also had progressively darker OPK's. This is the first time I've knowingly been in the TWW and it's exciting. It also seems like I'm on track for a shorter cycle. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay bizybee!!! I just hope your number of time in the 2ww are short that way you never get frustrated with it!


----------



## Toptack

Yay bizybee, that sounds promising! Fancy swapping a bit of your long cycle-itis for some of my short cycle-itis? I had another 22 day cycle with a 9 day lp. Am so fed up... :cry:


----------



## beauty

Toptack said:


> Yay bizybee, that sounds promising! Fancy swapping a bit of your long cycle-itis for some of my short cycle-itis? I had another 22 day cycle with a 9 day lp. Am so fed up... :cry:

Arh huni i would like to swop cycles.. lol

Dont get fed up huni, i know how rubbish it is i mean i am on cycle 7 and really think its never gonna happen!! I got OH doing sperm tests this week an me off to gyno next week but its all scary i just maybe want peace of mind to make sure everything is ok, i understand how crap and down you feel.. Stay strong huni :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I had a temp drop this morning so looks like witch is on her way. I am hoping she'll come today or tomorrow so I can get an early head start on to my feb cycle.


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly9 said:


> Yay bizybee!!! I just hope your number of time in the 2ww are short that way you never get frustrated with it!

Thanks hun. Although, I don't know if anything could frustrate me more than a 70+ cycle. Hopefully I won't have to find out! FX...


----------



## BizyBee

Toptack, wouldn't it be great if we could combine ours and end up with a normal length cycle?

Kelly, :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

lol. I have never had one longer then 36 days and that was a one timer when I first came off BCP but I can see how frustrating it can be! I hate that I am about 4 days behind the 28 day cycle. I wish I were 28 days! Then things would happen a little sooner!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hi all, many apologies for my absence this week. The universe has decided to shit on my family and I :hissy:

Kelly: sorry to hear about the temp drop :(

Well, I filled all of you in on my poor grandma and her being admitted to the hospital about a week and a half ago. Since then the shit has really hit the fan. Especially the last 48 hrs. I am more tired than I have ever been in my life! Here goes.... (deap breath in....)

She was in the most horrible hospital EVER. Her care was terrible and we felt we had to be there all the time to make sure they were doing things right.

She was there for 8 days and was sent home on Saturday.

Sunday night Mother's Day she went downhill fast! She became very weak, was not lucid and spiked a fever.

We took her to the emergency room (different hospital), she was taken very good care of and admitted to the cancer center at the hospital.

I left the hospital at 4am Monday morning and was able to get to sleep around 6am.

I was awoken at 7:45 am to be told to go over to my grandma's house because the house had been burglarized in the night!

All they took was the TV and thank GOD, left my sleeping grandfather upstairs alone!

later that day my Grandfather was so spooked that he was checkeing all of the locks on the house and locked himself out :( He has muscular distrophy so this was very sad and pathetic. Poor guy!

The only good news in this saga of an update is that grandma has been put on antibiotics and is feeling much better. Sadly though, we don't know if she will ever be able to go home as the cancer is spreading rapidly:cry:

So thats where i've been. Sorry about the novel:blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Aw wish2bmom! Hugs! I hope things start to look better for you and your family. If anything happier things should start happening cause you have had your share of bad luck for a while. 

Temp drop does suck but I knew AF was coming. I don't think I will ever get a BFP so tonight I enjoyed a nice alcoholic beverage and an energy drink. Yummy! On to cycle 11 in a matter of days, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## bobobaby

wishn2bmom- :hug: :hug: I'm so sorry hun. Hope things start looking up.


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> Aw wish2bmom! Hugs! I hope things start to look better for you and your family. If anything happier things should start happening cause you have had your share of bad luck for a while.
> 
> Temp drop does suck but I knew AF was coming. I don't think I will ever get a BFP so tonight I enjoyed a nice alcoholic beverage and an energy drink. Yummy! On to cycle 11 in a matter of days, hopefully tomorrow.

Sorry the :witch: is coming. Its nice to keep track of temps so you know where you are at in your cycle, but its sure a huge blow when it start getting lower when you want it to stay higher!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I just checked cervix and it is open with red near the opening so I know I am for sure out this month. It's just super hard to stay positive every month when nothing, I mean every month that goes by I find it harder and harder to believe nothing is wrong with me. I have wanted kids for so long that I guess I just assumed it would happen and now I Have to deal with possibly being infertile. Thank god my apt is in just over 2 weeks, at least knowing what to do next will help.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Oh Kelly hun, don't loose faith! We will all have our babies. It's just a matter of time. Enjoy some booze in the mean time :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Wishin, sorry you had to go through all of that hun. :hugs:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Thanks for the support everyone. You're wonderful! 
As for you miss Kelly... I know how hard it is to keep your chin up, but trust me, just going to the doc will make you feel SO much better. Even though she thought there was something wrong I found comfort in just moving forward period! I wish you all kinds of luck at your appt. All will be fine in the end. You'll see *


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I dunno I think I will be happy to stop ttc after 2 more cycles. I can't take the BNF every month its getting way to hard. I get super upset everytime AF shows up even though I don't symptom spot and don't think I am pregnant every month it still sucks. There is just no way to minimize the pain. Friends was on last night and it was the episode where chandler and monica get their twin babies and I was just blubbing it was so upsetting and I am so sick and tired of being upset whenever I see baby related things. 2 more months then I Am out for a while and at this point I hope those months go by fast so I can give up for a while.


----------



## Mrs G

wishin, so sorry to hear about your grandparents. :hug: what sort of a**e hole steals from old people?????:hissy:

Kelly, sorry she got you hun. Know it's hard but like the other girls said, our time will come, just waiting is a pain in the backside!:hug:

How's everyone else??


----------



## bobobaby

I still have one more week until I ovulate so just waiting to get started. For the first week of this cycle I have been lower then ever... like I totally crashed. Its getting so tough!:cry: But the last two days I have been trying to have a PMA. My sweet husband has been such a life saver to me,:cloud9: without him I'm sure I'd still be in bed crying. Anyways, doing much better at being positive for the last 2 days.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies.. i knw mood is getting down in this forum .. but just think about this... the worst is over.. the only thing that will come will be better then past few months and our time will come.. i sayd its just around the corner and we have to walk just that distance and we all will have our babies...

so head up guys.. our time is coming soon... :)


----------



## BizyBee

Ditto Aussie! PMA for all of us...


----------



## Kelly9

Bobobaby we seem to be in similar moods only I am still in the tearful mind frame at the moment. Once witch comes and goes I will be all set for the next cycle, it should show it's face tomorrow sometime.


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> Bobobaby we seem to be in similar moods only I am still in the tearful mind frame at the moment. Once witch comes and goes I will be all set for the next cycle, it should show it's face tomorrow sometime.

:hugs: this sucks and keeps getting worse. it'll all be worth it in the end!


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies, 
Understanding how tough this TTC is, i cant believe how hard it gets more each cycle!!
I really feel for us all as we so want them BFP.. I know im out this cycle, dont think i had enough sex near ovulation which i think just passed!! I think my AF is due in about a week or so time going off pervious cycles and i just know that it will arrive!! So i am then onto cycle 8.. I am not reglious at all but i do find myself sometimes praying for my BFP..

All i can say girls is sit tight as were soon be pregnant and were be over the moon and all this hard work and tears will soon be a thing of the past.. PMA girls thats what we all need!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

I think I'm about to be out too as my temps have started their usual nose-dive. I'm very disappointed because I can't try for the next 2 cycles as DH will be away working. By the time he's back I'll be on my 11th cycle since starting TTC.

On the plus side my life outside TTC is very busy at the moment - DH and I have just put in an offer on our first house (and it's been accepted - yay!) so I'm busy with solicitors and mortgage brokers. I'm also performing in a show in June so I have rehearsals for that. I'm currently enjoying a superb holiday in Shropshire but a BFP this week would have been the icing on the cake. Oh well, you can't have everything.

Another plus is that a friend has asked me to be one of her birthing partners (alongside her hubby) and she's taking a course in hypnobirthing in June which I will be accompanying her to. I feel so touched and honoured to be asked - all very exciting!

The only thing that would make my life complete at the moment would be a BFP... oh and not having to go back to work on Monday as I know I've got an awful week ahead of me! :rofl:


----------



## bobobaby

oooooh Congratulations on the house!!


----------



## skittles

Hi Ladies

Mind if I come join you...i have been lurking in the background esp on the mid term thread for a couple of months and decided today that i would like to bring some well needed PMA and :hugs: to the group!

My hubby and I have been trying for 8 months...on day 7 of cycle 9 now..i think my nearest cycle buddy is Bohobaby:winkwink:. Much like all of you I have been struggling to cope with the last few months of the :witch: still arriving but after seeing Claire and LOL78 :bfp: i think I have finally come to accept it just takes some of us a bit longer.....

I did have a miscarriage 7 years ago at 6+2(unplanned) with my then boyfriend now hubby so have been convinced now it is taking forever something must be wrong....but I've come to learn on B & B that getting pregnant is a tricky business especially when you really want it to happen fast.

Anyways just wanted to say hi to you and send you lots of babydust and keep your spirits up cause as Angie said it will happen for all of us we just have to be patient:rofl:. 

PMA and :hug:all round for the mid term girls!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey skittles welcome and thanks for the touching message! It does seem things have been harder in this group for a couple of days now. I am starting to pull my self together for cycle 11. I expect witch today but she is taking her dear sweet time coming. I would not have made it through some of the harder times in the past couple of months if it weren't for BnB. DH loves me but I think all the baby talk does his head in.


----------



## bobobaby

Welcome Skittles!!:hi:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Welcome Skittles! Glad to have you *


----------



## aneageraussie

hey guys,

12 DPO today and broke down and tested :bfn: .. i tested only because there is a party at work and i wanted to knw if i can drink a glass or two of wine..oh well... looks like i can get wasted now...

i m still not convinced cuz i had AF like cramps all week last week and last night too... my backache was bad.. and i NEVER get backache as a PMS....

so dunno what to think....


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> hey guys,
> 
> 12 DPO today and broke down and tested :bfn: .. i tested only because there is a party at work and i wanted to knw if i can drink a glass or two of wine..oh well... looks like i can get wasted now...
> 
> i m still not convinced cuz i had AF like cramps all week last week and last night too... my backache was bad.. and i NEVER get backache as a PMS....
> 
> so dunno what to think....

Many woman don't get BFP's until 14 dpo or even 18 dpo! Your not out yet! May has been a lucky month for a couple of us girls so far so hopefully it'll keep being lucky!!


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks bobobaby... im not going for party at work tonite.. just dnt feel up to it...
im waiting for my holidays next week... going to Singapore and malaysia for a week... that will keep my mind off things..
:shrug:


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> thanks bobobaby... im not going for party at work tonite.. just dnt feel up to it...
> im waiting for my holidays next week... going to Singapore and malaysia for a week... that will keep my mind off things..
> :shrug:

oooooh that sounds like an awesome trip! Have fun!! next weekend is a 3 days weekend for us here and we are going up to the mountains to stay at my OH's father's cabin with his siblings and parents. Hopefully I O before then or else we'll have to have some quiet :sex:! ;)


----------



## aneageraussie

thats what i was thinknig.... may be i will O during holidays and will have some good hotel sex ;)


----------



## Kelly9

quiet BD can be fun to! Especially if you're not normally quiet! DH and I see it as a challenge! We've gotten pretty good! :rofl:

I will be O'ing the day of my FS appointment next month! lol maybe it will work to my advantage but who knows. I have been thinking about having sex about 5 days before I would normally O then making DH hold it all in till the day before I O getting a good 4 days worth in one go, what do you guys think? My reasoning is the sperm will be mature and there is always a lot more when it's been a couple of days. I am running out of things to try.... lol


----------



## skittles

Thanks for the welcome ladies! 

Sounds like we all have some nice relaxing hols/breaks coming up maybe that will do the trick hey...I'm off to a wedding in the lake district this weekend should be lovely will maybe get some :sex:so the spermies are not too old before O next week:blush:! 

Angie-i agree with Bohobaby you might just be too early for that BFP...it is not over till :witch: arrives.

Kelly- its crazy hey how we try something different each month in the hope it might work...last month we bd every day from CD 12 leading up to 0. Am planning on every other day this month and not temping or using OPK...we'll see what happens! I really feel TTC has been completely taking over my life so am gonna try real hard this month to not be so obsessed. 

Having said that it is lovely to be able to chat with you girls!


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> quiet BD can be fun to! Especially if you're not normally quiet! DH and I see it as a challenge! We've gotten pretty good! :rofl:
> 
> I will be O'ing the day of my FS appointment next month! lol maybe it will work to my advantage but who knows. I have been thinking about having sex about 5 days before I would normally O then making DH hold it all in till the day before I O getting a good 4 days worth in one go, what do you guys think? My reasoning is the sperm will be mature and there is always a lot more when it's been a couple of days. I am running out of things to try.... lol

I agree quiet sex is really fun. Cause usually we are somewhat loud.. :blush:
It might be a good idea to have a bunch of spermies saved up, but I think I would try to have 3 days worth instead of 4 days. 4 days almost seems like it would be too long since a release. :dohh: Gotta keep them somewhat fresh?! haha, but I don't really know! What do you other girls think??


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Ladies - May I join you all as I am now on cycle number 6 - been ttc since begining of November so on my 7th Month!:hissy:

Im in limbo as I have been lerking around the ttc forum but are seeing so many 1st cycle :bfp:'s and think how do they do it?

I feel I dont really fit in anymore so was wondering if I could park my bottom in here?

This is my first month using the CBFM - still waiting to ovulate - on a "normal" cycle would be around CD18-20 but as my last cycle was 42 whole days - I am not getting my hopes up to O anytime soon.

NYNM x


----------



## Toptack

Hi all

Welcome NewYearNewMe - please feel free to park your bottom and make yourself comfortable!

How's everyone doing? Looks like its been a bit of a tough month for a lot of us... I always think that it's particularly unfair that you have to get the crappy :bfn: at the precise time of the month when you are feeling most emotional. :hug: to everyone xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah BFN's during that emotional time are why we get fed up so quick I think.

Well witch got me first thing this morning so I guess I really did ovulate on CD 19! CD1 cycle 11 onwards and upwards.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Well a little background about me so im not a total stranger.
I am 25 years old DH is 26, we have been together for 6 and a half years and happily married for 11 months. we both work fulltime and have been living together for over two years. our ttc journey started in november last year and last cycle was a hard one as i ended up being over a week late with nothing but :bfn: it was so hard - ended up going to docs and got myself into such a state. We are on our 6th cycle now ttc our first little bundle of joy. I cant wait till that day when we become mommy and daddy to our own little bambino.


----------



## bobobaby

NewYearNewMe said:


> Hi Ladies - May I join you all as I am now on cycle number 6 - been ttc since begining of November so on my 7th Month!:hissy:
> 
> Im in limbo as I have been lerking around the ttc forum but are seeing so many 1st cycle :bfp:'s and think how do they do it?
> 
> I feel I dont really fit in anymore so was wondering if I could park my bottom in here?
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM - still waiting to ovulate - on a "normal" cycle would be around CD18-20 but as my last cycle was 42 whole days - I am not getting my hopes up to O anytime soon.
> 
> NYNM x

Welcome!! I've also noticed a lot of 1st cycle BFP's in the TTC section. What the hell?? How are they doing that!? Lucky girls.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies..
13 dpo today and after :bfn: yesterday.. my temp dipped further down... so basically im out for another month.. :(
:witch: is due latest by monday... really looking forawrd to go to holidays nw...
i hope may be change of scene will be lucky for us..
btw.. talk abt packing stuff for holidays.. OPK , thermometer, pre-seed... cant beleive they r my priorities...
:rofl:

TTC is indeed taking on my life..


----------



## Kelly9

Ugh I am sooooooooo crampy! Is it weird that I can actually feel my uterus in pain and not just cramps? My actual uterus on top of the cramps is extremely painful like if I try to push out my belly purposely I get sharp stabbing throbbing pains, anyone else get this? It's only been happening the last 4 cycles.

I printed off my FF charst for the FS apt and already have them in my purse!!! The apt is not for 2.5 more weeks! hahaha didn't want to forget them!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

aneageraussie said:


> hey ladies..
> 13 dpo today and after :bfn: yesterday.. my temp dipped further down... so basically im out for another month.. :(
> :witch: is due latest by monday... really looking forawrd to go to holidays nw...
> i hope may be change of scene will be lucky for us..
> btw.. talk abt packing stuff for holidays.. OPK , thermometer, pre-seed... cant beleive they r my priorities...
> :rofl:
> 
> TTC is indeed taking on my life..

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

*So true!*


----------



## Leila Fae

Warning - ranting coming up!

Considering I've just been on holiday for a week I am ridiculously stressed out about EVERYTHING!

Admittedly the day before we went on hols we put an offer in on a house (the first house we'd viewed!) and it was accepted the next day so we're trying to sort out mortgages (weren't expecting to put an offer in so soon - this house was completely unexpected). 10 mins before the call from the agent I'd received a call from my Mum telling me my Dad's in hospital with a suspected heart attack. It turns out it wasn't a heart attack but they don't know what it is. They can't do the angiogram until they've sorted out some kidney problems - next week we'll know if he needs surgery. On top of a whole other load of stress which is far too long winded and boring to go into I started spotting today so AF will be arriving tomorrow. :cry: 

I really thought I had some symptoms this month and I can't try for the next 2 cycles as DH is working away from home so I'm really disappointed. It's been 8/9 months now and I'm totally out of PMA.

I'm considering ditching temp charting - yes it makes me feel in control (although I'm totally not) but I know that my cycles are regular and I know that I ov at about the same time (LP is rather short but I'm putting that out of my mind as I can't deal with that just now) so I'm starting to think that temping is actually costing me more psychologically (especially during 2WW) than I am gaining. After 7 cycles of charting I may leave it until DH is back home for a few months.

Don't know whether I'm strong enough to stop! :rofl:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Oh hun i'm sorry. When it rains it pours. And friggin  has impeccable timing when we're stressed out! I have to say though... we have not been trying this month because of my surgery next week, and just having these couple of weeks off has made me feel refreshed. I recommend  *


----------



## Toptack

My specialist told me that he's not that keen on temping as it can "drive you a bit loopy" if you have to do it for any length of time! Having said that, he then asked me to to keep temping for the next 3 months in order to get a full picture of what's going on, so he clearly thinks it's useful...


----------



## aneageraussie

update on me : :witch: arrived full force this morning and im so so crampy right now...
it means i will be O during holidays.... oh well here is to holiday baby making...


----------



## Mrs G

Leila - BIG :hug:
It might be worth having a bit of time "off". Like you say you know your cycle. Are you taking bvits for LP? I'm on B100 and ov seems to have moved forward this month. 

I know it sounds corny, but I do believe that things happen for a reason, and with DH working away and the new house it may be that a couple of months is the time you need to get sorted. 

Now we've been told we can have treatment in July I feel much more focused. Before, if someone had said to me you won't get pg for at least another 2 months it would have been a disaster!!! Maybe you also need a bit of time.

You know where I am.
:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there leila, the tough time will pass!! Sometimes I wonder if not ttc for a month or 2 would be a great break, I'm going to find out soon enough if we don't conceive in the next 2 cycles as we'll be putting it on hold for about a year!!!! I keep wondering if I will be strong enough to do it... I just think knowing I am for sure not preggers would be better then always thinking maybe and then getting AF. Buying a house is also a wonderful yet super stressy time so take it easy and think of clear blue skies!


----------



## Leila Fae

Thanks guys!

Still dithering about whether to keep charting or not. AF hasn't shown up properly yet - just a bit of spotting yesterday and today. On the plus side I'm on 12DPO today which is the longest LP I've ever had so that's a big improvement for me. My temps are looking a bit odd for the last week but I've slept in a different place every night as we were on holiday and what with that, the house and my Dad I've been all over the place so I think that would affect my temps.

Aneageraussie, hope you have fun with holiday baby making! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

yay for longer lp!!!!!! 12 days is nice and safe to!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome NewYearNewMe and Skittles. :hi:

Hi everyone, I haven't been on as much the past few days. I am around 8 dpo today and no real symptoms yet. I have been taking the progesterone since CD18 and luckily it hasn't caused any side effects. I want to POAS, but I am going to be good and wait.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Just for the record... yesterday I was on CD 18. I woke up spotting and now  is here in all her glory. WTF. Two and a half freaking weeks... that was it! I have always been spot on regular, I guess stress really can jack up your cycles *


----------



## BizyBee

Wow Wishin, an 18 day cycle? That's the complete opposite of my problem, but it isn't any better. Good luck at your lap on Wednesday!


----------



## beauty

Hey girls
Not feeling PMA .. got gyno tomoz about long cycles but got feeling they wont give me anything etc until maybe a next appointment.. on cd40 today so think AF due this week.. doesnt seem to be gettin any shorter these cycles!!
xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls!

aussie, boo for :witch: but YAY for holiday ov!!!

wishn and beauty :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is ok.
I've got constipation!!! Thought I'd share! :rofl:


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> aussie, boo for :witch: but YAY for holiday ov!!!
> 
> wishn and beauty :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> I've got constipation!!! Thought I'd share! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: thanks for sharing!! :laugh2:
Go drink lots of coffee! That may help! ;)


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> aussie, boo for :witch: but YAY for holiday ov!!!
> 
> wishn and beauty :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> I've got constipation!!! Thought I'd share! :rofl:

:rofl: Hope you had a cup of coffee and you're feeling better.


----------



## Kelly9

All bran does the trick to! It's a problem I have to deal with frequently enough and one cup of all bran and I am all set till the next time.

Witch is officially gone! Whoot 2 day cycle with spotting for the 3rd!


----------



## Leila Fae

:witch: is on her way out for me too.

Have decided to ditch temp charting for a couple of months while DH is away as it's causing me more stress than benefit! I'll probably take it up again when DH is back so I can start ov spotting again!

I need to eliminate all the unnecessary stress I can at the moment. On top of TTC and house buying I found out yesterday that my Dad needs a triple heart bypass. He's been in hospital for the last week while they tried to stabilise his kidney function (which is a bit rubbish - along with him being diabetic) and is being referred to another hospital for the op. Don't know when that's going to happen though. In the mean time my Mum is running herself ragged dashing to and from work and the hospital. 

Oh, and I have to keep on working at a job I don't like! :rofl:

It's times like this that I really could do with having DH home. Sigh.


----------



## Toptack

Oh god Leila Fae, so sorry to hear about all your stresses at the moment. It never rains, does it... I think you're probably doing the right thing to ditch the temp charting while DH is away, better to have a bit of a break from it all. 

Is there any hope of changing jobs any time soon? I know it's probably not the best time to be looking, but getting stuck in to a job hunt might be a distraction from everything else, if you can face doing it.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Leila - :hugs: You have been hit with so many things lately. Sorry hun! Hope your decision to stop temping helps reduce your stress (that's why I don't temp) and things get better soon. xx


----------



## Mrs G

Leila, :hug: Hope your dad is ok hun.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope everything works out for your dad! And I know what you mean about a job you don't like. I have been on stress leave the last 2 weeks and am going back tomorrow... not looking forward to it. I like the job but its the boss that makes me a ball of nerves. SO the outcome is the same, I don't want to go. I am kind of eager to be getting back it does get a little boring here but only if the boss leaves me alone otherwise I'll end up a stress ball again.


----------



## skittles

Leila - really sorry to hear about your dad and hope everything goes ok....it is so true that when it rains it pours......i agree that maybe looking for another job might actually just be the nice distraction you need to conceive.

Kelly- my best friend is also going through the same thing on stress leave as a result of a mean bullying boss- I just don't understand why people have to be so nasty. But despite all the stress you will get your :bfp:. i read an article written for all us going bonkers over the stress of ttc and it basically came to the conclusion that unless stress is causing major fluctuations to your cycle it will not stop you conceiving any slower than if you are stress free:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

SKittles, I heard the same thing. I don't put not getting my bfp down to stress my cycles are always within 2 days of each other so no major fluctuations. I mostly get upset and want to cry at work with my boss but I only have another 2.5 months to go before I am gearing up to being back in school and am quitting that job so I just have to make it a little longer before I can tell off! :rofl: thinking about what I would say to her keeps me going. Although I am having an increase in heart rate just thinking of going back tomorrow. It's only a 3.5 hour shift though.. I CAN DO IT!

You gals are wonderful by the way so listening and supportive. This site has become an addiction for me! THANKS!


----------



## aneageraussie

Leila Fae said:


> :witch: is on her way out for me too.
> 
> Have decided to ditch temp charting for a couple of months while DH is away as it's causing me more stress than benefit! I'll probably take it up again when DH is back so I can start ov spotting again!
> 
> I need to eliminate all the unnecessary stress I can at the moment. On top of TTC and house buying I found out yesterday that my Dad needs a triple heart bypass. He's been in hospital for the last week while they tried to stabilise his kidney function (which is a bit rubbish - along with him being diabetic) and is being referred to another hospital for the op. Don't know when that's going to happen though. In the mean time my Mum is running herself ragged dashing to and from work and the hospital.
> 
> Oh, and I have to keep on working at a job I don't like! :rofl:
> 
> It's times like this that I really could do with having DH home. Sigh.

:hugs: Leila... i hope things work out well for ur dad...
So 1 day for me before i go for holidays....
and as for temping.. i m not doing it this cycle.. anways i will be going to holidays and dnt think my sleeping pattern will be regular so decided no temping and above all i dnt want to stress myself to do temping..
i was thinknig not to carry my OPK sticks with me and go by dates.. i usually O 12CD and i have confirmed for past few cycles...
so going au naturale this cycle..
I hope it works out. :)


----------



## bobobaby

Have fun on your holiday aneageraussie!! Hope its just what you need to get that baby. 
I am waiting to O within a couple more days and going on a nice 3 days weekend at DH's familys cabin up in the mountains.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck with not temping!!! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Leila~ we are kind of in the same boat right now. I even hate my job too! If you ever want to, feel free to pm me.

As for stress and concieving... with a short 17 day cycle this month and massive amounts of stress I would say that this month was a perfect example of what that article was talking about!

For me today... I had my pre-op appointment this morning and then spent the rest of the day at University of Kentucky Hospital where my grandmother has been readmitted....again. This time she isn't lucid. Thought there was a dog runny around the ER, and asked where I was when I was sitting right in front of her. It was kind of funny though when my mom joked about my surgery tomorrow being a boob job grandma thought she was serious, and she is so confused that she really thinks I am having a boob job 

Now I am sitting at home trying to eat as much as I possibly can before midnight  Just watched Dancing With the Stars... WHAT? WOW.

ugh~ lap in the morning. I will be glad to have this over with. *


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck on your lap wishin. How long till they actually give you results? 

Yay FS apt in 2 weeks and counting!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thanks Kelly~ I should know something as soon as I regain consciousness!! Instant gratification... gotta love it :happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

Good luck with the lap Wishn, and sorry to hear your grandmother is back in hospital!

Thanks for all your supportive comments ladies, it means a lot. It helps to be able to vent a bit!

My mum and sister saw my dad yesterday and he's not doing so great - lots of kidney pain as the dye is working its way through his body. I think he's being transferred to a London hospital in the next few days with a view to having the op within the next 2 weeks. That might actually make visiting him easier for my sister and I as we both work in London. We'll be working out some sort of shift pattern!

Already planning some distractions for the day of the op. If at all possible my sister and I will both take the day off to spend it with Mum and get her out of the hospital for a few hours.

On the house front I'm seeing the mortgage broker today to get the mortgage application completed! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope all goes well with your dad and good luck with the mortgage completion. Owning your own house is exhilarating in the beginning, at least until things start breaking :rofl:

Ugh back to work in 15 minutes. I don't wanna go.... sigh, I will let you guys know how it goes. It is only a 3.5 hour shift today so I won't have to put up with it long.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hey ladies. I am home from the hospital. Things went as well as can be expected. All of those gas pains are making me pretty uncomfortable at the moment, and i've got a sore throat from them putting a tube down my throat. As for the diagnosis~ turns out I do have some endo. Nothing major, but doc said it could have been causing fertility issues. However there was some scaring that there isn't anything they can do about. So we shall see! I am positive about it all. :bfp: here I come :happydance:


----------



## skittles

Lovin the PMA wishin! Sounds like it will just be a matter of time before :bfp:. Bet you are glad the lap is over!

CD 13 for me I normally O on CD 15 but decided not to temp or use OPKS this month so no idea what is happening. Some EWCM so gonna head off now for some:sex: Feels quite liberating to not have a stick up you know where each morning! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

mmm skittles I am eating skittles right now and they are fantastic! :rofl:

Yay for a not to bad outcome on your lap! So you're free to go on your merry way to making a baby! 

Work wasn't to bad it's over and I think the first day will be the worst for a while. Hopefully all works out and I can start to relax. I gave my notice for a tentative last day working at the bank to, aug 12!!!! I can't wait only 83 more days to go!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Hooray for quitting jobs!!!*


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: Thanks wishin! It is very exciting... I am contemplating even throwing a party to celebrate! and I Have a countdown to the day on my facebook! :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Great news Wishin'! Glad it was mild and you can resume TTC. I hear ya about Dancing with the Stars! :saywhat: I couldn't believe it.

Good luck with the mortgage Leila.

Kelly, your last day will be here before you know it. (Aug. 12th is my/OH's anniversary, so I definitely think that's a good day).

Skittles, catch that egg girl!


----------



## Kelly9

Well good! It is also the day my in laws come to visit! I am really excited.


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies

wish2bbmon - glad lap went ok, so its back to TTC again - fingers crossed for that BFP!
Had Gyno appointment tuesday, she was really nice and said that cycles are quite long and i am now awaiting a internal scan.. not sure if its a lap and dye, i think it is tho, and once that is out the way she said about giving me some mediciation like clomid to get ovulation and periods up and running abit better..

I think my appointment will be about 6 weeks await the letter to let u know!! Bit nervous about the internal however i suppose i got to be PMA as its a step closer to my BFP..

xxxxx


----------



## beauty

BizyBee said:


> Great news Wishin'! Glad it was mild and you can resume TTC. I hear ya about Dancing with the Stars! :saywhat: I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Good luck with the mortgage Leila.
> 
> Kelly, your last day will be here before you know it. (Aug. 12th is my/OH's anniversary, so I definitely think that's a good day).
> 
> Skittles, catch that egg girl!

Hows the clomid going huni????
xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

wishn, beauty glad appointments went ok. Bring on the pma for those :bfp:'s !!

How is everyone at the mo??

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok, heading off to work in a few minutes. Only CD7 for me so another 10 days before I should get my first of 2 positive opks so I am kinda in boring limbo right now. Can't wait for this week to be over although that means I Have to get down to working on my paper... boo!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Ugh I feel worse today. I am such a baby I am taking pictures of the incisions and bruising to hang over my kids heads when they are mean teenagers How is everyone else today?
*


----------



## bobobaby

I just got a very dark positive on my OPK! :happydance: Have been BDing since cd9 every other day, and now going to BD for the next three nights. Two of those nights will have to be quiet BDing since we will be up in the mountains at his familys cabin. Thank god we'll have our own room! ;)


----------



## skittles

Hi girls

I'm off on hols tomorrow for just over a week to Tuscany- can't wait:happydance:. I should O tomorrow so at least the 1st half of my 2ww wait will be a bit more bearable.

Bobo- good luck with the quiet bding- makes it quite fun and naughty bit like being a teenager again:rofl: Fingers crossed we both catch our eggs!

Beauty- well done on getting thru your 1st appointment and gettin the ball rolling on working towards your :bfp::hugs:

Kelly- Aug 12 will be here before you know it- let the countdown begin:happydance:


Everyone else sorry for the mass :hug: but must go and finally pack for hols and more importantly catch that egg!


----------



## BizyBee

beauty said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Great news Wishin'! Glad it was mild and you can resume TTC. I hear ya about Dancing with the Stars! :saywhat: I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Good luck with the mortgage Leila.
> 
> Kelly, your last day will be here before you know it. (Aug. 12th is my/OH's anniversary, so I definitely think that's a good day).
> 
> Skittles, catch that egg girl!
> 
> Hows the clomid going huni????
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

No news yet but I'll keep you posted. I am around 12 dpo or so and I'm going to test on Saturday. I don't really have any symptoms other than a few slight cramps and sore BBS at times. That could be due to a long run that I had 2 days ago or :witch: is coming, but I'm holding out hope for this cycle. It's not over yet!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for more testers! And wow is everyone going on holidays and O'ing at the same time? lol it seems like it. 

I am still boring, in limbo... tired from work.


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm chilled on the TTC front at the mo as I can't try for the next 2 cycles. Our mortgage has now been approved in principle happydance:) so now it's down to the surveys etc.

My dad's doing ok at the moment, recovering from the angiogram. Still don't know when he's being transferred to St Thomas' hospital for the bypass op but he seems to be more chirpy. Off to visit him this evening :)


----------



## BizyBee

That's good news Leila!


----------



## Kelly9

THat is great news! 

I have bad news though... my dad just found out he has skin cancer they cut it out but aren't even bothering to send him in for more tests! WHat if it has spread???? He has had that weird skin cancer spot for ages. I am trying to get my mom to get him to make an appointment to make sure he gets blood tests done and whatever else they can. ARG!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Oh Kelly, I'm sorry. I, of anyone, know how scary the word "cancer" can be. Try not to worry though. I always believe in getting a second opinion. However, not all skin cancers are the super dangerous, what we think of, kinds of cancers. Just over the winter my Aunt had a small skin cancer spot removed from above her lip, and TWICE my mom has had spots removed. It is probably nothing. Do keep us posted though, and either way i will pray for you and your dad *


----------



## Kelly9

They say it is a simple form and they removed it so he goes in again in a couple of months to get it checked out again.

On happier note my friend got her amnio results in and the baby is just fine!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Oh that is great news! I am so happy for her *


----------



## Kelly9

yes she is very relieved.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry about your dad Kelly. I hope everything is fine now that it ws removed. That's great news about your friend!


----------



## Toptack

Kelly - my dad had to have a small skin cancer spot removed last year... the Dr actually laughed when he diagnosed it, saying "oh look, you've got a little cancer there"!!! My dad told him it was inappropriate to laugh while diagnosing cancer and the Dr reassured him that it was type that never spread (although how he knew that by looking at it, I'll never know). Sounds like your dad has the same thing - still scary though, I know.

Ladies, can I ask you if I'm being unreasonable about something? I went to a party at the weekend and it turns out one of my oldest friends is pregnant. She's 36, came off the pill at Christmas, and got pregnant immediately, without ever having a proper period (in fact she didn't have periods while she was on the pill, so hasn't had any sort of period for years). She knows that I've been trying since last summer and that I'm quite sensitive about the issue. That didn't stop her, however, moaning to me for _several hours_ about the pregnancy, basically saying that the only thing she was looking forward to was having some time off work. I kept trying to change the subject but she kept bringing it back to herself... I actually had to walk off at one point to stop myself losing my rag with her. I know I am a bit emotional about the whole thing and she was in a difficult situation, but surely it was bloody insensitive of her to keep going on like that? She may have been trying to say the right thing, but she just seemed utterly ungrateful for the wonderful thing that has happened to her. :hissy:


----------



## BizyBee

Toptack,
You have every right to be annoyed by her. She's terribly insensitive! I had a friend who complained throughout her entire pregnancy. I wanted to slap her every time I was around her. I'm not sure why this happens, but some people think that complaining about it would somehow make us feel better. Maybe because they want us to feel lucky that we aren't dealing with sickness, etc. Little do they know that we'd give anything to experience morning sickness. We want to go to the bathroom excessively. We want to be ridiculously tired. I think a few months of discomfort is such a small contribution for a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## Toptack

Thanks BizyBee. I did wonder whether she thought that complaining about it would make me feel better... little did she know that when she told me she 'wasn't very excited about having a baby', the only thing that would have made me feel better would have been giving her a slap! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: I would have wanted to give her a slap to. It is hard dealing with a friend who gets pregnant especially when they didn't want to. I didn't talk to a friend of mine for 3 months because of that because I couldn't deal. 

My dad has a second spot he just found on his other arm so I guess he'll be going in to get that removed to. There are 3 main kinds of skin cancer only one (melanoma) can spread throughout the body the other 2 types don't spread to internal organs etc. 

Even though there is no possibility of me being pregnant right now I feel more pregnant then I have ever felt before. I haven't O'd yet so am not in the 2ww but I am nauseous with heartburn and tired and have weird stomach feelings. Thought I was constipated at first but nope just slightly less regular as in more time in between each movement (sorry tmi) I just think it's funny cause I know I am not pregnant but if I were in the 2ww this is how I would expect to feel. How bizarre!


----------



## Toptack

Can you imagine if you were in the 2ww, you would be symptom spotting like crazy! I'm on CD17 at the moment, just praying that I can stretch this cycle out longer than the normal, crappy, 22 days... feeling a bit crampy already though, which isn't a good sign :nope:

Sorry to hear that your Dad has another spot that needs to be removed, fingers crossed that it will be the last one that needs dealing with. How is your job going - is it easier now the end is in sight? I leave my job in 4 weeks and 6 days, I can't wait!

BizyBee - have you started on the clomid? How's it going? 

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Toptack lots of questions.. why are you leaving your job? DO you take b vits to lengthen lp? The job is going ok, some things to get used to. It's just part time but I am already tired form the boring training cause I work another day job so I can't wait till aug when I can go back down to one job on weekends, it will be nice.

I would be symptom spotting like crazy if I were in the 2ww but I am not and I am hoping this feeling goes away soon cause every now and then it hits and I just feel like puking everywhere. Maybe I am coming down with something.

Hey I got an interesting question... can a sun burn raise your temps? I think it can.


----------



## bobobaby

How's everyone doing? Where are you all at in your cycles?

I am in the tww... 4dpo. I really really hope we got it this time or else I'll be entering double digits... 10th month ttc. Fingers crossed for us all. xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Well, my first round of Clomid was unsuccessful. :witch: got me this morning... :cry:

I am starting round 2 in a few days and I'm also going to call about setting up an acupuncture appointment. I've heard great things about it, so I'm going to get past my fear and try it.


----------



## bobobaby

BizyBee said:


> Well, my first round of Clomid was unsuccessful. :witch: got me this morning... :cry:
> 
> I am starting round 2 in a few days and I'm also going to call about setting up an acupuncture appointment. I've heard great things about it, so I'm going to get past my fear and try it.

I'm sorry Clomid didn't work the first time around. I have heard many many women on here that end up getting it on their 2nd time though! And I have heard that acupuncture is a great help in conceiving. Those two combined I'm sure you'll catch it this cycle!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am cd 13 so another 5 days till O. I start opks tomorrow. We're holding off having sex on cd:13 14 15 with bding on cd 16 just to try something different then we'll BD every day till after O. 

I have a 14 hour work day tomorrow... I am not looking forward to it!


----------



## beauty

Cd50 today and still no witch so i think its a late one for me, which really is a shame cause i go away for a nice wkend break with oh next friday and i just know i will be on my bloody period! lol

I think i ovulated last week well i was really wet Cm so i think it may be due sometime this week or early next week, least i get a good idea on my LP tho

No idea why its so late this month... mind you off for internal in july and hoping to get some medication to help with periods as these 50days plus cycles are so hard to try to track ovulation and we tried the SME plan up to cd45 and still not in time! OH was shattered!! 

Here is hoping july brings me good luck as i prob be heading into month 10 by then and gyno mentioned clomid to help with things..

How is everyone else getting on??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beauty

BizyBee said:


> Well, my first round of Clomid was unsuccessful. :witch: got me this morning... :cry:
> 
> I am starting round 2 in a few days and I'm also going to call about setting up an acupuncture appointment. I've heard great things about it, so I'm going to get past my fear and try it.

Has your cycles improved tho with clomid huni? Like did you know when you ovulated? And were your cycles within cd35? Only i maybe taking it in few months and my cycles are well in the plus 50s and there everywhere!! So doesnt help with trying to know when i ovulate!! I heard clomid will help with shorter cycles and earlier ovulation is that right?

If you knew when you ovulated this cycle then hopefully next round your be able to just go wild and have loads of nookie for a whole week knowing when you may ovulate .. :happydance: and hopefully catch that eggy!!!!!! 

I here too that some ladies are lucky a few months into clomid so keep positive huni your get there, better chance knowing when you ovulate as you can time sex around then but if your having short period i think it might be worth trying SME plan for the second cycle and maybe going from like cd6 all the way through to cd25 just to be sure if your AF was coming in before cd35

Worth a go that way you know your not going to miss that egg.. 


:hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toptack

Really sorry to hear that that stupid old :witch: showed her face, Bizybee. I think you're doing the right thing with the acupuncture. I had it through one cycle and it was the only one since coming off the pill that was a decent length, with a normal LP. The acupuncturist then moved away and I didn't continue with the treatment, but I've gone back to short cycles, so I started again this month with a different acupuncturist. I'm not fond of needles, but it's not that scary, I promise! I get a mild, throbbing pain for about 30 seconds after a needle is inserted, but then it goes away. Some spots are definitely more sensitve than others... some you can't even feel going in. One of my friend's is having IVF and her FS told her that it increases the chance of pregnancy during IVF by about 10%, so it must do some good!

Kelly - am on B50 to try and lengthen LP but it hasn't had any lasting effect, so am thinking of going up to B100 next month. I'm leaving my job because my husband is in the army and has got a new post (another desk job, thankfully) which means we have to move. I'm really glad to be quitting though - my job is pretty stressful plus I spend two hours a day commuting, which is all quite unhealthy. Am going to take some time off and try to just unwind and get fit again... and hopefully enjoy some summer sunshine. I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

BizyBee said:


> Well, my first round of Clomid was unsuccessful. :witch: got me this morning... :cry:
> 
> I am starting round 2 in a few days and I'm also going to call about setting up an acupuncture appointment. I've heard great things about it, so I'm going to get past my fear and try it.

So sorry hun :hug:
I've had acupunture and I PROMISE it does not hurt. You can just feel the needles sometimes but not in a painful way. I'll def be having it when we have our treatment.


----------



## BizyBee

beauty said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Well, my first round of Clomid was unsuccessful. :witch: got me this morning... :cry:
> 
> I am starting round 2 in a few days and I'm also going to call about setting up an acupuncture appointment. I've heard great things about it, so I'm going to get past my fear and try it.
> 
> Has your cycles improved tho with clomid huni? Like did you know when you ovulated? And were your cycles within cd35? Only i maybe taking it in few months and my cycles are well in the plus 50s and there everywhere!! So doesnt help with trying to know when i ovulate!! I heard clomid will help with shorter cycles and earlier ovulation is that right?
> 
> If you knew when you ovulated this cycle then hopefully next round your be able to just go wild and have loads of nookie for a whole week knowing when you may ovulate .. :happydance: and hopefully catch that eggy!!!!!!
> 
> I here too that some ladies are lucky a few months into clomid so keep positive huni your get there, better chance knowing when you ovulate as you can time sex around then but if your having short period i think it might be worth trying SME plan for the second cycle and maybe going from like cd6 all the way through to cd25 just to be sure if your AF was coming in before cd35
> 
> Worth a go that way you know your not going to miss that egg..
> 
> 
> :hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi beauty! Yes, the Clomid definitely helped with my cycle. It has ranged from 46-72 days in the past and my Clomid cycle was 36 days. I had positive OPK's around CD18, so I think I ovulated then. The prometrium may have also helped. It's supposed to help maintain a pregnancy, but if there isn't implantation, it can help bring on AF. I did not ovulate before (my progesterone levels were very low) so I am happy that I now feel like I have some control. Hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. Good luck! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks for the support girls. I am glad to hear some encouraging words about the acupuncture too! I am scared but excited to try it...


----------



## Kelly9

I want to try it but can't afford it. 
Toptack. I am quitting one job and then taking a couple weeks off from both in aug when the inlaws come. not sure if I will keep second job. DOn't know if my leg can handle all the standing but the job itself isn't to bad. Might take off an additional week in aug.. not sure. 

I am shattered guys I worked a 14 hour day today so night talk to you tomorow!


----------



## aneageraussie

hiya all u beautiful ladies.. im back from holidays... feeling nice and relaxed..
i have no idea when i O this cycle... and all we did is basically :sex: whenevere we felt like... i was not using OPK this time and going by my cycle i usually O 12CD .. so if that has happned this time too.. probably im well covered... lets see how it goes..
im in 2ww but not sure DPO...

so how is everyone?


----------



## Mrs G

Welcome back aussie, lovin the laid back attitude!!:hug:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Well ladies I am in NYC visiting my lil sis and watching her dance. Will be hare till Wed. Having fun, but every time i'm here I realize what a country girl I am. No offense to anyone who may live here or love it here, but I personally think it sucks. There are a lot of really cool things to see, but it's expensive, inconvenient, and dirty. Been coming here once a year for 6 years and I still can't figure out what the draw is.....
To each his own.

As for me.... I will be singing "My Old Kentucky Home" in my head all weekend  *


----------



## Kelly9

Hi all, I was expecting my pre ovulation drop but it spiked and is saying I could have O'd as early as cd13 I have never had a cycle shorter then 29 days and this will put me at 27 day in length. I also haven't quite gotten a positive opk very close just not dark enough, it was the same today I expect a pos one tomorrow. What do you guys think can you check out my chart and my previous ones?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hey Kelly~ Just checked out your charts, but to be honest I don't really interpret those to well:blush: My suggestion would be to wait out the next couple of days until you would have normally O'ed and then see what you chart looks like. It certainly wouldn't be the first time FF put up some premature cross hairs! Until then I would keep :sex: like you are still pre-O.

Good luck hun :)


----------



## Kelly9

I got another big spike today... I don't know whats going on, I am going to do another opk today see what it says, they have still been almost positive the last few days. ALthough they have never been this dark leading up to a positive one.... oh well time will see.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I hope we are done with updates now. I was lost without my BnB last night *


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! 

Wishin, I was in NYC the same time as you! I live in upstate New York, but have college friends in the city. OH and I visit a few times each year. I agree that it is definitely overpriced and too crowded, but I enjoy it. OH and I lived there for a summer. I was terribly homesick and unhappy at first, but very happy by the end. It helped that I was on the NYC payscale at the time! 

Kelly, hope you O'ed and caught that egg!


----------



## bobobaby

I want to go to NYC someday! Just to see what all the fuss is about. I think it'd be pretty overwhelming for me though, since I live in Oregon the largest city around is Portland or Seattle... and even those get some pretty bad traffic and crowded. I can't even imagine how bad it gets in NYC! But I'll def. go someday.

---------------------
I am 10 dpo and feel normal like always. AF is due in 2-3ish days and last night I could feel some slight cramps. Still have my fingers crossed, but so far nothing seems different.


----------



## Kelly9

I am heading off to the FS in a few minutes!!! Finally! My temps dropped again today so I am guessing I didn't O yesterday but should today! If they do an ultra sound they should be able to see it or something! Will let you know once I return.


----------



## Kelly9

So Dh and I just got back from my FS apt. It seems that the Dr. that read us his SA results all those months ago didn't know what she was talking about cause DH's sperm is not good. He has motility issues and morphology issues. His motility is a bit below normal but not zero however %90 of his sperm have deformed heads. So we've been referred to the fertility clinic here to which there is at least a 1 year wait to try IUI with sperm washing. It's not impossible for us to conceive but it's not likely. I'm heart broken to think we may never have our baby. He has to go back for a repeat test just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke and I am still being send for all the regular tests just to make sure nothing is wrong with me.


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> So Dh and I just got back from my FS apt. It seems that the Dr. that read us his SA results all those months ago didn't know what she was talking about cause DH's sperm is not good. He has motility issues and morphology issues. His motility is a bit below normal but not zero however %90 of his sperm have deformed heads. So we've been referred to the fertility clinic here to which there is at least a 1 year wait to try IUI with sperm washing. It's not impossible for us to conceive but it's not likely. I'm heart broken to think we may never have our baby. He has to go back for a repeat test just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke and I am still being send for all the regular tests just to make sure nothing is wrong with me.

I'm sorry you didn't get good results. :hug:


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies.. 4/5/6 DPO today.. feeling nothing out of ordinary... just boob pain on and off... 
have no idea when i O.. normally after i O due to increased progesterone level i have saore boobs.. but this cycle is not too bad... so may be lack of that is a sign.. who knows :rofl:

how r we all?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Bizy~ I could have walked right past you and never known 

Kelly~ That is such hard news to hear. I am so sorry for you  Have you thought about having DH try taking Maca? I've heard some men have had great results, and if you have to wait a year anyway... *


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Kelly... :hugs: Hope the results improve next time hun.


----------



## Kelly9

Whats MACA?


----------



## beauty

Maca - is some sort of like folic acid that helps i think!! Sorry about OH results huni.. But it does only take one swimmer to get the egg so just keep tryin!! 

Have you heard of Wellman?? Its like vitims for men, try them there good for the sperm count too and loads of men rate them!! xxxx


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly, since your in Canada you might also be interested in getting him on FertilAid for men. I believe Wellman is only over in the UK... not 100% on that. You can even just order FertilAid for men off of Amazon.com. I've heard good things about that vitamin.

---------------------
I posted this over in the TTC section but thought you girls might find it interesting as well... Its pictures of Ovulation actually happening. I like learning all the science behind this ttc stuff, so new information is so interesting to me! ;)
https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm


----------



## Kelly9

Ok I will look into fertilaid for him. I just scheduled his next SA July 8th so we have till then to keep him on a strict gluten free diet. I really hope this is caused by his celiac cause then we know how to fix it. I ovulated yesterday to and we have had plenty of sex I won't get my hopes up anymore since there is no point but will still track and time for Ovulation. Otherwise here's to waiting for my IUI fertility clinic call.


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry you didn't get better results Kelly. But don't lose hope hun. Where there are :spermy: there is a way!!

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I did finally get some good news! I called the fertility clinic and they said there is only a 3 to 6 month wait to get in and that we should be able to start IUI the next cycle after my consultation and bloods works. And IUI is cheap compared to IVF it's only $250.00 a shot plus the cost of fertility drugs like clomid but I was told clomid isn't expensive. Does anyone here take clomid? and if so how much did you pay for what quantity??? I am thinking of starting clomid as soon as I can.


----------



## bobobaby

AF is due within the next 2 days for me. And I got a lower temp this morning and had a little bit of spotting tonight... so that's the usual trend for me when my period is about to start. So I am 99.9% sure I'm out for the month. On to cycle 10.

Tried to talk my hubby into getting his sperm checked out, but he wants to wait until its been 12 months. He just doesn't think anything is wrong!! I told him not to be naive and he told me not to be pessimistic! :dohh: Trying to be more relaxed about it all right now. I was bummed last night, but had to remind myself that one day we will have a baby no matter what, even if we adopt! It will be great.


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> AF is due within the next 2 days for me. And I got a lower temp this morning and had a little bit of spotting tonight... so that's the usual trend for me when my period is about to start. So I am 99.9% sure I'm out for the month. On to cycle 10.
> 
> Tried to talk my hubby into getting his sperm checked out, but he wants to wait until its been 12 months. He just doesn't think anything is wrong!! I told him not to be naive and he told me not to be pessimistic! :dohh: Trying to be more relaxed about it all right now. I was bummed last night, but had to remind myself that one day we will have a baby no matter what, even if we adopt! It will be great.


hey babe... i like ur PMA..of course one day all of us will have a baby... i exactly knw how u feel .. its like we knw we will have a baby but i want it right now.. isnt it? im the same...
I will go to my GP next cycle and ask him to refer me to FS.. im getting impatient and really want things going for us now...
knowing my GP he will ask us to wait 2-3 more months...
oh well... i will be on cycle 10 too.. next one..


----------



## skittles

Hi girls.....i'm back from hols was feeling very relaxed till this morning. Just been to the toilet and seen that I have started spotting...not sure how may dpo I am as didn't temp this month but am on CD28 so I deffo out for this month. 

I feel absolutely gutted:cry:...really thought I had let my body relax this month with no temping, opk or any other normal ttc stresses. Am now onto cycle 10 feeling like it will never happen.:cry:

Kelly -sorry to hear about your results but good news on the IUI:hug:

Bobo- shame we are on different sides of the atlantic we could do with giving each other a :hugs: at the moment!

Angie- sorry you are out as well- I guess we have to hope cycle 10 is a luck charm.


----------



## beauty

Kelly9 said:


> Well I did finally get some good news! I called the fertility clinic and they said there is only a 3 to 6 month wait to get in and that we should be able to start IUI the next cycle after my consultation and bloods works. And IUI is cheap compared to IVF it's only $250.00 a shot plus the cost of fertility drugs like clomid but I was told clomid isn't expensive. Does anyone here take clomid? and if so how much did you pay for what quantity??? I am thinking of starting clomid as soon as I can.

Not too sure how clomid works overseas but over here in the UK, we get it on the NHS for free really we get that before being given any other fertility help, after clomid i think they then refer u to the clinic for IVF etc, but the waiting list here in UK for that i think are really long and i dont think your get seen to until its been like 2years, im not sure on the rules tho..

I have my internal scan in july and then my consultation with gyno a week after i hoping she gives me clomid as my cycles are so long that it will help pin point ovulation easier..

I did try SME plan but when you have a 60day cycle this does seem to get to much for me and oh when we get to like cd40.. 

Good luck with things huni i hope you dont have to wait long and you get things rolling xx


----------



## Mrs G

Skittles and bobo :hug: 

Bobo, Zita West says no man should ttc for more than 6 months without having sa. (I say this like she is my friend!!!) I quoted that to dh from the book and it seemed to do the trick!


----------



## Kelly9

Well we were referred right away cause he had issues with his SA otherwise we wouldn't have been. When she calls with the results from my bloods I am getting done tues I am going to ask for a perscription for clomid just to up our chances every month. It sucks cause I feel like I am wasting all the month in between waiting for our appointment. I think once I have the date for it set I will feel better cause I will have a day to look forward to.


----------



## bobobaby

Mrs G said:


> Skittles and bobo :hug:
> 
> Bobo, Zita West says no man should ttc for more than 6 months without having sa. (I say this like she is my friend!!!) I quoted that to dh from the book and it seemed to do the trick!

Yeah, I told him that. He's just not up for it yet. I kind of understand why, and am thinking about taking a break this month from charting and opk's. I kind of feel like relaxing this month. Also, I think that he really just doesn't want to have to jizz in a cup. I told him in 2 months we will make the appointment for sure though.

AF did come in full force today. Hurts more then usual too! Our wedding anniversary is come up in a couple weeks and we are going to the beautiful Oregon coast, so at least I'll be able to have some wine with our dinners! ;)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Way to find that silver lining Bobo! 
*


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Bobo & Skittles. Sorry...

Kelly, I take Clomid. I have health insurance so it only costs me $8.00 (US). I'm not sure what it would be without insurance.


----------



## BizyBee

I had my first acupuncture appointment yesterday. I was very nervous, but it was fine. She used a variety of fertility points and I barely felt it. I go in next week to help with ovulation. I'm hopeful that it will work and I'll get a bfp in the next few cycles... We'll see!


----------



## Kelly9

It is covered here to so thats good to know! So basically just paying the 250 for the treatment. I am staying positive and thinking that we'll get our bfp within the first 3 cycles. I wish they would call me already!!!!! Thats the hard part! Only 37 more shifts at my crappy job! whoot!


----------



## Toptack

Kelly - sorry to hear about the SA results. Keep the PMA up, it's definitely the only way forward :hugs:

I have had a very weird couple of weeks. As I'm about to move house, and because I've continued to have super short cycles, my GP wrote a letter to the fertility clinic asking them to move my appointment forward. I didn't hear anything back from them, so 2 weeks (and another period later) I called the dippy fertility nurse. She told me that they had received my GPs letter and were going to mail me a prescription for Clomid, although they "didn't really think I needed it"!!! I was so surprised I didn't know what to say. I went to speak to my GP who was horrified that they would prescribe clomid through the mail without having a proper appointment to discuss it, and equally horrified that they would prescribe drugs and then tell me that I didn't really need them. Thankfully I can go to a different clinic after I've moved house, so the GP has contacted them and asked them to give me a quick appointment. Meanwhile, I await my "postal clomid" with bated breath. Am going to try to resist taking them until I've spoken to a different specialist, but I know I'm going to be tempted when the prescription arrives.

x

PS The prescription didn't turn up as expected, so I had to rang the nurse one more time. Her words were: "Silly me, I don't think I ever posted it. I think I'm going through an early menopause... hahaha!" So not funny.


----------



## Toptack

Meant to say - BizyBee - glad the acupuncture was ok. It's quite relaxing in a weird way, isn't it? Having said that, I had my last session while I had AF and, err, I could _definitely_ feel those needles going in. I also got bruises from it for the first time ever, just at the needle sites that are directly over my ovaries, which was weird... am really hoping that the acupuncturist can tell me that it's actually a good sign!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've not been around for a bit. I've been lurking and checking up on everyone but I've not really been in the frame of mind to post.

As some of you may know my Dad was due to have a triple heart bypass last week. It was supposed to be Monday, then it was moved to Wednesday, then just as he was all gowned up and ready to go it was moved to Friday. Well he had it and it went well happydance:) but unfortunately his kidneys are not doing so good. They were a bit dodgy before he went in and the shock has made then shut down so he's on dialysis now. I'm going to be seeing him in about an hour for the first time since the op and I can't wait.

This was all happening while problems arose with the house DH and I are buying so it all added up to lots of stress. I'm hoping that things are back on the up now. I saw DH yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks which was lovely (although sadly a week too late for any TTC action!) and next cycle I think we may have a small chance to BD at the right time, around DH's work schedule.

On top of that I'm on leave next week so I get to escape work for a bit! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Leila, long time no see!! Things will def be looking up for you now hun. (God I sound like some dodgy horoscope!!!:rofl:) So pleased your dad's on the mend. 

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Glad to hear your dad is feeling better. No messages from the fertility clinic on the phone yet so the waiting game continues. Had a horrid day so going for a nap!


----------



## aneageraussie

ok i think i m 12 DPO today and dunno how but i havnt tested as yet... its a miracle for me to hold out that far...
this cycle has been weird.. like i said i dunno when i O exactly cuz didnt used OPK or didnt chart as was on holidays, so going by EWCM.
on Sunday went out for drive with friends and then i go to pee and on my undies there was a big blob of white, lotion like CM.. 
i dnt get CM after O and it was a big one... my breasts have been sore ... whis is normal for me after O but they become normal 1-2 days before :witch: is due to arrive and thats the big give away for me each cycle .. today they r still sore.. and yes im getting on and off nausea..
i have no idea if its all in my head or its actually happening.. i had all the symtomps before then :witch: arrives ,so im not keeping my hopes high... im waiting to be actually late (if) then i wil ltest..
may be testing this friday if she doesnt arrive... 

another good news is that we just bought our first house and will be moving by month end.. im super excited and just having a look to fir in blinds and curtains.. thats how my mind is off and i havnt tested yet..


----------



## Kelly9

Well good for you! I am a firm believer in waiting till the day AF is suppose to show or later. The house will keep you busy, we bought our first one just over a year ago and are still going strong on fixing it up in our spare time or painting etc. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks toptack. I didn't get any bruises this time, but I will see how it feels on Friday when it is around ovulation time.

Leila: :hugs: Hope your dad is ok...

Aussie: :dust: good luck hun! Congrats on the house.

Kelly: hope you hear from the FS soon. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I almost ended up going to the emergency room last night at 2am. I woke up with the most intense sudden pain in my lower abdomen it last for about an hour I was wimpering and crying trying not to wake DH up and just when I was going to get up and see if the urgent care section was still open here it started to subside and I was able to sleep again. My abdomen is still very sore and tender but not as bad. It really scared me I kept thinking maybe I was pregnant and it was ectopic I can't think of anything that would explain that kind of pain. If it comes back I will be heading right to emerg.


----------



## bobobaby

omg kelly. I hope that pain doesn't come back. I use to get the worst stomach pains and have had quite a few crazy intense ones where I think I need to go to the hospital.. but right when we are ready to leave they go away. :shrug: Hope your feeling better and its nothing serious!:hug:


----------



## BizyBee

YAY!!! +OPK on CD16. The Clomid is definitely working. I am on track for a somewhat normal cycle. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I am ok now went to urgent care they did preg test negative which I told her it would be since I am 9dpo and with DH's sperm results not likely. They are sending me for an ultrasound to check for cysts etc but say not to worry as I have never had these issues before and that it could be super early bad menstrual cramps.. I am thinking not though. I want it to be implantation but not getting hopes up. No infections or anything unusual. They sent out my blood for a hcg test results will be in tomorrow but I won't be able to see doc till wednesday at the earliest. Besides I don't think you can detect hcp in the blood like a day after implantation is thats what happened... can you?


----------



## bobobaby

BizyBee said:


> YAY!!! +OPK on CD16. The Clomid is definitely working. I am on track for a somewhat normal cycle. :happydance:

Awesome!!! Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly9 said:


> I am ok now went to urgent care they did preg test negative which I told her it would be since I am 9dpo and with DH's sperm results not likely. They are sending me for an ultrasound to check for cysts etc but say not to worry as I have never had these issues before and that it could be super early bad menstrual cramps.. I am thinking not though. I want it to be implantation but not getting hopes up. No infections or anything unusual. They sent out my blood for a hcg test results will be in tomorrow but I won't be able to see doc till wednesday at the earliest. Besides I don't think you can detect hcp in the blood like a day after implantation is thats what happened... can you?

Sorry hun! I have no idea what it could be if it isn't ectopic. Hopefully you've implanted late and experienced pain from that... :hugs:


----------



## beauty

Hi girls look at doing the acupuncture just wonderin if there is a specific time to go around your cycle to help with fertility etc!! Only my cycles well out of whack still so if i need to go around ovulation that be hard to track.. 

Only fancy giving it ago but not sure when we need to go or if you can go when!!
How is everyone else doing????

Cycle 7 has been on gone for me so coming into cycle 8 now however my cycles been long so got alot wait for my big ovulation!! 
Back for my internal scan at gyno in july and then a consulation with the gyno week ltr to go through results scared but also just want them to sort my cycles out.. hopefully clomid might be given as 54days to wait for AF is just way to long!!!!!..

xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

54 days is way to long.

Turns out you can pick up hcg as early as 8dpo if you've implanted. If what I felt was implantation then it would have been 8dpo when I did but I seriously don't think it is. No other symptoms, cramps have gone away for the most part... thank god, so now I wait and see. I am still waiting for my fertility clinic call... sigh... why did god make me so impatient!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hi ladies. I am sorry I have been MIA lately. I have been lurking here and there but haven't felt up to posting.
I know a couple of weeks ago I filled you all in on the tough time my family and I have been going through with my grandmother and her failing health. Well things got heart wrenchingly bad until last Tuesday when she passed away on us. I am glad her suffering is over and that God has called her home, but my mom and uncle are having a hard time and I am just sick at the though of not having her anymore. Tomorrow is the funeral. Tomorrow we start to heal... 
SO~ the day before she died was really hard (the cancer got into her brain, she was confused and incontinent) She couldn't remember her husbands name and said that she didn't want to die yet because she wanted to meet the baby...... The last two weeks of her life she thought I was pregnant:cry: My inability to give her the great grandbaby she wanted has been the hardest thing about her being sick. She fought cancer for 2 1/2 yrs and has been asking when DH and I would give her a baby before we were even married. I failed. I am gutted that I couldn't give her a baby.
I knew you guys could relate to that story.... Anyway, thats where i've been


----------



## Leila Fae

Wishn, so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how hard that was for you. Thinking of you today.

xxx

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## skittles

Wishn I am so sorry for your loss... I am also very close to my grandmother and can relate to how you feel about wanting to give her a great grandchild. Take comfort in the fact she is at peace now and she will still be there when you have your first born you'll see.:hugs:

Thinking of you at this very difficult time.:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I am so sorry for everything wishin. But she will be with you at heart just remember that when you hold your little bundle for the first time.


----------



## Kelly9

So the FS called me this morning! She said my progesterone levels were 70 and were great I definitely ovulated. She def thinks our problems are from DH's sperm but is sending me on June 26 for a Hysterosalpingogram, the dye test just to make sure. I think I'll be getting an ultrasound to then if they are all clear that will be as far as they will go with tests for me. So thats the updates nothing else very exciting going on.


----------



## bobobaby

Wishn, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thanks for all the love ladies!
So~ I know that I am going to be pregnant very soon. I came to this peace of mind today after my grandmother's funeral. Which, by the way, was wonderful. It was exactly what she wanted :) But on to my revelation....

My grandma was English through and through. She died a British citizen and was proud as hell to be one! As most in her generation do, she loved the queen and had a minor obsession with the royal family! I have always thought that she looked a bit like the Queen and shared many of the same mannerisms. ANYWAY~ for a while now I have been having a recurring dream where I am with all of the females in my family minus grandma talking about a baby coming and rubbing my belly and what not when the queen comes out onto a balcony above us and waves down at us. I know it's strange, but I think the queen on a balcony is symbolism for my grandma looking down on all of us. 
Also, I was told this afternoon by my aunt that just before grandma died in one of here rare, clear thinking moments she again referred to me being pregnant. When corrected she said "No, she must be. God would not be taking me if she wasn't being given a baby".:cry::cry::cry:
WOW.

She is ALWAYS right about these things and I trust her with all of my heart. I also think it will be a girl, because I was going to name a girl after her :)

I've been long winded lately. Sorry.
And if you got this far... thanks....


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get your BFP! Dreams can be powerful things so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry wishn for your loss. It is so difficult to lose a grandparent. My thoughts are with you hun. :hugs:

Kelly, 70 is a great number!!! You are definitely ovulating.

Beauty, acupuncture can be done at any time during the cycle. There are different points depending on when you go. My first week she did some general fertility points and last week she did some that would help with ovulation & implantation. I am currently going every week.


----------



## Kelly9

Glad to know 70 is great! Hopefully that will tell me whether I will respond to fertility drugs well. I am off to google it now, I am going to be taking clomid for my IUI cycles.


----------



## BizyBee

I was told anything above 30 is good, so you're definitely on the right track.


----------



## Kelly9

Whoot!!!!!!! Hopefully my FSH will be super great to! I have a dye test on june 26th not sure if I mentioned that yet. FS is pretty sure our problems are DH but she wants all the basics done for the fertility clinic so they won't have to do it and delay our IUI. My temps also dropped today so AF will be here on the 17th.


----------



## Kelly9

Witch got me today 1 day early, it's now been a year :cry:


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> Witch got me today 1 day early, it's now been a year :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Toptack

Wishn - am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Kelly - bad luck for hitting the one year mark, that sucks. Every day that passes brings you one day nearer to that :bfp: though (am having a PMA day). When do you start on the IUI?

Bizy - how is clomid going - are you getting close to testing yet?

Bobo - where are you at now? I've lost track...

And hello to everyone else too!

xx


----------



## bobobaby

I am not temping this month and have been very relaxed. :D I am thinking I will ovulate this weekend around Saturday-Monday (which is nice because we'll be on vacation for our wedding anniversary! So we'll be relaxed and busy with :sex: anyways ;))

Hope everyone is doing well! xx


----------



## Kelly9

We should be having the procedure done by the latest december and as early as sept ish. It's a 3 to 6 month wait but once you get in you can start that month or for your next cycle. So I am hoping i will get that call soon.


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly9 said:


> Witch got me today 1 day early, it's now been a year :cry:

Sorry Kelly, I know how hard it is to hit the 1 year mark... :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Toptack said:


> Wishn - am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> Kelly - bad luck for hitting the one year mark, that sucks. Every day that passes brings you one day nearer to that :bfp: though (am having a PMA day). When do you start on the IUI?
> 
> Bizy - how is clomid going - are you getting close to testing yet?
> 
> Bobo - where are you at now? I've lost track...
> 
> And hello to everyone else too!
> 
> xx

I am doing well, although I don't have any symptoms really. I plan on testing on the 26th, unless I cave and POAS early (which is very likely because I can't help myself!)


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck making it till the 26th!
I am busy studying for my exam on wednesday. Nothing new to report, no call from clinic and no POAS for another week. I do have my HSG on friday though.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks! I am getting very anxious. I posted in your journal about the HSG...


----------



## Toptack

Bizy I am very excited for you, only two days to go! Kelly, am glad all your tests seem to be going ok, fingers crossed you can get going on the IUI in September 

I am quite excited myself, as I am on CD25 and no sign of AF... So this cycle is already my second longest since coming off BCP last year! WHOOT WHOOT!!! Maybe the acupuncture is having a positive effect - have been having treatment once a week for about 7 weeks now. I have a face like a pizza and boobs like bruised watermelons but I don't even care!! I may even get to POAS this month... :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I hope you do Toptack! Keep us informed. Oh and thanks buzybee!!! I am nervous for it but plan on taking advil and tylenol.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

2DPO now... It feels like it's been forever since i've paid any attention!


----------



## BizyBee

Toptack said:


> Bizy I am very excited for you, only two days to go! Kelly, am glad all your tests seem to be going ok, fingers crossed you can get going on the IUI in September
> 
> I am quite excited myself, as I am on CD25 and no sign of AF... So this cycle is already my second longest since coming off BCP last year! WHOOT WHOOT!!! Maybe the acupuncture is having a positive effect - have been having treatment once a week for about 7 weeks now. I have a face like a pizza and boobs like bruised watermelons but I don't even care!! I may even get to POAS this month... :happydance:

That's great news! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi wishin, hope the 2ww goes by fast!



My classroom guinea pig unexpectedly had babies and I posted pics in my journal. Check them out if you get a chance. They are so cute!


----------



## Kelly9

unexpectedly had babies? You mean unexpected for you and hopefully not the guinea pig :rofl:

Yay for 2ww! I still have another 10 days before I am there. Maybe a few days less.


----------



## Leila Fae

:hi:

I'm back! I've been in Lincolnshire for a week performing in a show (and too busy at work since Monday to post). Had an absolutely fabulous time, although I'm feeling sad now as I'm missing all the people I was away with.

I'm not charting this month so I'm fairly chilled. I'm on CD13 and DH has a few nights at home this week so I've been making the most of it! :blush:

For those of you who recall my Dad had a triple heart bypass a couple of weeks ago (and had kidney failure just afterwards). Well, he's home and on the mend :happydance: It's going to be a long road to full recovery but he's on the way, and his kidney function is back to its pre-operative level. Whoop!


----------



## Toptack

Really glad to hear that your Dad is on the mend Leila, that must be a big relief to you all. 

Bizy, your baby pigs are so cute! We rescued a very elderly, grumpy male guinea pig a couple of months ago - if he had babies, we really would be shocked!!

I spoke too soon about getting to test this month, as AF arrived in force this morning. Am still feeling positive though, as it's a big step in the right direction as far as my cycle is concerned. Fingers crossed things continue to improve next month. Fingers also crossed that the horrendous outbreak of spots on my face will clear up now...


----------



## Toptack

Oh Kelly, when's the HSG? Let us know how it goes, that's the next step for me too, I think x


----------



## Kelly9

Mine HSG is tomorrow toptack, I will let you know how it goes for sure. I start my antibiotics today... crap got to take one! lol!

Glad your dad is doing well!!!!

Off to swallow a pill and paint the basement coat 2!


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly9 said:


> unexpectedly had babies? You mean unexpected for you and hopefully not the guinea pig :rofl:
> 
> Yay for 2ww! I still have another 10 days before I am there. Maybe a few days less.

:rofl: I'm assuming she knew about it! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Toptack said:


> Really glad to hear that your Dad is on the mend Leila, that must be a big relief to you all.
> 
> Bizy, your baby pigs are so cute! We rescued a very elderly, grumpy male guinea pig a couple of months ago - if he had babies, we really would be shocked!!
> 
> I spoke too soon about getting to test this month, as AF arrived in force this morning. Am still feeling positive though, as it's a big step in the right direction as far as my cycle is concerned. Fingers crossed things continue to improve next month. Fingers also crossed that the horrendous outbreak of spots on my face will clear up now...

:hugs: Sorry :witch: got you. Glad that your cycles seem to be regulating though and hope you'll get a bfp really soon!

I'm testing tomorrow. Ah! I have had light cramps today so I am worried AF is close...


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Leila- I am so happy to hear your dad is doing better!!!

Toptak~ so bitter sweet. Sucks that AF arrived, but great news about your cycles! You are on your way to a :bfp: my dear :)

Bizy~ Good luck tomorrow hun! I have got everything crossed for you :wacko:
:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Lets get a BFP bizy!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Oh Kelly, I forgot!!! Good luck with your test tomorrow. I will be rooting for you :)


----------



## bobobaby

Good luck with testing today Bizy!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok so I had my HSG today, good news is my tubes are perfect and clear! The bad horrible torturous news is that if Effing hurt! We're talking about the absolute worst pain I have ever had in my entire life like worse then when I broke bones and had surgery on my knee combined! Apparently I have a sensitive cervix. It was so bad I almost passed out and was hyperventilating pretty bad. I had even taken extra strength advil and tylenol! All I have to say is thank god I never have to do that again although now I am a little afraid for IUI since they have to put a similar tool up in the cervix. At least there is no ballon or I hope there isn't for IUI as that part hurt the most! I still have lingering cramps but nothing to bad anymore.


----------



## BizyBee

Awe sorry it hurt so badly Kelly! 

I tested and had a :bfn: today. I'll try again tomorrow! I still have some cramping but no sign of :witch:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get your BFP! 

sIt was awful am happy I never have to do it again.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*As you all know my life has been stressful to say the least! Today it reached a whole new level and momentarily I will be posting this on FMyLife.com

I've been off of work for the last 5 weeks because I had to change my dying grandma's depend, get surgery for being infertile, plan a funeral while celebrating my baby sister's graduation, deal with her after she had foot surgery, and work for my mom while she was away (she runs a daycare!). Went back to work this week for 2 days. Called in the 3rd because I was crying all day. Called work today to see what I worked next week and my co-worker told me my name was no longer on the schedule. I guess I'm fired. FML!!!*


----------



## bobobaby

wishn2Bmom said:


> *As you all know my life has been stressful to say the least! Today it reached a whole new level and momentarily I will be posting this on FMyLife.com
> 
> I've been off of work for the last 5 weeks because I had to change my dying grandma's depend, get surgery for being infertile, plan a funeral while celebrating my baby sister's graduation, deal with her after she had foot surgery, and work for my mom while she was away (she runs a daycare!). Went back to work this week for 2 days. Called in the 3rd because I was crying all day. Called work today to see what I worked next week and my co-worker told me my name was no longer on the schedule. I guess I'm fired. FML!!!*

OMG.. i am so so *so sorry*. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope your luck changes and things start getting better. xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Haha Thanks hun~ I'm laughing so I don't cry! but really at this point it is almost comical. DH and I are joking that I have a trunk monkey that really like throwing shit on me *


----------



## Kelly9

Are you sure you're fired? I would talk to your boss first to make sure. Where did you work? I am so sorry things have been bad for you. But they can only get better surely. I will think lots of positive thought for you ok!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Thanks for the positive thoughts Kelly 

I keep thinking that it can't get any worse, but then it does. I guess from now on I should just assume it will get worse. Then, just be pleasantly surprised of it doesn't. Ahhh so pathetic...

I work at a Hilton Garden Inn. And Yes, I'm fired. My boss is a gay bitch (literally... i'm not just being mean). He has fired people without telling them before. I made him mad because unfortunately my mental breakdown came on local Gay Pride day. I interrupted his celebrations. Next time a family member dies I will try and schedule it better to suit him. How inconsiderate of me!*


----------



## Kelly9

How long did you work for them? Is there any kind of labour board action you can take? I know in Canada they can't fire you for something like that. Only stuff like stealing etc or if you have had multiple warnings. But maybe it being so you get away from someone so mean and negative as your old boss and move on to find a better happier job! I am sending lots of hugs and positive thought your way babe!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I had only worked there a year. It was a LONG year though!  Unfortunately Ky is a no fault state, so they don't have to have a reason to fire anyone. There is an ethical issue there though because i still have not been formally told by the GM. No one called me, yet all of the employees are gossiping about it.... ugh. It was always such a hostile work environment that quite frankly i'm thrilled to be rid of them, but it needed it to be on my terms. We are BEYOND broke from taking time off to take care of grandma, not to mention all of the other misc. expenses, so i really wanted to get a few more pay checks to dig us out before I quit.

BUT ANYWAY~ I have an attorney friend who is currently unemployed as well and she said I have a case and that she will represent me! I don't think they knew I am so vindictive  *


----------



## bobobaby

Since you were fired you should be able to collect unemployment at least, right??
Man, your boss sounds like a real bitch! If I were you I'd just show up to work and say no one has fired you. :rofl: But it sounds like it wasn't a good environment to be in so hopefully this will help your luck turn around.


----------



## Kelly9

I would take your friends offer. I am in a similar situation with a mean bully for a boss, huge emotional abuse issues and all very hostile but as you can see by my ticker I am almost gone. Yes, can't you collect EI?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I SHOULD be able to collect unemployment. I'm going to get that ball rolling this week. It's all good. I tried calling there today to get him to formally tell me I was fired, but he wouldn't answer his office phone. I know he was in there too cause I spoke to the girl at the front desk. He's so immature....*


----------



## Kelly9

well you will need your record of employment papers stating termination to get Unemployment so make sure you get it from him. What a jerk!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay I got my positive opk a day sooner then any other month! Here's to a shorter cycle... yay fireworks!


----------



## bobobaby

yay!! for your positive opk Kelly! Happy Canada Day to you!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

awww thanks bobobaby! It'll be the fourth of july soon! We just :sex: and I am using the instead cups this month to so hopefully something good will come of it. Heres to a temp spike tomorrow! or the day after.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I just ran into my EX boss in a gay bar. We got into a fight.:rofl: However my "representation" was there... she initiated the conversation and got some stuff out of him she can use :happydance: So funny....


----------



## Kelly9

Thats awesome! Did you know he was gay? Cause if not that would be hilarious!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

That would be awesome, but no. It was common knowledge. Although there was no way he could hide that one if you know what I mean!


----------



## Kelly9

hahahahahaha!

I got my temp rise today, 2 more higher temps and I get cross hairs for cd17! I haven't O'd on time for 4 months! WHoot to a 31 day cycle... on another note I think I O'd at about 12:10 am this morning I had such weird right ovary pain I think maybe I was able to feel it this month cause of the HSG????? It only last about 45 minutes.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Could have been. I know nothing about that :) I have never felt ov before (that I know of), but I would think if you got a temp raise today, and you felt that pain in your side then odds are you are spot on in your hypothesis my dear! I hope you did Ov and you've gotten lost of bd in :)


----------



## Kelly9

as long as my temps go up for the next 2 days I get my solid crosshairs. I feel much warmer now so I know I Ov'd for sure, on time to!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Well I just got holiday bitch slapped by 
Early too  So not cool. Oh well, must be next month then *


----------



## Kelly9

lol holiday bitch slapped.... :rofl:

I hope next month is for you! 

My it's been quiet lately hey, mainly just you and I, that goes to show how much spare time I have even with house renos!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I know! I should maybe be depressed that we are the lone leftovers, but i'm not :shrug:


----------



## bobobaby

Hey girls! I've been out of town for the holiday weekend. Was expecting AF on Friday or Saturday but the :witch: still hasn't arrive. I can feel her coming though! I am on cd32. I have been sooo relaxed this month and not worrying about any of this TTC stuff that I didn't even bother timing when we had :sex:. Whoops, thats a little too relaxed!!
Anyways, I think I ended up ovulating later then I ever have because I got lots of CM around cd23-25. I usually ovulate around cd18-20. So thats really unusual if I did ovulate that late, and I really wish I would have been charting this month so I would know what the hell is going on right now!!!

Oh well, I'm just glad I relaxed this month and didn't have the ttc stress! :) How are you girls??


----------



## Kelly9

I am pretty good. Doing house repairs still... thinking I am going to prime the walls in the stairwell today.

Good luck with not getting the witch bobo! I hope she stays away and show up for someone who really wants her around!


----------



## bobobaby

No kidding! I just really wish I wouldn't have been so relaxed and that I would have kept charting so I knew what was really going on. Once she arrives (which I'm sure she will) I am definitley going to start charting again. I'm going nuts!! 

Housework sounds like fun. Really, it does! I like doing that sort of stuff. :D


----------



## Kelly9

Charting is an addicting habit! I don't know what I would do without it now!

Housework like that is fun, it's nice to see things improve but it is so much work and I am the one mostly doing it since I have worked DH to the bone and he demands a break now. I think it helps to keep my mind off the ttc stuff and the issues we now face as well as constantly checking the phone to see if the clinic has called.


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi ladies!

I'm on CD24 and AF has started to show her face. Boo. Was really trying not to get my hopes up but couldn't help it! Well, onwards and upwards to cycle 11. DH is now home for a solid 2 1/2 months so fingers crossed that will do the trick!


----------



## beauty

I'm still here, not sure wot to say tho as my AF comes and goes when it wants so cant even mention ovulation as no idea wen that is!! :(
Scan went CRAP go back and see consultant over a week and see what happens next..
x


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry witch showed up!

and beauty what do you mean your scan was crap?


----------



## BizyBee

I went away for a week and :witch: got me. I'm on CD7 today and I've been taking a stronger dose of Clomid. Hope this is my cycle! 

Good luck everyone... xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Awww everyone's back! This makes me smile *


----------



## aneageraussie

knock knock.. can i come back too.. i was hiding past few months... now im back..


----------



## Kelly9

I am happy everyone seems to be back to! It has been lonely around here sometimes... welcome back all!


----------



## beauty

Just crap! :(
I found out i had pcos, which was a shock to me, no symtons wot so ever just AF comes and goes when it pleases but thats it!! No facial hair, not over weight, no acne NOTHING.. the lady who did the scan couldnt say much as off to see the consultant next week so only really know i have pcos!! (i assume a mild case as the lady explained that they dont need removing etc as there small and only large cysts need removing) but still i wasnt expecting that news!!

So all i can do now is sit it out and wait till my next gyno appointment and see wot they do next to get that BFP for me!! I am not giving up!!
Feeling bit crappy to be honest, but then its not like i dont have periods cause i do but they seem to be around cd50ish which are long i know but some ladies with pcos dont have any!! The gyno mentioned clomid and metroformin so i will be pushing for that i think when i go!!
If i knew wot i knew now then i wouldnt of took the pill for like 12 yrs! I would of gone with the flow of trying to get pregnant back then.. 
xx


----------



## aneageraussie

:hugs: beauty... i also had a similar situation when i got my blood tests done and my hormone levels were really low and my GP told me i may have a PCOS , but then i got my US done and it was all clear.. u hang in there girl... many girls with PCOS get their :bfp: .. 
i hope u get urs too soon


----------



## beauty

Well i had internal done and seen the cysts myself so i do think i have it, she did say the blood test given on cd2 will confirm it, however back to see gyno next week to find the next step!

Thanks, just not feeling so great at the moment, think i might give up!
x


----------



## aneageraussie

all i can say beauty is only trying will get us to :bfp:.. giving up wont.. i nw how u feel hun.. but things can only get better from here.. remember its upwards and onwards fom here... hang in there babe...


----------



## bobobaby

Beauty, I'm so sorry about the bad news hun. :hugs: Don't give up... especially since yours is most likely a mild case. 

Aneageraussie- Where have you been, girl? :) How are you doing??


----------



## aneageraussie

hey bobo.. how u doing babe? well i was just hiding... was in middle of buying a home and all... now im back.... :D


----------



## Kelly9

sorry about the news beauty! DOn't give up!


----------



## bobobaby

I am on cd35, which is the longest my cycle has ever been. I tested first thing this morning with a IC but it was negative. I haven't been temping this month which I really regret. So I took my temp this morning and it was pretty high... although I really don't have anything to compare this month. I compared it to past charts and I think my temp is kind of high. So I'm still being hopeful. Maybe a little too hopeful, which is probably dumb considering I didn't time sex this month, we just relaxed and did it whenever we felt like it. I wish the :witch: would just show and stop trying to trick me!! My husband wants me to go buy better tests, but I think that the minute after I buy a good one stupid AF will come, so I'm trying to hold off.


----------



## mrsmcnamara

HI Ladies!
I have been gone for months and months, I was feeling sorry for myself, overwhelmed and discouraged. But I am back now. I have missed you all and it hurts my heart to see that some of you are still here. But I continue to pray for us all and I am glad that you are healthy and still here. I hope you will forgive my selfishness.:dohh: 
With that said, I will give you an update...there is nothing new to share here other than we've been TTC for a little over a year now and my GYNO made the referral to the fertility specialist. My husband has to get his spermies tested on the 29th, and then we will go over the results with the specialist. I guess we go from there. Anyone have any idea what comes next?:hug::hugs:


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Oh, and I HATE when I have PMS symptoms that start like 2 days after ovulation. Bleh. (Nipples sore, horrible back pain.) yuck yuck yuck
SO frustrating, but normal for me.


----------



## Kelly9

after the FS appointment and you get the sperm tests read they will give you paper work to go and have your cd21 and cd3 bloods done (or they should) it is normally the first thing they check then they will decide whether to send you for an HSG. If you husbands spermies come back not so good they might refer you to a fertility clinic for treatments as mine did with us. We went in on our first Apt she looked at his previous sperm results and said I'm referring you for IUI. DH has bad motility and morphology. From there I don't know, as my results came back all good and in the clear we know it is my DH so we're now on the waiting list for the clinic for IUI. You might go for an ultrasound to.


----------



## Leila Fae

Well AF arrived a day early this month so I only had a 25 day cycle rather than my usual 26. Hmmm.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Me too. Must be something in the water. *


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry about the news Beauty. Don't give up yet. Hope they give you Cloid soon so you can get sorted out.

Welcome back aussie and mrsmcnamara! :hi:


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> I am on cd35, which is the longest my cycle has ever been. I tested first thing this morning with a IC but it was negative. I haven't been temping this month which I really regret. So I took my temp this morning and it was pretty high... although I really don't have anything to compare this month. I compared it to past charts and I think my temp is kind of high. So I'm still being hopeful. Maybe a little too hopeful, which is probably dumb considering I didn't time sex this month, we just relaxed and did it whenever we felt like it. I wish the :witch: would just show and stop trying to trick me!! My husband wants me to go buy better tests, but I think that the minute after I buy a good one stupid AF will come, so I'm trying to hold off.

OMG bobobaby.... im in the EXACT same limbo hun..
im 4 days late AF should have been here monday/ tuesday... no show.. and no signs of coming her anytime soon.. with IC its negative and DH wants me to but a better test.. im just holding off...basically not get my hopes crashed.. fingers crossed for us babe....


----------



## bobobaby

Wow that is the exact same, Aussie! Let's hope at least one of us gets a positive from the crazyness this month! I ordered 4 good tests off e-bay today, so either AF will come or I'll have to wait until they arrive. Once in a while I get period pains as if its going to be starting, and then the pain goes away and nothing has happened! I don't know whats going on!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

thats the same for me ... i go every hour to check cuz **ahem** i feel wet down there... and nothing.. only watery CM..
i dunno when i will check.. i so want to do now but just scared that it will be :bfn:..


----------



## aneageraussie

and yes i hope one of us get a :bfp: this month... hope so both of us... but im rooting for ya bobobaby


----------



## mrsmcnamara

I am glad to be back! I am rooting for us all ! I really hope and pray that you all get your BFP's soon!


----------



## Kelly9

I wonder what the odds would be of all of us getting our BFPs in one month?.... it's nice to dream and think about it!!!!! I want one so bad!


----------



## bobobaby

That would be incredibly awesome if we all got our BFP's in one month!! (Especially this month ;)) But honestly, I'm going to be soo happy and thrilled for any of you getting a BFP. Its one of OUR turns!!


----------



## aneageraussie

oh well count me out.. AF showe dher ugly face for me.. after being late for 4 days and giving me false hopes.. 
oh well .... 4 of my friends announced their pregnancy last month.. i feel so lonely.. now :cry:


----------



## bobobaby

So sorry aneageraussie. :cry: Its not fair. :hugs:

I have a question for all you ladies. I'm finally going to call the doctor tomorrow to schedule appointments to get my DH and myself checked out. Its almost been 11 cycles, but we started trying at the end of last July. :( Anyways, here's my question: When I call and the receptionist asks me what I am needing to see the Dr. for, what do I say???
I'd rather not say "because I've been trying to get pregnant for a year and I need help!!" I just feel like its none of her business. I know that might sound silly because that's what she's there for, but I guess I'm just kind of sensitive about the subject nowadays. I am due for my annual exam in the beginning of August, should I just make an appointment for a regular exam and then ask questions then?? What did you ladies say when making appointments to get checked out?? Sorry if this is a really lame question. :blush:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I don't think it's a dumb question at all! When I went to the gyno it hadn't quite been a year yet, but I was having a lot of pain and displaying many symptoms of endo, so i didn't want to wait. I figured though that if I mentioned anything about the fertility stuff they would tell me to wait two more months. So I didn't. I just said I had pain. It worked well enough. We addressed the pain, but also touched on the fertility side also because she knew we were trying from the last time I was in for my yearly exam.*


----------



## skittles

Hi Ladies

Can I come back too:blush:. I'm onto cycle 11 now and not been coping too well the past couple of months. 

Beauty- sorry to hear about the PCOS but as the others said it should not stop you getting your BFP...look at Claire for inspiration.:hugs:

Bobobaby- I recently went to the docs..when i called up I asked for a joint appointment for my hubby and I to discuss fertility issues but to be honest I don't know why i gave any explanation it is none of the receptionist business:dohh: Anyways I had the 21 day test, thyroid and some other bloods done and they came saying I have excellent hormones levels!!:huh: Had my FSH/LH done on Monday and should get the results back tomorrow...am feeling quite nervous about them. He won't test DH as we had a miscarriage together 7 years ago so apparently they won't be a problem now!

Had to see my doc on Monday about something else but mentioned my test results and he still stated that it really can take over a year even when there are no fertility issues so still hoping BFP will be along for us all shortly:hug:

Bobobaby- really hope AF does not show up and to everyone else I pray it is our month...goodness knows we have waited long enough!:rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry aussie... :hug:

Welcome back skittles!


----------



## Kelly9

Bobo, you don't have to tell her, all you have to say is it is private and you would rather wait to talk to the physician thats all I said. And when you go in there tell her you've been trying for a year. I kept getting told no till I finally said it's been a year even though it was only 9 or 10 months. Then they got me in right away. I am happy I lied cause we do have problems and now it is another 3 months I can knock off waiting for the clinic so it's worth it for your piece of mind!


----------



## aneageraussie

hello all.. nice to see everyone coming back.. so its Cd2 for me... cried me heart out yesterday in front of DH and finally making fertility clinic appointment today.. its been too long... and seems like everyone around me is pregnant.. 4 of my friends anounced thier pregnancy last month and another one is due next month.... so not fair...

bobobaby- i hve everything crossed for u girl.... i hope :witch: stays far far away.....

welcome back skittles


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Well If I weren't on cd5 I would be poasing like crazy right now. So far today I have been extremely tired, moody, craving chinese food and Ho Hos, and i threw up once already. SERIOUSLY?!?! WTF. *


----------



## Kelly9

that is odd wishin!!!


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks for all your answers and advice ladies! You girls are the best!!! :hugs:

AF still hasn't gotten me.. I am on cd36 now. My temp was just as high as it was yesterday. This is nuts not knowing whats going on!! I didn't call the doctor today as I kept busy until they were closed and never got around to it. But I'm planning on calling tomorrow. I can't believe how long my cycle is this time around... its never been this crazy!!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Thanks for all your answers and advice ladies! You girls are the best!!! :hugs:
> 
> AF still hasn't gotten me.. I am on cd36 now. My temp was just as high as it was yesterday. This is nuts not knowing whats going on!! I didn't call the doctor today as I kept busy until they were closed and never got around to it. But I'm planning on calling tomorrow. I can't believe how long my cycle is this time around... its never been this crazy!!

may be u dnt need to call doctors.. i hope thats the case for u hun...


----------



## Kelly9

you haven't tested yet have you? I would say it is time for a test.


----------



## bobobaby

I tested with internet cheapies last Saturday and yesterday morning, and they were both negative. I might test tomorrow morning again... depends if my temp is lower then it has been today and yesterday. I honestly just don't feel lucky enough for it to be positive, so I'm trying my best not to test and am just waiting for AF to show. I did order some FRER tests off ebay, so if those arrive before AF I'll definitley test.


----------



## skittles

Test Bobo Test...I really hope it is your time!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

ok well let us know, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I am off to calgary stampede after work tonight so I won't be back for a while!


----------



## bobobaby

Well I tested on IC and still negative. :( Temp is still high like that last 2 days and still no AF. On cd37. I wish I knew what was going. I am still having strong period pains, like in my lower back today, so I'm still expecting AF. Tomorrow is my DH's birthday and we are off to Seattle for the weekend. Thank you ladies for all your support through this stressful cycle!! You guys are so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

bobo - im very hopeful that this is it for u babe.... good luck.. i hope :witch: stays far far away from u


----------



## BizyBee

Bobo, my fingers are crossed for you hun! Hope the temp stays high and witch stays away. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bobobaby

Just thought I'd pop in before I leave for my trip to let you girls know I tested with a FRER and it was BFN. :(Then my body decided to be really mean to me and I had some spotting, right after I took the test. Why couldn't I start spotting before I wasted a test?! My temp was also slightly lower then it has been the last few days. So looks like I'm gonna be having AF today. (on my husband's birthday of all days!! :dohh:) 
But I'm going to take this as a good thing to be able to bring up to the doctor that I had a frigging 37 day cycle and I've been ovulating really late!!! Hopefully she'll give me something to help me out. Have a good weekend girls!!


----------



## Kelly9

sorry bobo! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Well, not the outcome you wanted, but I am happy that you have some closure on this difficult cycle! Not knowing is awfulI applaud you for your ability to embrace the silver lining though. I hope this helps you get the attention from your doc that you need. Way to go girl!!!*


----------



## Kelly9

well I am 10dpo and still waiting... have been peeing super amounts in the last day or 2 but refuse to put it down to a symptom. I only got 5 more days till witch should arrive.


----------



## skittles

Not much to report ladies on CD 13 not temping or using OPK's so :sex:every day until CD 18 which should cover all bases. 

Got the results back from my FSH/LH test- both rated as good so now had all the blood tests done so I know it is not my hormones that are slowing things down!

Bobo- really sorry the :witch: got you:hugs:....here's hoping cycle 11 is lucky for both of us:thumbup:

Kelly- any more symptoms....only a couple more days till POAS:winkwink:


----------



## bobobaby

Oooo its getting close to testing time Kelly. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I am only going to test if my temps stay up or go higher then what they were today, I had a drop yesterday so I fully expect witch to come friday. I don't normally test anymore though cause of DH's SA results. So we'll see.. I feel the same ish, I have felt a little off for the last 1.5 weeks or so like I'm not in my right head, its hard to explain but I am not putting that down to a symptom.


----------



## Kelly9

So we got DH's SA results for his second one... the FS says it's a bit better but overall more of the same, she did however tell us his sperm count is really low which we though she told us last time he had a very high sperm count, I guess there was some kind of miscommunication so this one was worse. His overall count went from 14.6 million to 22.6 million which should be 40 million and higher to be normal, his morphology went down from 10% to 8% which should be 15% to be normal and his motility the first time was 51 and 37 (after 3 hours) to 46 and 44 (after 3 hours) it should be 50 to be normal, so a few things went up. I guess the increase in counts is good but we thought he had a lot of sperm so basically I bawled my eyes out on the phone to a friend for an hour. We might be doing ICSI or IVF now instead of IUI... but we have to wait for our appointment for that to find out more. F**K! I hate this it's all bull s**t.


----------



## aneageraussie

Kelly9 said:


> So we got DH's SA results for his second one... the FS says it's a bit better but overall more of the same, she did however tell us his sperm count is really low which we though she told us last time he had a very high sperm count, I guess there was some kind of miscommunication so this one was worse. His overall count went from 14.6 million to 22.6 million which should be 40 million and higher to be normal, his morphology went down from 10% to 8% which should be 15% to be normal and his motility the first time was 51 and 37 (after 3 hours) to 46 and 44 (after 3 hours) it should be 50 to be normal, so a few things went up. I guess the increase in counts is good but we thought he had a lot of sperm so basically I bawled my eyes out on the phone to a friend for an hour. We might be doing ICSI or IVF now instead of IUI... but we have to wait for our appointment for that to find out more. F**K! I hate this it's all bull s**t.

:hugs: kelly.. if that helps..im in a similar situation.. hang in there babe.. we will get our :bfp: one way or other.. just matter of time :)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I have a friend here in town that has faced all kinds of complications. She has 1/2 a uterus so one of her tubes doesn't connect to anything and she went in for a lap (where the discovered all of this) and found that her one good tube was blocked. So they recommended her for IVF, but because of her 1/2 uterus it was questionable whether or not she would ever be able to carry. It was pretty much Epic bad. ANYWAY, I am pleased to report that she is now pregnant after 1 round of IVF.

Moral of this story is: If she can do it... so can we!!!!*


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been as good about posting lately. I am on CD17. I got a positive OPK on CD14 (which is amazing for me considering my cycles used to be 72 days!). 

Sorry to the girls who were caught by the witch. I know exactly how frustrating it can be...:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

thats a good story and I believe that we will get one but we can't afford IVF/ICSI... we were really looking forward to IUI and will still try it but with his counts it might not work on top of that I can't wait for my apt which I don't have yet! And likely won't till nov or dec :(


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I'm with you Kelly~
Patience may be a virtue, but screw it, I want it NOW!! *


----------



## Kelly9

well I got a small bit of pink cm when I wiped, it only happened once but well I knew witch was coming.


----------



## beauty

Same here girls had watery bloody cm for past few days so assume witch is on its way!! 
AC hasnt worked then this cycle as approaching cd47 today and last cycle cd54 so the ac isnt doing any justice!!
Gyno booked me in for hsg scan, which they should of done along with my ultrasound but didnt book me in as they forgot!! So guess when the next date is October.. so i have a long wait ahead!! Gyno has lost a set of blood results and OH sperm analysis so all these have to be repeated!! Great isnt it, another kick in the teeth!!

She wouldnt give me any medication until this hsg scan is done so i have a long wait ahead.. just hope mother nature is kind and helps me get a BFP before October!! We got plenty of time to get the blood done and SA again and he has been taking wellman so hoping the men improve but its yet another blow isnt it!!

I tried everything girls to get some medication.. but got no where, she wouldnt give me metorformin either as she wants to run that with the clomid!! Its a joke!! I just sometimes wanna cry!! 
xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Boy, your gyno is a scatter brained idiot! That must be so frustrating. I'm sorry you're having to wait so long *


----------



## Kelly9

yeah that FS doesn't know how to get her crap together.

My temp went up again on 15dpo to 36.73... so I tested even with the pink cm yesterday and negative so witch is coming like I thought but weird about my temps... hope I am not getting sick. I did have a hep B vaccine though maybe that did something.


----------



## Kelly9

Finally some good news!

So I just called the fertility clinic out here and it turns out we're on the IVF waiting list which is shorter then the general list so we'll be in within 2 to 3 more months instead of 4 to 5!!! :happydance: And while we wait the additional 6 months for IVF from the date of our first appointment we are allowed to do our 3 rounds of IUI so there won't be as long of a wait for IVF if the IUI's don't work! Yay some good news finally... oh and witch showed up today after my record high temperature!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*That is great news! I'm glad FS threw you a bone!*


----------



## Kelly9

yes me to, it's about time. There is actually a chance I could be pregnant before the end of the year! Providing the IUI works and we don't need IVF cause I wouldn't start that till april 2010!


----------



## bobobaby

Thats great news Kelly!! Glad things are starting to look up!


----------



## skittles

Great news Kelly:happydance: Hopefully just one go on the IUI will do the trick:winkwink: but nice to know the back up option is not so far away!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

yeah it is but... I Called DH's benefits people to see what they cover in terms of IVF and ICSI as it seems we're headed that way and the person told me they only give coverage when the woman has a bilateral tube blockage!!!! It is so sexist! So basically they will admit to it being a serious problem if the woman is the one who is "broken" but not the man. If we do have to have IVF and ICSI and they deny us we'll be fighting it under an appeal if not I'll get a lawyer if I have to. Anyone should get coverage where it has been diagnosed that the couple cannot conceive naturally. 

Hopefully we will not need it though and the IUI will work *fingers majorly crossed* you can bet I will be the biggest symptom spotter when I get my IUI cycles and a huge POAS-aholic! I can't wait!!!!!! 3 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!! WHOOT!!!!! Makes the witch not seem so bad this month, didn't even cry... although the cramps are killing me!


----------



## Leila Fae

:hi:

I've been lurking around BnB but been so manic that my mind's not been in the right place to compose a post! Work has been totally hectic for the last few weeks and will continue to be so.

BUT, lots of good stuff going on. DH is now back at home for 2 1/2 months so let the hard core TTC begin! He's been working away from home for months and months so timing TTC has been tricky (and obviously not fruitful! :dohh:). I'm currently on CD 12 and we've been getting as much lovin' in as we can. :blush:

Other good news is that DH and I are now only a teeny tiny step away from exchanging and completing on buying our first house - yay!!! On top of that my sister got engaged yesterday so I can now also indulge in the excitement of wedding planning and I get to be Matron of Honour. Even if that does make me sound like an old woman! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats so exciting! Lots of things are going on for you hey! We're just finishing up home renos so we're happy for that. Now Dh has to go in for his wisdom teeth removal. 

Wicked thunder and lightening storm going on here it's awesome, must go watch!


----------



## BizyBee

Kelly, that's fab news about the wait time. :)

Beauty, sorry the witch showed up. I hope your HSG goes well, so you can get moving with the meds.

Leila, that's exciting. I am helping my cousin plan her wedding and it's a lot of fun. Glad you have OH for a while. Hope you get that bfp soon. xx


----------



## aneageraussie

hey guys.. how are we all? i m feeling very relaxed right now.. today i called FS and im going for my initial appointment on 31st july... which is good because that will be just before :witch: and if she suggests to go for tests like CD5 and all that i dont have to wait long for that.

Im just happy things are moving for me.... and if everything goes well.. may be i start IVF/ IUI latest my October or who knows may be in September:happydance:.. so i may finally have 2010 baby..

i was feeling down last few weeks.. as we were close to getting a house which both of us loved and we didnt get it and all... but good thing is that.. the money which we have saved as a home deposit.. i can use it for my IVF if needed.... 

Sorry for long post.. but needed to type everything off.. lol


----------



## bobobaby

Thats great Aussie, loving the relaxed attitude! :D You WILL get a 2010 baby, hun. You deserve it!!


----------



## Kelly9

I may be in the running for my 2010 baby again to! It is exciting, I should be starting IUI by the latest oct or nov depending on where I am with my cycle when I have my apt.

DH got his wisdom teeth out this morning so I have been looking after him. He is in bed sleeping now, we were up early so I might go take a nap to.


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Thats great Aussie, loving the relaxed attitude! :D You WILL get a 2010 baby, hun. You deserve it!!


Thanks Bobo!!! i have been stressed out about this for almost 9 months now..
have to be relaxed and i knw things will be ok.. 
we all deserve a :BFP: and we all wil lget it.. sooner or later.
i have decided i will be very upfront with the FS and wil ltell her i want to be preggers like NOW .. i have done all the tests and DH also had his SA done in past months... so im sure she will consider that and will put me to IVF/ IUI straightaway... rather then going through all the tests and everything all over again.. im nervous as well as excited...:blush:


----------



## aneageraussie

Kelly9 said:


> I may be in the running for my 2010 baby again to! It is exciting, I should be starting IUI by the latest oct or nov depending on where I am with my cycle when I have my apt.
> 
> DH got his wisdom teeth out this morning so I have been looking after him. He is in bed sleeping now, we were up early so I might go take a nap to.

yay Kelly!!! u go girl !!


----------



## Kelly9

I know it has restored hope and faith back in to me! Well some at least the IUI still has to work otherwise it will be Feb/march for IVF. I'm just trying to pass the time and not think about the clinic calling everyday but it is sooooo hard!

I hope she gives you what you want without to much of a hassel!


----------



## bobobaby

Hi girls, how is everyone doing??


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone doing??
> 
> My brother-in-law just got engaged, and while I am very happy for them... I feel guilty for having bad thoughts. They have said they are going to TTC right after they get married, and now I am terrified I'm going to have to deal with them getting pregnant before me. :( My husband doesn't understand this and thinks I should just feel happy for them, but I can't help it! If they are able to conceive before us I seriously feel like I'm just going to break down. :cry: Dammit, I have been so good the last couple months at relaxing and staying positive!! I wish I didn't think like this!! My Dr. appointment isn't until August 7th, and we'll see if he even takes me serious!!:nope: Sorry for the bummer post! Needed to vent.

 oh hun i completely understand.. but look this way... first you dont even know when they will get married and may be they will not be successful straight after getting married... and who knows before that u will have a :baby:.. jsut stay postive and relaxed like u have been.. its only upward and onward from here and 7th August will be here soon..
And may be u just need that extra "push" and just by going to doctor will break the jinx and u will get :BFP: soon after that..


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks hun, i just hate thinking like that.


----------



## aneageraussie

i knw hw u feel hun.. u knw ALL my classmates from uni are having babies... we were 9 girls and one of them already has a 2 yo , one is due next month and rest of them in following months.. i feel awful.. i avoid meeting t hem.. i miss my days with them but i feel like theres nothing in common between us..
oh well.. im going to see FS next friday and possibly IVF will start for me..

im sure i will tell her that we r ready for IVF and dont wanna wait..
lets see how it goes

and hun ur not thinking selfish as these feelings are NORMAL....:hugs:


----------



## bobobaby

I hope the FS lets you begin IVF right away. :hugs: I really really hope nothing is wrong with us, but it has been 11 cycles (12 months) so I don't know. My insurance doesn't cover infertility, so if there is something wrong we will have to pay for every little bit of it. I wish I were staying relaxed still, but I can feel myself starting to get stressed out about it again and getting a little anxiety from it all.


----------



## Kelly9

Take a deep breath bobo, it's ok to feel that way I would be the same. I was the same when my bro and his g/f decided to have a baby and chris and I weren't married then. Although some of those feelings came because they had no business having a baby when they did but thats a long story.


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah I'm better today. Thanks girls!! Just annoyed at myself a bit for being so negative. Oh well, new day!!


----------



## Kelly9

Nothing wrong with being negative. I seem to be discouraged everyday. Whenever I see a baby if DH is there I turn to him and say I want a baby. He just takes it in stride and says you will have one eventually.


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah, wouldn't it be so much easier to be a man in this situation?? :haha:. My DH is the same way. He really wants a baby too, but he doesn't take it as hard as I do and he definitely has more patience about the whole thing.


----------



## Kelly9

I wonder why men are like that? Especially the ones who want a baby. WHat a mystery


----------



## BizyBee

The guys are so nonchalant about it. I think they feel it's out of their control and it's better to not think about it. It's just so hard on us emotional and physically. How could we stop thinking about it?


----------



## Kelly9

Well you know I still obsess a little but since hearing our diagnosis I have let it go much more then I would have if I knew we didn't have problems. It's kind of nice not getting my hopes up every month to have them dashed. I mean I still get a bit upset but it's not as bad as it was. ALthough once I start treatment if I get neg with those it will be even more heart breaking.


----------



## aneageraussie

Kelly9 said:


> Well you know I still obsess a little but since hearing our diagnosis I have let it go much more then I would have if I knew we didn't have problems. It's kind of nice not getting my hopes up every month to have them dashed. I mean I still get a bit upset but it's not as bad as it was. ALthough once I start treatment if I get neg with those it will be even more heart breaking.

i agree with u kelly 110% how heartbreakng it will be seeing negatives after starting treatment.. but then.. may be we will NEVER see a negative afterall (PMA girl)... :)


----------



## aneageraussie

so we had an official dinner last night.. its an Aussie tradition.. called Chistmas in July.. Altough im in my 2ww i drank last night.. and not just 1-2 glasses of wine... had vodka and other poten stuff :drunk: , ate Salmon and smoked a cig too.. man o man i was bad... every 2 ww i refrain from alcohol and then nothing happens... this time i decided to go normal..
i have my FS appointment coming next friday and now im getting scared.. what if she says.. nothing can be done for us.. silly i knw.. but cant help it...
:shrug:


----------



## bobobaby

Don't worry Aussie... something can always be done! And the last couple months I always have some drinks in the tww, so don't feel too guilty. I figure if I stopped doing stuff I would normally do, I'd make myself go even more crazy!!


----------



## Kelly9

I have given up with stopping thing to, if I wanna drink I will, I have stopped taking folic acid to since it is unlikely for us to conceive, I will start again before our treatments. I also eat sushi and whatever else I wanna do, its nice! Getting a gym membership again soon! Oh BTW I got approved for my student loan so nursing really is a go in sept! I am so happy!


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay Kelly! It's great you've got the nursing training to look forward to.

I know what you all mean about doing what you want to do. When I first started TTC, almost a year ago, I cut right back on alcohol etc and in every 2WW I tried to be really good. Then AF would show and I'd be miserable, not only because I'd not got pregnant but because I'd deprived myself of the things I like and had nothing to show for it. 

After a few months I decided that my life has to go on and TTC is bad enough without not having my vino!

So this month I'm on CD19 and anywhere up to 5DPO (don't chart any more so can't be certain). I'm trying not to symptom spot dohh:) but my BBs have been tender for the last few days. That could just be them gearing up for AF though. Who knows?!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm still funny about drinking in the 2ww. I just can't bring myself to do it, but I see why others may.

Congrats Kelly. That's great that you were approved! 

What is everyone else up to? Did you have a good weekend? I am freaking out because I am testing on Tuesday and I want to POAS so badly! I'm going to be good though and try to wait.


----------



## Kelly9

Bizybee have you started your AC? Or is this just another natural cycle? Fingers crossed you get your bfp. I totally slept in this morning and took my temp 4 hours later then usual so it's way off. Dh and I ended up witnessing a house across the street burn down so we were out and about till about 330 am last night. Everyone got out and some dumb drunk guy who was trying to put out the raging inferno with a garden house got a little burned but is ok. Everyone was so lucky that there was no wind cause the house was super close to other ones and nothing else burned down.


----------



## BizyBee

Wow Kelly, they were lucky. 3:30 am? I can definitely see why your temps are off. :)

I am on my 3rd cycle with Clomid and Prometrium. This cycle I was increased to 100mg. I think that may have done the trick! :yipee:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/166424-think-might-have-done.html


----------



## aneageraussie

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

a huge congrata bizy bee!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay bizybee!!!! Do you mind me asking what your Issues were that you guys had to overcome? and how long you've been trying?


----------



## BizyBee

We've been trying for 14 months. I had very long cycles (40-70+ days) and wasn't ovulating. I had a variety of bloodwork, an HSG (no blockages), and my OH had an SA (which was fine). It turns out I wasn't ovulating because my body doesn't produce progesterone. It was ridiculously low (like less than 1) so my Dr. prescribed Clomid for days 3-7 and Prometrium (progesterone supplement) for 18-32.


----------



## bobobaby

Omg omg omg!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::dance::wohoo::wohoo::dance::bfp::bfp::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I am SO thrilled for you BizyBee!!! :hugs: Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*This is super colossal fantastic Bizy 
You are our beacon of hope!

I will be praying for you that beanie borrows in and establishes residence  *


----------



## skittles

Congratulations Bizybee:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

I am soo happy for you! Sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats so great that they were able to help you! I am super happy for you, wishing you all the best!


----------



## beauty

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO congracts huni, its about time there was some good news in the mid term section.. so pleased for u.. gives me more hope knowing that someone else has gotten there BFP xx


----------



## Leila Fae

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Hurrah BizyBee!!!!!! 


AF is due at the weekend and I'm going for a routine diabetes appointment on Monday. I was really hoping to be going along to the appointment with some good news but I'm not feeling confident. Still, once AF has arrived I'll be right on the phone to the GP and making an appointment for DH and I to go along together. We'll be on cycle 12 by then. DH is only home until October then he's on the road again until January so I want to get him lined up for some tests before then.

We're due to complete the purchase on our house on Friday so I'm trying to use my excitement about that to take my mind off TTC. HOWEVER, my sister got engaged a couple of weeks ago and has decided on next September for the wedding. She's chosen the bridesmaid dresses (which would look superb on me now) but while the style is lovely it won't work in any stage of pregnancy (bar the first few weeks) and I have fears for how good it would look with a post baby bulge. Still I'm not going to worry about that just now although I can't help working out the maths and what stage of pregnancy/post pregnancy/labour (!) I could be at!


----------



## Kelly9

well here's to hoping you get your baby and it's born before you have to wear it!


----------



## bobobaby

Leila Fae, I have been doing the same thing.. My bro-in-law is getting married and so I'm also calculating how far pregnant I would be if we get lucky enough to get pregnant soon. If it ruins the dress I'm suppose to wear.. I don't really care!! :) I told my husband that if they get married in April, like it sounds like they might, and if we get pregnant this cycle we may have a good reason not to even be at his wedding. So now we are joking and saying hopefully we won't be making it to his wedding! :D (even though we would want to of course;))


----------



## Kelly9

I would love to be super big and round for wedding pics if it meant getting a baby!!! I have no weddings to go to though so no incentive that way!


----------



## bobobaby

I've got tons of EWCM and just got my positive OPK! :yipee: PMA!! Gonna go pray to the fertility gods...:rofl: Fingerscrossed. Anyone else O'ing now or soon??


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> I've got tons of EWCM and just got my positive OPK! :yipee: PMA!! Gonna go pray to the fertility gods...:rofl: Fingerscrossed. Anyone else O'ing now or soon??

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!! Bobo.. go get busy girl...
:sex:... and lots of it..

swim :spermy: swim... catch that egg...


----------



## bobobaby

aneageraussie said:


> bobobaby said:
> 
> 
> I've got tons of EWCM and just got my positive OPK! :yipee: PMA!! Gonna go pray to the fertility gods...:rofl: Fingerscrossed. Anyone else O'ing now or soon??
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!! Bobo.. go get busy girl...
> :sex:... and lots of it..
> 
> swim :spermy: swim... catch that egg...Click to expand...

Thanks sweets, Hubby gets home from work in 45 minutes. I'm ready to pounce! :dance: :) Where are you at in your cycle now?


----------



## aneageraussie

im 8-9dpo bobo!! waiting for my first FS appointment this friday and discuss with her abt IVF/ ICSI options...
im getting nervous but should be ok.. i hope so


----------



## bobobaby

Oooooh exciting times coming up for you!! :hugs: Things are looking up for you babe. I'm glad things are starting to get moving for ya.


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks bobo.. :hugs:
the good thing about having tappointment on friday is that its not much before :witch: is due... 
so i can get straight into all the tests she will ask like CD5 and Cd21 and may be i start my first IVF cycle as early as September or latest by OCtober...
:happydance::happydance:
im just keeping PMA


----------



## bobobaby

Loving the PMA!! Your definitley gonna get your 2010 baby! I'd bet a million bucks on that!!


----------



## aneageraussie

and u too girl... we all will be mommies in 2010 and it does sound a good year...xxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I love getting stuff done. Feels good doesn't it?!?!
Well as for me... OH is going in for a SA next Monday ( since we haven't had any luck post surgery yet) and I am lying on the couch being lazy because AF is about to start.  She is due today. No sign yet, but don't get excited... she's coming, I can feel it 

Bizy, i'm living vicariously through you this week*


----------



## aneageraussie

you knw the funnny thing tho , i feel more nervous when DH goes for SA then i go for my blood tests.. i duunno why.. weird i knw.. i think i freak out more then him... lolzzzz


----------



## bobobaby

I'm kind of the same Aussie... thinking about the testing we are gonna be getting done soon, I am definitely more nervous about my DH's SA for some reason..


----------



## aneageraussie

when is your appointment coming up bobo? i hope u dnt need to go to the appointment and u get ur :BFP: this cycle...


----------



## bobobaby

My appointment is next Friday. Its just scheduled as an annual, and the nurse said I can talk to the Dr. about fertility issues then. Hopefully he'll take me seriously!! I'm going in with my charts and everything!

wishin2bmom, since you are in the US, did you have to get a referral to get a SA for you OH?? I have my OBGYN ppointment next Friday, but I want to make an appointment with a urologist for my DH's SA. But I'm not sure if I have to wait for a referral or if I can just go for it.


----------



## aneageraussie

exciting days coming for u too bobo.. and yes i am also going with all my charts and all to appointment.


----------



## Kelly9

I had to get a referral for the urologist after the SA results came back bad. It was faxed off today supposedly. So hopefully it won't take to long to get him in to check for any reasons as to why his SA's came back poorly. 

I O in another 6 days bobo so not to to long after you. Good luck catching the eggy!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*we are actually going to a fertility clinic for the SA. I asked my gyno back when I was planning the surgery and stuff if I should get OH checked out as well. She said it wasn't needed just yet, but that she would give me the number of they place that does it for them if I wanted it. When DH called to make the appointment they asked him who referred him. He said no one, but they said they had a "standing referral" when they found out who my doc was. So..... I guess he did need a referral, but we didn't know that was what we had! haha*


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Kelly~ how long did it take you to get the results of DH's SA results back?*


----------



## Leila Fae

aneageraussie said:


> im 8-9dpo bobo!! waiting for my first FS appointment this friday and discuss with her abt IVF/ ICSI options...
> im getting nervous but should be ok.. i hope so

I'm 8-9 DPO too. Man I hate the waiting!!


----------



## aneageraussie

Leila Fae said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> im 8-9dpo bobo!! waiting for my first FS appointment this friday and discuss with her abt IVF/ ICSI options...
> im getting nervous but should be ok.. i hope so
> 
> 
> I'm 8-9 DPO too. Man I hate the waiting!!Click to expand...



any smptomps for u?


----------



## Kelly9

It took a week both times. It's pretty fast!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I still haven't been to the Drs. office so don't have any more news yet. I'm a little worried as my lines are still very faint, but I guess we'll see in a few days time!


I saw that you were discussing the SA. My OB/GYN gave me the paperwork for hubby's SA. I'm not sure what it's like in your area, but you may have to go through the specialist. It only took a few days to get the results back. Good luck!


----------



## bobobaby

Hmmm, I think I'll just wait for my appointment next Friday then before trying to schedule a SA for my DH. 

BizyBee, I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hoping those lines darken for you and this is it. :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

hi ladies... how r we all..

bizy bee- i hope those lines getting darker for you
bobo - how was all :sex:? :winkwink::winkwink:

so in about 4hours i m off to appointment with IVF specialist.. i knw she wil lask for some more tests... but i will gladly do that as its all for start of IVF...
:happydance:


----------



## bobobaby

:rofl: Aussie your so funny. No complaining over here! ;) We have one more round to go tonight until I think we've gotten enough in.
Oooh I'm so glad your off to the IVF specialist today. hopefully they can get you guys started up soon!! Lets us know what they say asap! I'm getting excited for you!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobo , get as much :spermy: as you can ... 
i know your appointment is coming next friday.. i seriously hope this will be lucky for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Aussie how long did it take you to get in? I am still waiting for my appointment... 4 month wait, it sucks! The another 6 months for IVF after the initial appointment and thats private! But on the plus side will do IUI during that 6 month wait.


----------



## aneageraussie

hi kelly,

thankfully it was not a long wait for me. what i basically did was made appointment with Melbourne IVF specialist, they promise an appointment within 2 weeks and i got in 10 days. which i m going today
Then after that i went to my GP and asked for a referral to the doctor i made appointment with.
I think the process from here is that i go today and IVF dr. will ask me for some more tests and next appointment may be in 2 weeks wil ldiscuss the test results and the options we can avail - IUI/ ICSI/ IVF and we can start when we feel we are ready.. of course its all private, but thats not a long wait.


----------



## Kelly9

I wish we had a program like that out here! It's such a long wait and there is only the one clinic in calgary or so I have been told so I can't even "shop" around. Well I hope all goes well and you start soon!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks kelly... im so scared.. so many questions to ask... may be i will be a bit settled after this appointment:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

well let us know how it goes!!! I'll be there eventually, unless IUI works.


----------



## aneageraussie

ok so im back from the appoinment and it went pretty smooth.. dr was wonderful and im happy i selcted her
she discussed the test results which i already had (blood works and U/s)
and DH's SA which she thought is not "very"bad.. took a detailed history and ordered some more tests.

she told me given my age (29) , she wont be too worried if i keep trying..
or else she told me we can start the proces of IVF.. i told her we are financially ready for it.. she then sent me to IVF clinic to make appointmentts with counsellor ( which is mandatory) , nurses and accounts department.
She made sure they are on the same day and she will be seeing me too on that day to review my blood tests and DH's SA which she ordered today she told me that day we will sign the consent form if we decide to go ahead with IVF. Also she said i have to wait for atleast 6 weeks for that. which is not too bad
my next appointment with her and nurses, counsellor is on 19th August..
so i am aiming for a late september aur early october cycle..
i feel so releived now ..

sorry about the long post....


----------



## bobobaby

That's great news!!! :) You are really lucky that it can all happen pretty quickly. I've heard most places take months and months. And I'm so glad the Dr. was wonderful and helpful. Not too long until it all happens for you, but hopefully you'll get a little surprise and won't need to go through with it! :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

aneageraussie said:


> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> im 8-9dpo bobo!! waiting for my first FS appointment this friday and discuss with her abt IVF/ ICSI options...
> im getting nervous but should be ok.. i hope so
> 
> 
> I'm 8-9 DPO too. Man I hate the waiting!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> any smptomps for u?Click to expand...

Not really, just the usual stuff in the run up to AF which are symptoms of both BFPs and AF.


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> That's great news!!! :) You are really lucky that it can all happen pretty quickly. I've heard most places take months and months. And I'm so glad the Dr. was wonderful and helpful. Not too long until it all happens for you, but hopefully you'll get a little surprise and won't need to go through with it! :hugs:


thanks a lot bobo... i will be hoping for that surprise to occur..lol
since my appointment yesterday afternoon.. im feeling pretty relaxed. .atleast i knw whats happening now.. and what wil be happening next 2-3 months... im expecting AF in next 2-3 days and cant beleive that AF after this one will be start of my IVF cycle. So i m hoping to start my IVF cycle around end of this month. IVF cycle is 6-8 weeks long. and tbh im having butterflies in my stomach thinknig of that..
but i knw i have support of u girls it here... and it makes it lots easier..
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

That is such great new aussie! I wish they were that fast here but to tell the truth DH and I don't have the money for IVF we are hoping to be funded by the charity the clinic runs for couples who can't afford it, otherwise it will be borrowing from the in laws and taking out a bank loan. I hope it doesn't get that far though. I really need the IUI to work, it is so cheap! only $250 a cycle. I should be getting my appointment for consultation around the time you are starting your treatment!

I also just caved and bought a year membership to FF, I figured I will be around for a while.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Well I've got a nice story, and seeing as it is rather relevant to the topic at hand i'll share 

I told ya'll a couple of weeks ago about my friend who was having to do IVF because she had 1/2 a uterus and her only good tube was blocked. I also mentioned that she had apparently fallen PG on her first round of IVF. (which is great, but it gets better!) We were speaking to them yesterday about it all and mentioned how great it was that they got in for treatment early since their original appointment date was Sept. Come to find out they didn't get in early at all. It happened for them the good ole fashioned way. Just in time to save them 10,000 bucks +!!! This is also just months after a doc told her that she was more likely to win the lottery than get PG naturally!!!
All I know is she better go buy a friggin lottery ticket!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kelly9

see why can't something like that happen to me?


----------



## aneageraussie

kelly- good things hppen to good people...i am a firm believer of that.. so may be who knows.. it will happen and u wont even need IUI...

my FS told me IUI is not an option. i cant understand that as according to her DH's SA is not too bad.. he is going for another one next week.. i wanna seeohw it has changed from ;last time.,


----------



## Kelly9

aussie what were your DH's results for his SA? My DH was diagnosed with mild male factor but I wonder if IUI is a good choice for us as he has issues with count, motility and morphology... if we can just get his sperm count up like double what it is we could possibly conceive on our own and maybe then IUI might work... but I am a little doubtful


----------



## aneageraussie

kelly , DH's SA results had issue with motility, which came 40% and i think more then 50% is considered normal
Also , his morphology came as 75% abnormal shape.. altough what confused me was that it said that according to WHO 70-85% abnormal shape is considered normal... so i think that was ok too
main issue with DH is slightly reduced motility. COunt was way high up then normal.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, long time no see!!

Thought I'd just pop back from lttc and say hi :hugs: Hope you're all doing ok. FX those lines return Bizy. 

Great news about treatment aussie, it makes you feel better to me doing something about it doesn't it?! We have a (pretty successful so far) thread over in lttc for those of us having or waiting for treatment if you fancy joining us. https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...fertilization-microfertilization-buddies.html

:dust: to you all 

xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I've started spotting so AF is on her way :(

Have been taking my mind off it by working really hard stripping wallpaper in our new house. We completed yesterday! :happydance:

Looks like DH and I will be off to the GP soon to organise some further tests. I never thought I'd be one of those people who take over a year to get pregnant, but then I guess no-one does :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

aussie, morphology is rated on 2 different scale, the one they used on my DH is the Kreuger scale, it is a much more strict scale so anything 15% or higher normal shapes is considered normal the other (not sure what it's called) rates a 30% or higher as normal for good shaped sperm so maybe you are on that one in which case you wouldn't be far away from normal... but from what my FS told me you would be a good candidate for IUI.

If we can just get DH's sperm counts up we would have a much higher chance with IUI then we do now, so I am hoping his gluten free diet will do that, his sperm count went up from 14.6 million to 22.6 million in just 5 weeks, we think it is from his diet change and being celiac. We are hoping it is!!! Cause it takes 3 to 4 months to get the gluten out of his system which means his count would continue to improve, our next SA is Oct 7th so by then we will know for sure but it's such a long ways away!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> see why can't something like that happen to me?


*Whose to say it won't still? You never know!!! And for you Kelly, I hope it does, you deserve it *


----------



## Kelly9

thanks wishin, I keep hoping for my miracle but every month it gets harder.

I did have the most amazing amount of stretchy clear cf yesterday though! OMG sorry if this is tmi but it stretched like over a foot and would have more if I tried :rofl: I did a bit of research just to make sure it wasn't arousal fluid but FF says arousal fluid is not typically very stretchy so I am classifying it as EWCM!!!!!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I'm back on CD1 again. Feeling very, very disappointed. Again.

Fortunately I've been really busy all weekend as we completed on our house on Friday so I've been stripping wallpaper, pulling off wooden panelling and chipping away at tiles. It helps to distract me a bit from how rubbish I feel about TTC. It really does feel like it's never going to happen. Sigh.


----------



## Kelly9

I know how you feel leila! I have busied my self in home renovations to since finding out we're not likely to conceive on our own. It really does keep you busy and pass the time! Ours sadly are coming to an end though, and now I am not sure what I am going to do. Another week or so and every thing I have wanted done should be done. I guess if I can make it another 2 weeks I will be fine, in laws are coming and will distract me and the classes start shortly after. Then before I know it we'll be doing IUI. I really hope you get your bfp soon! How long have you been ttc for now?


----------



## beauty

Leila Fae said:


> Well I'm back on CD1 again. Feeling very, very disappointed. Again.
> 
> Fortunately I've been really busy all weekend as we completed on our house on Friday so I've been stripping wallpaper, pulling off wooden panelling and chipping away at tiles. It helps to distract me a bit from how rubbish I feel about TTC. It really does feel like it's never going to happen. Sigh.

Yep i understand how you are feeling, i get that feeling all the time latley its never goin to happen.. i been trying to get pregnant since last year and my cycles are so long i am only on cycle 9 this month but been trying for a year.. so my chances are slim with such long periods..

Its so depressing this ttc, i thought i wouldnt ever get down or worry about it but im wrong i just want it to happen my feeling with ttc are all over, i keep thinking the worse and that BFP just seems so far away at the moment to me! I am waiting for my HSG scan which isnt till October and that feels like a million miles away as well..

By then it be around 20months of ttc before even being given any help of the gyno!! No even any medication!! Its so crap the whole waiting around for a BFP.. i dont even test anymore, my opks never go positive so no idea when to get some extra nookie in, its like pot luck to catch my eggs!! :growlmad:

Hope we get there soon ladies as it feels like im moving back wards not forwards.. xx


----------



## bobobaby

Big :hugs: for you Beauty. I think we all feel like that. Was October the earliest your Dr. could get you in?? That does seem like a long ways away... but hopefully you'll get a nice surprise and won't need it.

How are all you ladies doing?? It has been SOOO hot here this past week. Seriously, its been reaching 110 Fahrenheit!! Yesterday I felt like I was coming down with a cold. :dohh: I had a fever and sore throat and everything. I spent all day Saturday outside so I'm thinking I got overheated... but I still have a sore throat. Not fun. Anyways, I'm rambling... I'm getting excited for my Dr. appointment on Friday!! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## beauty

bobobaby said:


> Big :hugs: for you Beauty. I think we all feel like that. Was October the earliest your Dr. could get you in?? That does seem like a long ways away... but hopefully you'll get a nice surprise and won't need it.
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?? It has been SOOO hot here this past week. Seriously, its been reaching 110 Fahrenheit!! Yesterday I felt like I was coming down with a cold. :dohh: I had a fever and sore throat and everything. I spent all day Saturday outside so I'm thinking I got overheated... but I still have a sore throat. Not fun. Anyways, I'm rambling... I'm getting excited for my Dr. appointment on Friday!! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


Nope i couldnt get in any earlier tried my hardest.. NHS funding in UK for u.. The lady who does the HSG scan is away from Mid August to end of September so that date was earliest.. feels like miles away.. :wacko:

I am hoping i get my BFP by then and wont need it doing, but as each month goes by i feel like its going no where and time is wasted especially not knowing how my cycles are going to be and when i ovulate!! It seriously gets you down!!

Its not much of summer in UK at mo, weather crap and raining as normal which doesnt help your mood, if the sun was shining i think i be bit happier too... 

I cant believe the gyno said my pcos was mild, if thats the case why are my periods so irregular???? No idea!! 

So whats happening Friday with the doctor? Is this your first doctor appointment with TTC? Or you got a follow up? 
xxxxx


----------



## bobobaby

Friday's appointment is to talk to the Dr. and hopefully get some testing scheduled for DH and myself. I'm kicking myself for putting it off this long, but I really wanted to wait a year and hoped that I wouldn't need the Dr's help. So I have no idea if there's anything wrong with myself or DH. So we'll find out soon hopefully.

You got put on Clomid, right? Seems like they should be helping you out more with how long of cycles you get. And I'm not so sure the sun that we are having would make you happier.... it is just too hot and too bright lately! I can't go outside without breaking into an instant sweat! It's miserable... I'm dreaming of Fall when it cools down.


----------



## beauty

I got given two months of clomid thats it, as my gyno wont provide more until a HSG scan is provided.. so i took my first round of clomid this cycle so waiting to see if anything happens.. But there not givin me any tracking etc as she only gave me that to keep my hush cause i was goin on in the appointment how long i have to wait for the HSG scan!!
Well i hope all goes ok for u at the doctors, u have regular cycles tho dont you? I think u done right to give it a year anyway huni, as sometimes it can take that to get pregnant even longer sometimes without anything being wrong! 
xx


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah for the most part I have regular cycles. I am usually able to pinpoint when I O with my charts and I get positive OPK's around that time as well. I'm kind of worried it may be my DH's :spermy:. Getting nervous about it. Well at least you are on Clomid while your waiting for the scan, that way you feel like your at least doing something, and it just might work!!


----------



## beauty

I hope it works huni, i lost faith in hospital after they lost my blood tests and OH SA test which we both got to repeat before October..

Just find it crap with no knowing when i O, hope i the clomid works so i dont need a HSG scan as been told there not very nice..

Good luck for Friday huni xx


----------



## Kelly9

HSg's are not very nice, they hurt so I really hope you don't have to go through with it beauty. And bobo I hope you get all the answers you need at your appointment.

SPeaking of weather... We had a wicked storm last night. Like nothing I Have ever been through, there was a tone of lightening and thunder and chunks of hail the size of grapes. I was worried for my windows and car. DH got stuck outside in the car during the worst of it, he was parked under a tree and seconds after moving it a big branch fell where his car was. I thought it was a tornado and was freaking out inside the house cause I was worried about him. Very overexciting night.


----------



## skittles

Hi Ladies

Taken a break for a few days as the :witch: decided to visit me the day Bizy got her:bfp: and I didn't want to put a downer on her exciting news:happydance:. So I am now onto cycle 12:sad2:. 

DH went to the docs on Friday and has to drop a sample of:spermy: off anyday this week. To say he is not keen is an understandment! As all my bloods have come back fine he is now panicking it is him... I personally still think it is just a matter of time for us as we managed to get pregnant together 7 years ago (not trying then miscarried at 6+2).

Beauty I really feel your pain... I think I was handling much worse a couple of cycles ago than now- strange I know as my desire for a little one is still as strong bordering on obsessive! Hopefully the Clomid will do the trick for you this month:hugs:

Leila - never thought it would take us a year either esp with regular cycles and no other health issues we are aware of but suppose some of us have to keep "the average time is a year" a real concept:dohh: :hugs:

Bobo- well done on making the step to the docs...my DH is the same as yours we would be trying for years if it was up to him! I am scared about having a HSG too but will have to be referred privately before that happens. Gonna give it a couple more cycles then go full steam ahead!:hugs:

Kelly- i pray you get sidetracked and get so busy with your new course than the :bfp: hits you when you don't expect it.......way before your IUI:hugs:

Aussie- glad you got the ball rolling with IVF...fingers crossed you too with hit the jackpot before October:hugs:

Off to do the :dishes: and then have a nice long sleep and dream of babies:cloud9::


----------



## aneageraussie

Hello ladies ,

how are we all.

beauty - i know how fustrating it can be. its one year for me too TTC.
never in my dream thought it will take us this long and we will be going down IVF path. But fingers crossed for you and hopefully clomid is the magic wand that will do the trick

bobo - how u hun? sorry to hear about the weather. i know you are in 2ww right now. i hope ur appointment on friday go well.

skittles - fingers crossed for u babe, i hope hardest part is over and its upwards and onwards from here on. I excatly know how it feels reaching 1 year mark. things can only get better from here. so just hang in there.

kelly - exciting time coming ahead .. with course starting an aall. As skittles said i hope you get busy in other stuff and u get ur surprise :BFP:.

as for me :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday.. she cant be late even for a day just so give me some hope.. hate her with all my heart.
having said that for first time in past 1 year i was not sad to see her.
I was telling her "not long to go before u have to pack ur bags for a long time from my house :haha::haha:"..
Im pretty sure TTC has stolen my sanity..... now im talking to :witch:.. lol


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't get my positive opk today!!! If I don't get it tomorrow I have no idea when I'll O, I have always gotten my positive eithe orn or before cd17. Maybe i will test again tonight. It was darkish so it will be soon I think. It's just so hard to plan to BD at the right time with low sperm count when you have to hit O day without having sex the day before. Fingers crossed for cd19.

Sorry about witch aussie and skittles, thanks for the kind words. I will have 2 cycles during school being busy and such so who knows.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Sorry about the absence ladies, i've been so busy!!! DH went to get his SA done today. He said it was a small sample  due to anxiety. I hope that doesn't matter!!!*


----------



## aneageraussie

wishn2Bmom said:


> *Sorry about the absence ladies, i've been so busy!!! DH went to get his SA done today. He said it was a small sample  due to anxiety. I hope that doesn't matter!!!*

Dont worry it doesnt matter. same thing happened to my Dh.. we ll not really. i think he "missed" the cup.
so the report said :mild reduced volume.

they didnt knew what the real reason was.. :blush:


----------



## Leila Fae

:hi:

How's everyone getting on?

I need to give the GP a call and make an appointment for DH and I so we can talk about our options as we're on cycle 12 now. I know it sounds like such a small thing to get around to doing but I'm finding it really hard to find the time to call during work hours (as I'm working my arse off at work) and finding time when I'm not needed at work or in a meeting is going to be tricksy, especially as my boss is on leave again next week. I should just stop stressing about it and DO IT! 

I had my diabetes check up appointment at the hospital yesterday. I go every 6-8 weeks. My blood test results hadn't improved which is annoying. My sugar level results are fine for a 'normal' diabetic, but a bit too high for a TTC diabetic. I've been so busy that I had lapsed with my regular blood tests at home so we've not been able to tweak my medication. I've pledged to be a good girl and do lots of tests before I go back again in 6 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

well I hope your ttc levels get to what they need to be! Good luck!

When I was working and was to busy I just set up time while I was at work to call otherwise nothing would have gotten done.

Got my positive opk today but it took almost the full 10 mins to show up so I will get another tomorrow as well, I just hope that I Ov tomorrow, we're not Bd'ing tonight so we can save his spermies for O day, so we're putting our eggs into basket cd19! It's so much harder to time sex when you're accounting for low sperm count! sigh


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Good luck Kelly! Make it  count, if you know what I mean *


----------



## Leila Fae

Go Kelly!

Well I've made a GP appointment for next Monday so DH and I can find out what the process is for SA etc :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys! We're getting in our :sex: today so here's to another positive opk a lot faster then yesterdays, just got to wait another hour or two to poas cause I work up at lie 1pm! :rofl: but before you judge me I went to bed at 430 am last night!


----------



## skittles

Go Kelly- catch that egg:winkwink:

Well my man went to give his sample today....funny thing happened apparently he went to go in a disabled toilet to do the business:winkwink: but a priest stepped in his way and said "no this way my son" and pointed to another toilet.....hope he said a prayer for us when he realised what he was about to do! LOL!!

Leila..DH went down to the GP last week and he just wrote out a presciption type document and gave him a container and he was able to go anytime in the week to the local hospital to drop it off. Apparently the results will be back at the GP by Friday..not sure what happens regarding a referral if there are any probs but fingers crossed he has super:spermy:!


----------



## bobobaby

:rofl: thats so funny skittles! I don't think my DH could have gone through with it after seeing a priest in there. :haha:


----------



## bobobaby

Oh yeah, and best of luck with the :sex: and :spermy: Kelly!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yahoo!!!! Got my super dark pos opk in a matter of seconds today! I'm going at it! I just hope I get my temp rise tomorrow!

Off to paint the bsmt kitchen before the fun begins!


----------



## bobobaby

I was at the bank today and a lady brought her newborn in. She was only 1 day old!! I can't believe some people would bring a newborn into such a germy place. ick! :nope:

My appointment is about a day away! I'm getting excited. Do you girls have any tips for me?? I'm taking in my charts and hopefully the Dr. will take me serious. Did you guys have to request for certain tests and things to be done, or did the Dr. take control of the situation and tell you what they would do?? I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Kelly9

Is it just your GP you're seeing and not a specialist? A lot of family doctors don't know a whole lot about the fertility side of health so I would ask him/her to give you the forms for a sperm analysis (full work up so counts, morphology and motility, not just the regular run of the mill form for just a sperm count) and for your day 3 and 21 blood tests as well as a referral to an FS so that by the time you get your FS apt you should have some of the tests done and the FS will have something to work with. My family doctor (GP) tried to read our semen test results and ended up being completely wrong so get it first hand from a specialist! Good luck bobo!


----------



## bobobaby

Its with my OB-GYN. Its an appointment for my annual exam, but they know I'm also going in there to talk about fertility issues. So hopefully she'll be helpful!:wacko:


----------



## aneageraussie

bobo - the only tip from my side will be - BE ASSERTIVE.
just tell your doctor what YOU want and dont buy when they say - you are still young and you can keep trying. Tell them yes , but we want to know whats wrong with us and we wnt to have tests done.

im excited for you... let me know how that goes.


----------



## bobobaby

Okay thanks Kelly and Aussie. I keep telling my husband I'm afraid I'll start crying in the appointment out of frustration!! I hope not, but I don't care. I need to make my point clear and get some help. They better take me serious, I'm going in ready for a fight though.:grr:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, unfortunately I had a chemical and I've started a new cycle. :cry: (my journal has more details).

Thanks for the support so far. PMA that this will be my lucky cycle!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I'm so so sorry Bizy We're all here for you, whatever you need. *


----------



## Kelly9

so sorry bizy!!! Hugs!

Bobo she should know what she's talking about then! But being assertive is a must, I got fobbed off so many times! Although out here our annual paps and exams are done buy our family doctors, we only go to an OB/GYN if we have other worrisome issues.


----------



## bobobaby

Ahh thanks for the tips Kelly. Its helping me get pumped up about being heard.

BizyBee, I'm so incredibly sorry hun :hugs:. But this just means the clomid is working for you and you'll be seeing those lines again real soon, hopefully this month. We are here for you. xx


----------



## beauty

So sorry BizyBee..sending loads of PMA to you..xxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks. I had a burst of PMA this morning! I'm supposed to see the fertility specialist the beginning of Sept., but I'm hoping I won't need that appointment! 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to look back at all of the posts I missed. Hope all is well. Good luck this cycle girls! :hugs:


----------



## beauty

How do you keep the PMA going? Wish i was like that, mine seems to have gone months and month ago! x


----------



## Kelly9

I lost mine in june with our FS results, hasn't come back. 

Well I didn't get my temp rise which means we won't have saved up DH's spermies when we BD again today. I must be O'ving today although I had cramping last night around 1am in the left side. My temps plummeted to 35.61!!!! My temps have been super low this cycle but then again the weather has turned chilly. SO here's to a temp rise tomorrow and the longest cycle ever for me at 34 days! Hopefully no longer.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Well, speaking of PMA... there goes mine! I just called my ob/gyn cause the FS said that they were sending DH's SA results to them since they were the referring party. The nurse told me that it came back as "poor prognosis". That was all she said and that it was recommended that he follow up with the FS office.  Total suck.*


----------



## BizyBee

I don't know Beauty. I've always been a positive person and it's the only way I can get through this. My OH is very loving and supportive, so that helps. Don't get me wrong, I have my days when I am upset and feel like my body doesn't work. I usually have a good cry and move on. :hugs: xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: to go around... I think we all need them right now. xx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry wishin!!!!!! hopefully it's not as bad as you think it is when you get the details. I know how you're feeling.


----------



## aneageraussie

hi all

bizy - im so sorry honey... :hugs: but loving PMA. like u said this month will be your month.

wishin- :hugs:. i knw the feeling. u feel totally gutted. i have gone thru that and that was just before our holiday. but then FS gave us so much home and remember its just one :spermy: thats needed .... keep up the PMA girl. Its upward and onward from here... better things to come and worst is over.

kelly- how you doing babe? i hope that one :spermy: works for you.... im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

bobo - 1 more day and appointment with dr. have u made a list of questions u gonna ask her.. lol... im excited for you girl and i hope thats the only push u need to get ur :BFP:.. and also u in 2ww right now.... im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

As for me im going to write in my journal... things are happening for me but very slow.. oh well....


----------



## bobobaby

Sorry about the bad news Wishin. :hugs:

My appointment is tomorrow morning. I have printed off my charts and have prepared what I need to ask, and what I need to get done. I am definitley not leaving there without a SA referral for my DH. I'm ready to get down to business. :gun:

You know whats funny girls, we tell each other very private things, but we don't even know each other's real names. Its kinda funny. You don't have to share yours if you don't want to, but my real name is Chelsea. Anyone else want to share? ;)


----------



## aneageraussie

u go girl... bobo.. im with you... :thumbup:
as for real name mine is Nids... unusual but common in South Africa.


----------



## bobobaby

Oooh I like it! It does sound exotic to me. lol :)


----------



## Kelly9

My name is Tiffany. 
It true though I tell you guys so much more then anyone else. I don't feel embarrassed either.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> My name is Tiffany.
> It true though I tell you guys so much more then anyone else. I don't feel embarrassed either.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I totally just assumed your name was Kelly!!! Well you know what they say about assuming :haha:
As for me mine's Allison. I like knowing people's name's, good idea! Seems much more personal.
Also, thanks for the support ladies. It hasn't been the best day, but i'm taking it in stride. I know I will get my :bfp: one way or another. My problems with stress are because of the financial aspect, but even more because i'm impatient!!! :wacko:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Bobo/Chelsea~ Good luck with your appt. tomorrow. I will be thinking about you!


----------



## Kelly9

Mine stresses are also about the financial aspect. I know IVF or ICSI will work for us as I am totally healthy in that respect but we don't have the money to pay for it. 

My last name is Kelly :rofl: everyone who I have told my name said the same thing! lol.

Wishin/Allison, when do you find out the particulars about the SA?


----------



## aneageraussie

wow knowing real names is so cool!!
it feels that we knw each other a bit better now..

wishn/ Allison - hang in there... u will get ur BFP sppn and who knows u wont even need anythin...


----------



## bobobaby

:rofl: Tiffany, I assumed your real name would be Kelly as well.

I am in agreement with you girls Allison and Tiffany.. (cool it feels like I'm talking to real people now, haha... well you know what I mean ;)) I am willing to face what/if there is something wrong with us. But I am so worried about the financial aspects, because I know we wouldn't be able to do anything like IVF for at least a year. Just gotta keep reminding ourselves that it will happen one day. PMA!

Oh geez, I need to go to bed..its almost 1 am here..


----------



## Kelly9

Haha it's just past 2am here! Got in my VD session at 1am. Speaking of which, would you classify 1am sex as AM or PM, I always put PM cause to me it's in the same day just that we went to bed a bit later... technicalities :rofl:

First names are nice especially cause the BnB names we come up with aren't always easy to spell or remember for everyone. 

I want my temp rise in the morning!.... I keep hearing a funny noise in my house.... whats going to go wrong next.


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies my name is sal.. nice to get to know you all bit more better now.. :)


----------



## bobobaby

I'm back from my Dr.'s appointment. Surprisingly, they were very helpful. I'm so glad I brought in my charts, because I know they took me more seriously because of that. My Dr. said that I may have a luteal phase defect and might not be producing enough progesterone. My appointment was timed well for the cd21 blood test, so they took my blood for that. And they gave me paperwork to come back on cd3-cd5 to test my thyroid levels and all that. My DH has an appointment to get his SA on August 25th. He is not looking forward to that!! :dohh: But anyways, I'm happy things are moving along and hopefully we'll find out if something is wrong soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Leila Fae

:mrgreen:

My real name is Fay. Leila Fay is what I'd call my second daughter (if I have one :dohh:) after Poppy Mary for the first one. I just decided to change the spelling of Fay to Fae for fun! Leila is also the name of a character I have played who is a fairy in an operetta (Iolanthe by Gilbert and Sullivan) and Fay means fairy so there's a kind of link!

I am SO glad it's the weekend. Work's crazy and it's so tiring. When not at work I'm stressing about the house we just bought or stripping wallpaper and chipping cement off the walls! We have to get the house re-wired, central heating put in and lots of plastering. The cost seems to be mounting and co-ordinating it all is hard work! We just want it done so we can move in! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Awwwww Fay, I totally know how you feel! Although DH (Chris) and myself are nearing the completion of our projects. At least of the things that can be done in the house, we completely tore down a room and put up new walls, subflooring and flooring and paint and redid the rest of the basement. We're focusing now on the basement apartment we rent but can only do so much as someone lives there for now. We're hoping to have a window installed in one of the room in the apt to bring it up to code so that when we sell the house we can get more for it. I am painting a ceiling today! Yippee! That means the apt kitchen is almost done, we're also tiling the backsplash today in that kitchen. I could go on forever about it but I'll stop.

So I might have O'd yesterday as long as my temps don't go down FF will peg cd20 as O date for some reason at 4dpo and not 3 but whatever. I just want it done already, so I think I am 1dpo.

Oh and Chelsea I am so glad that your appointment went so well! You are lucky to have such a nice caring doctor. Do you chart? If you do if you posted your link we could take a look at them but hey if you don't want to thats cool to.


----------



## bobobaby

I do chart, I should post my link for you all to see. ;) Tiffany and Fay, all your guy's house renovations sound like so much fun! I love doing that stuff.

Oh yeah, and they said my DH's SA is going to be $179. Does that sound about right and normal? Our insurance doesn't cover any infertility issues, so we have to pay all out of pocket. But oh well, its worth it.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know how much they are ours are covered here at least diagnosis is not treatments, go figure. You're in the States right Chelsea? I remembered someone from the states telling me they paid 100 bucks so it's not that much higher and probably fluctuates. 

Home renos are fun when it is done and you can admire the hard work you put in but doing the work is hard and painful... I am a little clumsy so I tend to hurt myself from time to time like today when I dropped the incredibly big screw driver on the top of my foot I swore for like 2 minutes :rofl: hopefully no one heard me, never knew I Had such a dirty mouth!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

bobobaby said:


> I do chart, I should post my link for you all to see. ;) Tiffany and Fay, all your guy's house renovations sound like so much fun! I love doing that stuff.
> 
> Oh yeah, and they said my DH's SA is going to be $179. Does that sound about right and normal? Our insurance doesn't cover any infertility issues, so we have to pay all out of pocket. But oh well, its worth it.

Thats exactly how much ours cost last week.

Tiffany, we have a consultation with the fertility clinic doctor on Aug. 25th. We should find out then. That appointment is going to cost another $197. Also, the clinic recommends two SA's if a problem is detected (I think thats pretty standard), so that will be another $179 when they schedule that! Ugh, it's adding up already. Makes me wish we didn't have bare bones city govt. health coverage. If only I had a job! haha
To add insult to injury, on Monday our realtor is coming to get our house listed to move. I think we might be nuts.


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> I don't know how much they are ours are covered here at least diagnosis is not treatments, go figure. You're in the States right Chelsea? I remembered someone from the states telling me they paid 100 bucks so it's not that much higher and probably fluctuates.
> 
> Home renos are fun when it is done and you can admire the hard work you put in but doing the work is hard and painful... I am a little clumsy so I tend to hurt myself from time to time like today when I dropped the incredibly big screw driver on the top of my foot I swore for like 2 minutes :rofl: hopefully no one heard me, never knew I Had such a dirty mouth!


Yeah, I'm in the states. And I am the same way..incredibly clumsy. Don't even trust myself with a hammer.

Allison, does your insurance not cover any of the testing? Mine won't cover anything to do with fertility. So all these tests we are paying out of pocket. And if I need something like clomid, I'll also be having to pay full price for that. It sucks because we were planning a trip to L.A. to get tickets to see Ellen DeGeneres (i love her! :)) and Conan O'Brien. But I think that money is now going towards paying for all these tests, and whatever treatment we might need.

Also Allison, are you moving?? I thought you just go into a house? Unless I'm confusing you with one of the other girls..


----------



## Kelly9

It sucks that you guys have such a crappy health care system. No offense or anything not meaning to insult your country. Canada is not the best but it's not bad, diagnosis is covered just not treatment so IVF etc comes out of our pockets. 

Allison they do recommend two SA when one comes back bad. We just scheduled DH's 3 and hopefully his last before our clinic appointment. I still don't have an appointment all I know is that it should be in Oct. God my boobs and nipples hurt right now! They normally do during O but not like this. I also didn't feel O pains this month like i did last month.


----------



## bobobaby

That doesn't offend me, we all know our health care system is sh*t. We get good care, but its the insurance companies that are horrible, greedy jerks. Health insurance companies here go to great lengths to find ways to get out of paying for stuff. And we pay SOO much in insurance premiums every month. If we are lucky enough to conceive, it'll automatically be at least an extra $100 more per month to add a baby, on top of the amount we pay for my husband and myself. And my deductible just for me is $1000, so we pay a lot every year for health care. It pisses me off!!:growlmad: Hopefully things will change and become more affordable.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes that is quite bad! I only pay 20% of all my drug and dental costs and thats only for prescriptions all basic medical care here is covered by the gov so when we have a baby we don't pay for the birth and apts etc. DH is already paying for our additional coverage which is the prescriptions and dental as a family cost so when we have kids it won't go up. and DH cause he works for the gov doesn't pay for any prescriptions and only 10% of his dental.


----------



## bobobaby

Wow, that would be really nice. Its such a worry for many people here. Some are lucky to have good health plans, but many are paying more then they can really afford. Or there are TONS without any insurance. When I was in college I didn't have any and would always be worried about breaking my arm or something. I was sick one winter and had to go to a free clinic and wait for hours and hours to be seen. If you have a terrible accident and no insurance, you are basically going to be in so much financial debt for a long time. 

I have heard that Canada's health care is affordable, but I have heard from some people that it takes forever to be seen. Is that true, or are you able to get into the Dr. fairly quickly? I also heard the E.R. is always packed..?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*I actually don't think our insurance is that bad. When we have kids it won't be anymore expensive because the way DH's work does it is you sign up for single or family so we are already on family since in on his. We had to pay a little bit more than we would have liked for my surgery, but it wasn't bad really. I just hate hate that we don't have any infertility coverage at all. :/
 
Chelsea~ Yea, we are moving. Our house is getting listed on Monday. Actually my realtor just left from dropping off the sign in our garage! We don't have any business doing this right now cauase we've only lived here for a year and half so far! But me and DH are not happy here (some crap neighbors moved in after us) and my family situation has changed so moving closer to my mom will make our lives a lot easier.

OK I will shut up now  Long post, Sorry!*


----------



## bobobaby

I agree there are lots of people that have good health plans. Like my Dad's, he only had to pay $120 a month for a family of 6. Thats really good. But as of right now, the plans that are offered through my DH & my work are not awesome. (hence, why I probably sound bitter right now. ;))But he's going to be working in education soon and they usually have great health plans.

That really stinks about bad neighbors. :( That is never fun to deal with.

Okay, I'll shut up too now.. haha, I'm being way too talkative today! :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

The ER is packed depending on the time or month, year and day you go :rofl: the wait times vary between which specialist.. some are right away and others are far in between but that also depends on where you live you can get in to your family doctor pretty quickly though. Our system isn't perfect but it's pretty good. I would rather put up with the waits then the cost thats for sure. A broken arm here would be totally covered by the gov. I had a tumour removed from my right tibia twice and it was covered by the gov. As for DH's coverage they will only cover IVF and ICSI if its needed due ot me having a bilateral tube blockage which is totallu sexist and not fair, just because I am not the problem doesn't mean that we don't need the treatments to have our family. I will be fighting it if they don't cover our treatments.

I hate bad neighbours to, we took an old broken down fence down last year and now I want a new one up cause I can't stand that neighbour, she doesn't take care of her yard and her trash is always blowing into ours, I just want that divider back up. 

I blabbed a lot to!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

yea most of the afternoon today this teenager (we call him fat ugly kid cause we don't know his name:haha:) was bumping some gangster wanna be rap from his mommas 1995 jeep cherokee in their driveway. He does this often. But he can't drive it (although old enough) so he sits in the driver seat in the driveway with the other street hoodlums being rude. They also have about 5 Pit bulls... they moved in after us....
Then the lad right next door has 3ft weeds for a back yard. I wish I was kidding.

PS~ anyone on facebook? I'm kind of obsessed :blush:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I missed a lot today. 

I checked to see how much an SA is here and it is $150.00 (which isn't too far off from your prices). I am one of the lucky ones because I am a teacher with a great health insurance plan (I pay towards it from each check, but the cost isn't too bad). I recently looked into it and infertility testing/meds are included as well as some IUI/IVF treatments. Unfortunately, in our country there are a lot of people with no coverage (I was one for many years). It is so scary to think that at any time you can get into an accident or something and fall into incredible debt. If I wasn't a teacher, we'd have my OH's plan, which is awful.


----------



## bobobaby

Bizy, my mom is a teacher and she has an awesome health plan too. My DH is in the process of finishing his masters in teaching and will be teaching high school level. I'm excited for that to get awesome health benefits! His job right now, at a newspaper, has awful plans.

Allison, I am on facebook! If you (or any of you girls) want to add me, just PM me and I'll give ya my last name. But please don't mention anything about TTC or baby stuff on there as nobody (except my best friend) knows we are ttc. :D


----------



## Kelly9

Thats terrible!


----------



## aneageraussie

wow girls... u were chatty today.. i missed so much.. have to catch up with all... i knw the summary- the health system

well as far as health system here goes... i think we are blessed here with a good one. DH's SA is about 120$(australian dollar which i think is 95c USD)

also , im on face book... and none of my friends knw im TTCing..

ok im off to read all the posts i missed...


----------



## Leila Fae

This house renovation business is such HARD WORK!

I spent a few hours yesterday chipping plaster off the kitchen wall and my right arm is agony and I can't lift it above my head :haha:

Oh dear! We're off to choose some light fittings this morning and then having Sunday lunch with friends so no more physical hard work for me this weekend - woo hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Fay, it is hard work but you get used to it, my body still hurts after painting ceilings but I can move it now... :rofl:

I have to change light swtiches and outlets today... if I am motivated enough, going to get DH to help me as there are a ton in the basement apartment. Sigh.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

*Sounds like hard labor was the theme of the weekend! I just got done doing some landscaping I also haven't been feeling well this weekend, but i needed to get it done cause the realtor is coming in the morning to take pictures for the internet posting. I thought I was going to die*


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Chelsea, I friend requested you. Not to worry though, mums the word on ttc. All of that talk is reserved for here as far as i'm concerned. Everyone I know knows we're ttc, but I swear if I hear "just get drunk and have sex, it works for everyone else" one more time i'm going to loose it!!!!

PS~HUGE cat!!! Maine Coon???


----------



## Kelly9

I was totally going to try that getting drunk thing :rof: I got enough booze in the house.


----------



## aneageraussie

one of my work mates said " oh for me.. it was easy.. one drunk night and 4 weeks later i was pregnant..." seriouisly is it that easy?
why not me :growlmad::growlmad:....


----------



## Kelly9

I know hey! Maybe that will be my strategy next month :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

Kelly9 said:


> I know hey! Maybe that will be my strategy next month :rofl:

i hope it does the trick for you :thumbup::rofl:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

That's the thing... I can't even get drunk!!!! I've got a sensitive stomach:blush:
Damn, can't even do that right!:haha:


----------



## Kelly9

eat a meal before you drink then drink one drink at a medium pace, take some tums after the first drink then nurse the next 2 and you should be fine! I have it down to a science I am the queen of sensitive stomachs!


----------



## aneageraussie

so i went out with my girl friends last friday.. and cant beleive i was tipsy from just 1 drink.. just 1 drink and i was way off...
i dn t remember but my friends were telling me that in the cab i was taking details of cab driver.. where he lives and what time he starts and finishes work...and what not...
i cnt beleive only one drink can make me do things llike this.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

haha Nids that's hilarious! Tiffany, I will have to try the tums. I have tried the food. I've tried before and during. Eating plenty helps, but I still get sick. I have also resorted to taking shots instead of drinks... the sugar is what gets me more than the alcohol. But still, by the time I start feeling a buzz i'm nauseous. Tums.... excuse me ladies, I have an experiment to perform :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

lol! If tums don't work rolaids the pink chewy ones are good to and taste yummy. The trick is to also not stop drinking, ever have one drink then stop and then get a head ache and not feel well? It's from having one then stopping, it happens whenever I drink a beer especially.

Let me know how the experiment goes allison!

Nids I am the same, 1 drink if I haven't had food and 2 with and I Am drunk as a skunk!


----------



## aneageraussie

Tiffany - i used to think im one of those who can handle drinking well.... not to be ...
i had that after my dinner ... and i claimed just before tht... saying it wont do a thing since im having it after a good meal.... :blush:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

:happydance:good times. I wanna go out now! Too bad I feel like arse :(


----------



## bobobaby

Yeah, Allison my cat is pretty big!! But I think she's beautiful. The vet said she is only .8 ounces overweight. She is extremely fluffy, and yes she is a mix of maine coon and persian.

Okay, now with the drinking. I am also the queen of sensitive stomaches. Definitely try Tums!! It helps. And drink lots of water the day you are going out and have food in ya. And try not to drink the really sugary drinks, cause thats what kills people. haha, I sound like a drunk.:drunk: If I don't have any food in my tummy I'll be pretty buzzed after 1 drink. But with food in my stomach I still only need 3-4 drinks to be feeling pretty good.:headspin:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry the tums didn't work allison!!!!! I tried! It works for me most times.

So anyone have names picked out for their future children? We're not telling people we know what we've (or more what I've) picked out but on BnB anything goes. I was looking at a baby name site called behindthename.com I mean I already have my first girls name picked out, Lexie, I love it and Aislin for a second girl if we're blessed... boys have been harder but I really like Austin or Ashton


----------



## aneageraussie

ok i will be honest.. i hv already thought abt the name
for girl it will be Reyna and for boy it will be Roy .. :blush:


----------



## Leila Fae

We sorted out our girl's names years ago - well before we started trying! :rofl: I think I may have mentioned them a couple of pages ago - Poppy Mary (Mary as the middle name, not a double barrelled first name!) for the first girl and Leila Fay for the second.

We found the boys names much harder but I think we've settled on Andrew Peter (Andrew being DH's Grandad's name and Peter being my Dad's name).

Well we hit another milestone today. DH and I went to the GP as we've now been TTC for a year. We've come away with instructions and a little pot for DH to do a sample :winkwink: only he's not doing it until later next week as I'm due to ov at the weekend!


----------



## BizyBee

Ha! I have also been thinking of names (practically my whole life!) There are a few girl names that we like and they are also family names: Emma, Cassidy, & Elizabeth. We haven't been able to pinpoint a boy name yet though. Either they are already taken by another family member, or they don't really go with our last name. I guess we'll worry about that when the time comes!


----------



## Kelly9

yeah that was my problem with names, our last name is a Y ending name so a lot of the names I liked didn't go! I don't have the middle names picked out though told DH I would let him pick em since I Have all the first names I need! :rofl: He is not crazy over most names I mention so hopefully we will settle on something nice we both love. ALthough I told him not way am I changing my first girls name... it's going to be lexie no matter what lol.


----------



## bobobaby

I think every woman who wants children picks out names years before they even have one.:rofl: For a girl we like Lelaina and like many of you we have a hard time agreeing on boy names. I like Roman.. he doesn't like that so much, and I also like Sam or Sami for a boy, and he wants to compromise with Samson. :dohh: I think I like that, but not sure.


----------



## Kelly9

thats a nice compromise! Samson... nice ring to it. I can't even get DH to compromise, he will not give me any names he likes until I am pregnant he told me. I have tried everything to get him to play the game I even said well I should have been pregnant by now so why don't you humour me. Didn't work :rofl:


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> thats a nice compromise! Samson... nice ring to it. I can't even get DH to compromise, he will not give me any names he likes until I am pregnant he told me. I have tried everything to get him to play the game I even said well I should have been pregnant by now so why don't you humour me. Didn't work :rofl:

:rofl: I've tried that excuse too, Tiffany. Doesn't seem to work on DH for me either. He always says, "no if you were suppose to be pregnant by now you would be." He's one of those "everything happens when it happens for a reason" kind of guys. I'm more of a "there is a reason this isn't happening and it needs to be fixed now!" kind of girl. But yeah, I like Samson I'm just not 100% yet. But I'd be able to call him Sam or Sami still, so I just might go for it. ;)


----------



## bobobaby

Leila Fae said:


> Well we hit another milestone today. DH and I went to the GP as we've now been TTC for a year. We've come away with instructions and a little pot for DH to do a sample :winkwink: only he's not doing it until later next week as I'm due to ov at the weekend!

Sounds like we are in the same place. Its been a year for us too and we are just now doing my testing and hubby's SA. Here's hoping neither you or me get too terrible of news.


----------



## aneageraussie

hi ladies ,
how r we all?
my DH is the same.. his motto of life is "no one gets anything before its meant to be".. thats the reason why he is not stressed about all this TTC as much as i do..
Chelsea - i like the name Roman.. is there any way you can convince ur DH to agree on that.. something about the name is really good..and yes btw your cat is ADORABLE!!

Leila Fae- dont stress too much about 1 year milestone.. its always onwards and upwards from here... i hope everything comes normal for you and your DH's SA. 

Tiffany- i also like the name lexie for the girl..

So, anyone have a prefrence of what they want - a girl or a boy...

mine is deffo girl first and then boy... i dnt mind having 2 girls either :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

OMG definitely want a girl more then anything in the world, I wouldn't mind 2 or 3 girls but maybe after 2 girls a boy would be nice. Or one of each just please give me my girl first! I think I've been through enough to get something I want! I just want someone to be girly with and best friends with... I would keep going till I Had a girl I think. lol. DH would kill me if we popped out more then 2 or 3 though.


----------



## bobobaby

Nids, I'm gonna keep working on getting DH to like Roman. I really like it too.

I think I want a boy first. My DH comes from family of 4 boys and they are hilarious together. I'm like 51% want a boy and 49% a girl, lol. Boys are so much fun.. wild and dirty. I think they are hilarious. But girls are so cute and you can dress them up and all that. But really I'd take either at this point and be perfectly happy (as I'm sure you all would as well).


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Oh my goodness! I leave for an afternoon and y'all got chatty!!!

Chelsea~ I love your kitty :) I thought he/she looked like a Mine Coon. My kitty looks a lot like a Maine coon or a Persian in the face and HAIR! BUT she is really small. More petite than most indoor cats. She was a stray so I don't know what she is :shrug:

As for baby names DH and I had our names picked out since before we started ttc :) round one is picked out but seconds are still up in the air. We have decided on traditional names that are of Irish decent since our last name is O'Quinn:haha: SO~ Connor Franklin O'Quinn (with Franklin being after his papaw Frank) and Emily Rose O'Quinn (with Rose being for my Grandma Rosemary).

I used to think I wanted a boy first because of the whole protective older brother thing, but now that we are naming our girl after my recently deceased grandma (you may remember that in June), I want my girl more than anything!!!!!

Today our house was put on the market! It's official :thumbup: The crummy news is the ONE house that we really wanted buy, that has been on the market for a yr, went under contract this weekend.... figures.


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks, I love my kitty. Every time someone comes over to our house and they see her they gawk at what a beauty she is and of course how huge she is. We rescued her at the humane society when she was 3 months old.. she's 4 years old now.

Oh and BTW Allison, I watched that video of you shooting a gun... you are a badass! :rofl: I have a video on my page of me shooting a gun you'll have to check out. Warning you, I sound really whiney and annoying on it though.. But its still funny.


----------



## aneageraussie

time flies for me at work as i keep checking BnB.. its fun to talk to you all.


----------



## Kelly9

Wishin, connor was one of my top choices to!!! DH didn't like it though. I love irish names our last name is Kelly so we're focusing there but we do have some typical names as well.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Glad we can help pass the time Nids :) Back when I was employed.... BnB helped pass my time too haha:haha:

Also on the topic of names~ I really like the name ailish, but DH hates it :( I also like the name Avalene. It's a little different, but it's Irish roots mean "wish for or longed for child". Under the circumstances that seems very beautiful and appropriate, I don't think DH likes that one very much either... too non-traditional.

Tiffany~ if you're into Irish names check out this website. I love it. https://www.babynamesofireland.com/index.html


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks allison I will for sure check it out... ailish is like Aislin my baby girl number 2's name :rofl: I think DH didn't mind that one either, he has never said he hated it so it's a strong contender I think.


----------



## aneageraussie

Tiffany and Chelsea- i just realized u both are in 2ww.. any symptoms?


----------



## Kelly9

None for me yet but I am only 5dpo. How about you Chelsea?

Haven't said this before but I truly love all of you gals! Just feeling emotional for some reason haha probably 2ww related but it's true, I wouldn't still have my sanity if it weren't for these groups. I want nothing but the best for all of you and will never forget any of you! So thanks for being my rocks!


----------



## bobobaby

Aww thats sweet Tiffany. I feel the same way, you girls help me stay sane in this stressful ttc business!

Well I am 12 dpo, no symptoms other then AF peaking around the corner. I can feel her coming, I've had cramps for the past couple days. But I'm not sad at all, I'm actually excited to start my period because that means I can go in and get my cd3-5 testing done. :happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> None for me yet but I am only 5dpo. How about you Chelsea?
> 
> Haven't said this before but I truly love all of you gals! Just feeling emotional for some reason haha probably 2ww related but it's true, I wouldn't still have my sanity if it weren't for these groups. I want nothing but the best for all of you and will never forget any of you! So thanks for being my rocks!

Awww ditto! Cyber group hug:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

awwwww u girls... made me teary too... 
last night again that feeling came to me "its never gonna happen for me".
i was feeling so so down and so frustrated... but the cyber hug made me feel better.... thanks for that ..


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Glad to help :winkwink:

Hey Tiffany, I just realized we are both 5dpo! That is, if Fertility Friend knows what they're talking about.


----------



## aneageraussie

Allison - i didnt knew u in 2 ww too... hows that going?


----------



## Kelly9

Hahahahahahaha OMG there are 2 others that are 5dpo in my other group to so I am now tied with 3 others! We can all symptom spot together.

Glad you guys enjoyed the little sentiment, I enjoyed reading your responses.

Chelsea I was the same way the month I got my blood work done to!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I am feeling same as always, which is nothing exciting. I hope for and expect nothing at this point. There will be no more disappointment. Only jubilation (is that a word?) when and if that day comes.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey girls, im 10CD and def O as i have tons of EWCM and O pains..
im ready to pounc eon my DH this evening... :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Go get em!!!!!! Pounce pounce pounce....

I am the same way allison, I try not to get my hopes up and assume each cycle that it's not going to happen. I still drink alcohol moderately though during the 2ww and have an ice cap every now and then. If it happen I will be over the top, I find it easier to be indifferent each month as I don't get to let down. So onward with this way of thinking.

I can't sleep right now, to excited that we're picking up the in laws tomorrow... we scrubbed this place for 4 days straight and once it was all done and we were ready for bed the toilette started to leak! We got it fixed but this house is cursed... I swear.


----------



## bobobaby

Tiffany, I wish I got that excited about seeing my in laws. My father-in-law isn't bad at all, so I like being around him. My hubby's mother died when he was 11 from cancer. The woman his dad is married to now is the biggest B*tch!! Seriously, the most conniving two faced person ever. Bah! Makes me a little angry just thinking about her!! So I'll stop...ha. :)

And I'm in agreement with you Allison and Tiffany, I don't expect anything anymore. I can't even remember the last time I tried symptom spotting. Seems like when I O, I get a renewed amount of hope but it fades away a couple days later and then I'm ready for nothing to happen again. So one day when it happens for us girls, we are going to be happily surprised and pumped!!!


----------



## bobobaby

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked!
:yipee:




I woke up this morning and my period hadn't started still, so I took a test just knowing it would be negative. But within seconds a line started showing up!!!:cloud9: I need to go to the Dr. to tell him because he doesn't think I produce enough progesterone, so I need him to get me on something to help it stick. Please stick!!!


----------



## Kelly9

OMG Chelsea thats awesome!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats! I hope I Have the same luck as you! That line is super dark!!!!!!!! Whoohoo!!!! Yes we hope he/she sticks!!! I'll be thinking of you all week!


----------



## beauty

OMG how great is that line!! That is a defo positive!! xxxxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



Chelsea - OMG !!!! so so so happy for u babe!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

chelsea - i was so close to write you yesterday that early pg symtomps and PMS are the same and i had an intution that u will get :BFP: this cycle..
im so so happy for you...


----------



## bobobaby

Thank you so much girls!! :hugs: I honestly did not expect this one bit. I woke up and my DH was up getting ready for work, I went into the bathroom and decided to do a test because I thought my period would be here this morning. I pee'd then turned to grab toliet paper (aren't you glad I'm being so descriptive ;)) and got some more toliet paper, looked over at the test and there was a line!! I just started screaming oh my god oh my god!! And I yelled my husband's name. He ran in thinking I was hurt or something at first, then he realized I was taking the test. So he came over and I was like, do you see that???!? He just got a huge smile on his face and was like OMG yes!! So we got another test out and took that one and just watched the line appear within seconds.:cloud9: I was shaking and crying and he was just hugging me. But then like 5 minutes later he was walking around the house in a daze, :rofl: it was so funny.

Anyways, I went to the doctor and they took my blood, but I won't get those results until Monday. When I got my blood taken last week to test my progesterone the idiots over at the lab tested my prolactin instead!! :dohh: So they have to retest for that and hCG. So I'm really scared I won't produce enough progesterone as I'm only 13dpo right now. And they said if my progesterone is low they will prescribe some...but that won't be til Monday and I'll be 18dpo by then. So I'm really worried, but also thrilled. Sorry for the mega long post!!

Oh yes, and I posted a clearer picture above in the other message so its not so fuzzy.:)


----------



## aneageraussie

chelsea- thats some strong lines. for 13dpo...OMG im mega happy!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay I am so happy for you i could cry tears of joy!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Oh my GOSH!!!!! I am tearing up here. I can't believe it!!! Hooray Chelsea's the winner:happydance: I wish I could hug you and jump up and down like a fool :haha:

I'll be praying this one is sticky for you. I wonder if otc progesterone cream would be ok to get u till next week? I know Wal-mart carries some....

OMG i'm so excited.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

bobobaby said:


> Tiffany, I wish I got that excited about seeing my in laws. My father-in-law isn't bad at all, so I like being around him. My hubby's mother died when he was 11 from cancer. The woman his dad is married to now is the biggest B*tch!! Seriously, the most conniving two faced person ever. Bah! Makes me a little angry just thinking about her!! So I'll stop...ha. :)
> 
> And I'm in agreement with you Allison and Tiffany, I don't expect anything anymore. I can't even remember the last time I tried symptom spotting. Seems like when I O, I get a renewed amount of hope but it fades away a couple days later and then I'm ready for nothing to happen again. So one day when it happens for us girls, we are going to be happily surprised and pumped!!!

Ugh and right after this post too :haha: I love it! More than u know :)


----------



## Kelly9

hahah I love it to!


----------



## bobobaby

hahah I know that's so ironic. My DH said most of the other months he was prepared for a maybe positive, but this month neither of us thought it would happen. We are still in shock! He keeps just saying, "Is this real? Are you really pregnant?" Then I go, idk let's go look at the tests again, then we just stare at them. :haha: I took another test this morning and its darker then the ones yesterday. :happydance: Keep your fingercrossed for me girls. And thanks for all the lovely posts!


----------



## Leila Fae

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skittles

Oh my god go Chelsea:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: What wonderful news...I leave B and B for a few days and it is all going on:winkwink::thumbup:

I had a feeling it was just a matter of time before you got your :bfp: You must be on :cloud9:

Chelsea- really happy for you sweetie..sending you endless amounts of :dust:

BTW my real name is Kim....it is nice to chat on a real name basic...I'd better get up to speed with all your names....

DH got his SA results back - all normal:happydance:

I had my 1st session of acupuncture last weekend...very relaxing going back this saturday for another one before I go on hols next week. Gonna try it 4 a couple of months and if no luck I will go and get referred for HSG or scan. Feeling much more positive than I have done for a long time!

How's everyone else doin? Seems like decorating seems to be the order of the day!


----------



## Leila Fae

Glad the SA results came back normal Kim - at least that's one less thing to worry about.

I'm CD12 so trying to encourage DH into action although he's not very well at the moment. Poor thing.

Our house is in the 'it has to get worse before it can better' stage. The electrician has loads of floorboards up and the whole place is a mess. Fortunately we're not living there (there's nothing in the kitchen bar a tap!). Having a tough time at work and all I want to do is get the works done so I can get in and start painting! :happydance:

It's the weekend soon so I'll be back at the house chipping plaster off the kitchen walls. Such a glamourous life! :dohh:


----------



## aneageraussie

Leila Fae said:


> Glad the SA results came back normal Kim - at least that's one less thing to worry about.
> 
> I'm CD12 so trying to encourage DH into action although he's not very well at the moment. Poor thing.
> 
> Our house is in the 'it has to get worse before it can better' stage. The electrician has loads of floorboards up and the whole place is a mess. Fortunately we're not living there (there's nothing in the kitchen bar a tap!). Having a tough time at work and all I want to do is get the works done so I can get in and start painting! :happydance:
> 
> It's the weekend soon so I'll be back at the house chipping plaster off the kitchen walls. Such a glamourous life! :dohh:


hey Leila im cd 13 today... so very close to you.. and as far as i knw my body... i O cd12... i pounced on my DH both CD11 and CD12 and waiting for 1 more night today:winkwink::winkwink:...

Also after Chelsea's BFP i know we all will get there.. it has given me a new hope and im feeling more positive then ever... :thumbup:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kim, great news about DH's SA results!!!

Chelsea, woot woot for lines getting darker :happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

Kim - great news about DH's SA... well i was plannig to try accupuncture....
i have heard good reviews about that..


----------



## bobobaby

Kim- wonderful news about DH's SA! That means half of your worries should disappear. 

Girls, I don't want to leave you all in this thread. :cry: Is it okay if I stay here for a while? At least until I know this is real and sticking? I hope this is a lucky month for everyone so we can all just leave together. :friends:


----------



## aneageraussie

of course Chelsea- u can stay here... as long as u want to... it will be sad to see u leaving the thread :cry: but at the same time ... happy that ur leaving because of a fantastic reason..
and looking by ur lines... ofcourse it will be a sticky one..

also , if u leave rom this thread... u can always come and visit us or come and stalk my journo :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes chelsea you have to visit from time to time to see who else has gotten their BFPs! 

Yay Kim about DH's SA!!!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Chelsea, as far as i'm concerned if we all haven't yet gotten our bfp's you can still be here when yours goes into kindergarten! There's no rule that says you have to leave!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

wishn2Bmom said:


> Chelsea, as far as i'm concerned if we all haven't yet gotten our bfp's you can still be here when yours goes into kindergarten! There's no rule that says you have to leave!!!


:rofl::rofl: thats hilarious Allison


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies 
Great news Kim re DHs SA results!! 

And Chelsea i dont mind u sticking around, the more the merry.. :)
Them lines are so strong.. i am so pleased for you.

How is everyone else doing?? Anyone got anything nice planned for the wkend?? 


I am on cd29 or cd30 today, loose count with my cycles not sure if ovulate already, or if I actually do ovulate so just plodding along as normal..

Its quite annoying with my cycles, no idea if I should test but then again never had a cycle under cd35 so no need to test test.. Longest cycle cd60 so i dont think i would test until i am past cd60... Them BFN are so freaking annoying!! 

Kind of waiting for my HSG scan now it seems so far away, on a really strict diet too going to see if shifting that stone i have put on since stopping bc is going to help me get that BFP!

I just dont wanna give the gyno an excuse to say "oh your a stone over weight" if you loose that things might improve.. I wanna be prepared where they cant say your not getting pregnant because of my own weight.. (i know its only a stone but then why was my body working all them years ago when i stopped the pill for a few months) no ideas!! Worth a try i guess isnt it girls..

Anyway, i am just trying to think positive hard really but i am trying!! PMA girls we got another lady in the group who went on to get a BFP so we got to think PMA!! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? we've been tryiong since January with no luck, as far as I know I've ovulated only once for certain in those 8 months, my cycles have been 24 to 47 days long, and I am fed up :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey welcome to this group jen! It's wonderful!


----------



## aneageraussie

Hi Jen :hi:- welcome...

im sure u will have a nice time here in this group.


----------



## beauty

Hey Jen, love the profile pic.. :)
WELCOME to the mid term group!! xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm crampy!..... ugh


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks for the welcome ladies :)

Kelly crampy could be good, keep that PMA! :dust:


----------



## bobobaby

Kelly9 said:


> I'm crampy!..... ugh

Tiffany, I was crampy for like a week before I got my BFP. Fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## Kelly9

well if it lasts like a week before I may be set, I have had it for 3 or 4 days now and a sore throat from 2dpo... obviously won't get hopes up we'll see on the 19th.


----------



## aneageraussie

oooo Tiffany - im keeping everything crossed for you...
im officially in 2ww... my 2nd appointment with IVF specialist coming on friday and she will discuss with me my test results.. im stressed about that...:sulk:


----------



## Kelly9

awww good luck aussie!!!!!!! I know appointments can be nerve wracking.


----------



## bobobaby

Good luck with your appointment on Friday Nid!!

I'm going on vacation and won't be back for a week. I'm excited!! I hope I come home to see some BFP's from you girls in the tww!!!


----------



## BizyBee

bobobaby said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked!
> View attachment 31710
> :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and my period hadn't started still, so I took a test just knowing it would be negative. But within seconds a line started showing up!!!:cloud9: I need to go to the Dr. to tell him because he doesn't think I produce enough progesterone, so I need him to get me on something to help it stick. Please stick!!!

OMG OMG OMG!!! :yipee: :happydance: :thumbup: :dance: :headspin: I have been busy the past few days and finally had a chance to check here. I am so happy for you hun. Huge congratulations!


----------



## aneageraussie

bobobaby said:


> Good luck with your appointment on Friday Nid!!
> 
> I'm going on vacation and won't be back for a week. I'm excited!! I hope I come home to see some BFP's from you girls in the tww!!!

Enjoy your vacation - Chelsea.... u deserve it.. u worked very hard past month :winkwink::winkwink:... lol...


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi Jen! My name is Jen too! I guess everyone will have to refer to me as Bizy still... :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I have been busy since my FS appointment so I haven't been on very much. I had a variety of blood tests and a follicle scan. My follicle was close to 14mm on Thursday, so I should be ovulating really soon. :happydance: 

My Dr. was great. I am going to stick with the Clomid for 1-2 more cycles with follicle scans, HCG injection for Ov, progesterone supplements, and a HCG blood test 2 weeks after Ov. I am really excited about this, as my previous Dr. did not monitor me. 

If I'm still not pregnant in a few cycles, I will move on to IUI (either with Clomid or injectables/gonadotropins). I can stay on Clomid as he believes I have a good chance due to age/health but I can also move to injectables if I want to be more aggressive. The disadvantages to injectables are: I have to inject it myself (ahh, needles?!?), I need to go every other day for monitoring, and I have a much higher chance of multiples (I worry about triplets+ and the risks associated with multiples). I don't even know how I'll be able to go that often. I teach and can't be out of the classroom that much and the office is an hour away! I'm not sure what I will decide to do, but I'll deal with that when the time comes.

For now, I am focusing on my bfp for this cycle! Maybe I won't even have to worry about what happens next. PMA!


----------



## Kelly9

yes bizy thats the right attitude to have! I am fortunate that while in school the fertility clinic is only about a 3 min drive from the campus, I could more then likely walk it if I want to. 

Have fun on vacation chelsea


----------



## aneageraussie

Bizy - good to know about things moving for you.
..for my IVF i have to go through down regulation cycle and it does involves having injections i have to take myslef.. not looking forward to it.. but then since im going this wed.. to meet the nurses, they will show me how to take those injections.. i dnt mind needles tho..

also, i was plannig to talk to my manager once i know for sure that im starting IVF ion september.. becuase i need to take time off for egg pick up and all and also i have to go for scans before that.. i think telling the manager will be a good idea... im stressed about all that but looking forward for it...

sorry for long rant.. guess im just rambling..


----------



## Kelly9

we posted at the same time aussie! So glad you're starting your IVF soon! I am still waiting for my consultation appointment for IUI and IVF.... should get a call in sept sometime for an appointment in oct sometime, it's so hard to be patient


----------



## aneageraussie

Tiffany - i know its so hard to be patient... i dunno some days i feel im full of PMA and other days like today... i feel so down and think nothing is happening for me and all that.. September cycle seems so so far away..
also, depending on my thyroid levels i may get referred to endocrinologist for some supplements.. i dnt want that to delay start of my IVF...

Down regulation cycle takes 6 weeks from the start.. and it still almost 5 weeks for me to start that.. so all 11 weeks before i have any chance to see a BFP..... so its seems so far away..
I constantly worry about what if IVF fails.. i will have no where to go :cry::cry::cry:... sorry im feeling a bit down today


----------



## BizyBee

Aussie, I am very nervous with needles. I think it's partly because my grandmother had diabetes and I remember watching her take insulin when I was younger and I also don't have great veins for giving blood. I always bruise! It's something I will get used to though if it has to be done. I'm more concerned with actually getting to the clinic so often for monitoring. I'm not sure how that's going to work considering they are opened the same time that I am teaching. My OH can just leave for a few hours and come and go as he pleases. I have to take a half day off even if it's for an hour and get a substitute. I'll have to figure something out when the time comes. I am coming to terms with the fact that I can't do this on my own and I am trying to stay positive. I can see why you'd want to take to your manager, as you will need a lot of time with IVF. Good luck with your meeting on Wednesday! xx

Kelly, chances are we'll be going through IUI at the same time! I am so jealous that you can walk to your office. :)


----------



## aneageraussie

bizy - same with my DH .. he can take time off as he pleases...
having said that.. im lucky that i have a very understanding manager...so he wont mind that... i have saved up some annual leave.. which i always thought i will take when im preggo... so i think its a good idea to take them when i go to IVF..
thinknig abt all that make my head spin:headspin:


----------



## Kelly9

I Hear you! I won't be starting IUI till Nov ish then if that doesn't work no IVF till feb/mar!!!!!! It's another 6 months waiting for ivf once you get your initial appointment, we'll be doing IUI in the mean time but I a worried if IUI doesn't work cause we can't afford IVF although my MIL told me the other day she would invest some money towards the costs god bless her. We have amazing family.


----------



## aneageraussie

I agree with you Tiffany - this waiting game is frustating...
Financially , well we have put buying our house on hold just to make sure how much this IVF business will take.
We dnt want to invest all our savings in house and then if money needed for IVF we are stuck... :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

yeah we don't have that option unfortunately, all we can hope for is that the charity fund created by the clinic we will be at will deem us unable to pay for it ourselves and cover our costs for so many cycles or part or anything really. It's called the Giving of Hope Fund for people who can't afford it and even though DH makes an ok amount of money I will be in school and we'll be paying tuition and with our mortgage we just can't do it. We'll be able to apply for it after we get our first appointment then I guess they review the applications every 2 months or so and make decisions so still won't know for a while.


----------



## aneageraussie

wow so quiet here... 
hows everyone? as for me... i m down with flu... having body ache and headache and chills and feeling dizzy... i hate to feel sick :(


----------



## BizyBee

Awe, feel better Aussie! :hugs:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Aww poor thing. I'm sorry :( I haven't been on here much the last couple of days. I've been busy:wacko:

Hope you feel better Nids:sick:


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks Allison .
i should be at home today , but i came to work - as if company will not function if i call in sick... when i reached at work and started feeling awful then i kicked myself hard , thinknig what im doing here.. i shd be home . resting having fluids.. oh well..

i have appointment tommorow at IVF clinic.. getting so stressed about it now..


----------



## Kelly9

Don't be stressed about it think of the end and the gift you'll get! I hope you feel better nids.

I am coming down with something to I think, my throat has been sore since 2dpo and is at it's sorest today.

Went on a 3 hour horseback ride with the inlaws and DH today, am quite sore but totally worth it, good thing I don't have to BD anytime soon my inner thighs and bum are so bruised!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

HAHA :rofl:. Sorry to laugh at your pain Kelly, but thats amusing :blush:

Also, I wouldn't let sore throat go for too long. I learned the REALLY hard way once that an untreated strep throat infection turns into Scarlet Fever. Let me just say that it's no fun and takes a while to heal up from in the understatement of the year. Now every time I get a sore throat I run to the doctor (maybe a lil over the top :blush:). I'm special (and I do mean pat me on the head and look at me pitifully kind of special) :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I know it is very funny when you think about it but it did hurt this might make you feel bad for me :rofl: My horse decided to attack another one near the end of the hike and nearly sent me flying, I was so scared but I soon got him under control which is a shock cause that was my second time riding.

I am testing tomorrow! Eek! I have cramps though so don't think it will happen.


----------



## aneageraussie

Hiya 

im back from my specialist appointment... all the details i will be writing in my journal.. in short.. yes!! its confirmed i have hypothyroidism.. and i will be needing supplements.. and also i got a tentative date of startof my IVF cycle .. which depends on my AF in september... and which i think will be 22nd-23rd september.. yay!!!

details in my journo about today's series of appointments

Tiffany- cramps can be a good sign too !!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks nids I know it can but my PMA left me back in June when we heard the bad news, it hasn't shown up since I find it to hard to bear when I have PMA then it gets smashed into the ground.


----------



## aneageraussie

i agree with you Tiffany. Im 5/6DPO myself and just want september to hurry up now :)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

tick tock tick tock........ nope, September still not here. Damn it.


----------



## Kelly9

yes damn it! Although I would be in classes again... that should pass the time faster. My heart still hasn't healed from the BFN earlier, I find myself hoping AF won't show but I know she will she is so reliable it sickens me. All I can say is, it's not fair! I sound like such a whino. I wish I had it in me to stop ttc till our IUI cause it would make life easier and back to normal before all the ttc craziness but I can't, I can't imagine wasting a month that could be my month.


----------



## aneageraussie

awwwww tiffany :hugs: so sorry about your BFN.... i was thihknig abt u this morning and honestly was hoping for you...
oh well... it true once september starts and u will hv ur classes and it will take ur mind off a bit and may be who knows..:blush:

i still have one more chance to TTC naturally before IVF starts and yes im hoping for a small surprise. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Well what the heck happened to my temps this morning, they shot up the highest they have ever been... I want to be excited but it's to hard after that BFN... and I still feel witch on her way... tomorrow will tell.


----------



## aneageraussie

OMG Tiffany... ur chart looks brilliant.. fingers crossed for you... :thumbup:
when u testing again?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

OK I have never had this much wind, EVER. :haha: wtf. like days now. passing gas like a champ!! haha Just though I would share as I have belly cramps from it right now.


----------



## BizyBee

Whoa, Kelly I hope those temps lead to a bfp!!!

Aussie, awesome that you can start IVF soon. 

Wishin, you're killing me over here... :rofl:

Nothing to report from me. I think I o'ed a few days ago, but I have had cramps/twinges for days. I guess we'll find out in 2 weeks! 

PMA for all of us! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I have been super gassy to wishin!!!!!! Dh is sick of it I think, :rofl:

I am not sure if I will test tomorrow or not.... but if I do I will let you know.


----------



## aneageraussie

u test tommorow girl and let me know i will be waiting for it...


----------



## Kelly9

ok so I tested and BFN :( my temps are still high but last months cycle was a 15 day LP so maybe AF won't show till tomorrow... At least my body was nice enough to try pulling this trick on me after I got news about my upcoming appointment! I wouldn't have been able to handle it otherwise... if AF still doesn't show by sunday I will use my first response test, I've been using my IC's only.


----------



## Leila Fae

You might find that the ICs aren't sensitive enough. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Nothing much to report from me. BBs a little tender but that's not unusual at this stage in my cycle.

DH did his :spermy: sample today. I (ahem) assisted to get him in the mood. The GP had given him a tiny pot (usually for urine samples) because he didn't have any proper ones so DH had to do some careful aiming! Sorry if that's TMI. Anyway, he did a super job and we jumped in the car to go to the hospital. The nearest one which does semen analysis is a 50 minute drive away so we didn't have much room for error if we were to get it there in the 60 minute target time. Journey was ok but the hospital was undergoing renovations so the directions to pathology that we had been given were wrong. We ended up dashing around the hospital (me with the pot tucked into my waistband! :rofl:). We finally found it and handed the sample over 65 mins after it was (ahem) harvested.

Now we have to wait a week or so to find out the results. Still, at least DH doesn't have to abstain any more! Yay! :happydance:

Spent the rest of the day sanding paintwork in our new house. Such hard work and not the most relaxing way to spend my day off work but it will all be worth it.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get great results for your SA!!!! And yes it is worth the effort when you walk into your home and it is the exact way you want it!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

hehe nice story Fay. Made me smile :) I hope you get good news! The wait is the worst part.

As for me, witch got me this morning. It was a really painful start too. Worst one since the surgery in May :( Like i've said before though, I fully expected it to show, so there wasn't any disappointment. ok well maybe LIL bit. Aside from the ripping guts i'm fine though!

Just get to be nervous/excited for our Fertility clinic appointment on Tuesday now!


----------



## Kelly9

So NO witch for me ladies!!!! Whats going on? Last month is was a day later so it showed on 16dpo which is tomorrow for me so if I can just make it through one more day!!! If I get a bfn tomorrow on my first response I will use (if not spotting) then I am going in for blood if witch still hasn't shown... although won't be able to till monday... I've only been using IC's so i think this is as good a time as any for the first response. Am trying not to get my hopes up still though as I am crampy and they are stronger cramps today.


----------



## bobobaby

Good luck with your testing Tiffany!! Your temps look awesome!


----------



## Kelly9

I used the first response and neg so witch will show up likely today. I'm ok about it really! I have my appointment to look forward to so whateva! Although I BFP would have been nice. Oh and my temps dropped today.


----------



## aneageraussie

hiya, 

Leila- ur story made me smile and guess what my DH is going for SA tommorow.. .. i wont be home when he do his thing .. :blush: who knows what will *ahem* help him...lol

tiffany - im so sorry hun... :hugs: but then ur going to FS in September ..not long to go... may be we will go through IUI and IVF together... and who knows if it work for both of us we will be bump buddies... PMA PMA

Allison- sorry about :witch:.. but then it gives u a chance of a brand new shiny cycle ahead of you... and may be this is the one for you...

Chelsea- wohooooo!! welcome back hun.. how was holiday? missed you here... and yes i saw the ticker... yay!! for you babe.. cant tell you how happy i feel when i see that ticker and yes i want to see a pic of your BFP girl.. show me the pic...

Ok im off to do my journo entry.... xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

it's ok I am really ok, witch showed this afternoon but am looking forward to our next cycle to be over. That would be great if we were buddies for treatment and bumps. 

Sorry about witch allison and welcome back bobo


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Witch happens :shrug:

HAHA that should be our slogan :haha:

Ladies, when are your appointments? Mines Tuesday, i'm nervous. We can't start treatments yet though because we can't afford it with the moving and all :nope:


----------



## Leila Fae

Sorry that the witch has reared her ugly head ladies.

I'm a bit worried because I seem to have started with very light spotting but I'm only on day 22 and 8DPO. I started v light spotting on day 23 last month and I've not been taking B Vits this month so I'm worried my LPs going to be really short. If I start spotting so early I can't see how I'm ever going to get a BFP :nope:

I've got one full cycle before DH goes out on the road again so fingers crossed. Perhaps I'll start the B Vits again. Just have to wait for the witch to arrive.

Aside from that it's been a good weekend - lots of work on the house and I took myself off to Ikea today to look at kitchens (and have coffee and cake in the restaurant!). Had a late lunch out with my family and we found the reception for my sister's wedding :happydance: It's a beautiful oldy-worldy barn with lots of character and a lovely garden.


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is sept 24 and with any luck will be doing or starting our IUI treatments on the same day or a day or so after, I think you have to start the clomid before cd5 or something, and depending when I O'v I'll be on cd2 or 4 on the 24th.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Oh how funny. I went to IKEA today too!!! I now want lots of money to go back!


----------



## bobobaby

I love Ikea! All of our bedroom furniture (including bedding, pillows, and decor) are from Ikea... that room looks like a Ikea showroom. :haha: After we got married, lots of people wrote us checks for our gifts and I went and had a big ol' fun time at Ikea and bought so much furniture and stuff. It was fun! However, my DH did not have fun when I made him put all the furniture together. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

yes Ikea is great but putting it together often is not.. I am the furniture builder in our family. Next thing we are buying in a new bedroom set (likely not from ikea though) and that won't be for another 3 or so years. I did just buy some beautiful bedding from Quilts etc that is like heaven on my body though.


----------



## aneageraussie

i LOVE ikea... chelsea- even my bedroom looks like ikea showroom, with tall boy and bed and bedsides and quilt cover and all.. lol...

i also love their meatballs and mashed potato... sometimes i go there just to eat... lol.lol
last time i went i saw that they r open till 9pm on weekdays now.. i told to my DH may be we have to come here for dinners now.. lol


----------



## aneageraussie

Allison - im seeing an endocrinologist on16th september to start my thyroid supplements. on 18th september im seeing my dr. to touch base with her and get Pap smear done before i start my IVF cycle and will start my IVF cycle around 22nd/23rd September depending when AF decided to pay me a visit and for the first time in more then a year i will be waiting for her with excitement. lol


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, lots of things going on and I haven't been able to keep up.

I hate to hear that :witch: has arrived. Sorry ladies. :hugs:

There are a lot of appointments coming up, so hope we are all in the pregnancy section soon! xx


----------



## aneageraussie

hello all

how are we? well looks like AF is on her way earlier this month.. im having cramps for past 2 days and sore boobs too... this will make my LP only 10/11 days and i dnt want that :cry::cry:
sorry for being such a cry baby.. but feels like things are moving backward for me rather then onward and upward .....:(


----------



## BizyBee

Aussie, I had cramps and sore boobs last cycle before my chemical. Did :witch: actually arrive yet? Hope not!


----------



## aneageraussie

bizy- no witch is not here yet... i hope she stays away another 2-3 days... fxd.


----------



## Kelly9

Lately i have had a 15 day lp and I hate it! I wish mine were 12 or 13 days! But thankfully witch has been smart, when I go for my fertility apt on sept 24 I will either get witch 2 days before 1 day before or the day of which means I am just in time to start meds for IUI!!!!!!! There is no wait list for IUI.. I was worried I wouldn't get my blood work in for cd3 stuff cause they mailed the form our friday but I got them today which is cd3 for me! So off I went to the doc and the blood clinic, things are working out beautifully for once! I am so happy, I want that witch to come the day of my appointment... I WANT her for once. I am so excited to start.. got to fill out our paper work and booklets tonight with DH.... So freaking exciting!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

That is exciting! I'm glad pieces are falling in place for you:thumbup:

DH and I are off to the FS in the morning, so I will be letting you all know what's up with us tomorrow night!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

Allison - how did ur appointment with FS went? i hope its agood news


----------



## Kelly9

yes good luck allison and you to nids, hope the witch stays away!


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, aussie... I'm cheering for you.

Kelly, that's fantastic news that you can start so quickly. Love the PMA!

Allison, how did your appointment go? Hope all is well. xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

aww thanks for all the interest ladies! i feel so loved :hugs:

It went as well as I could have hoped. It was just a consult, and based on me and my endo and DH and his poor sample he seemed to think we were good candidates for IUI! Great news since it's cheaper :) 600$ a month for me here.
Because the house is on the market we REALLY don't have that money right now so we need to put it off, BUT (and this is the awesome part) we were telling my mom all of this and she offered to pay for it with the money my grandma left her when she passed recently!!! She said grandma would have slapped her if she didn't :haha: haha SO... we start as soon as I start a new cycle again :happydance: I already have my prescription for clomid and everything!

Also, just in case your interested...

DH results were:
10 mil sperm of 20 mil normal
5 mil motility " "
and morphology was only 2% well formed
80% with severe morph

The countdown is on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

OMG Allison--- what a news :happydance::happydance:..
so when is Af due? hurry up witch xxxxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I know! Unfortunately i'm on cycle day 5 :( luckily I only have a 24 day cycle, so it's not that bad....


----------



## aneageraussie

3 weeks to go girl.... wow its all happening...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow we'll be doing it together chicky! You a week before me! Your DH's results give me hope that IUI will work for us now!!!!! I love you alison!!!!! Whoot! mine DH's results were (as per second SA) 22.6 million count. Motility was 45% and morphology was 8-10% formed properly. 

I am cycle day 5 today to although my cycle is about a week longer then yours.

So if I understand your results properly your DH has half the normal amount of sperm and motility right? Ours were done in percentages. Also DH's mom offered to help pay for some of our IVF if we had to go that far but hopefully we won't. I feel much better about IUI now.. a little jealous that you get to start so soon!!! But SUPER happy for you!!!!! Now I can't wait to be your IUI buddy if you'll have me!


----------



## aneageraussie

ok Allison and Tiffany... now i feel left out :cry::cry:.. (kidding)
my prcedure is a long one and i will not be getting my :bfp: (if) until late october or early november.. but very soon ladies i will be joining you.. so watch out :haha:

so happy for you girls... group hug time ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

No Tiffany, we cannot be IUI buddies ( said with sarcasm and a goofy face).
I need you girls to talk to because quite frankly a "uterine catheter" sounds like NO fun!!! haha I never ever thought I would be this excited to be cathed...weird.

Wow, this is really going to happen for us isn't it?

And Nids, my dear, my love, just cause you are starting later than Tiffany and I doesn't mean we still won't have simultaneous BFP's! And hell even if round 1 works we will still be close by. 

Woot! I haven't been this positive in.... well long enough that I don't know when.:happydance:

I love you guys. Just though you should know :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Oh my god girls, wouldn't that be awesome if we all got our bfp's next cycle? Kelly, Allison, and I with IUI and Aussie through IVF...
We have waited so long for this! :hugs: xx


----------



## Kelly9

Bizy you're starting IUI to? When? 

Nids don't worry I won't get my BFP till Oct if the first round of IUI works to. I won't be starting drugs till around the 24th of sept, Allison will only be a week or so a head of me to. 

I never thought I would be so excited for a uterine catheter either but after many frantic calls to the clinic cause the HSG hurt so effing much they promised me it would be nothing like the hsg no clamp or anything!


----------



## bobobaby

I'm loving all the PMA in this thread!! I love you girls, I miss being an active member in this thread (even though I still post somewhat frequently :p), but I know I shouldn't stick my nose in ttc too much. I'm so happy everything is moving for all you wonderful girls. It is really going to be happening for us all. I'm excited for you girls to be in the pregnancy section with me... BnB isn't the same for me without having you guys in the same area. I don't spend nearly as much time on here as I did.. But once you all are knocked up too it'll be fun to go through that together. :friends:


----------



## aneageraussie

chelsea - as much as im happy for you , im equally sad not to talk to u more often.. dont worry my dear.. we will be joining u soon.. u have to be our guiding star..:hugs::hugs:.. 

Allison and Tiffany - IUI will work for u girls.. it has to ... :thumbup::thumbup:.. we all are getting knocked up pretty soon now... and very soon we will be joining Chelsea and complaning about MS and all.. :shrug:

Bizy- ur starting IUI too? when?? 

This thread will soon be filled with :bfp: now... in 2 months from today.. if our prcedures are successful.. there will be a bean ot two in each of us... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## aneageraussie

oh and Chelsea- whenever i see ur ticker... it brings me so much hope... 
good luck babe xxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Yea Chelsea, I love that you're the most recent "winner"! I think I can speak for the group in saying that you can be just as active in our thread as you want to be. We love you, bean and all :)


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi there!

Sorry for the radio silence, I've had a very hectic couple of days. I was birth companion to a friend (also a BnB member) and she went into labour on Tuesday. I had a mad dash across London in a cab when her husband called me at work to say I was needed. Labour was hard work for her and in the end the baby's head was in an odd position and her heart rate was dropping so they whipped her into theatre and gave her a spinal block before using a suction cup to get the baby out.

Her husband was in with her and I was pacing around outside! :rofl: Mother and baby doing well. Of course all this happened at night so I didn't get home until 3am. I spent the next day visiting and picking up bits and pieces so I'm rather shattered now! I live just over an hour's drive away and driving in London can be stressful at the best of times!

Anyhoo, in TTC land all is rather rubbish. AF has arrived but not with gusto so I'm not sure if I'm back on CD1 or not. My periods are so light that it's hard to tell. Very frustrating. I started spotting from CD8 and I think I've only managed an 11 day LP. Boo.

DH doesn't have his SA results back yet, hoping that'll be tomorrow. We have one month together before he's off travelling with work again so I feel that this cycle is our last shot for a while.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

aww geez I just counted and realized that I have had 20 cycles since we started ttc!!! Apparently I have 15 cycles a year.... go figure.


----------



## aneageraussie

Allison - im the same.. i have 15 cycles per year.. and look at your ticker girl.. IUI date is coming fast.. yay!!


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is a full 10 days ahead of yours allison but it could be a bit shorter if I O on time or not... we'll see.

Chelsea I would love it if you stuck around and posted here still, its nice to see your ticker move! 

I am confident about IUI mostly because of you Allison! What you repeated that your doc said and with our DH's results being similar I am feeling much better about it possible working and not needing IVF. 

I will be taking a test looking for a possible BFP around Oct 21 depending when I O so nids we could well get our BFP's close together!!

On a frustrating note DH has ringworm!!!!! Where he got it from I don't know but now I am freaking out worrying about my kitty and myself.. we seem clean but with the cats fur being so thick it's hard to tell...


----------



## Kelly9

Ps I love all our tickers!!!!! IUI and IVF!!!! We need bizy to join us now!


----------



## bobobaby

Thanks girls! :hugs: Then I will definitely keep sticking my nose in here until you are all with me in the pregnancy section... which is coming soon! I can't wait!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> Mine is a full 10 days ahead of yours allison but it could be a bit shorter if I O on time or not... we'll see.
> 
> Chelsea I would love it if you stuck around and posted here still, its nice to see your ticker move!
> 
> I am confident about IUI mostly because of you Allison! What you repeated that your doc said and with our DH's results being similar I am feeling much better about it possible working and not needing IVF.
> 
> I will be taking a test looking for a possible BFP around Oct 21 depending when I O so nids we could well get our BFP's close together!!
> 
> On a frustrating note DH has ringworm!!!!! Where he got it from I don't know but now I am freaking out worrying about my kitty and myself.. we seem clean but with the cats fur being so thick it's hard to tell...

It's that damn job of his. So many gross people. A guy my husband works with just contracted MRSA from a little girl on a call... good grief.


----------



## Kelly9

Whats MRSA? It sounds familiar.... the funny thing is he hasn't dealt with any young kids and didn't mention any gross people... but it was like 3 weeks ago. It's annoying I am in the process of washing all the bedding now and he has to wear a clean different shirt to bed each night so I don't have to keep washing the bedding.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

MRSA was that drug resistant staph infection that everyone freaked out about a couple of years ago. Pretty sucky because you have to have IV antibiotics to treat it, but at least there's that! I'm sorry about DH's ringworm, that's a pain in the butt for both of you :hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

omg im sorry Tiffany - it sucks.. hope he feels better soon
MRSA is bad... real bad...

i once had MRSA - got it from a patient i was treating (when i used to work as a physical therapist)... stupid nurses somehow "forgot" to put the sign near his bed. it was bad i was off from work for 2 weeks and as Allison said was on IV antibiotics... 

Chelsea- my love, you are welcome to stay and post here as long as u want to... even when ur baby starts going to school and im still here... then also you are welcome here... :rofl: (OMG i hope, it doesnt happen literally).. lol

All our tickers looks good eh? Bizy will be joining us soon... Allison ur first to go... yay!!!.. cant wait everything to work out for all of us.. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope to not be here much longer either although I will still be popping in to support and visit my friends... providing they don't all beat me out of ttc first. It's hard when you watch all the newbies come and go and all the ones who started with you are gone and you're left to greet the newer ones. Ugh... I just listened to that song I would die for that by kelly coffee and was bawling so all emotional now haha. Needed a good blub.


----------



## aneageraussie

thats the hardest part... for me BnB is all about this group of frinds which i have. right now.. and they are mostly from this thread... it will be hard for me to see you guys moving to other thread and i hv to stay here with all new ones... BUT having said that whichever thread u girls will go i will come there and stalk you.. yup im a stalker... :rofl:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

It's already decided, in the pregnancy section there WILL be a group called Mid Term TTC grads class of '09.:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

yay! I love that idea! I will for sure be there! 

Never fear Nids I'll be around when and if I ever get my BFP I couldn't dream of leaving everyone behind!

Oh so on a better note pretty sure the doc was wrong and DH doesn't have ringworm I think he has something called pityriasis rosea. Which would explain why I haven't caught it and why the rash didn't glow under a black light. Bad part is there is really no treatment for it, it just goes away by it's self.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, sorry I've been MIA. There are just too many threads for me to visit!!! :dohh:

Here's my current status: I am nearing the end of my 4th cycle with Clomid. I have a pregnancy blood test scheduled for Tuesday. If it's positive, then I will continue to take progesterone through the first tri. If it's negative, I will have to decide what to do next. Either stay on Clomid, move to Clomid & IUI, or injectables & IUI. Right now I'm leaning towards Clomid/IUI, but I'm hoping I don't have to worry about that because I'll get my bfp in a few days! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

hello to all my lovely ladies... how are we all today?

Love the idea of Midterm graduates group... surely i will be there... 

Tiffany great news about Dh not having ringworm..... so its less worrisome.. one thing less to worry about... lol

Allison - look at your ticker.. a little more then 2 weeks... :happydance::happydance: countdown has REALLY begun for all of us..

Bizy- i hope u get a positive this cycle and dont need IUI with clomid... but incase you do you knw you have got some company.. :)

Chelsea- my love, how are you feeling? has the horrid MS kicked in yet?


----------



## aneageraussie

oh and yes forgot to mention - have to go to a baby showers today.. dunno how to feel... :shrug: i mean im happy for them but you know..............xxxxx


----------



## bobobaby

LOVE the Mid Term Graduates thread idea!! Can't wait. 

Nids, so far no MS (knock on wood!). Just extremely tired always and sore bb's. But even my sore bb's aren't too bad anymore. Sometimes I get lightheaded. But thats about it. My hubby says I've been having mood swings for the last week or two.. :shrug: I'm not so sure about that, I told him I've been a perfect angel to live with!:winkwink: I'm determined not to be a whiner even if things start feeling rough. I wanted this so badly and I am appreciating every ache and pain!!


----------



## Kelly9

awww look at all those wonderful pee sticks, you have bee busy chelsea!

We're gonna have to change the name of this group to something along the lines of: An extra helping hand or something with all of us gearing up for treatments! 

Bizy I hope you get your positive but if you don't then we'll all be going through IUI together! You'll have to get a kick ass ticker like Allison and myself :rofl:

Doctor never said he didn't have ringworm but I know he doesn't, since pityriasis heals on it's own there's not point in going back. I am 99.99 % sure thats what it is.


----------



## bobobaby

:rofl: Tiffany, thats only half of my pee sticks!! :)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Awww Chelsea, your bean ticker is already on the second block!!! Woot woot:happydance: I'm glad you're not feeling to bad, here's hoping it stays that way!

I found out yesterday that my cousin is pregnant. I'm genuinely happy for her though. I've never liked her much, or been close to that side of the family what so ever, but she deserves this. Her mom passed away the christmas before last after a bad battle with cancer, then this last Feb. her 25 yr old kid brother died unexpectedly. Poor girl has had a really tragic 2 years. something happy has been a long time coming.

Besides, i'm going to be pregnant here soon also :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I would say she could use with some happy news.

Chelsea I am gonna pee on every stick in the house and then go buy a bunch of the digi's just to see the word pregnant thats how overdue I am for a BFP! 

God still 27 days to go!!!!!!! How am I going to make it!... good thing I have a box of godiva chocolates right beside me...


----------



## wishn2Bmom

ohhh that is good!


----------



## Kelly9

Sure is I need to stop though or else I won't have any to get me through another day... I got 4 pieces left of a 16 piece box... I have done well I think I have had the box for 3 days... :rofl: they are just so good!


----------



## BizyBee

I was trying to wait until my blood test, but caved and tested today. I had a very, very faint line on 2 different tests. My OH saw them too, so I'm not going crazy. It's hard to contain my excitement but I am being cautious after my chemical last cycle. PMA this is it!!!

If it isn't my cycle, we have decided to move on to IUI for the next one. I am going to do Clomid/IUI for a few cycles, then move to injectables if I need to. I will definitely get a ticker too! What are you girls doing? Are any of you using Clomid or injectables?


----------



## bobobaby

Yay Bizy! :yipee: Crossing everything and hoping this isn't a chemical again... doesn't seem likely it would happen again. PMA!! How many dpo are you?? Clomid seems to really be working for you.


----------



## BizyBee

I am around 12-13 dpo today. I am loving the Clomid. It completely fixed my cycles. Hope I can join you soon hun. xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I hope so too!!! I love that after a quiet time in this thread everyone is getting their BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Do they have you on progesterone?

I'm not taking anything yet, but about two weeks left till we start the clomid and IUI!!!

I'm so happy for you :D


----------



## aneageraussie

Hello ladies..

so we are getting knocked up one after another... wow.. thats a great feeling.. very soon we all will be mid term TTC graduates and will have a new shiny group in pregnancy sections.. yay for that..

As i just wrote in my journal PMA is the flaour of the month/ cycle for me and yes we all will be mommies soon... :)


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, I have been taking progesterone since CD18 (have done this with all 4 Clomid cycles).

PMA is totally the flavor of the month. We will all be celebrating soon, I know it!


----------



## Kelly9

i will be doing clomid and hcg trigger in about 25 days!!!! I am so excited for your bizy, you should post a pic for us to look at!!! I hope this one sticks for you!

Feeling a little off today as I partied like it was no ones business last night and drank more then I have in over a year! probably combined at that... lost count somewhere over 10 drinks. Great night though! OMG 25 tomorrow! Eek!!!! I am definitely not a young one anymore... staying awake till 3am was a challenge!


----------



## aneageraussie

yay!! tiffany birthday tommorow huh? happy Birthday hun...
25 is not old AT ALL. wait till u hit 29 and u realize OMG i will be 30 next year.. lol (that was me in May)... 

i agree about growing old... i havnt had a night out for more then 5-6 months now... even though my friends call me i just say no because the idea of curling up in the couch in front of TV appeals to me more then going out and drinking... yup i m deffo growing old.. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats how I feel but it's nice to know i can still let loose and have fun when I want to. This whole ttc has had me not doing anything half of each month so it was fun. Yeah the big 2-5! Can't believe I am that old.... I was only 12 yesterday.... :rofl: getting grounded for mouthing off to my mom for some reason or the other.


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, happy birthday Kelly! Sounds like you had a fab time. Only 25 days for you. Yay! :happydance:

p.s. I posted pics in the gallery. Can't wait to test again tomorrow.


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey ladies!

Ok, being 30 I'm feeling old now!

I've had a really busy weekend (in the UK it's been a bank holiday so no work today - yay!). I've essentially spent the last 3 days working on our house. We still can't move in as we have no hot water or kitchen so we've been busy painting. My mum and sister came over to help too.

The gloss work and emulsion were fine, if hard work. Painting ceilings is just horrid though.

I've had to level the kitchen floor before the flooring is put down next week. That's been a learning curve. We bought the leveling cement/stuff (!) and I had to mix it up and apply it. It was really tricky and I have no idea if it's been done correctly. I'll take a look at it tomorrow and hopefully it's ok!

I'm totally shattered and now have an extremely busy 4 days at work to do. What am I saying? I'm always extremely busy at work! Probably for the best that I'm not pregnant at the moment, I'm stressing enough about work and the house without having anything else to worry about! Perhaps this is the reason I'm not pregnant yet - too many other things to sort out!


----------



## BizyBee

You're not old Leila! I am 29, so not too far behind! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I checked out your pic bizy and I totally see it!!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

How did the doc go bizy????


----------



## Kelly9

Ya congrats bizy!!!!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

Hiya,

sorry i have been MIA for few days... long story.. will be writing all about in my journo now...

Allison - Tickers is looking great babe! itscoming... nearly there

Kelly- how you doing? 

Bizy- Im so so so sorry dear.. anyways im off to your journo to read all the details .

Leila - as mizy said you are not old... im catching up fast on you... i will be 30 next year...

hello to everyone else...


----------



## Kelly9

hey aussie I'm ok... geared up for peeing in a cup tomorrow! Yeehaa!!!! but having a nervous breakdown from school starting so soon.... on tuesday!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey ladies!

Well I'm feeling fairly chipper as I've got next week off work so I can do lots in the new house! I've had a completely horrendous few weeks at work so I really need the break. I'm not going to think about the awfulness I'll face when I go back!

DH called the GP today to see if his SA results are back yet (we took the sample in 2 weeks ago today and were told it would take 7-10 days) but NOTHING! So frustrating.

I'm due to ov in a few days and DH is away until Sunday night so I shall have to leap on him as soon as he's back. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

wow it's been quite on here lately... whats up everyone?

I am leaping on DH tonight when he gets home... O'ing in the next 5 days sometime.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well i've been gone a couple of days, just been really busy.

Jen, I am SOOOO sorry. :hugs: so not fair for you babe.

Everyone else, what's up?


----------



## Kelly9

Being nosey here but whats so not fair for jen? Did I miss something? Hope all is well!

Got an almost positive opk today so I am thinking will get pos tomorrow or the day after so will O on cd17 or 18 which works well with my appointment. Yippee!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

hello my lovely ladies... how are you all...

Allison- welcome back!! and my o my look at that ticker less then 10 days to go... u go girl!!! :happydance:

Tiffany- i also got positive OPK yesterday and let the :sex: marathon begin.. lol..

Leila- bummer about Dh's SA result.. its frustating i agree.. 

Looks like few of us here will be in 2ww together this time around... :thumbup:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Jen posted in her journal that her HCG levels when she went to the doctor had dropped :cry:

I would say she is quite bummed out right now.

:hugs: to you Jen. We love you babe.


----------



## aneageraussie

Allison - are you seeing ur doctor before u starting IUI?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

No he already gave me the prescription for Clomid and advised me how to take it (which I already knew haha) and to call the office after my next cycle starts to schedule coming in on either cd 7,8,or 9 for the ultrasound. And yes, he has me coming in earlier than most because I have historically ovulated early. Don't wanna miss it dontcha know!!


----------



## Kelly9

Bizy/Jen right?

Yes I saw that, poor thing, we miss you and hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Leila Fae

Fingers crossed for you Jen :hugs:

Well I'm finally off work for a week - hurrah! I've had a great weekend, did some painting at the house on Sat morning, then off to a wedding reception. Stayed overnight with some friends in London and had a fabulously relaxed morning drinking tea and reading the papers. Then the friend of mine who had her baby 2 weeks ago (I was a birth partner) popped over and I spent the afternoon with her and the baby. All very lovely!

I'm going to be another one in the 2WW shortly. DH is currently driving back from Cornwall having been working there for the last few days. If I can stay awake long enough I shall be leaping on him when he gets back! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

I had what I thought was a positive opk today but it was a wee but lighter so will get my positive for sure tomorrow so will O on cd18 this month. Which is perfect I'll be cd1 or 2 for my appointment, just in time for the clomid! Yippee!!!!! Dh and I just :sex: so I am set to skip tomorrow to save up the spermies and pounce on tuesday after I get back from my first day of nursing classes... my life if going to be much busier now!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Good luck for the first day of classes Tiffany!!!
My best friend just started nursing school here and the textbooks alone are enough to scare you senseless...


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah the textbooks scared me and not only the cost! I don't start till tuesday though I forgot monday was labour day... do you have that in the states? Its a stat holiday out here so one more day off to relax before I find out just how far in over my head I got.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

haha yea, we've got labor day too. Of course i'm unemployed so everyday is labor day for me right now.....


----------



## Kelly9

Are you enjoying being unemployed? I enjoyed it for the first month then I got bored and got a job and now I want to be unemployed again hahaha. But thats cause school is starting and I don't know if I will be able to work. I hope I can. I need a life besides school and homework.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Sadly, I am kind of enjoying it. It's very unfortunate because I really need to work :( I have yet to get bored because i've been so busy with family stuff, so maybe now that i'm done helping out I will get antsy.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope it all works out for you anyway! It would be better to get some maternity leave so a job right before you get pregnant would be good. SO do you start your meds in 7 days or does your new cycle start in 7 days? I am trying to figure out how close we are cycle wise to IUI I would start meds in 17 more days and cycle in 15 days.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I am due to start my new cycle on the 14th (dh's birthday... poor guy) That is what I set the ticker to. Then I will start the clomid on CD3. So I guess that's 7 days till new cycle/ 10 days to clomid.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!! I am excited! You must be to! I just hope they let me start right away!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

HA! Tell me everyone watched Dr. Phil just now. I'm not a fan really but he was on when I turned on the TV. Anyway, his topic today was "conception crazed". There was a couple on there and she had an ovulation calculator to schedule when it was best to BD and he was complaining cause he just wanted to get laid hahaha how many times have we heard that!!!!

Too funny.

PS Dr. Phil is a putz


----------



## bobobaby

hahah Allison. I can't stand Dr. Phil either... he's an idiot! All your hubby's should enjoy all the BDing because within the next month or so you all are going to be knocked up and won't ever want to do it!!! (my poor hubby ;))


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well here's hoping! :drunk:

How are you feeling at this point Chelsea? :sick:


----------



## bobobaby

I'm not feeling too bad. Not much nausea (only if I'm starving), no vomiting. Just really sleepy and fatigued. And supposedly crazy mood swings says my husband :shrug:. Luckily, he finds the mood swings hilarious (so far!). Also, I have to eat more which is hard because I have zero cravings. Nothing sounds good so it takes me forever to figure out what to eat. And oh my gosh, so much gas and bloat...:haha: it ain't pretty! Other then that no real complaining over here. I have my first ultrasound in exactly one week so I'm really excited and nervous about that. Can't wait for you all to be with me soon so we can have our Mid Term Grads thread!! Coming soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't like Dr Phil and I Have to say there is nothing wrong with knowing when you're fertile, so three days a cycle we make sure we have sex then the rest before and after we do it when we want where we want and how we want no worries. 

Glad your not to bad off chelsea! 

So I should get my temp rise tomorrow, had a neg opk after 2 positives, so will be on cd1 the day of my apt or spotting only. Yippee 15 more days!

Anyway I am exhausted from school and still have homework.


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies

Hope your all well, sorry been away for a few weeks needed a break from bnb.. And kind of stuck in limbo at moment with waiting on hsg scan so not sure where i belong!! :(
And the fact my sis is pregnant again with her 2nd and my best mate pregnant too all in few months kind of knocked my down my peg, so needed some alone time to get head round and feeling more positive over things now.. (well i have too, was sick of feeling like a green eyed jealous monster)

Anyway, feeling ok about things now, starting to feel bit more PMA in myself so was ready to come back..

How is everyone getting on?

Hey Chelsea see your feeling ok thats good news, and scan not far off!! I hope us ladies follow u in first timester very soon that would be nice news!!

Anyone got anything nice planned for weekend?
xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey beauty! We've missed you! So nice to see you back! Although I totally understand about taking a break, I have been tempted myself. My good news (not sure how far you read back) is that DH and I Have our appointment to start IUI and get on the IVF list. My cycle works out perfectly, it will be cd1 for me the day of the appointment so hopefully doc will see no problems and get me on my clomid right away. I am praying and hoping so cause I can't wait another month.

I've also started school, today is day three and I already have a ton of things to do! Eek!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Welcome back hun :) So glad you're feeling a little better!

Keep your chin up Kelly, nursing school doesn't waste any time bending you over that proverbial table! :haha: Rewarding jobs (and paychecks!) will make it all worth it in the end.

Chelsea, I bet you're getting so excited about seeing the little bugger on screen!! I can't even imagine. Last time I was at the gyno I heard a heartbeat coming from the room next to mine.... and I cried. :haha: tears of joy of course. Which is funny since I had no clue who was next door!!! Thats how I roll haha

there's no understanding me:blush:


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome back Beauty!

It's been a busy week for me. I've had the week off work and have been working very, very hard on the new house. It's really starting to come together and feel like it's ours. We're still not living there as we have no hot water - or a kitchen! We have a fridge-freezer now though. Also have a beautiful 1930s art deco walnut cocktail cabinet which my sister as bought us as a belated wedding present. We love art deco and we're delighted with it. God bless Ebay!

On the TTC front we had some not great news today. DH's SA results came back. Motility and volume absolutely fine but morphology wasn't. Only 6% normal (apparently 15% and upwards is considered normal). We're now researching what DH can do to improve it. He doesn't smoke and has never been a big drinker of alcohol. It kind of knocked me for six to be honest. I don't think that is the sole reason we're having trouble though. My AF is far too light so I think I'll talk to the GP about checking that out. The doc said to DH that we can test again in 3 months or so but that there's no reason why we couldn't be successful - it could just take longer. I suspect that he doesn't realise how horrid that is to hear if you've already been trying for over a year.

In a way I'm glad it's not just my 'fault'. I've been feeling completely useless all these months but in a way I'm a bit angry that I've been feeling so awful and it's not been all down to me. However I'm trying to support DH through this - I've had over a year of my body not working properly, and every month feeling a failure so I'm used to it. He's not so I want to make sure that he doesn't feel emasculated by it.

The thought of more waiting is rather depressing though.

Sorry for the long rant! :blush:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I haven't been good about keeping up. I've been spending a lot of time trying to stay caught up in journals and I'm falling behind. School started this week and I am teaching 20 very energetic 7 year olds. I have been exhausted! 

I had a baseline scan today because they are hesitant to continue my treatment until they see what's going on. I will find out the results tomorrow. I hope I can continue with the Clomid, but I may not be able to. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

All I can say is, bless you Jen!

I went to eat lunch with my 7 year old nephew at school today and 200 VERY energetic elementary schoolers. I would be lying if I said the noise didn't test my nerves :)

I enjoyed it though. I really want to get a job as a teaching assistant, that's where my passion lies, so it was nice to be there, and fun to see Sam since I don't see him nearly enough!!!

I hope everything comes out in your favor tomorrow. A little bit of good news should definitely be coming your way! 

As for you miss Fay, good luck with the patience. My gosh it's hard!!!

Tiffany, you should be proud of me. I'm just now sobering up and i'm not feeling sick :happydance: choking down a couple quick shots is SO the way to go!!! This was also ironically the first time since just after I turned 21 that I managed drunkenness.... woot


----------



## beauty

Kelly9 said:


> Hey beauty! We've missed you! So nice to see you back! Although I totally understand about taking a break, I have been tempted myself. My good news (not sure how far you read back) is that DH and I Have our appointment to start IUI and get on the IVF list. My cycle works out perfectly, it will be cd1 for me the day of the appointment so hopefully doc will see no problems and get me on my clomid right away. I am praying and hoping so cause I can't wait another month.
> 
> I've also started school, today is day three and I already have a ton of things to do! Eek!

Hey huni
Thats great news about starting the IUI i bet you are getting all excited.. Keep us updated huni on how it goes.. Hope school isnt workin you too hard..

Thanks for the welcome, just needed to clear my mind.. just waiting on my hsg scan now and then fingers crossed to starting some medication to help with pcos and ovulation.. xx


----------



## beauty

Leila Fae said:


> Welcome back Beauty!
> 
> It's been a busy week for me. I've had the week off work and have been working very, very hard on the new house. It's really starting to come together and feel like it's ours. We're still not living there as we have no hot water - or a kitchen! We have a fridge-freezer now though. Also have a beautiful 1930s art deco walnut cocktail cabinet which my sister as bought us as a belated wedding present. We love art deco and we're delighted with it. God bless Ebay!
> 
> On the TTC front we had some not great news today. DH's SA results came back. Motility and volume absolutely fine but morphology wasn't. Only 6% normal (apparently 15% and upwards is considered normal). We're now researching what DH can do to improve it. He doesn't smoke and has never been a big drinker of alcohol. It kind of knocked me for six to be honest. I don't think that is the sole reason we're having trouble though. My AF is far too light so I think I'll talk to the GP about checking that out. The doc said to DH that we can test again in 3 months or so but that there's no reason why we couldn't be successful - it could just take longer. I suspect that he doesn't realise how horrid that is to hear if you've already been trying for over a year.
> 
> In a way I'm glad it's not just my 'fault'. I've been feeling completely useless all these months but in a way I'm a bit angry that I've been feeling so awful and it's not been all down to me. However I'm trying to support DH through this - I've had over a year of my body not working properly, and every month feeling a failure so I'm used to it. He's not so I want to make sure that he doesn't feel emasculated by it.
> 
> The thought of more waiting is rather depressing though.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant! :blush:


Sorry about the results huni, again like the doctor said re testing in few months is really worth it.. sometimes a cold can affect SA results!!

My oh had one done few months back, wasnt great but doc said nothing to be worried about but wanted a retest.. we have put him on "wellman" tablets and its now been well over 3 months and we are ready to re test shortly just before my HSG scan so they have the results in.. As gyno said then need to have his tests in order to see if its worth giving me clomid etc!! 

The thing is i have pcos so giving me clomid will help with ovulation and going off SA last results i am praying for an improvement especially with him taking the wellman..

Have you thought about trying him on "wellman" suppose to be like really the best u can get..can get them from boots or hollands about £7 for month supply and my oh swears by them!!


Keep your chin up babe, like doc said it might take you a little longer to get that BFP but keep at it.. dont let things grind you down!!
xxxxx
xxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Thanks for the advice Beauty.

I did buy him some Wellman tablets a few months ago but he was rubbish at taking them and then didn't buy any more when he finally ran out. I think tha the SA result will help encourage him!

We did some research last night and that helped put his result into perspective. His 6% isn't actually all that bad (makes you wonder how anyone can get pregnant if our menfolk have so few undamaged spermies!).

Right, off for another day of painting.


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies

sorry was MIA for few days... as super bus at work AND BnB is blocked at work now :cry::cry: ,, how i miss that.. oh well...

beauty - welcome back :flower:

Allison and Tiffany - my lovely ladies.. how are you? Allison its almost there. :thumbup:

Tiffany - we both are coming close too... PMA for us

Leila - 6% is not bad at all... i hope your paining work goes well

Bizy - im off to your journo to catch up

Chelsea - my knocked up friend.. how are you?


----------



## Kelly9

Hey! Leila just an issue with morphology isn't that bad! I wish my DH had only that problem but he has issues with all three and they are testing his sperm antibodies on the 24th so knowing our luck thats gonna suck to and screw us over for IUI. Well hopefully not but I don't have much hope. 

Yay only a couple of days Allison! You will have to tell me how the whole process goes and feels pain wise.

Nids, yes we are very close, are you excited?

Welcome back bizy, I hope you get the good results you deserve to!

School is ok for now, a lot to read so hard to keep up and make sure I get enough sleep, it's the calm before the storm at this point the end of the month will be very busy for me, got 2 papers due and a midterm and who knows what else. Well I am off to class now.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

We are getting tantalizingly close! Monday I am supposed to start my new cycle so Wednesday I should start the Clomid. If all of that goes according to schedule I will be going in for the procedure the following M,T, or W!

I have a couple of friends who have told me that the vag. ultrasound is plenty uncomfortable. One of them has also had the uterine catheter and she said it hurt pretty bad. Her recommendation was to take some percoset before leaving the house that day.

The whole thing sounds pretty unpleasant, but I will do it with a smile on my face if it means getting my :baby:!!!!!!!!!
I'm not gonna lie.... i'm getting pretty excited for us all :happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I'm such a joiner. There is a shiny new journal in the lttc journal area produced by yours truly.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope i don't have the catheter one, I think it is just an abdominal and transvaginal and thats it but because you have some endo they might do the other on you... I will hope not! 

You must be ecstatic! I am excited and I still have 13 days till apt and hopefully meds. I am also hoping with the clomid and trigger shot that I will Ov earlier the cd19 like maybe around cd14 or something, that would be nice.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

yea, i'm actually trying really hard to not get too excited. Mine will go pretty fast too cause I usually ov on CD 9 or 10 so they want me to come in on cycle day 7,8,or 9 to ensure that we don't miss it!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

yay Allison 2 more days.. :happydance: cant wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## Kelly9

I wish my cycle was shorter so I could do the treatment even sooner! I hope it works our for you and don't forget to give me all the details! I want to be prepared!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I will leave NOTHING out :)


----------



## aneageraussie

hey all , 

how are we?

Allison - 1 more sleep.. u go girl.. get on that damn clomid and get that :bfp: and then possibly me and Tiffany and all others follow you :winkwink::winkwink:.. u will be our leader with Chelsea....


----------



## Kelly9

I am super physced to hear everything! Has AF showed up yet?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

No not yet, prob. not till tomorrow sometime. I had BETTER be on time!!!
Wouldn't it just figure that this month would be the one that runs a little long :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully it won't be if it does we'll be even more in sync with each other! Come on witch show your face for once!


----------



## aneageraussie

Tiffany - its funny how we want witch to turn up on time this cycle around...
i really cant wait for AF to come... i will be excited to see her.. i bet... oh well 8 more days to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I will be happy she comes on time but happier if she stays away, I am just at at point where I won't be all that upset cause I know we'll be doing something about it. I just hope and pray we can start right away.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Strangely enough i'm happy to announce the witch has arrived. 

Can i get a "woot woot" for cycle day 1!!!!!

Which means I should be going to clinic at the beginning of next week.:happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

Ooh! Exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

That is exciting!!!!! I am only on 6dpo! Got another 7 days to go, good news is she'll make her appearance the day of our apt and will either not be present at time of ultrasound or be very light which is nice. Won't be as messy. 9 more days for me!!!!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

SINGLE DIGITS! YAHOO:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes single digits rock!!!!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I'm calling FC in the morning to schedule my appointment for next week.

Standby.......


----------



## bobobaby

Hey girls, I just wanted to let you all know I had my first ultrasound today. :happydance: Everything went perfectly! In fact the Dr. used the word Perfect to describe how our little babes looked. :cloud9: The babes measured just right at 9W3D! So pretty darn close to my dates. And the heart rate was perfect as well. I have a picture, I'll post it once I get it scanned. My DH and I are thinking about telling our families now, we haven't told anyone so far! Anyways, just wanted to let you all know the good news.


----------



## Kelly9

Awwww I am so happy for you bobo! I can't wait to see the little pic!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Fantastic news Chelsea :cloud9: I am super excited about seeing your picture!!!


----------



## aneageraussie

awwww Chelsea- got a bit teary today.. reading your post.. u know what.. u deserve a "perfect" pregnancy..:hugs:

allison - im off to yor journo to see whats happening there

Tiffany - getting there my dear... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I'm posting this in the journal as well, but I called the doc and I have the ultrasound scheduled for Monday at 11. Then the insemination will prob happen either tues or wed.:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't find this post of chelseas and I want to read it where is it?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

PICTURE!!!! I want to see the ultrasound picture!!!!

(patience... not my best quality:blush:)


----------



## aneageraussie

hiya,

i have made a small announcement in my journal.. ;)
xxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I'm in shock. Love it:cloud9:


----------



## aneageraussie

pic not of great quality - sorry about that...
 



Attached Files:







18092009006[1].jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bobobaby

Nids, I already posted in your journal but... :yipee:!! So thrilled for ya!:wohoo:


Sorry I haven't posted a pic! :dohh: I have caught a terrible cold and last night and today have been the worst... I've had a fever of 101.7! yikes! And I can't take anything except regular strength tylenol to help it, so I feel like I'm getting worse instead of better. Anyways, I'll stop whining and try to get on that pic soon!


----------



## aneageraussie

aww chelsea- feel better hun.. i was stressed out in the morning because i took some strong pain killers when i had toothache tuesday....

i hope u feel better soon.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:.xxxx


----------



## bobobaby

And I hope you don't get any morning sickness soon, Nids! Just wait, your going to be so exhausted pretty soon you won't be able to keep your eyes open. And you need to change your ticker from a countdown to IVF to a brand new pregnancy ticker! :happydance:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

so sorry you're under the weather Chelsea, you get an extension on the pic :winkwink: Now you REALLY need the Gilmore's and Dove's "milk chocolate promises"!!!


----------



## bobobaby

Allison, I am on season 3 of Gilmore Girls and I just started from the beginning of the series on, like, Monday. :blush: I know thats a lot of tv!! But thats all I do while I'm sick and my hubby is at work. hahha, but I don't care, they make me happy! :)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Aww I feel so connected to you now. I am on season 3 right now too!!! hahaha we should be treated. I however go through the entire series, then when I reach the end.... I just start over again!:haha:
I think i've gone through the whole series 4 or 5 times now. That speaks to the TTC journey though because I started watching them obsessively when we started ttc. It helped me wallow when the witch arrived:cry:

PS~ I hate the Jess era. The whole James Dean rebel without a cause leather jacket shit irritates me.


----------



## bobobaby

I don't like Dean! He is such a whiney baby... and he's kind of dumb. Actually, I don't know that Rory ever has a bf I like. But I always though Jess was hot! :) But your right, the whole I don't give a damn attitude is annoying. Also, I don't like the 7th season. Thats when the creater was no longer apart of the show and it got really bad. And I hated them having Lorelai cheat on Luke. Pissed me off!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Yea, the writing in season 7 didn't have the same kind of wit an quick banter that made the series so much fun. And yes, Dean is annoying. He's a jackass because he's the jealous type, whiny and he cheated on his wife. HOWEVER, I think Dean is Smokin!!! Mainly in the later years... post butt cut.:haha: While I don't think Rory ever had a bf that made me jealous Logan was the best one for her. They had way more in common than anyone else. 
I want a movie. When I first saw the poster for "Post Grad" I thought it was :cry: But no. Just Alexis Bledel toying with us.

I think I just crossed over to the pathetic side.


----------



## Kelly9

Hahah I LOVE that show to!!!!!! Don't have the seasons but watched it like crazy when it was on.

I am so overwhelmed. and so happy for nids. But man allison if you get your BFP then it will be just me and I am going to feel so sad and depressed all by myself. :cry: 

Nids why did the docs tell you you needed IVF? what are all the details?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Aww Tiffany don't be sad! Besides me and you are only about a week apart....
AND I have to point out that you could still get your BFP first. I have seen NO guarantees that this will work, especially first month. Don't we wish there was though huh?


----------



## Kelly9

I just feel like you're going to get your BFP this round and as much as I want you to I don't want to be the last one again, I have seen so many people come and go and it breaks my heart even though it's a good reason that they leave. I find it harder and harder to hear about BFP's (unless it's my girlies in my groups of course) I just feel like i will never get out of here. I also feel just like all my other months in the 2ww so I know witch is coming, I am not getting my hopes up for nothing. I will have to test on sept 24 if witch doesn't show as I will want to know before they do any possible internal procedures but it's gonna be a bfn.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I'm sorry you're feeling kind of down. I've been there. It's always a bummer when AF arrives, but look at it this way this time around. If she doesn't come.... your PG! If she does come then you get to start the long awaited fertility clinic journey! Either way this cycle you will be starting a new journey both of which get you closer and closer to the always illusive :baby:

Besides, you know that no matter how many of us get PG we will all continue to hang out here until we are ALL ready to cross over to the PG forums. And when that comes (which wont be long) we will make our Mid Term Grads thread! We are like the 3 Musketeers around here. "All for one, one for all!"
And for the Gilmore Girls addicts... "you jump I jump Jack"


----------



## aneageraussie

Tiffany - may be you dnt need IUI.. what if u get ur :bfp: before u start it... 
its possible.. i never expected it will happen as with my luck.. u can expect the worst... but it happened... PMA PMA girls..

You and Allison will be there soon... and by that time as Allison said last post We are like the 3 Musketeers around here. "All for one, one for all!"
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beauty

Oh huni well done.. cant believe it so close to starting ivf too, well done, bet your over the moon..

Wow we had some girls here leaving us latley, hope there is some room over that section for us left overs here in mid term!!

Keep PMA up girls for us here xxxxxx


----------



## bobobaby

Tiffany, I hope you feel better soon. I know its hard to keep the PMA, but your time is coming, I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys, I sure hope so.

AUssie you didn't answer my question above about why the docs said you needed ivf in the first place.


----------



## bobobaby

Okay, as promised here is the picture. Now I didn't get a chance to leave the house and scan it at my Dad's house, so I just had my hubby take a picture of it. So yeah...its not the best quality since its a picture of a picture. :)
 



Attached Files:







9wkscansmall.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aneageraussie

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks guys, I sure hope so.
> 
> AUssie you didn't answer my question above about why the docs said you needed ivf in the first place.

tiffany - im sorry.. :dohh:
me and DH we both had issues... he with low morphology and slightly decreassed motility nd low testesterone levels..
me - i had low LH and FSH levels and low thyroid levles which was slowing my body...
and then dr said what we have is "unexplained infertility".. there was no specific reason.. dr. said no to IUI because he thought its not worth it because of decresed motility and morphology...hope it helps...

Chelsea - awwwww that scan pic is so cute.... :hugs:


----------



## beauty

Why cant something happen for us ladies, were waiting for our BFPs too.. :(

Keep the pma girls sure we will get there in the end.. im feeling down, all these leavers are making me feel i got more issues then mild pcos as its been 14months and 10 cycles and gettin no where fast..

I gotta stay positive otherwise i be down and last time i was real down!! I am so pleased for u ladies getting them BFP but it makes me worried thinking something is more serious with me do i make sense? I mean i got my HSG scan soon but i feel in limbo i dont have positive opks so i dont think i ovulate and no chance of getting a BFP! I just got no more PMA left i dont think in me.. Everyone on here seems to be getting somewhere either on treatment or starting it and im here just not knowin where i stand or whats wrong.. 

I just wish i knew my tubes were ok and i could look forward to knowing there gonna give me treatment but i dont!! I am sorry for the rant i just feel so stuck and i dont know where i belong or where to post.. 
xx
xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Congratulations!

Tiffany :hugs:

I'm feeling a combination of impatience because I'm in the two week wait and nerves. For the last 2 cycles I have usually started spotting by now but so far so good. Eep.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

FXed for you fay!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

bobobaby said:


> Okay, as promised here is the picture. Now I didn't get a chance to leave the house and scan it at my Dad's house, so I just had my hubby take a picture of it. So yeah...its not the best quality since its a picture of a picture. :)

I love it. It's just perfect :)


----------



## Kelly9

Beauty I know how you feel I am the same at the moment and I feel with DH's sperm issues that IUI won't work for us naturally as we can't afford IVF so that would be murphys law for you.

Chelsea the pic is beautiful it makes me ache with wanting but it's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.

How is clomid going allison?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Well my love, it's making me nuttier that squirrel shit. :haha: It's not that bad actually. I've been taking it at night which has helped immensely. I've had one hot flash, but that was because I got worked up last night over the shiny new BFP Nids got! haha The only other thing i've noticed (which is kind of weird) is that i'm hyper, slap happy and jittery.

Chelsea~ I think I should change my name to Tookie Clothespin! HAHA:rofl:


----------



## beauty

Kelly9 said:


> Beauty I know how you feel I am the same at the moment and I feel with DH's sperm issues that IUI won't work for us naturally as we can't afford IVF so that would be murphys law for you.
> 
> Chelsea the pic is beautiful it makes me ache with wanting but it's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How is clomid going allison?

Thanks huni just feel like no one listens either half the time, might take a break again from here feel like dont belong in here either, no one seems to wanna chat to replies to me and i just feel i might take a break for here

Hope u get on ok with the iui fingers crossed xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hey girls,

Glad to hear that Nids is graduating! Congrats girl... :happydance:

Tiffany, Allison, Leila, & Beauty - I know we will have our :bfp: soon. Things will work out, I can feel it. Believe me, I know what you are going through. I am up to 16 months ttc now and it's killing me. The worst part is that I've had a taste of pink lines and was heartbroken when I realized the bean won't stick. It's daunting to spend so much time trying, but we have to stay positive (and stick together)! :hugs: xx


----------



## Kelly9

I know we do, and thats why I am still here.... if they don't let me start IUI this month then I will more then likely take a break till I am close to IUI and if they do and it's neg I will likely take a break till the following tww. I feel I am in need on one soon if something doesn't happen. My temps have been shit this 2ww and that has me down but also worrying over IVF and how to pay for it if we need it is draining me.


----------



## beauty

Thanks girls for understanding how i am feeling, dont want to make anyone feel like i am being a moaning old cow, just it isnt getting any easier..which i know you all understand cause we are in this together :)

Bizzy, thanks for your lovley comments, your right we need to stick together.. and i know we will get there in the end all of us.. xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Blah! (Thats my I am sick of studying noise)


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> Blah! (Thats my I am sick of studying noise)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I love you haha


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you girls had a nice weekend! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Glad you got a laugh wishin. I am just doing my BnB before I get ready for round 2 of studying, got to get through the rest of the note making today and then tomorrow before the exam got to memorize the practice exam and as much of the notes as possible.

11dpo today and am crampy and temps suck so bring on the witch and cycle 15 with first round of IUI hopefully. Only 4 more days till I will know for sure and 5 more days till I could be taking clomid.


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello ladies.

Well I'm still feeling twingy and have had a bit of spotting but not as much as I usually have at this stage. However I am fully expecting AF to show tomorrow. Sigh.

On the up side I have had a brilliant weekend. Was at a friend's 30th birthday party last night and then met up with a school friend who I've not seen for 12 years this afternoon. We spent 3 hours in a coffee shop just talking talking talking. It was great!

I'm now home and have the night in on my own which I'm really looking forward to. I need an early night though as I didn't get to bed until 4am. :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Leila I hope she doesn't show for you! I'll be getting my witch in another 4ish days. Sigh.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck on your exam and pg test Kelly!

Leila, hope :witch: doesn't show tomorrow.

:hi: wishin and beauty!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I have my appointment for a strange man to poke around the vag tomorrow morning. It's almost like hiring a male prostitute only not enjoyable and MUCH more hygienic!!!!! Hopefully he finds some good mature follicles. Just not to many, I don't want to become the Gosselin's :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

haha, I wouldn't want to be the Gosselin's either. Good luck and let us know how many eggies you got! 

I am experiencing cramps near or at my left ovary, I am hoping it's not AF cramps coming earlier then usual, normally get cramps the day before and once AF comes and thats it. Appointment in 3 days!


----------



## beauty

Kelly9 said:


> haha, I wouldn't want to be the Gosselin's either. Good luck and let us know how many eggies you got!
> 
> I am experiencing cramps near or at my left ovary, I am hoping it's not AF cramps coming earlier then usual, normally get cramps the day before and once AF comes and thats it. Appointment in 3 days!

Hey girls how was your wkend? How is the studying going? I really do hate studying does take it out of you, i use to find my head be going round at night with numbers when i was sitting me accounting exams.. 

Appointment not far off huni, bet you looking forward to moving forward..
I had few AF type cramps last night so i think AF might be with me in another week or so!!

How is everyone else doing.. 
How are you Bizzy how is the clomid going? xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Well my body had me fooled again. Even though I didn't have my classic spotting over the last couple of days AF has turned up today. Oh well.

That's the least of my problems today though. I'm working from home as we're having our gas connected today but my work laptop is being most unco-operative and really really slow. Hence my sneaking on here in work hours! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck with everything Leila and sorry witch showed.

Yes beauty I am tired of studying. Can't wait to stop in a few hours. I hope I do well.

3 more days I am back to being excited again!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hey ladies the scan went well. I posted about it in my journal.

Sorry the witch showed Fay. I hope she isn't kicking you around to much :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

wishin whats the link to your journal?

Midterm went excellent!!!!! Hoping for a 92 or higher.


----------



## beauty

wishn2Bmom said:


> Hey ladies the scan went well. I posted about it in my journal.
> 
> Sorry the witch showed Fay. I hope she isn't kicking you around to much :hugs:

you got some nice large follicales ready to pop the eggy?? I hope so!!
xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

At the scan they measured at about 12, so we did the shot today and the insemination on Thursday.... they were a good size, but gave them another 2 days to get even bigger :)


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck wishin! WHat did they tell you about IUI and Mild male factor? I have heard so many people tell me that their clinics wouldn't even entertain the idea as they thought it was a waste of time. What were your DH's counts and such???


----------



## wishn2Bmom

From what I was told and what i've read IUI is a good (and more affordable) first shot for people with male factor. All clinics are going to be different, but the general consensus seems to be that it becomes much less effective the more severe it is. Which concerns me slightly cause I thought ours was pretty bad, but maybe in the grand scheme of things it isn't. I don't know. So depending on the clinic and the severity of the situation they COULD jump straight to IVF. I will be surprised if they recommend that for you though cause your DH's counts were slightly better than mine and you're young. These places tend to be a lot less aggressive when your are under 35ish.
My hubby's counts were:
Count-10 million
Motility-5 million
Morphology-80% morphed
2% normal


----------



## Kelly9

What do you mean 5 million motility? Our was measured in percentage. Would that put yours at 50%? And you guys have only 2% normal shaped sperm? It does give me some hope DH's morphology is 10% normal and I mentioned the other ones last post.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I think thats what it means. They gave it to us with just that number there, so I interpreted it to mean 50%.


----------



## Kelly9

Well if you can do it then I Have hope that we can do it. It's worth a shot anyway.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

You go in tomorrow right? What time? I'll be sending you good luck vibes!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

well DH has his SA at 930 then my ultrasounds at 130 then consultation at 2 I am going to do everything I can to get in 1 or 2 rounds of IUI before we switch to IVF


----------



## Leila Fae

Kelly9 said:


> What do you mean 5 million motility? Our was measured in percentage. Would that put yours at 50%? And you guys have only 2% normal shaped sperm? It does give me some hope DH's morphology is 10% normal and I mentioned the other ones last post.

My DH's SA came back with 6% normal morphology which we were told is rather low. Research we've done on line suggests that 14% is the top range of 'normal' and one site said that some medical bods think that if you've got 14% normal then you're super lucky so 10% shouldn't worry you too much.

It all depends on the criteria of 'normal morphology'. Over the years the criteria have got more and more strict so the average % of forms which are normal has gone down because less are being counted as normal. If you get what I mean! :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Posted in my journal.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Me too. FML


----------



## Kelly9

FML is my new motto, at least till I am done being sad.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Have you gone to Fmylife.com? It always cheers me up.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah i Have, I read the sex ones they make me laugh out loud! 

So are you guys giving IUI another shot next cycle? They didn't charge you for the failed one did they?


----------



## wishn2Bmom

HAHA I love that website. Yea, we've decided to give next month a go then depending on how that goes we will decide whether or not we will try more. We were charged for some. We forked over about 400 of the 600 it normally costs. Kinda sucks, but the 400 was for the Clomid, Ovidrel shot, ultra sound, and the analysis. I hate that it was a waste of all of that money, but it's not the doctors fault and we didn't pay for anything that wasn't done. I would like to not waste that money again though!


----------



## beauty

Hey girls how are we??
xxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

:wave: Hello!

I'm doing ok. Had a productive weekend - I now have an almost fully functioning kitchen! DH and I are spending our first night in our new house tonight which is exciting.


----------



## neeemes

Hi girls. i am new to BnB and was wondering if it would be ok to join this thread. Been married 5 months and have been TTC since day 1 of married life after coming off the pill. No luck as yet, and getting quite frustrated with it all. have been charting basal and doing ovulation kits. BFN every month so far! worried that being on the pill (10yrs) has effected my fertility! really want to have a baby but starting to stress about it all andswear i'm getting a bit obsessed! 

n x


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Welcome Neemes. I'm sure you are loosing your mind. I think that ship has sailed for all of us a while ago. As for the pill affecting your fertility, there are studies that suggest that that can happen, but I think it more likely that after being on the pill for 10 years your body is just taking it's good sweet time getting regulated again. Not that this should be comforting to you in any way. It seems as though it happens that way for a lot of people on here. What do the temps and ov sticks say? Is is showing you ovulating at all? I'm sure it will happen for you soon. And if for some reason it doesn't you are more than welcome to join the serious bitch fest Tiffany and I have started :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

I like that you called it the serious bitch fest Allison! Thats a great name! I hope it works for you cause I know you can't afford IVF. If it weren't for my MIL we wouldn't be doing ICSI. If you do need it then i hope somehow you can do it cause I would love to have you as a buddy! 

How did you feel on your clomid? I have a slight headache and my tummy has had these weird sensations since I started taking it, like niggling feelings, not painful or anything.


----------



## beauty

Leila Fae said:


> :wave: Hello!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Had a productive weekend - I now have an almost fully functioning kitchen! DH and I are spending our first night in our new house tonight which is exciting.

OOOOOOOOOOOO night in first house bet your really enjoyed it..

I love moving into new house and setting up home xxxx


----------



## beauty

Kelly9 said:


> I like that you called it the serious bitch fest Allison! Thats a great name! I hope it works for you cause I know you can't afford IVF. If it weren't for my MIL we wouldn't be doing ICSI. If you do need it then i hope somehow you can do it cause I would love to have you as a buddy!
> 
> How did you feel on your clomid? I have a slight headache and my tummy has had these weird sensations since I started taking it, like niggling feelings, not painful or anything.


Hey huni
I was given two months of clomid and on first clomid I came in on cd37 no idea if ovulated or not, but believe me thats a early AF for me!! I took the tablets before bed just incase i had some side effects this way i didnt notice any!! 

I had hot flushes etc and bit moody and emotional but all in all no side effects!! I am on cd39 today and cause not being scanned no idea if the tablets are workin on 50mg so if not worked and pcos gives me mad cycles bit stuck on when to test, and i prob wait another few days!!

I havent had any spotting yet, which i normally get!! My gyno wouldnt give me any more or scanning until this hsg scan in few weeks!!

Hope your not having any bad side effects chick, there loads of posts in LTTC section re clomid.. 
xxx


----------



## beauty

neeemes said:


> Hi girls. i am new to BnB and was wondering if it would be ok to join this thread. Been married 5 months and have been TTC since day 1 of married life after coming off the pill. No luck as yet, and getting quite frustrated with it all. have been charting basal and doing ovulation kits. BFN every month so far! worried that being on the pill (10yrs) has effected my fertility! really want to have a baby but starting to stress about it all andswear i'm getting a bit obsessed!
> 
> n x

Welcome.. :hugs:

Hope your journey here isnt long huni.. I too was on the pill for about 12 years and stopped last summer to ttc #1 and still here now :growlmad:
I do have pcos and only found this out few months ago cycles are bit all over..

If your having regular cycles etc, your no doubt ovulating and i would just try to relax it will happen sometimes after stopping the pill it takes time for your body to adjust.. Good luck with your ttc jouney..
Any questions, all ladies here are lovley and will try to help as best they can!!
xxxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome! :flower:

We can all appreciate your frustrations (feel free to vent them when necessary - we do!).

Anyhoo, first night in the new house was lovely. We ended up having a chinese takeaway (cooker is still not operational) and washed it down with champagne that MIL and FIL gave us - classy! Our new bed is FABULOUS! I slept so well. It probably helps that I no longer live right next to the railway - I love my sister's house but it's really noisy.

I'm now starting the slow process of packing stuff up and moving it down to the house. It's a 30 second walk away (literally at the end of my sister's road) so I'm doing it gradually.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Kelly9 said:


> I like that you called it the serious bitch fest Allison! Thats a great name! I hope it works for you cause I know you can't afford IVF. If it weren't for my MIL we wouldn't be doing ICSI. If you do need it then i hope somehow you can do it cause I would love to have you as a buddy!
> 
> How did you feel on your clomid? I have a slight headache and my tummy has had these weird sensations since I started taking it, like niggling feelings, not painful or anything.

I actually had a weird reaction on the Clomid. I started taking it at night, but it made me hyper and jittery which was a horrible thing to have happen at 3 in the morning while trying to sleep. It made me a little wishy washy also so of course I cried out of frustration when it happened :haha: The last couple of days I took it in the middle of the day and I didn't notice the jitters hardly at all since I was up and moving. I haven't seen anyone on here who has had the same symptoms though. I'm an anomaly. Always have been.:shrug:


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi girls! :hi: Hope all is well. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't had anything much, a bit of blurry vision but barely so, just enough to make reading the powerpoint slides in class hard from a distance. And tender ovaries, I feel like i can feel everything going on down there. I have had one hot flash, it was weird.

Beauty I am expecting to O sooner then before as I have regular cycles. I normally bang on cd19 and am hoping for cd14.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

How is everyone?


----------



## beauty

hey girls!!

Yeah im plodding along as per normal, got my hsg in few weeks so just hoping AF shows by then!!
How is everyone else getting on?xx


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm doing ok. Thank goodness it's Friday.

I'm oving in a day or so and DH is back home on Sunday so I shall be pouncing.

I'm feeling a little stressed as I've been working out budgets now that we've got our house and it's thoroughly depressing. I guess I've become used to having some disposable income each month but now we really really don't. Goodness knows how I'm going to manage to pay for Christmas! Still, it's worth it to have the house but I'm going to have to eat cheap food and start making my lunches! :dohh:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I speak from experience in saying that just packing your lunch from now on can make a noticeable difference. You'd be amazed how fast it adds up! Good for you though. Frugality is great, besides it's probably healthier this way also.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I bring a lunch or dinner from home it's much cheaper but I do still treat myself every now and then. 

I have a massive headache... Allison did you get one after you stopped taking your clomid? It seems to be withdrawal or something but man ouch! got to go lay down.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Headaches aren't out of the ordinary for me. I'm sure I did get a headache, but I get them so often that I haven't the faintest idea if it was from the clomid or not :shrug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey ladies!

Hope you're having a good weekend. I've had a busy day - lots of rushing around shopping and more unpacking. This afternoon was great though - my friend who had her baby almost 6 weeks ago came round to see the new house and we spent the afternoon drinking tea, eating cake and catching up. I was able to have lots of cuddles with the baby too :mrgreen:

DH is back in the early hours of Sunday morning and as ov is looming momma will be getting some lovin'! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Have fun getting lovin leila! 

Well the clomid headaches suck! I don't get headaches often so I am not so good at dealing with that kind of pain. Things seem to be evening out though, still getting hot flashes.


----------



## beauty

Im on cd45 today ladies, hsg scan next week and i bet they wont do it if AF is here!! Why is it this cycle it would have to be bloody a long one!! ARHGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I ask for one thing to go right yet nothing does!! Bloody pcos messes my cycles up, and the clomid last cycle must not of worked due to it being a long cycle!!

Oh well here is hoping that ugly witch shows asap!!
xx


----------



## mrsmcnamara

Wow, I have missed so much while I've been MIA! I am SOOOO happy for you aneageraussie and BoBoBaby1!!!!!! Congratulations!. You have no idea how this brought a smile to my face when I (finally) checked into the midtermttc and saw your BFPs! God bless you!
All of our tests have come back fine, the "unexplained infertility" thing. We've been trying for 16 months now, and the Doc just prescribed Clomid for me. I am a little nervous about the side effects, but feeling positive about our outcome. I just wish AF would hurry up and come. I feel like it's about to come (a week early) as I'm cramping today, back is killing me and I keep wanting to cry. Luckily my breasts aren't as sore as they usually get. So good to see you all! God Bless and Fairy Dust


----------



## Kelly9

mrsmacnamara, I just took clomid for the first time it wasn't bad I had headaches and weird dreams and lots of ovary sensations. On cd12 now waiting to O. We've been ttc for 15 months, and are on a waiting list for ICSI due to extreme male factor infertility. 

Good luck with the clomid.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Yea, clomid isn't that bad. It's just a matter of figuring out how it effects you. I wouldn't worry. Good luck!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with your test Beauty. Hope all goes well.

Mrsmcnamara, I'm becoming an old pro with Clomid and it really isn't all that bad. I hope you don't have any side effects!


----------



## Kelly9

I have been still getting the worst side effects! Headaches and vision issues... it sucks I feel like shit.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

:( :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks allison, I get temporary relief but it always comes back. I hope it won't be this bad with the ICSI drugs.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

ditto!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay done 2 courses now and the other 2 start tomorrow.... sigh. :rofl:

I got an almost positive opk today so will get one tomorrow and O by cd16! Earliest ever for me! Normally I O on cd19. So will be a 30 day cycle! Yay clomid for that boo clomid for the side effects.


----------



## skittles

Hey ladies...can I come back :blush:

I feel in a bit of a limbo at the moment..in the mid of cycle 14 now. All of my blood tests have come back normal, cycles are 27/28 days and DH sperm analysis came back as very good.

Got referred by my GP last week to a FS so just waiting for an appointment. I think it will be November now before I see anyone:sad2:. 

Off to my acupuncturist this afternoon this will be by 5th session(3rd cycle)...I think it is definitely making a difference no more spotting before AF and only red flow no yukkie brown blood(sorry TMI!).

Well it is nice to be back x:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome back skittles! We need all the people we can get our group is dwindling. There are just four of us now.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Yes! The dwindling is slightly depressing :(


----------



## Kelly9

I miss everyone else to! It's kind of depressing huh?

Have you started your clomid again wishin? I am 2dpo today. Not one for symptom spotting in either case.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Just started it today actually. Did you ever have a cocktail while you were on it? I took it tonight and had a martini (pixi stick... so good) then a little while later had stomach issues. Could it have been that? I'm not sure what else it could have been. Hmmm The bottle doesn't say anything about not drinking though. I don't know. Whatever.:shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think I did drink while on it so not sure. What does the pamphlet that comes with it say? You could always ask a pharmacist. 

Most of my symptoms are finally gone now that I Have ovulated. 3dpo for me. Got my cross hairs today eventhough I took my temp way late. 

Well back to studying homeostasis! Woohoo.... not. I hate studying.

Oh and HAPPY TURKEY DAY LADIES!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I've never seen any mention of drinking, but that's probably why. I'm just special like that.:winkwink:

Homeostasis..... exciting.:sleep:


----------



## Kelly9

lol oh about the jitteryness you got, I am pretty sure I had that to. I couldn't sit down and read or focus for the life of me when I was taking clomid.

I am on central nervous system now I think then off to cranial stuff.


----------



## Leila Fae

Howdy Gals! :flower:

Well I'm finally online in the new house. It's taken a bit of effort to get the broadband transferred (plus a number of irate phone calls from me) but we're there! Whoop!

DH managed to get our freeview box working yesterday so we now have digital TV the only problem is I can't seem to get it to work this evening :blush: so I'm going to have to wait for DH to get home and show me what I'm doing wrong. Man I hate having to admit a weakness! :dohh:

Well I'm 7DPO and nothing exciting to report. My BBs are a little tender but that always happens and I've had some twinges in my right ovary, but again that always happens (I have a few cysts). To be honest I'm not particularly hopeful this month as our timings weren't great but we'll see. 

I've had such a busy day at work it's just so nice to be back in my lovely new home! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I am 4dpo leila! SO we'll be close. It's not my month though, I know it's not.


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm all of a dither at the moment. I found out yesterday that I have been cast in a play the performances of which are in March. The play is about the history of the coal miners strikes in Tyneside and has some folk songs in which are nice little tunes. It's at my local theatre group and my Dad is stage managing so it should be fun. 

So, what's my problem? Well, as you know I'm in the 2WW which means I'm currently a crazy lady. If I am successful this month (yeah right!) I would be 5 months pregnant when the play is performed which could be tricksy. After this cycle I can't try until Jan as DH is away at all the crucial times so that's not a problem.

I know that I shouldn't be worrying about this until I get that BFP (again, yeah right!) but I can't help it! My sister is getting married in September and ever since she set the date I've been trying to contigency plan for being at different stages of pregnancy or post childbirth :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Leila I know how you feel! I always plan around that and say what if I am! But it hasn't happened yet and with ICSI coming up in the next few months I should at least have a better idea of when I would which is nice. That is if it works. 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I do the same thing. Recently some of my Disney roommates have been planning a reunion and they were thinking April. I told them to go for it, but that I was doing fertility treatments and if they worked I would be 3rd tri in April and unable to fly. Basically, you're not alone. :winkwink:


----------



## skittles

All this year I have been doing the same thing expecting that I will be this or that many weeks pregnant when we go on this holiday or to a particular event and then I am so disappointed when I'm not! 

Now I just accept that it will happen when it is meant to(fingers crossed sooner rather than later I am no getting any younger:sad2:)

Leila- you know what they say new house new baby:winkwink:


----------



## carrieg

Sleep is an important commodity because rest will help your body be more receptive to changes that you want to happen. So get your rest and relax, it'll all work out.


----------



## Kelly9

Skittles then where is my baby!!!???? :rofl:

I have felt like crap lately ladies, well mostly today although my temps finally went up!!! I hope they stay up. I don't like weird low temps.


----------



## Leila Fae

I think I may need to go back on the B Vits - AF has shown up a day early this month - on CD25/11DPO. As they are so light it's difficult to know what to count as CD1 until a day or so after the fact.

Anyway, my concerns about the play are now solved (yippee!) and for the first time in over a year I didn't mind quite so much that I'm not pregnant. What is a bummer is that now I don't have any opportunity until January. After 14 months I guess another 3 won't kill me.


----------



## Kelly9

It will happen for you Leila!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

That's a great attitude you have miss fay. Zen, we all need to be zen. :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

lol I have been more relaxed this month then any other I think. But thats cause I Have been to busy with school and life.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Thats good though. I think we could all use a little distraction.


----------



## skittles

Please can you pass some of that relaxing attitude on me...i burst into tears with my hubby on Friday....now 11/12 dpo and am sure this month is a bust too:cry:. Thought I was coping much better but some days it just seems so hard!


----------



## Kelly9

Skittles we all have that, I cry probably once a day cause I want a baby, tv, seeing babies thinking about them, it all triggers me off, even taylor swifts new song you belong with me has me blubbering. So I am afraid I can't answer your question... I need that advice to.

10dpo for me and temp drop :( whatever. Off to work.


----------



## Leila Fae

:hugs: to you both.

It is terribly hard. I was at rehearsal this afternoon and the choreographer (who was the year below me at school) was there with her baby who looked to be about 10 weeks old. I wasn't expecting it and it gave me a little start when I saw him.

One of the things that gets me is watching tv programmes with an unplanned pregnancy in the storyline. It makes me want to shake my fist at the screen! There seem to be so many of them too! :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I hear ya leila! It's like in real life it's not just that easy or in tv when two characters are like we're going to start trying and then boom they are pregnant next episode!!!! ARG! 

I have had terrible lower back pain for the last couple of days, it was bad today. I don't know what I did to it!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

My favorite phrase is FML. After this conversation however, I think FOL is more appropriate (Fu*@ our lives) haha

PS. This sucks. There's no two ways about it.


----------



## Kelly9

I like fml. FML my midterm sucked balls. That is all.


----------



## skittles

The :witch: has got me:growlmad:

Onto cycle 15..will it ever happen?


----------



## tateypot

Please can I join this thread? Not getting much inspiration over at TTC at the moment. Everyone is getting pregnant and I am feeling left behind! I am pleased for people but starting to think it is never going to be my turn - we are just about to move on to cycle 9! I never thought it would take this long to conceive! I guess you can tell I'm not feeling very positive today! Sorry to rant!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

of course you can girl. There isn't a whole lot of action in here lately as we've had a rush of graduates ourselves. But it's all good. Little piece of advice though.... If you feel like you are about to loose your mind waiting to get to that 1 yr mark to get tested.... lie to your doctor. I actually went in about 2 months early. They can't tell by looking at "the goods" how long you've been trying, so I would just say you and DH have been going at it like rabbits since last November. That is, if you want to get tested :D

Welcome!


----------



## skittles

Welcome Tateypot......it sure is a frustrating game!

As Alison mentioned a few ladies have recently graduated from the group which is really great news but sad for us still left here.

Hope your journey is quick and your BFP is just around the corner:hugs:


----------



## tateypot

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! AF due tomorrow for me and I already know she is on her way!!! Really felt like we had got it right this month but still no joy! 
Might try acupuncture next month - a friend reckoned it helped her!
xx


----------



## tateypot

sorry to hear AF got you Skittles!


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome tateypot :flower:


----------



## beauty

Im back!! Been away on holiday.. Had HSG all clear so really pleased with that.. (but it freaking hurt)

Did have my follow up appointment with gyno last week but had to cancel as decided to take a long derserved holiday and then back a week tomoz!!
Hoping there start me on clomid and met to help with my pcos and long cycles as i am on cd50 odd today, think hsg messed it up a little but had some spotting so expecting AF shortly!!

How is everyone else getting on??
xx


----------



## tateypot

For once I actually felt positive over the last couple of days. AF due Sun - never really late and as always started to feel cramps so assumed it had started. Anyway had a couple of small bits of blood but then NOTHING and I stupidly dared to think that it was implantation bleeding. Anyway temp stayed high this morning and I POA OPK and got two lines. I genuinely allowed myself to think that we might be on our way to a BFP. Anyway went shopping today and stocked up on tests to only nip to the loo and see af had arrived!!! AAAHHHHHGGHH.... I was gutted - normally I manage to be ok about everything but I just managed to get to my car before the tears started!
Def think I am going to go the docs now and see what they say. Will prob tell a white lie and say we have been trying for 12 months.
Hope you are all doing ok. Beauty, glad everything went ok with the HSG!


----------



## Kelly9

I am back on Bnb! Did ya guys miss me?

I had to lie and tell my doc 12 months at 8 months cause she wouldn't send us in and I knew something was wrong. I was right.

Af got me to no surprise, was actually excited as I got to call clinic again. Now she is almost out the door, tomorrow will be spotting then nothing. 

SOrry witch came skittles and tateypot


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies this section seems to be slowing down, so thought i would see how everyone is plodding on?? And has anyone got anything nice planned for weekend??

Well my AF i think is round corner had the brown cm spotting past few days, back to consultant next week fingers crossed ladies she starts me on some medication as this is my longest cycle to date being somewhere around cd60 odd 

Roll on weekend, i cant wait to just get home and relax..anyone got anything planned for halloween?? Any fancy dress parties??

I quite fancy a large glass of wine ltr hope your all ok ladies

xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey there!

I'm doing ok. Have been super busy for the last 2 weeks which looks like continuing for another couple of weeks then I'll have some peace and quiet... oh hang on, I'll have to do my Christmas shopping! :dohh:

On the TTC front nothing is happening because DH is away for the key dates until January. We were only able to BD on CD10 this cycle so I know that I'm out of the race for the moment.

I'm off to the British Museum's Mexican Day of the Dead event on Sunday which looks like it's going to be good fun. Lots of free events, seminars etc. 

I'll be having a late night tonight as it's the last night of the show that I've been doing for the last week and a bit and we're having a party when the show's over. I expect that much of tomorrow will be spent :sleep:.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds nice leila! Sorry DH is away for those days. If it makes you feel better mine is here but it's not going to happen! So I am in the same boat just different reasons.

Me, well I am studying lots, got to finals next week. I'll be handing out candy unless something pops up, most of the things we do these days are last minute. Dh is off so we'll take it easy and greet the kiddies. I am on cd7 and this cycle is going so slow. I just want to call the period hotline again.


----------



## tateypot

I am going to a wedding tomorrow. Got a new dress so looking forward to glaming up! On ttc front I had bloods taken at the doc's on Thurs so get results on Monday! Looking forward to some feedback one way or another!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Kelly9

Well good luck on your bloods tateypot and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Leila Fae

Howdy! I hope everyone has had/is having a good weekend. I had a great Friday night. It was the last night of the show I've been doing (an amateur production of Godspell). The show went well (completely sold out) and the aftershow party was great fun. We ended up playing a game whereby you take turns to pick up an empty cereal box with your teeth but you're only allowed to touch the floor with your feet (ie no hands or knees). When everyone has had a go then an inch is cut off the top of the box and it gets smaller and smaller so you need to be flexible to get lower and lower to the floor. I managed to keep going until the box was just a piece of flat card and I just couldn't get it. One of the other girls did though which was very impressive! I'm in agony now, pulled muscles! :dohh:

We've been off to the Mexican Day of the Dead event at the British Museum today. Hundreds of people were there but it was good fun. DH finally met the baby of my friend (born almost 10 weeks ago). It was so cute, he had tears in his eyes when he held her. I suspected that he would! Goodness knows what he'll be like when he first holds our baby.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Funny you should mention Day of the dead. My sister and her family are big into mexican culture so tonight we went to the cemetary and had a make shift Day of the Dead celebration at my grandmother grave. The decorations were beautiful and we ate Steak and Shake which was her favorite. My sister even brought some for her (apparently you're supposed to do that). It was surprisingly nice and not at all creepy being at the cemetary at night.


----------



## Kelly9

WHat is day of the dead?

Yay for learning catheters tomorrow... boo for having to do it to a guy in the very imminent future.


----------



## skittles

well ladies I had my 1st appointment with the fertility nurse today.....she was very nice but it really ended up as just a tick boxing exercise...i had a couple of other bloods (rubella again and sickle screen) taken and now have to wait till early dec for the proper appointment with the FS.

She was horrified to hear my GP wanted to put me on Clomid with a progesterone level of 70... she said i would more than likely have had over stimulation!

Hopefully I will have an HSG to rule out any blockages...this seems to be the only likely problem stopping us conceiving......started to panic today in case they are both blocked, have no idea how long the wait would be for IVF!!:cry:

Should be about to ovulate today or tomorrow but already feel this month will be another bust:cry: 

Hope all your PMA is better than mine :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Skittles I took clomid and my Progesterone was a 75 and I had no issues with it. Was told it shouldn't harm me much just a few side effects.

I have updated my journal if anyone is interested about my clinic apt earlier today.


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies
Gyno appointment went ok, got 3months supply of clomid 50mg with cd21 blood tests if no ovulation need to ring gyno who may up the mg..

SA sperm results werent so great, so we need repeat them as well before i go back for my follow up appointment in 3months!!

Hoping we dont need to go back and get that BFP but my PMA is slight fading away!!
I just hope the clomid helps with my cycles as cd65 was my last one and i real dont think i wanna wait that long EVER again!!

Only problem is gotta wait to start clomid next cycle so might be in for long wait as on cd9 and missed it by few days, but in mean time gives OH good chance for the new wellman conception pills to kick in!!
Gyno mentioned if SA still lower than average then we might have to be referred to fertility specialist, which is worrying as that mean the whole "fertility problems" and more treatment needed doesnt it??

How is everyone else? 
Skittles, i know wot you mean re the whole PMA, mine went along time ago :(
Anyone know some good ways to improve SA other than extra vitims and cut smoking and beer etc??

Skittle i had the HSG done about 4 weeks ago, it was all clear for me and it hurt a little, i had to have this done before gyno would give me and clomid.. Tubes were all clear, which is good thing, but just like u i was really worrying..Just dont read to much into things on the net as a few ladies on BnB really put the shocks in me and it turned out fine so please keep positive thinking


xxxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Stay away from hot tubs, wear loose undies, no laptops on his lap. Cut back or out caffeine, exercise regularly... over health is really the key. However if his low counts are due to genetic or another underlying condition these tricks likely won't help. You may end up doing IUI, but its no big deal and not THAT expensive if you have to pay for it.


----------



## beauty

Dont think its due to health think its more due to bad habits if i am honest.. count is great its just motility a bit on the low side, however purchased some new wellman conception tablets and cutting him down and trying him to stop smoking hoping that really helps!!

He is pretty healthy if im honest not over weight or under weight only problem i think is the actual smoking.. oh and stoppin the hot baths cause thats prob me to blame!
xx


----------



## Kelly9

yes no hot tubs! also have him take zinc.


----------



## beauty

Got him on the new wellman conception tablets!
x


----------



## Kelly9

Let us know if they work!


----------



## beauty

Yeah will do but prob wont know until a while as we not back at gyno until Feb and dont think they send us the details unless we cud ask them to forward onto the doctor etc..
xx


----------



## skittles

Not much too report ladies...on 5/6 dpo I think but who knows:dohh:

Am just counting down days till next FS appointment where hopefully I will have the transvaginal scan and get referred for the HSG.

Beauty- thanks for your words of encouragement about the procedure...a few months I was dreading it but now I am desperate to get it done..think my tubes are probably blocked :cry:

Beauty- good luck with the wellman tablets:hugs:

How is everyone else doing?:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your apt goes well skittles. I have my next apt on the 17th for the couples phyc consult.


----------



## beauty

Please dont think your tubes are blocked huni, i thought the same cause of some of the posts a lady had written in LTTC section saying they prob are blocked, how shocked i was i simply said i will wait for the specialist to confirm thats the case..

They normally tell you results there, so please dont worry.. I have been given 3 months of clomid @ 50mg and if no ovulation need to chase gyno and ask to up the dosage..

Then go back to gyno in Feb and if no BFP then we being referred to the fertility specialist which is quite scary!!

I am wishing and praying i dont need to go back in Feb and we get that BFP but at the moment i am poldding along waiting to start the clomid as could be in for long wait due to pcos and irregular cycles!!

How is everyone else? Nearly Christmas so something to look forward too ladies
xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I'm out this month. I kind of knew that I would be because DH and I didn't have many opportunities for BDing. This month I've been back on the B Vits which seem to have lengthened my cycle (and LP) by a day which is good, but which also messed with my mind when I didn't get my usual spotting from CD23. Needless to say that even though my rational mind knew it was probably because of the B Vits, the crazy TTC lady in me was hoping that it was some sort of miracle. It wasn't to be and now AF is making her presence felt. I'm feeling very uncomfortable.

That's my chances gone for the rest of 2009 as DH is working away from home until mid Jan. He's back for the odd day but not at the right time. To be honest I'm feeling really down about it all but that's mainly hormones and lack of sleep! 

I need to find some PMA!


----------



## beauty

Oh babes i think we need alot of PMA here at the moment, it isnt getting any easier and 2009 is coming to a close and its making me feel even more low than ever as nothing is happening!!

I think i may do a break again from bnb i do miss you ladies but with xmas approaching and stuff maybe some time off might make me feel alot more stable in myself..

Only my pma has slighty left the building and i am actually getting to the point where i feel so low in ttc that i feel like im plodding along in limbo land.. i know you ladies proberley feel the same but its now got to the point after 16 months i kind of feels im trying the impossible, even tho i know im not.. (i do have some faith left)

Just not as easier as i thought it wud be after my relaxing holiday, it seems more harder to cope with..
xx


----------



## Kelly9

beauty do you temp? 

I am on cycle 16 to and it seems like it's never going to stop and that number will keep going up and up. I have no PMA left at least not till we get the call for ICSI I am still on the waiting list.

Oh and allison I quit my job so now you have one and I don't oh and I saw a commercial for dicks! hahaha though of you when I saw it.


----------



## beauty

Nope dont temp, to be honest no point with my long cycles as im not sure i even ovulate or if i do not often..

Going to take the clomid first cycle and not temp but i might temp with the second cycle of clomid and see if it shows ovulation.

I have major cramps and stuff going on today, bearing in mind tho its about cd13 and i know its not ovulation (way to early for me)
xx


----------



## Kelly9

Beauty temping would tell you for sure if you do ov. I would recommend temping with your first cycle that way by the second you know what to expect. Took me a couple of months to beable to understand my chart and such


----------



## beauty

I know but my cycles have been so long like cd65 that temping would just make me more obsessed with ttc that i am already, i cant even use opks so i didnt wanna go down temp route!!

I am however going to try opks with my clomid i bought a digital ovulation test kit by clear blue so that should be with me soon ready to use on my clomid cycle!!
x


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope it works for you! I will give up temping and charting once we get accepted for treatment and I only have enough opks left for next month then I am out and am not buying more. I know when I O within a day or two so will just go with temping till we start ICSI meds. I can't wait to be done with it, to take a little break from waking up early every day.


----------



## skittles

Hi girls you will never guess what........I am 14dpo(I think) and I took a Predictor test this morning as my temp was still high and got a :bfn: !!

No af all day so went and brought a cheapie brand and guess what I got tonight:bfp:....Can't quite believe it I was trembling when I saw the line appear.:happydance:


Am so stunned after 15 cycles we have finally done...had next FS appointment booked for next week so for all you I pray you have the same thing happen to you.

Am still in shock and of course now praying I've got a sticky one! Please send as much sticky :dust: you can!

Off 2 go and try and pee on a digital one now....my hubby won't quite believe it yet:dohh:

:hugs: to everyone....you have all been brillant!


----------



## Laughkay

Congratulations Skittles! Sticky fairy dust all the way!


----------



## Leila Fae

Congrats! x


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats. I am happy for you. It's always good to see an ltttc'er graduate.

But sad for me, I just don't see why all that goodness can't come my way!


----------



## somedaymama

The first post in this thread describes me perfectly! We have been TTC for 13 months, so it's definitely not new! I'm not yet willing to admit, though, that I have long-term fertility issues. I have somewhat irregular, long cycles, so I know at least some of our issues are me. :) We have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist (FS) in January, so hopefully after that a :BFP: will be on its way!

:dust:


----------



## skittles

Welcome Someday Mama!! Hope your stay is a short one!

Tiffany sweetie....thanks for your message.....you are in my prayers and I know you will get your :bfp: soon:hugs:


----------



## beauty

Congractulations Skittles..xx


----------



## somedaymama

skittles said:


> Welcome Someday Mama!! Hope your stay is a short one!

Thank you!! Congats on your BFP!


----------



## Kelly9

10dpo for me another 6 days till witch shows. God having a long LP sucks!


----------



## Cathers

Hi,
I am 32 and TTC#1. I am new to this board but not new to TTC. Started TTC Sep 2008 but had really long and irregualr cycles after having my Mirena removed so we decided to have a break in June this year. Have finally got more regular cycles and would like to try again. So don't really want to consider myself LTTTC but have already been down the EPO, OPK, pre-seed, temp monitoring, convincing youself you have symptoms, becoming a poas addict, etc.. road.

Hoping this time round to be more relaxed and to try to keep my PMA a bit more. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Cather sounds like you belong here, maybe we can pick this thread up a little, a lot of the oldies graduated but it's nice to have new people. I am by now LTTTC but still stay here cause I know the remaining chicks.


----------



## Kelly9

SKITTLES!!!!! OMG IT HAPPENED FOR ME!!!!!! :bfp:!!!! Doctor confirmed we got our miracle little one!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## beauty

Kelly i cant believe it congracts, everyone is leaving me, i am still here :(
Happy for everyone else of course but when is it my turn!
xx


----------



## skittles

congrats tiffany...i am so happy for you :happydance: I know how over the moon you must be..I prayed for you many times...glad the Lord has given your dream:happydance: Let it be a really sticky little bean!

Unfortunately the dream is over for me I started bleeding on Tuesday and no more :cloud9: for me:cry::cry: I am so gutted,angry and disappointed but I know it was just not meant to be.

I pray hard that we will be blessed again this cycle and it will be a extra sticky one.

Beauty....as you can see from Tiffany and me it does happen when you least expect it...keep the PMA and it is just a matter of time:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh skittles hun I am so sorry. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Leila Fae

Tiffany, fabulous news!!

Skittles, I'm so sorry for you :hugs:

Beauty, fear not, I'm still here and likely to be for a while. We'll keep each other company.


----------



## beauty

Leila Fae said:


> Tiffany, fabulous news!!
> 
> Skittles, I'm so sorry for you :hugs:
> 
> Beauty, fear not, I'm still here and likely to be for a while. We'll keep each other company.

We can keep each other company then my dear :thumbup:

I am still waiting on AF to start clomid bit of advice when should i go doc for kick start? I mean i was goin to give it till cd37 you think that ok? My periods are irregular so i dont want to wait too long..

Also does any of u lovley ladies know if u can you take EPO with clomid???? 
xx


----------



## beauty

skittles said:


> congrats tiffany...i am so happy for you :happydance: I know how over the moon you must be..I prayed for you many times...glad the Lord has given your dream:happydance: Let it be a really sticky little bean!
> 
> Unfortunately the dream is over for me I started bleeding on Tuesday and no more :cloud9: for me:cry::cry: I am so gutted,angry and disappointed but I know it was just not meant to be.
> 
> I pray hard that we will be blessed again this cycle and it will be a extra sticky one.
> 
> Beauty....as you can see from Tiffany and me it does happen when you least expect it...keep the PMA and it is just a matter of time:hugs:



Skittles i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I have no idea beauty. But it can happen so hang in there it took us 16 cycles.


----------



## beauty

Hey girls
How is everyone getting on?

MY AF arrived cd33, earlies EVER i am so pleased..
Can start my clomid tomoz does anyone of you ladies know if i can take EPO with clomid up until ovulation?
xx


----------



## Kelly9

No idea beauty but yay for AF and clomid!


----------



## somedaymama

good luck with the clomid!! I hope you get your :bfp:!! I don't know about the EPO, sorry.


----------



## Leila Fae

Sorry Beauty, I don't know anything about EPO. 

I had some EWCM today, at 9 DPO. I hardly ever get it and always after ov!

AF due at the weekend. I'm out before I start this month as DH was away until after I'd ov'd so I'm not stressing out for a change. 

I've been really struggling this month because waiting until I can try again seems so far away - it's either Jan or Feb, depending on what my cycle does. HOWEVER, it's now feeling like its getting closer so I feel like it's not so bad. I might not be the same in a couple of weeks when it's ov time again :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Hand in there leila! He will come home and you will get right back to it in no time, it's almost christmas after all. Is there any chance you can go and visit him for a couple of days?


----------



## Leila Fae

Unfortunately I can't see him at the crucial times before Christmas however he's back home in mid Jan until mid March. If we're still TTC by the time he goes away again I'll be taking strategic days off work to go and 'visit' him!

For those ladies in the UK did anyone see Gavin and Stacey last night? They're TTC and there was an amusing part of the episode where Stacey was desperately trying to prise Gavin away from a family meal to BD and by the time she managed it he was totally drunk and fell asleep. Chuckle!


----------



## beauty

I missed it last night but i will catch it tonight.. lol
xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. Just stopping in to see how you are doing. I can see there are a few of us left who are still playing this TTC game. I hope we all can graduate very soon. xx :dust:

Sorry to see your news skittles. I'm here if you need me. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

We don't get that program out her. 
Leila you make sure you jump your DH when he is home!


----------



## Leila Fae

Well girls, as we all know we need to grab all the 'positives' we can while waiting for our BFP.

For me, I've broken my own record today. Since I have been TTC I have NEVER had a 28 day cycle :happydance: The most I have managed has been 26 days and for several months it was 25. I know that a couple of days extra isn't much and that it's only brought me up to the average but it's so good for me. My LP is also usually 10 or 11 days so I'm uber chuffed that I've exceeded that this month.

I know I can't be PG because DH and I only BD'd once this month and that was on CD20 so AF will be showing up very soon. If I can keep this up then my chances are looking better in 2010. :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Leila Fae said:


> Well girls, as we all know we need to grab all the 'positives' we can while waiting for our BFP.
> 
> For me, I've broken my own record today. Since I have been TTC I have NEVER had a 28 day cycle :happydance: The most I have managed has been 26 days and for several months it was 25. I know that a couple of days extra isn't much and that it's only brought me up to the average but it's so good for me. My LP is also usually 10 or 11 days so I'm uber chuffed that I've exceeded that this month.
> 
> I know I can't be PG because DH and I only BD'd once this month and that was on CD20 so AF will be showing up very soon. If I can keep this up then my chances are looking better in 2010. :thumbup:

Wow, that's great! :happydance: I can't wait for 28 day cycles!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Yikes somedaymama, I've been looking at your charts and your cycles are long! I was thinking today and trying to decide what's worse, long cycles or short cycles and I came to the conclusion that they both suck! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for normal cycle! Mine was 34 days always and it drove me nuts! I had a 15 day LP!


----------



## somedaymama

Leila Fae said:


> Yikes somedaymama, I've been looking at your charts and your cycles are long! I was thinking today and trying to decide what's worse, long cycles or short cycles and I came to the conclusion that they both suck! :hugs:

Yes they are long! and yes they do suck either way! :winkwink:

I had read yours wrong, now I see yours were too short. Was your luteal phase too short, or do you just have a short time before you ovulate? Either way, a normal 28 day is best! 

The annoying thing about my looong cycles is waiting for ovulation. People talk about the 2ww being long, but I usually have to wait at least 4 weeks just for ovulation! I honestly though my last cycle was never going to end. :haha:


----------



## beauty

Somedaymama how long your cycles?
Are they as bad as mine cd65 (being longest) and i had my earliest this cycle in time to start clomid on cd33!! That was amazing for me, i was real pleased!! lol

I wud love short cycles, I think my LP is 14days i think thats average isnt it?? 

So girls started the clomid took last tablet this morning, now waiting and praying they show me a smiley face on my new digi ovulation test!! Any idea when to test with them things? And do i have to hold my wee in for some long? I know you had to with them ebay cheap ones, they never did work for me!


Lelia, well done for getting a longer cycle have you been taking anything to help increase the LP? 

xxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

My cycles and my LP have both been short. I agree that cycles being short is good, but LP being short is not - how is a beanie supposed to stick?

I've been taking B Vits for ages and it hasn't usually made that much difference. I stopped the vits for a few months and started spotting on CD22 so I decided to start taking them again. Still no sign of AF today :wacko:

I did a test last night (because in the past when I've done that AF has shown up right after!) and as expected it was BFN. Hasn't chivvied AF along as yet though. I'm so confused. I'm usually so regular that this is completely out of the ordinary for me. I've done nothing different this month.


----------



## Kelly9

May be the vits are working for you now.

Beauty You should pee on them between 1pm and 5pm for best results, when I was on clomid I started opks cd11 cause you O anywhere from 5 to 9 ish days after but if you have longer cycles it likely won't be till the 9 day area. I would still BD every second day though just in case, that way you know your bases are covered.


----------



## somedaymama

beauty said:


> Somedaymama how long your cycles?
> Are they as bad as mine cd65 (being longest) and i had my earliest this cycle in time to start clomid on cd33!! That was amazing for me, i was real pleased!! lol
> 
> I wud love short cycles, I think my LP is 14days i think thats average isnt it??

No, mine aren't anywhere near that bad. Normal is about 42 days, last month was 48 or 49 days. At least you have a good LP!!


----------



## beauty

See its me i hate long bloody cycles!! This one was the best cd33 i was GOB SMACKED!!
No idea if its my body being slow after bc or the pcos!! 
I started my clomid and had last pill yesterday, not actually feeling any symtons, not sure if thats a bad thing tho!
xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi girls,

Just checking in. Still no AF yet for me. Not sure how I feel about that. Actually, I do know... CONFUSED! :wacko:

x


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just checking in. Still no AF yet for me. Not sure how I feel about that. Actually, I do know... CONFUSED! :wacko:
> 
> x

FX hun, you never know!!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Kelly9

Did you have sex anywhere within 5 days up to ov?


----------



## Leila Fae

Nope, we only had sex once because he's been away working. That was on CD19 and as I usually ov around CD14 that's 5 days after!

The only error there *could* be in my calculations is that CD2 was actually CD1 but that would only mean that we had sex on CD18, still later than I usually ov. I guess I could have ov'd later but the latest I ever ov'd during the 7 months I charted my temps was CD16. Kind of wish I was charting this month but it was really stressing me out so I stopped 9 months ago :dohh:

It just seems odd that my cycles have been so regular for the last 16 months and this one is 4 days longer - that's quite a difference considering my cycles are usually 25 or 26 days. AF must be round the corner sniggering while I'm being confused!


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe you did O late, could be a phycological thing where you knew DH was coming home a couple days later so you stressed about it and O'd later. I'd wait another couple of days then maybe test again?


----------



## Leila Fae

Yep, you could be right. I'm going to leave it for a couple of days. If there's still no sign by Monday I'll test again.

This sounds awful but I'm going to a very lovely hotel on Sunday for a champagne tasting 3 course meal (web address below if you fancy taking a look). It's a gorgeous art deco hotel just off the Devon coast. Anyhow, it's costing £65 a head and I LOVE my champagne. I kind of don't want to know if I'm pregnant so I can enjoy myself. After that I don't mind not drinking! Who knows, by then AF may have shown up so I won't be feeling guilty!

If I did ov late it would be quite ironic as I was so morose this month that I didn't have a chance and moaned so much on the phone to DH :dohh:

I'll keep you all posted :winkwink:

https://www.burghisland.com/


----------



## beauty

Keep us posted huni :) I hope you ovulate late and you get that BFP babe.. 

Well cd8 for me on the clomid and no symtons.. Started the nookie business last night and going to do it as often as possible up until like cd22 just to cover!!

Got a new digi clear blue opk so gonna start using that on monday as its 5 days then after my last tablet and they say 5 to 10 days you should ovulate!!

I have dull back ache (but i get that anyway) not sure if thats my mind thinkin its the clomid making me have back ache!! Just gotta plod on i suppose and try to stay positive but that is slight fading after 16 months of ttc now!!

Least its nearly wkend, which is a bonus xx


----------



## Kelly9

Leila even if you are preggers as long as you don't get smashed or totally wasted you'll be fine. Take sips it won't hurt. I had a friend who was pregnant and didn't know and she partied for a couple of weeks getting totally loaded I think a couple of times and baby was fine so just take it easy and don't guzzle.

Beauty I hear you! We got our BFP on our 16th cycle! As for the clomid I think I o'd 9 day after last pill. Good luck.


----------



## Leila Fae

Beauty, good luck!

Thanks for the positive thoughts. I've had a very, very small amount of pale spotting today (although I spent all of this afternoon feeling like AF was *just* arriving). Still have no idea what's going on.

Managed to take my mind off it for a few hours by having an absolute blast with my Mum. We both took the afternoon off work and she came up to London. We had a look around Covent Garden and then hit Oxford Street - mainly looking at handbags. Girlie heaven!! We were both successful on the handbag front, plus gorgeous leather gloves which were in the sale and a complete bargain. It was so good not to have to think about what time it was, had a few drinks, a lovely Thai dinner and lots of chatting. My Dad's been so ill for the last few months that Mum needed cheering up and we had a great time :happydance:

Will have to wait and see what the next couple of days holds but I've got a super fun weekend lined up!

x


----------



## Leila Fae

It's official, I have a crazy body. I started spotting a couple of days ago and today I've had cramping and red spotting but still no clear sign of it being CD1. I've had enough spotting to know that AF is coming but even on CD33/34 she's not shown up properly. Very odd.

Anyway, had an absolutely amazing weekend. The spotting was heavy enough yesterday for me to enjoy my champagne tasting lunch without feeling any guilt or worry that I could be pregnant so that was good. 

Onwards and upwards I guess. Let's see if this was just a rogue cycle.

Hope you are all doing well my lovelies.

x


----------



## Kelly9

Leila fae glad you had such a good weekend! Did you test again just incase?


----------



## beauty

Lelia, maybe its just late ovulation, if you had spotting your AF will prob show up in few days :(

Im cd12 today, 6 days after my last 50mg clomid, my CP is quite dry today so unsure if these tablets are working, cd12 is still real early for me to ovulate just hoping the EPO increase my CM as last cycle i had quite alot!!

xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Fingers crossed for you beauty.

CD1 for me today - at last! To be honest after the last week I'm actually glad to know definitively what's going on! Also means that for the first time since having my implant out I'm having a 'proper' AF.

I'm now looking forward to a fabulous Christmas, complete with bubbly! Who knows when I'm going to ovulate or what my cycle will be like this time. I'll be seeing a bit of DH over Christmas but he's not home properly until mid Jan. By then I'll have a better idea of what's going on. In the meantime we can *ahem* keep practicing when we do get to see each other! :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Practicing is fun! I miss it cause now I am to sick to have fun like that most days! Although I wouldn't trade it I do miss my :sex:


----------



## skittles

hi ladies sorry i have been missing in action.......glad to hear everyones spirits are still high.

The trip to Devon sounded lovely Leila.....glad you managed to not let AF spoil it!:hugs:

Beauty- I haven't taken clomid not sure about the effects but I have seen quite a few ladies do suffer from less fertile cm than normal but I don't think it should cause you too much trouble in getting your BFP:hugs: 

I'm back in the game again after a miserable last 3 weeks...still dreaming of a perfect BFP before Christmas....we decided to start trying again straight away so you never know:winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

I am excited you started trying right away again skittles! I took the clomid and noticed I was a bit dryer but tmi - as long as I got turned on while DTD all was wet enough. I just wouldn't recommend DTD if you're not really into it and if you do for procreation sake use preseed!


----------



## beauty

Hey Skittles, hoping your journey here wont be long..

Im praying for a BFP for my xmas presants but in 17months of ttc and not even a sniff of one my faith is stopping to go :(

I am hoping this clomid gives my ovaries a kick up the bum, but im not so sure!!

Im glad your trying again, it will only be a matter on time for your BFP xx


----------



## beauty

Kelly9 said:


> I am excited you started trying right away again skittles! I took the clomid and noticed I was a bit dryer but tmi - as long as I got turned on while DTD all was wet enough. I just wouldn't recommend DTD if you're not really into it and if you do for procreation sake use preseed!

Im not real dry just bit more than normal, however it might not be my fertile period yet so im hoping i get more CM!! I dont wanna use any lube i dont wanna spoil the chance of the swimmers trying to make it on time to there date! :happydance:

I dont wanna miss the chance, only 3 months worth of clomid and i really wanna try and do the whole every other day nookie up until cd21 at least, to cover all basis!! Its hard enough not having normal periods or long periods where i have no idea when i ovulate to now trying to know when i ovulate on pills :growlmad:

So god damn hard making a baby!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

It is hard making a baby! I say pooh on you to all those who think it is easy!


----------



## Leila Fae

Kelly9 said:


> It is hard making a baby! I say pooh on you to all those who think it is easy!

Hear hear!

Well I have a lovely weekend lined up. After food shopping tomorrow morning (boo) I'm off to visit my friend in her new house (along with her gorgeous baby). DH is home for Sunday and my Mum and Dad, sister and her fiance are coming over to ours for dinner - it's going to be fun! :happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

Kelly9 said:


> It is hard making a baby! I say pooh on you to all those who think it is easy!

totally true! I don't understand why some people get pregnant _so_ easily while we have such a hard time. :nope:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi ladies! :flower: Belated Happy New Year!!

Hope you are all well. I'm enjoying a nice break from work and I still have 2 days left! Whoop! I'm in the 2ww at the moment so I'm trying not to symptom spot. My last cycle was crazy long so I have no idea when AF is due, I'm just going to roll with it - well I'll try to! :fool:


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies
I not been on here much at moment trying to take a back seat, hoping 2010 is alot nicer year for me than last year..

Happy new year ladies, how is everyone else getting on?
xx


----------



## Leila Fae

I seem to have gone from the sublime to the ridiculous. After my crazy long cycle last time I appear to be having a stupidly short one this time :growlmad:

I'm only CD24 so approx 10 DPO and I have had brown spotting all day today so it seems that AF is on her way. My body is rubbish.

I used to be so regular, now I'm all over the place. Sigh.

How's everyone else getting along? We've had quite a bit of snow but it's not stopped me from getting to work (not sure if that's good or not :dohh:). My sister and I had fun building a snowman last night and we're both in our thirties! I'm trying to post a photo but the file is too big and I can't work out how to make it smaller.


----------



## somedaymama

Well I finally had my first RE appointment. After DH gets his semen analysis done and I have a PCOS test done, I am going to get started on some fertility meds to help me ovulate! :yipee: I think I'm going to start with Clomid.


----------



## Leila Fae

Good stuff somedaymama!

I'm out for this month after another short cycle - only 25 days. Needless to say I'm really disappointed. Now on my 18th cycle. A year and a half, a milestone I'm finding a bit difficult to comes to terms with. DH has taken it quite hard this time as well.

It's 4 months since his SA so it's about time for another one to see if his morphology results are any better. At the moment it's really feeling like this is never going to happen.

Oh listen to me whining! Sorry to be a moaning minnie! :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Leila there is nothing better then moaning to get it all out! We hit about a year and a half but with 16 cycles since mine were a bit longer. Its a hard milestone to pass. I hope his SA results are better this time around. I'm living proof that bad sperm can still do it!


----------



## aneageraussie

and me too Leila.... happened for me 13 cycles with bad sperm...


----------



## Leila Fae

Thanks guys! :flower:


----------

